# Lace Party with Belle, Jan 11, 2015



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Welcome to the Lace Party!

_A little note for newcomers... The Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting... but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes,etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though. Some of the originals are still around & others have joined in but anyone is welcome. You dont have to be working on what we are working on or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share & discuss our mutual interests._

Good Morning Everyone . For the next couple of weeks, I would like to share with you some work that Ive been doing related to knitting small circular pieces. Stepping back a few years about 20 or so, I developed a strong interest in lace knitting and since then have accumulated a large number of related printed resources. One of the many books that I acquired is by Gloria Penning (a fellow KPer) entitled Knitted Lace in Miniature. (The book and her others are still available through The School House Press.)

Gloria Penning has authored 5 other volumes  these 5 volumes are collections of other designers. Gloria has assembled the materials and in most cases written out the patterns for our use/reference. The Lace Miniatures, I believe, are her designs. She has 35 small pieces which range in size from 3 ½ - 7 ¾ and look to me like an exploration  you know when you make something and think what if I???

In all of her books she uses a standard abbreviation set for her knitting instructions which are written. Although quite readable, I prefer to work from graphs which means that each time I wanted to work one of the pieces, I took the time to graph it. About 2 years ago, I decided that for practice and as a learning experience, I would graph all of the patterns in the Miniature book. This I have done in fits and spurts  setting aside the project when I didnt have time to concentrate or was working on something else. Naturally, to check the graphs, I knitted each of the pieces. What you see below are the thumbnail photos of the graphed and knitted pieces.

And as expected, I learned a lot from this exercise. My plan for the next couple of weeks is to explore with you the process that I followed, observations made, and thoughts about some of the techniques of circular knitting which are the same as square or rectangular knitting, of course, only different.

For this project I used size 1 (US) bamboo double-pointed needles and size 10 mercerized crochet thread, but the choice of needle and yarn/thread is completely up to the knitter. I decided to use the crochet thread because stitches show clearly in photos, and I like to work with it.

I suspect many of you are already very experienced with this kind of thing, but I hope that my notes and observations will offer a slightly different perspective. And if you havent tried circular knitting in the round, youll see that there is no mystery.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for hosting, Belle. This looks very interesting. I am about to have my morning coffee so I am going to read and enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for hosting, Belle. This looks very interesting. I am about to have my morning coffee so I am going to read and enjoy :thumbup:


Not quite time yet for morning coffee, here- actually strictly not quite morning at 11 -30p.m., but thanks Belle for this new beginning, and thanks also to all who contributed to the last fortnight. As Belle says it can be an interesting journey.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning Belle, and others. It is 6:22 a.m. here so I am the early bird.

What a nice project you carved out for yourself Belle. These are beautiful little pieces. I see summer hats in them . 

Like you, I do a lot of samplers but never in such an organized manner and usually frog them once I know the project. Maybe I need to rethink my process a little.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oooo, Belle, what a beautiful start. This minis are wonderful! Thank you so for sharing. Looking forward to this week and catching up when I get back.

So, I have some thread, now I need to get some 1 DPNS.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a great start, Belle! That looks more like crochet than knitting, incredible! It will be fun to examine more closely later. :thumbup:

Have a blessed day, all!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice subject Belle  I have the requisite DPN's, from 000 on up, but all those circular cast on's!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle, have you thought of publishing your charts? I now prefer charts to written instructions. Well, knitting anyways, I have yet to try crochet charts. I am sure that many others would like to have these charted as well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Nice subject Belle  I have the requisite DPN's, from 000 on up, but all those circular cast on's!


Do them and you will become expert at it. Sounds like good motivation--no?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Belle, for hosting. This is really great information that you've started us out with!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Nice subject Belle  I have the requisite DPN's, from 000 on up, but all those circular cast on's!


Along about Tuesday, I'll have some instructions on the way I do a circular cast on start. Perhaps, it will help you with the DPN-small yarn challenge.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

For any interested, Schoolhouse Press seems the cheapest source for this Gloria Penning book online.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Do them and you will become expert at it. Sounds like good motivation--no?


 I did Emily Ockler's circular cast on for the current baby blanket. Took me about four tries and thirty minutes, lol. I hope it blocks ok. Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle, this is a marvellous & inspiring undertaking. Looking forward to what you have to share on Tuesday.
Have you mentioned to Gloria Penning that you have charted her work? I would imagine that she would be greatly interested.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone..  I love these!!! Big surprise right...LOL for those who don't know me.. I have a passion for doily's ... I need to get my #1 DPN's off the camera case I was playing around with... Its nearly done.. I just wanted to play with my new needles and new yarn!! and wanted a case for my new camera.. I can't believe they didn't send a case with it.. maybe these screens are tougher than they look.. 

This also looks like a great way to learn those methods for starting in the circle knitting.. nice practice for those of us still waiting to do the Shipwreck Shawl


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Belle, this is a marvellous & inspiring undertaking. Looking forward to what you have to share on Tuesday.
> Have you mentioned to Gloria Penning that you have charted her work? I would imagine that she would be greatly interested.


I had the pleasure of communicating via e-mail with Gloria in the summer of 2013. She is a wonderfully gracious person and was most encouraging. I've tried in the last month to get in touch again, but she hasn't responded. During a recent conversation with the folks at School House Press, I learned that her husband has been having some health issues and given that she is in her late 80s, I'm guessing that computer-stuff isn't high on her list. As soon as I can get to a metro area with copying facilities I plan on copying my work and sending it to her. I owe her and others like her who have worked hard to help us preserve this wonderful craft an enormous thank you. Without them, my library would be empty and my skills largely un-exercised.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...I've tried in the last month to get in touch again...


I certainly hope that you manage to get through to her. As you say, it is through the efforts of people like her that we are all able to enjoy this passion of ours.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I did Emily Ockler's circular cast on for the current baby blanket. Took me about four tries and thirty minutes, lol. I hope it blocks ok. Practice, practice, practice.


It is awkward at first. But it does come with practice. When trying a new technique I usually do several samples to practice and try to see how the technique actually works. So no stress if it is not perfect, but lots of learning and that always feels good.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I had the pleasure of communicating via e-mail with Gloria in the summer of 2013. She is a wonderfully gracious person and was most encouraging. I've tried in the last month to get in touch again, but she hasn't responded. During a recent conversation with the folks at School House Press, I learned that her husband has been having some health issues and given that she is in her late 80s, I'm guessing that computer-stuff isn't high on her list. As soon as I can get to a metro area with copying facilities I plan on copying my work and sending it to her. I owe her and others like her who have worked hard to help us preserve this wonderful craft an enormous thank you. Without them, my library would be empty and my skills largely un-exercised.


That is nice that you were able to correspond with her previously. My publishing comment was meant as a companion or addendum to her book. We knitters would then be able to purchase a great set


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ... My publishing comment was meant as a companion or addendum to her book. We knitters would then be able to purchase a great set


I understood that, but until I've had a chance to communicate with her, I don't feel right about sharing her designs. Actually, the whole project turned out very well and I'm pleased with it and I agree it would be useful to others. So fingers crossed.....


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--I think she will be delighted to know her work has created such inspiration in others. She might like the idea of incorporating your charting work, but may not have any intention of an updated edition. So then comes the need for her to give permission to share the charts. If you are selling the charts she might feel some right to a percentage of sales. If not for sale, I don't know what she might consider fair.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, I did some of this kind of work when I was a teenager. You have whetted my appetite to have a go now! I always used written instructions as I don't think that charts were around. Thank you so much for such an interesting start.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Seeing all those miniature lace designs is so inspiring! Each one is more beautiful than the next. It must have been so challenging to get them all charted! I have not had success with starting lace in the round, so I am really looking forward to trying again! Thanks for a great start Belle.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Good afternoon all. Thanks for the great start Belle. I am sorry that I haven't been on in a couple of days. I have had this iPhone for three years and iPad for six months and never had a problem with pop up ads untill two days ago. I would be reading and suddenly the whole page would turn into an ad, Not as a separate window but in place of KP Lace Party. I would hit the back button get back to KP and the after 30 seconds the pop-up would come back again may be a different pop up this time. This was very very annoying, I would shut down leave the phone or iPad along for a while come back and then the same thing would happen all over again. So this morning I finally invested in a pop up and blocker app and it seems to be working very well.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Belle, are these photos of your work? Or from the book? One day I will get around to trying knitting circles. I am reminded here of the Mommes Lydesburg (sp?) that DFL had a party on I believe she may have charted it. This was before I joined KP but I did go back through her lace parties back then. This is something that I have wanted to try.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Good afternoon all. Thanks for the great start Belle. I am sorry that I haven't been on in a couple of days. I have had this iPhone for three years and iPad for six months and never had a problem with pop up ads untill two days ago. I would be reading and suddenly the whole page would turn into an ad, Not as a separate window but in place of KP Lace Party. I would hit the back button get back to KP and the after 30 seconds the pop-up would come back again may be a different pop up this time. This was very very annoying, I would shut down leave the phone or iPad along for a while come back and then the same thing would happen all over again. So this morning I finally invested in a pop up and blocker app and it seems to be working very well.


I get these sometimes too, except mine are saying I need to update some software. So I close my browser completely and go back in later. My virus scanner also gets triggered at KP on occasion. It is the only site I go to that this happens. I keep hoping the site managers will better secure their servers (or chose a different ISP) as I don't want to stop coming here because I am fearful of getting a virus.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Belle, for a great start. I loved seeing all those miniature doilies. I certainly would like to try some.

Sue


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I get these sometimes too, except mine are saying I need to update some software. So I close my browser completely and go back in later. My virus scanner also gets triggered at KP on occasion. It is the only site I go to that this happens. I keep hoping the site managers will better secure their servers (or chose a different ISP) as I don't want to stop coming here because I am fearful of getting a virus.


Mel, that was my first thought was I am not going to be able to visit KP any more. And that was kind of scary. But all seems better now. I think it's the people that place the ads that can somehow write the programs to be more bold. After all they are probably getting paid for every hit on one of their ads. So it is not the companies whose products are being sold, but small fry like you and me trying to make a couple of dollars.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I know how infuriating those pop up ads can be. I have a free download ad blocker program that works pretty well.

My issue recently with KP is that the site keeps freezing and then freezes the computer which needs to be shut down. Can't quite tell where the problem is coming from. Maybe KP has grown so big that it cannot handle the volume of connections being made.

Need to tell you that my daughter made a surprise visit to my house today. She has not been talking to me for months nor been here since the Spring. I broke down and gave her the lace stole I made during the summer. She said she liked it and I told her it was made with her in mind. Knew that would make her happy. But also told her not to come back with criticisms or tell me that she let the cats destroy it, which is what she has done before. Still surprised at myself, but hopefully this may create a thaw in her attitudes. We had a relatively reasonable visit which was good. And I did enjoy giving the stole to her.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for hosting Belle. What a great start and I love those lace miniatures &#128158;


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What an incredible project, Belle. I remember now you mentioning it before. How big did each of these doilies turn out to be by the time you completed them? How long do you think they took? They are very beautiful and have so much character. The original designer, when you are able to reach her, will be honored. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Seeing all those miniature lace designs is so inspiring! Each one is more beautiful than the next. It must have been so challenging to get them all charted! I have not had success with starting lace in the round, so I am really looking forward to trying again! Thanks for a great start Belle.


I agree - those miniature lace designs you made, Belle, are very inspiring. And I, too, am looking forward to trying to knit at least one!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...My issue recently with KP is that the site keeps freezing and then freezes the computer ...


Do you clear you cache regularly?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Belle, are these photos of your work? Or from the book? ...


The thumbnail photos are of my work. After charting each pattern, I test knitted it. Sometimes, I had to do it more than once, but the thumbnails are final versions that represent my charts. The photos in Penning's books are less clear. She probably didn't have the benefit of a digital camera that does the work for you. Thank heavens, I do since photography isn't my strong suit.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

TLL said:


> What an incredible project, Belle. I remember now you mentioning it before. How big did each of these doilies turn out to be by the time you completed them? How long do you think they took? They are very beautiful and have so much character. The original designer, when you are able to reach her, will be honored. Thank you for sharing!


Toni -- The "minis" range in blocked size from 3 1/2" to 7 3/4". I'd say the average is about 5 1/2 to 6". As for how long it took, that is a difficult one to answer -- I can easily knit one in an evening (1-3 hrs) depending on its size. Again depending on the size of the doily there is time associated with the crochet process (which is not my strong suit) -- probably the bind off process took between 15 min and an hour. I found that the bulk of my time was spent in the charting. There were a few challenges in the original patterns, and I tried very hard to produce charts that mirrored Penning's original designs using her photos as the authority. I think I got there on 34 out of the 35 doilies. I just couldn't figure out how she got the results that appear in one of her minis. I worked her pattern as she wrote it, and my chart -- but neither gave the same visual effect as what her mini shows. I finally gave up and went with her written pattern as the authority -- and I like the look of the finished piece when I knitted it using the chart.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I didn't mention that when I assembled the manuscript (for copying to send to Penning and for my use), I plan on using a full page spread for each of the minis. With a large size photo of the finished mini on the left side of the page and the chart on the right side. For myself, I think a 3-ring binding approach would be good since, pages could be taken out for use or reproduction. The full size photo is about 6x7.5" in size and has sufficient clarity that one could take a pattern from the photo.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I didn't mention that when I assembled the manuscript (for copying to send to Penning and for my use), I plan on using a full page spread for each of the minis. With a large size photo of the finished mini on the left side of the page and the chart on the right side. For myself, I think a 3-ring binding approach would be good since, pages could be taken out for use or reproduction. The full size photo is about 6x7.5" in size and has sufficient clarity that one could take a pattern from the photo.


Belle, that sounds like a really good way to assemble the pages.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Toni -- The "minis" range in blocked size from 3 1/2" to 7 3/4". I'd say the average is about 5 1/2 to 6". As for how long it took, that is a difficult one to answer -- I can easily knit one in an evening (1-3 hrs) depending on its size. Again depending on the size of the doily there is time associated with the crochet process (which is not my strong suit) -- probably the bind off process took between 15 min and an hour. I found that the bulk of my time was spent in the charting. There were a few challenges in the original patterns, and I tried very hard to produce charts that mirrored Penning's original designs using her photos as the authority. I think I got there on 34 out of the 35 doilies. I just couldn't figure out how she got the results that appear in one of her minis. I worked her pattern as she wrote it, and my chart -- but neither gave the same visual effect as what her mini shows. I finally gave up and went with her written pattern as the authority -- and I like the look of the finished piece when I knitted it using the chart.


You have done amazing work on these Belle. They are all beautiful and so much time and effort. Thank you for doing this, I love all of them 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya my computer has been running extra slow with KP this week.. you may be right to many posting at the same time!! I know I posted in the LP one day this week and thought for sure I must of gotten to chatty...LOL but then once it was done I saw that there were 3 or 4 of us posting at the same time. 

I agree Belle your doily's are very pretty.. and very well done..  Chris I have done the Mommes Lynds (sp) a few times and I really had fun with it.. I have it on my water cooler now.. I put little bells all around so it looks like I made it to go there and they give it weight so it doesn't fly off when the door opens


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I didn't mention that when I assembled the manuscript (for copying to send to Penning and for my use), I plan on using a full page spread for each of the minis. With a large size photo of the finished mini on the left side of the page and the chart on the right side. For myself, I think a 3-ring binding approach would be good since, pages could be taken out for use or reproduction. The full size photo is about 6x7.5" in size and has sufficient clarity that one could take a pattern from the photo.


I agree with Miss Pam, that sounds like a really nice page set up. 

What is the possibility of you doing a little KAL with one of these doilies?  

That Mommes Lydung (sp?) is on my "To Do List" for someday.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

TLL said:


> What is the possibility of you doing a little KAL with one of these doilies?


I don't see why not. I have prepared written info for the next six days which will fill the 1st week. We could use the second week for a KAL and that way I have a bit of time to get my thoughts together. If you are all interested, take a look at the thumbnails and let me know which would be your preference. Let's say, pick your top 3 and if we have some kind of consensus, we'll do that one. This could be fun!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That sounds like fun to me.. 

Toni I thought you had done that one.. it is really fun and quick!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> I don't see why not. I have prepared written info for the next six days which will fill the 1st week. We could use the second week for a KAL and that way I have a bit of time to get my thoughts together. If you are all interested, take a look at the thumbnails and let me know which would be your preference. Let's say, pick your top 3 and if we have some kind of consensus, we'll do that one. This could be fun!!!


Thanks Belle, it's a hard decision, I would be happy with whatever is chosen. I think my favourite ones are numbers 22, 23 and 26. It will be fun 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Difficult to choose three: 3, 6, 26, I think. Tomorrow, I would probably pick three different ones.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscit is hard to choose. At the moment said:


> Difficult to choose three: 3, 6, 26, I think. Tomorrow, I would probably pick three different ones.


I agree - I would say 5, 11 & 34. Like Jane, tomorrow I may want 3 different ones.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I am pleased you had your surprise visitor. I do hope the thaw continues. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I would love to do a KAL. It is very hard to pick favourites. I like 22,25 and 26 but would be happy to make any of them. Thank you, Belle you are a star.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Continuing the Lace Miniature Saga

I dont work from written instructions when doing lace, I simply dont have the ability to hold all the words in my head long enough to get a row knitted. So early on, I started making graphs when I want to do lace. Way back then, very few patterns had graphs. In fact, the first lace graphs I encountered were in Marianne Kinzels Volumes of Modern Lace Knitting. My original attempts at graphing were based on Kinzels style and with slight modifications, Ive more-or-less followed that until today. 

Starting with graph paper, a pencil and a BIG ERASER, I draw a line X squares long (the same number as the original cast on so that each square equals 1 stitch). Then on the right side of the line, I indicate the row numbers. Now, then start using symbols to represent the stitches as described in the pattern. Over time, I have developed set symbols that I habitually use for the same stitches, e.g., / for knit-2-together and \ for slip 1-knit 1-pass-slipped-stitch-over. As I translate each row of knitting, when I need a new/different symbol for a stitch, I build a table somewhere on the page so that my Key is made as I go. 

Since circular lace knitting is likely to have a different number of stitches on each row, when I use graph paper, I always place a heavy vertical bar at the beginning and ending of the row, so that it is clear how many stitches (blocks on the paper) are in the row.

Once the row is completed on the graph, I do 2 important things. First, while reading only the graph, I count the number of stitches that would be needed to knit what is written in that row. That means that for a knit stitch I count 1, for a / (K2T) I would count 2, for a yarn over there would be no count. When Ive worked my way across the row, and have totaled the counts, I write that number on the far left of the row followed by a /. Secondly, now I go back to the graph and count the number of stitches that should be left on the needle once the row is worked. So, again a knit stitch would count for 1 and a K2T would count for 1 and a yarn over would count for 1. Once I get that count I write it on the left also. That means that on one of my graphs when you see something like 24/28 it means that 24 stitches are needed to work the row and once the row is complete there should be 28 stitches on the needle (between markers). Once several rows are graphed you can easily see if there are going to be any problems associated with stitch counts when working from 1 row to the next. 

Ive been talking about rows as if they are discrete, but in circular knitting a graph represents only 1 piece of a circular pie  some patterns have 4 or 6 or 8 or more pieces. Typically, you would have markers on your needles separating each pie piece and you would work the row as many times as there are pie pieces. I think of a circular chart as the same as a repeat on a flat lace stitch chart.

Circular lace charts, unlike flat lace charts are likely to have varying number of stitches in each row. Once you get the first draft of a graph complete and youve checked the math to make sure that a row can be knit from the prior row and will support the row after it, you may want to redraft your chart moving the individual rows right or left to line up your stitches visually. It is easier to read your knitting if the chart mirrors the final visual effect. Sometimes I redraft my charts as each row is added  hence the need for the eraser. If you have the benefit of a computer-based charting system, this redrafting process is much, much easier. Generally, I use paper/pencil for quick projects, but for the mini project I used Microsoft Excel and Kauri Knit script symbols.

Circular lace charts have the big advantage of always being worked from right to left and since you are working continuously on the right side of the work you don't have to be concerned about how to describe stitches on the "back" side. This is not true if you chart any lace piece worked on the flat. And as you know, a chart that is worked back and forth is read from the right and then from the left. And when you create a chart that works back and forth (or from both faces), stitch symbols are to be read as you would work them, NOT as they are relative to the face of the piece -- so if you are working from left to right and the chart shows a knit stitch, you knit it as you work even though the purl side (the bump) will show on the face. I've always thought that reading a flat lace chart was rather like marching from one wall to another -- march across the chart, turn, march back, turn, march across again, over and over. And ALWAYS you do what the stitch symbol says.

Flat piece lace charting conventions generally, locate the row number on the right or left of the the row to indicate which way to read the row. I have to confess to not following that convention when graphing edgings; I put all the row indicators on the right, so that the stitch counts can be placed on the left.

Below is one of the finished charts from the mini project which illustrates what Ive tried to describe. The second handwritten chart is one I did last week as a quickie for a lace edging taken from Barbara Abbeys Knitting Lace (also available through School House Press). For quick projects, I dont usually go to the effort to formalize the chart and make it pretty, but you can see that all the same information is there and that Ive followed the same process as described above.

Charting lace is not hard, but demands attention to detail. If you havent tried it, you should give it a go. Charting builds an intimate knowledge of what you are about to knit and is a good skill to have when you want to start exploring modifying patterns, creating new designs, mitering lace edgings, etc.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That was a fascinating read. I shall come back to it and have a try later today!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

It is very hard to pick just 3 . I will go with 3,11, and 23.

Amazing process Belle. I like how you sow both counts on the left- both the count there and the count you end up with. I will give it a try as well.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

This looks like an interesting topic... I'll be curious to see what people do with it! I might even try to make a lacy circle myself!!



Belle1 said:


> Welcome to the Lace Party!
> 
> _A little note for newcomers... The Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting... but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes,etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though. Some of the originals are still around & others have joined in but anyone is welcome. You dont have to be working on what we are working on or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share & discuss our mutual interests._
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Do you clear you cache regularly?


Actually, no. Cannot figure out how to find the download file either to clear out those files. Where on a Mac would they be?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Belle, that sounds like a really good way to assemble the pages.


You are so focused and organized! I admire that. I know how much it takes to do that kind of work. Appreciate you sharing the detailed chart work.

Edit: #3, #11, #23 my choices.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> You are so focused and organized!


Thanks. I could blame it on years in the work force, but the truth is that my parents and their families were all the same. I always have admired them, because they get things done through the use of their skills. So I guess as they say, "the apple doesn't fall far from the tree."


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, I am pleased you had your surprise visitor. I do hope the thaw continues. {{{hugs}}}


Well, daughter posted late last nite that she was having some of the boys over for dinner and would I like to come. Not she would like to have me there--that would be asking too much. But will take it as a positive gesture and, driving weather permitting, will go down to the City.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> That sounds like fun to me..
> 
> Toni I thought you had done that one.. it is really fun and quick!!!


You are right. We/I have, but there are so many different ones here to choose from!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm going to go with #10 (reminds me of a daffodil), 26 and 32. Just like everyone else, it would be so easy to pick different ones tomorrow.

Belle, what wonderful information you have here about charting! I am so impressed! This is valuable research for anyone interested in the designing end of lace. WOW! Thank you!

I have done some charting with Microsoft Excel. Getting a hold of the knitting font you used would be amazing!

Tanya, it sounds like progress is being made with your daughter. I hope your dinner together is a very nice one. :thumbup:

Does Mac have an Internet Options on a drop down menu? I regularly delete my history and cookies to help get rid of slow processing.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

TLL said:


> ... Getting a hold of the knitting font you used would be amazing!


Several years ago, I did some research on the web and located a set of True Type Fonts that I could use with Excel. They are the Kauri Knit Sans Borders. I believe the fonts are still free and it was easy to install on my old machine (XP). The following link should take you to their site.

http://sites.google.com/site/kauriknitsfont/home


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Well, daughter posted late last nite that she was having some of the boys over for dinned and would I like to come. Not she would like to have me there--that would be asking too much. But will take it as a positive gesture and, driving weather permitting, will go down to the City.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks. I could blame it on years in the work force, but the truth is that my parents and their families were all the same. I always have admired them, because they get things done through the use of their skills. So I guess as they say, "the apple doesn't fall far from the tree."


Good that it was a healthy and productive tree. Lucky you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Several years ago, I did some research on the web and located a set of True Type Fonts that I could use with Excel. They are the Kauri Knit Sans Borders. I believe the fonts are still free and it was easy to install on my old machine (XP). The following link should take you to their site.
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/kauriknitsfont/home


That looks interesting. I shall explore it more. Thank you.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wishing you good weather and a good visit Tanya.

Wonderful information Belle, thanks for your hard work.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Continuing the Lace Miniature Saga


Thank you for that detailed explanation, Belle. Interesting that you include both counts because I sometimes do both myself as I am knitting - especially if the pattern is not easily discernible or when switching from one chart to another. Have you seen anyone else do that? I haven't come across it (that I can recall) but you would have more experience with that than I.

What software do you use for your finished graphs?
I recall that we discussed, I think perhaps, a font set last spring. I was in France & using a different computer so I can't check on it right now.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> ... Interesting that you include both counts because I sometimes do both myself as I am knitting - especially if the pattern is not easily discernible or when switching from one chart to another. Have you seen anyone else do that? I haven't come across it (that I can recall) ...What software do you use for your finished graphs?...


I've been doing the double counts for so long, that it is habit for me. I can't remember where I learned it, but since I started charting with lace edgings and quickly started mitering corners, I probably just started doing it, because you can't knit stitches that aren't there. And with mitering you must know the counts.

I'm a long time user of MS Office and proficient with Excel. So when I started to make "presentable" graphs I started using Excel because of its formatting abilities. Then I found the Kauri Knit True Type fonts and it just evolved from there. I'm pretty tight with money, so I never seriously considered using a graphing program since I was able to do what I needed with what was available on-hand.

When I got ready to do the charting for the Mini project, I set up a template and went through Penning's abbreviation key and designated a symbol for each abbreviation that she might use in her patterns. So when I sat down to create a chart, I called up the template, individualized it for cast on and off, pie count, etc. Then using standard Excel procedures, created the chart with symbols and formats. Once the chart had been drafted and rows counted, I then looked at it visually and if necessary adjusted the placement of the rows in relationship to adjoining rows. Once finished, then I finalized the outline formatting, deleted all symbols in the key that were not used in the chart, printed the chart and then knit it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...I never seriously considered using a graphing program since I was able to do what I needed with what was available on-hand. ...


Thank you again for the detail in your answer. It is clear, from the sample chart that you showed us, that your tools have been serving you well - including the one between your ears.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you again for the detail in your answer. It is clear, from the sample chart that you showed us, that your tools have been serving you well - including the one between your ears.


That's rich. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free - today only:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blue-morpho


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Jane. It is very pretty and I have got it :thumbup:


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Actually, no. Cannot figure out how to find the download file either to clear out those files. Where on a Mac would they be?


Tanya... Do you have the latest mac system installed? Mavericks seems to have hidden the download folder. I do have it on my dock, at the very end, and I never put it there...so it must be the default spot. If it's there, click on it, and voila!! If you have an older system you can use the find command to search for the download folder...
But what you can do with an image you want to download is just click and hold your mouse down ( the left corner of it if it doesn't have buttons)on the image until a dialogue comes up and you have the opportunity to save to your desktop. Choose that, and you've got it! You can also take a screenshot of any part of your desktop you want. Does that help at all?


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for hosting the past couple of weeks, Toni. Everyone contributes much useful information.

Thank you for currently hosting, Belle. I love your work on this, you have seriously dedicated yourself to this project. This is exactly what I was interested in about a year ago when I wanted to chart a written pattern. What with full time work, and everything else that happened last year, I never did get a chance to reach the end zone on the project. I too count and mark the number of stitches per row. I cannot knit for long periods of time so need to really keep track of where I am


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane-- very nice. Have it saved now

Knitting font--Was it the Kauri fonts that KX recommended last summer when we discussed doing some charting on LP? 

When these fonts are downloaded, do they go into a separate file like a program, or do they get incorporated directly into the Excel or Open Office spread sheet program?

Belle--your description of the your charting process is quite good. Will have to reread and study it more to really take it in, but it is a great beginning.

Thanks for the well wishes for Sunday's dinner. Daughter is being cooperative for the moment. Will take it for what it is worth and hope for the best.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Very interesting to read all this, Belle. An amazing amount of information. Thank you for sharing all that with us!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> .... When these fonts are downloaded, do they go into a separate file like a program, or do they get incorporated directly into the Excel or Open Office spread sheet program?


My recollection is that a file downloads and is stored on the PC, and then true type fonts are loaded via a utility program of the operating system and defined as true type fonts. After that they are available to any device using fonts.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> My recollection is that a file downloads and is stored on the PC, and then true type fonts are loaded via a utility program of the operating system and defined as true type fonts. After that they are available to any device using fonts.


What I dont get is how you open the fonts when working on the spread sheet program. Can you down load the fonts you want into the Edit or Insert feature? Or do they moved to the menu bar at the top of the page?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> What I dont get is how you open the fonts when working on the spread sheet program. Can you down load the fonts you want into the Edit or Insert feature? Or do they moved to the menu bar at the top of the page?


Once the fonts have be installed (the operating system told that they are available), then they appear on the same list as any of the other fonts, Aria, Times, etc. So within Excel or Word or whatever, they are available on the drop down list. When I work in Excel I paint an area with that font type (highlight area and choose that font) so that when I do a key stroke, the correct symbol comes up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Once the fonts have be installed (the operating system told that they are available), then they appear on the same list as any of the other fonts, Aria, Times, etc. So within Excel or Word or whatever, they are available on the drop down list. When I work in Excel I paint an area with that font type (highlight area and choose that font) so that when I do a key stroke, the correct symbol comes up.


Thanx again Belle. I am so totally challenged with technology. Will have to save these posts and try to download the fonts and see what the process looks like on my computer. Don't want to abuse any more of your time now.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That sounds a good idea. It is nice to be able to remove the pages as needed.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> I didn't mention that when I assembled the manuscript (for copying to send to Penning and for my use), I plan on using a full page spread for each of the minis. With a large size photo of the finished mini on the left side of the page and the chart on the right side. For myself, I think a 3-ring binding approach would be good since, pages could be taken out for use or reproduction. The full size photo is about 6x7.5" in size and has sufficient clarity that one could take a pattern from the photo.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

WORKSHOP HAPPENINGS 2/15

here is the link to the Workshop Happenings I just posted with information about Tamarques workshop information thread. Shirley

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311953-1.html*


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for all this wonderful information. I would love to participate in a KAL. I really love all the miniatures. Several are like what I tried a couple of years ago, but right now can't think of the name of the site. It had several Vintage French, German and Danish ones. I particularly like a couple which are a little different, Nos 31, 32 and 21. I have some crochet thread no 30 that I bought a couple of years ago when it looked like we were going to work some doilies with DFL. Actually any of those minis would be great to do as a KAL.

Sue


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

My pick at this moment are 22, 26 and 32.

I noticed several knitted doily patterns on Ravelry for free. I haven't looked to see if there are charts. Time is short. Tax season soon and I am still trying to rebuild files I was told were backed up when my tablet was reset (formatted).

Belle, great start. Personally the written instructions are easier for me. Reading the symbols is harder to see and remember what the symbols mean. But I learned with written instructions, before charts were used except maybe for picture/graphic design knitting and crochet showing color more than stitch. But my eyes are a trial. Blurry one minute, clear the next; able to see across the room one minute and not if I have been doing close work or reading. And my eye doctor keeps saying my eyes are fine. I use a magnifying glass to read instructions on meds, fine print and to check syringe markings to be sure I have the right dosage (that isn't easy with only 2 hands :shock: insulin bottle, syringe, magnifying glass). When my eyes are tired I even use a magnifying glass to read patterns and large print Bible is a must for study and teaching. I look like I am carrying an unabridged dictionary :lol:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Toni, great last 2 weeks. SW is getting slower and bigger but the stitch id simple; yo, k2tog. I have to watch though, it is easy to miss a yo. It is creating a swirl effect that I hope the sparkle does not camouflage.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...It is creating a swirl effect that I hope the sparkle does not camouflage.


Sounds lovely - I am sure that the sparkle will only add to it - like the scintillating sun on the water ripples.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Free - today only:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blue-morpho


Thanks, Jane. I've downloaded it now. It's really pretty.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Thanks for hosting the past couple of weeks, Toni. Everyone contributes much useful information.
> 
> Thank you for currently hosting, Belle. I love your work on this, you have seriously dedicated yourself to this project. This is exactly what I was interested in about a year ago when I wanted to chart a written pattern. What with full time work, and everything else that happened last year, I never did get a chance to reach the end zone on the project. I too count and mark the number of stitches per row. I cannot knit for long periods of time so need to really keep track of where I am


I do that, too. It has saved me a lot of headaches.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> WORKSHOP HAPPENINGS 2/15
> 
> here is the link to the Workshop Happenings I just posted with information about Tamarques workshop information thread. Shirley
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311953-1.html*


Thank you, Shirley. Always appreciate getting these notices.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone... great start Belle... Lots to read and absorb..

I started a 'Meltdown Challenge' today.. so while I was reading the LP I was doing my exercises.. and now I have some Yoga to do...  just 15 minutes of yoga.. although I am sure it will feel more like a hour and 15 LOL I have 9 pounds to loose so wish me luck 

Tanya as a mom with a daughter who has pushed my buttons more than a zillion times I under stand the process of healing those old feelings and starting to mend and form a new relationship.. it takes time!! and it sounds like you are off to a great start.. No words of advice.. no great wisdom here but I wish you all the luck and know that it will be so worth it when you two can go and laugh over lunch!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

#6, #26, and #30 and tomorrow I could choose 3 others..  I honestly think they are all beautiful


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Regarding choices of small lace, circular project. For the moment my choices would be 19, 25, 26. But really, Belle, any one you would choose would be fine with me. I am also looking forward to your "start" for the circular knitting. I did not manage to have the time to do the Mommes ???? with DFL either. 

Which one of you fine enablers suggested the Bonnie's Wish MKAL? I got hooked on that project so my Ashton is anxiously waiting in the basket to be picked up again. I have had Bonnie's Wish in the time out box for 3 days now as I have dropped a couple of stitches that magically dropped down 4 rows. I will need to be in the right mood to fix and definitely not have tired eyes. 

So consequently I did not start the SW now, but am enjoying the progress pics


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> My pick at this moment are 22, 26 and 32.
> 
> I noticed several knitted doily patterns on Ravelry for free. I haven't looked to see if there are charts. Time is short. Tax season soon and I am still trying to rebuild files I was told were backed up when my tablet was reset (formatted).
> 
> Belle, great start. Personally the written instructions are easier for me. Reading the symbols is harder to see and remember what the symbols mean. But I learned with written instructions, before charts were used except maybe for picture/graphic design knitting and crochet showing color more than stitch. But my eyes are a trial. Blurry one minute, clear the next; able to see across the room one minute and not if I have been doing close work or reading. And my eye doctor keeps saying my eyes are fine. I use a magnifying glass to read instructions on meds, fine print and to check syringe markings to be sure I have the right dosage (that isn't easy with only 2 hands :shock: insulin bottle, syringe, magnifying glass). When my eyes are tired I even use a magnifying glass to read patterns and large print Bible is a must for study and teaching. I look like I am carrying an unabridged dictionary :lol:


Tricia--I understand your visual problems totally. I have had similar problems most of my life which got much worse as I got older and got engrossed with near sighted computer work. A number of years ago I hooked up with a visual therapist who was the only person in my life to diagnose my visual problems. It has to do with a) tracking and b) convergence. Most eye doctors will not take the time to diagnose these conditions. So your vision may test out 20/20, for example, but you will still have the kinds of problems you describe.

Solutions: eye exercises. Yep, that what you need to do. The eyes, I have learned, were primarily designed for long distance use so we abuse them with all the close up work our world demands of us. And our craft work is part of the problem. So one simple thing to do is take frequent breaks and do distance vision stuff; i.e., look at the sky, the horizon. There are simple exercises than involve rotating the eye ball. I was given a whole mess of them but won't take up all the time describing them. One thing you can look up is the Morton System which was devised back in the 1920 or 1930's. It is not new. Aldous Huxley, who was legally blind, used this system to regain his vision. One book read years ago I believe was called The Eyes Have It-- an easy to read book that shows how to do these exercises which you can any place.

But mainly learn to relax the eyes frequently.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Regarding choices of small lace, circular project. For the moment my choices would be 19, 25, 26. But really, Belle, any one you would choose would be fine with me. I am also looking forward to your "start" for the circular knitting. I did not manage to have the time to do the Mommes ???? with DFL either.
> 
> Which one of you fine enablers suggested the Bonnie's Wish MKAL? I got hooked on that project so my Ashton is anxiously waiting in the basket to be picked up again. I have had Bonnie's Wish in the time out box for 3 days now as I have dropped a couple of stitches that magically dropped down 4 rows. I will need to be in the right mood to fix and definitely not have tired eyes.
> 
> So consequently I did not start the SW now, but am enjoying the progress pics


I saved all the links to the Bonnie's Wish MKAL but didn't do it. Am so curious to see what it looks like.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Sounds lovely - I am sure that the sparkle will only add to it - like the scintillating sun on the water ripples.


I totally agree! 

The Bonnie's Wish is in my folder also. I love cables and couldn't resist at least saving the pattern. 

That is very interesting about the eye exercises. Thanks for sharing, Tanya.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great advice Tanya! I do stop and look across the room every so often. It has helped. I am going to look up those eye exercises. My eyes can get so tired! I do my hand and arm stretches maybe I could do my eyes at the same time LOL just hope no one walks in while I am doing them..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Jan, I am still on chart 3 of Bonnie's Wish. I have not had time to work on it since before Christmas. I am hoping to have it done by next Christmas, lol.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--you can do most of those eye exercises and most people would not even notice. One of the best ones tho, at least for me, is sunning and palming. It so relaxes and soothes my eyes. I must say that working with this visual therapist who is very holistic in his life and work, was really a joy. We had profound conversations about the eyes, vision, emotionality, etc. Every week he had a new bunch of gizmos and toys for me to play with. It was a great healing journey.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hi Jan, I am still on chart 3 of Bonnie's Wish. I have not had time to work on it since before Christmas. I am hoping to have it done by next Christmas, lol.


 I am on chart 3 also. It takes me a long time to get through a row so I just do NOT want to frog back 4 rows. did you buy Erica's yarn? I did because of the comments about running out of yarn on her family tree KAL. Thinking that if you used her yarn, the gauge should be closer and should have come close to correct amount of yarn used. The way it sounds though, it did not matter much. It seems like an awful lot of people ran out. I just may do the alternate clue 5 edging. I am not happy with the color of the yarn at all. The color I chose was latte, it has waaaaay too much yellow in it. Maybe there will be some clues with the SW kal here, that many are doing, with the dyes. Really hate to spend that much money on a skein of yarn only to try my hand at dying.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jan that stinks... I saw a picture someone took where the variegated yarn pooled white.. when the rest of it was a good mix of reds or pinks.. 
I thought the yarn I got for the ALB was mostly greens and oranges... and it was mostly blue..  I love it but it just really stinks when we think we paid for 1 thing and get something else.. I hope in the end it will all work out for you..  I know I am doing my SW in bare wool and look forward to some interesting conversation about the dying process!!

Thanks for the tip Tanya .. I will give those a try


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Getting back to the font installations:

MS Windows 8, and 8.1: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-vista/install-or-uninstall-fonts

MS Windows 2000, XP, 2003, Vista, and 7:
1-->select the downloaded TTF font you want to install (right click on the name and scroll down to copy).
2-->Go to computer, local disk C:, Windows, Fonts (left click on each...double click if not moving immediately to each selection).
3-->Right mouse click on the Fonts folder name and left click on paste.
4--> You should see 1 to 3 windows describing that Windows is installing the font.
5-->Commence using the new "font" in your word processing program of choice. This won't matter if MS Office/Works, Corel Word Perfect, or Open Office (whatever the version numbers of any are).

Mac users have 3 different folders per: http://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201722

For Tablet users...the first method will probably work best.


----------



## Kabri (Jan 6, 2014)

Wonderful lace


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone. 

In the last couple of weeks we looked at a cast on used for the Shipwreck shawl that basically followed Emily Ockers Magic Circle (or Ring) cast on. Both of these approaches start with the project yarn, make a loop and then either using a crochet hook (Emilys) or a knitting needle you form loops onto your needle, start the circular process and later pull up the end thread to tighten the center. 

I am not a fan of either approach although they work just fine. For me, the hard part of starting a circular project on double point needles, particular in the smaller sizes, is the manipulation of the needles themselves. In the early 1990s I took a class form Eugene Buegler (also found spelled as Eugen Beugler  see Ravelry) who is an extraordinary knitter of lace. He taught an approach which over the years Ive modified to suit my own style. Today, Id like to outline that technique. 

Ive come to use this technique whenever I start anything circular. Basically, you build a piece of scrap knitting with waste yarn (and here Im using yarn and thread interchangeably). Then using that piece of scrap yarn knitting as a stem you knit it onto dp (double pointed) needles and establish your project. Later, you go back and remove the scrap yarn and finish the center hole. I like the technique because it stabilizes the needles and they have a much lesser tendency to go flying or slipping out of the stitches.

So here goes  Ive also tried to provide illustrations.

Step 1: Based on your pattern, determine the number of stitches you need to cast on in total. For a circular piece this usually varies from 6 to 12 stitches. Cast that number onto one dp needle using yarn of a significantly different color than the project yarn (you want to be able to easily see the difference). I prefer to use a smoother yarn so it wont leave any fluff when it is removed later. Now knit 4 (or enough rows to have some length) on the single needle  use stockinette stitch  knit 1 row, purl 1 row, etc. 

Step 2. Now decide if you want to use 3 or 4 needles to handle your stitches as you make your piece. Even if I will be eventually be using 4 or more needles, I usually start using 3 needles for stitches and 1 needle for working.

Step 3. As you knit the next row, work the stitches onto as many needles as you want (3 in my case). 

Step 4. Carefully join the needles in a circle and knit at least 2 more rows in the round. You will find that with the waste stem on the needles, joining is relatively easy and the stem base gives you something to hold onto.

Step 5. Now it is time to start the project. Look at the pattern and determine #1  how many rows are worked before beginning increases and #2 how many repeats of the chart are to be knitted. If the number of rows to be worked before increases is at least 2, then I knit the first row with the project yarn without any markers. I always join in the project yarn some where mid round of the scrap yarn so that the join of the needles and the join of the project yarn do NOT line up. That will make it easier to keep your stitches even. If the pattern says to increase on row 1, I wouldnt do it. I would knit at least 1 row even. It will make your center finishing a lot more consistent. 

So, having knit 1 row with the project yarn, normally it would be row 1, now it is time to insert markers onto your needles. Of course, you cant put markers where the needles join, so I assume that the charted pattern does NOT ever sit on more than 1 needle  hence no need for a marker there. But it is likely that more than 1 pattern repeat may be on a single needle, in which case, you will want to place a marker between each pattern. I always use a different color marker separating the first and second pattern. That way, later on it is easy to see when a new row is starting. 

Step 6. Go forth and finish the project. Youve got a good start and by row 3 or 4 of the chart, your working basis will be very solid and easy to handle. 

A bit of whimsy  over the years Ive been ask many times what is that nipple thing in the middle of a piece Im knitting. I cant resist answering that Im knitting bras  or some such thing. I know, shame on me, but we should get some fun out of our labors!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Belle, thank you so much for these instructions. You have explained so clearly, with the added bonus of the chart and accompanying illustrations.
Sue


Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> In the last couple of weeks we looked at a cast on used for the Shipwreck shawl that basically followed Emily Ockers Magic Circle (or Ring) cast on. Both of these approaches start with the project yarn, make a loop and then either using a crochet hook (Emilys) or a knitting needle you form loops onto your needle, start the circular process and later pull up the end thread to tighten the center.
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, that is very clear and straighforward. Thank you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Good presentation Belle. Another clearly explained technique. I had forgotten about it. I read and tried it a few years back using an I-cord for the stem. That works, too.

Jan- that kind of color pooling is really a big pain. I know this happens and is a concern for knitters, but I wonder how frequently this happens. I also wonder if there are any keynotes to watch out for. For example, Are less expensive yarns more prone to this unequal distribution of color. Or maybe striped yarns like sock yarns are dyed for the relatively short rows of socks or narrow scarves? I did a hat once with a hand painted wool which produced vertical stripes on the brim but something was not right and I frogged and redid. Minimally changing the stitch count created a diagonal pattern on the brim but it was fine. If I had used the yarn for something larger like a childs vest, would I have wound up with large pooling areas??

Maybe the question is how do the manufacturers plan for the color patterning. Or is there an industry 'science' applied when dying is done?

My mind is wandering on this topic for if there are answers it might better inform us when we chose yarns to purchase and for particular projects.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Good presentation Belle. Another clearly explained technique. I had forgotten about it. I read and tried it a few years back using an I-cord for the stem. That works, too.


Yes, I-cord would also work. I hadn't thought of that, but essentially it would be the same. Thanks. Think I'll give that a try today.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Jan. I am not using Erika's yarn. I am (yippee!) using stash yarn in the same weight. There are quite a lot of posts of people who ran out of yarn, that has got to be really frustrating. My repeat length for chart one seems to be about the same as most of the other knitters. Bummer about the yellows, I would have thought to see cream or white before yellow in a latte colorway.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Yes, I-cord would also work. I hadn't thought of that, but essentially it would be the same. Thanks. Think I'll give that a try today.


Yes it would do exactly the same thing, just another way to handle working with the needles in a tight space. We have so many paths to our goals to chose from.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, Belle. You have done quite a lot of work for the LP this week. Love it!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!

Thank you, Belle, for this wealth of information you are sharing with us!!! I can see from your photos how Tanya would suggest an I-cord start also. What wonderful stabilization your beginning has to any circular project. Wow!

Hi Jan, how frustrating for you to have that kind of color problem with your yarn.  I am sorry to say that recently, as tempting as they can be, I have done my best to avoid heavily variegated yarns just because of the pooling. I sure wish I had some helpful information or suggestions for you. It is a good guess that Tanya might be onto something there with the scientific end of the process and yarns for certain projects, but how are we supposed to know that? Hmmm...and dying affects the whole project, unless you can spot dye?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone... Belle this looks great!! I will read it this afternoon when I have time  I like to play with my needles and yarn when I see things like this.. I can't wait to play around and figure this technique out 

I hope everyone has a great day... I am pretty sore from yesterdays exercises.. I am pretty sure that is where my weight problems stem from.. I eat very well but I don't get enough exercise... walking is just not enough and especially when it is only a few days a week... Daily walking will really be best! and strengthening exercises.. plus the yoga..  Its January aren't most of us thinking of doing better for ourselves..  Time will tell just how well I do... I'd rather put a good movie on and knit.... LOL


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone... Belle this looks great!! I will read it this afternoon when I have time  I like to play with my needles and yarn when I see things like this.. I can't wait to play around and figure this technique out
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day... I am pretty sore from yesterdays exercises.. I am pretty sure that is where my weight problems stem from.. I eat very well but I don't get enough exercise... walking is just not enough and especially when it is only a few days a week... Daily walking will really be best! and strengthening exercises.. plus the yoga..  Its January aren't most of us thinking of doing better for ourselves..  Time will tell just how well I do... I'd rather put a good movie on and knit.... LOL


Hang in there, Ronie! You can do this!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone... Belle this looks great!! I will read it this afternoon when I have time  I like to play with my needles and yarn when I see things like this.. I can't wait to play around and figure this technique out
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day... I am pretty sore from yesterdays exercises.. I am pretty sure that is where my weight problems stem from.. I eat very well but I don't get enough exercise... walking is just not enough and especially when it is only a few days a week... Daily walking will really be best! and strengthening exercises.. plus the yoga..  Its January aren't most of us thinking of doing better for ourselves..  Time will tell just how well I do... I'd rather put a good movie on and knit.... LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Regular exercise is a good thing.  I just got a set of bike rollers (trainer) yesterday. No way I can knit or even read while on these. I can't even scratch my nose, lol. You have to balance your bike the entire time, and pedal really fast.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

On exercise and weight loss: took a class years ago with a woman who was teaching to use Chi hung for weight loss. She claimed you could lose 4# a day with her meditation practice. I had big issues with her and the center so didn't stay for the whole thing but what I did see was that her practice of breathing could actually build up a tremendous amount of heat in the body from just sitting. I did not like her dietary demands of about 400K/day, but doing her practice would release so much energy that you didn't feel hungry. Had another experience with a homeopath who was a big student of healing protocols from the far east. He taught us some chi hung postures--so simple it would sound embarrassing to describe. But each of these postures held for 2" would also build up body heat as your heart rate increased. And trust, me that 2" was something you had to build up to. 30 seconds was a stretch and there were no difficult postures either. What was nice about both these practices was there was never any stiffness or over use of the body, they needed no special equipment, and could be done any place.

I think we all agree that excerise daily is critical, but we don't always do it. We also don't recognize that exercise doesn't have to be a grueling event. There are many ways to exercise and keep our heart healthy with more gentle techniques.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

*Thoughts on a KAL*

A number of you have suggested we do a KAL using one of the Pennings Miniatures. I think by now you can see that each day, I've been writing up my thoughts and methods. Tomorrow the topic will be the finishing the center cast on, followed by cast offs, blocking and a discussion of the underlying math -- what makes a circle a circle. So here is my suggestion --

Using the chart that I've been using as an example, let's knit it and as a challenge for you, when you are done and have blocked it, compare it to the thumbnails in the original posting and see if you can find its number. My attempt at the daily missives was to provide you a description of my methodology; so I'm hopeful that all questions will have been answered.

Once I finish up the narrative series, I'll end with another chart. So that, those of you have the desire can try a second. The most frequently requested miniature was #26 -- so that's the one I'll provide.

Does this work for everyone?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:



> Belle, thank you so much for these instructions. You have explained so clearly, with the added bonus of the chart and accompanying illustrations.
> Sue


I agree with Sue, Belle - thanks so much for your very clear instructions and the chart and illustrations are a huge help!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

TLL: Hi Jan, how frustrating for you to have that kind of color problem with your yarn.  I am sorry to say that recently, as tempting as they can be, I have done my best to avoid heavily variegated yarns just because of the pooling. I sure wish I had some helpful information or suggestions for you. It is a good guess that Tanya might be onto something there with the scientific end of the process and yarns for certain projects, but how are we supposed to know that? Hmmm...and dying affects the whole project, unless you can spot dye?[/quote]

Well, I can't tell if the colors are pooling because the colors are not sharp contrast but subtle like I prefer and not much variance from the lightest to the darkest ----- but ---- I think the color is "off". The best description I can use is it is a "dirty" yellow. So I will be paying close attention to those of you who will be dying, your yarn that is. I am reluctant to do anything as I do not want to ruin this yarn, which is great, nor lose all the hard work that is going into this piece.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> *Thoughts on a KAL*
> 
> A number of you have suggested we do a KAL using one of the Pennings Miniatures. I think by now you can see that each day, I've been writing up my thoughts and methods. Tomorrow the topic will be the finishing the center cast on, followed by cast offs, blocking and a discussion of the underlying math -- what makes a circle a circle. So here is my suggestion --
> 
> ...


I think that's a great idea, Belle!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Concerning color pooling --> I like what it does for some pineapple crochet...but it looks better on sock work. That said...no more than one main color fading to a lighter/white. I like matching my socks...but having the multi-color in my current pair isn't hurting my feelings at all.

I had to reset the heel of the sock I was working on ----> preferred 24 stitches for heel instead of 12...less pointy and my heels will fit. About 36 for toe, giving me 18 on each side to turn toe. With this being lace-weight...going back to 3-needle BO won't hurt. 72 stitches per side is a bit much for Kitchener!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Belle, did you get enough votes of any one number to make a call for your mini KAL?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...Today, Id like to outline that technique....


Thank you so much for that great tutorial. I used DPNs to start my Montego & I found the same thing with the needles being so fiddly at the start. Glad to have an alternative.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> *Thoughts on a KAL*...Does this work for everyone?


Sounds marvellous. An MKAL to start with. 
What do you suggest we knit this with - crochet cotton? yarn? & which weight?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

#26 will work just fine with me.

I think it would be interesting to call some of the sock yarn or other variegated yarn companies and ask about how they distribute the colors. Maybe next week, if I remember, I will try to call some of them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Your thoughts on the Kal will work for me. Thank you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Your thoughts on the Kal will work for me. Thank you.


And for me.  You are doing a wonderful job of teaching us, Belle! Thank you for all of the thought and time you have put into your two weeks here...and it is only Tuesday!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

TLL said:


> And for me.  You are doing a wonderful job of teaching us, Belle! Thank you for all of the thought and time you have put into your two weeks here...and it is only Tuesday!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Agreed. Thanks, Belle.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle that was very good!! I was able to follow along with your directions.. I will be doing the chart this evening.. I look forward to seeing which one we will be making  I am going to use #1 needles and #10 crochet thread 

Thank you for all the encouragment with my exercising  I walked around the block this afternoon before I ever went in the house after I got off work.. I felt pretty good.. I am going to be doing a 2 mile walk on Thursday and I thought it was best to test the waters first !!!  I was a little worried that my hip might kick in on me.. and it did but not bad! The lady I will be walking with is a pro at this.. she walks almost 6 miles a day. Our husbands work together so our thoughts are walking most of the way to their jobs and have them pick us up on the way home.. we'll see...LOL I may stand on the corner and flag him down...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi all, I'm back. We had such a lovely relaxing time. No running around, just walks, sitting in front of the fire and afternoon naps. 

Belle, I love what you are doing this week. Thanks for all your detailed info.

Tanya, hope things continue to go well with your daughter.

Ronie, Yay for you doing your exercise. I need to get started.

Such lovely pages of lace and chatter.  Pictures to come.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am so pleased that you had a lovely relaxing time :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am so pleased that you had a lovely relaxing time :thumbup:


It's a lovely,lovely place.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Hi all, I'm back. We had such a lovely relaxing time. No running around, just walks, sitting in front of the fire and afternoon naps.
> 
> Belle, I love what you are doing this week. Thanks for all your detailed info.
> 
> ...


That's great you had such a nice, relaxing time away.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--back so soon? not that we don't want you here, but thought you would have a few more R & R days. Photos as usual wonderful. You must have been close to home. Looks like it was a nice spa that you visited?

My daughter called today and talked at me almost non-stop telling me about my self and all my faults but of course I could say nothing about how she behaved towards me. Such is the narcissistic personality! So the gate was opened and that same wind came in.

Ronie --so good that you have someone to walk with. It makes is such a more pleasant thing to do.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> It's a lovely,lovely place.


So nice that you had this winter get-away. It will shorten your winter. Your pics looks like it was a relaxing atmosphere.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome back Bev!! it looks like a really nice place.. at least you can turn the heat up with out worrying about the bill!!  That is what I was thinking on our last getaway.. 

Tanya so sorry that you and your daughter are still having words. It comes with daughters and mothers sometimes.. and at some point all the problems are our fault! Mine has a vivid imagination and she remembers things that I have no clue about what she is talking about...LOL either I am getting Alzheimer's (this has been going on for about 20 years) or she just is a drama queen...  not always but I guess like all of us she has her moments.. its like two steps forward and 1 step back.. slowly things get better!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks like you had a nice retreat Bev. Love the little birdie!

Just tried the cast on and I am not having much luck with this. Even with the base, when I go to add the working yarn, the needles seem to have a mind of their own and one just slipped away. I must be a klutz! I will put it down for a bit and then try again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Welcome back Bev!! it looks like a really nice place.. at least you can turn the heat up with out worrying about the bill!!  That is what I was thinking on our last getaway..
> 
> Tanya so sorry that you and your daughter are still having words. It comes with daughters and mothers sometimes.. and at some point all the problems are our fault! Mine has a vivid imagination and she remembers things that I have no clue about what she is talking about...LOL either I am getting Alzheimer's (this has been going on for about 20 years) or she just is a drama queen...  not always but I guess like all of us she has her moments.. its like two steps forward and 1 step back.. slowly things get better!!


Thanx Ronie. I have little expectation for any real changes. My daughter likes to point out our dysfunction and blame me. She is a grown adult and is still sounding like an angry, nasty teen age brat. There are just brief moments of thaw that I let happen. I hope but have little expectation.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Aw, Tanya, so sorry. Sometimes people just have no idea what having a relationship is-they can't see beyond their own needs and wants. 

We run off to a state park Inn. They have a winter special-buy one night, stay two nights. We have gone off for the last 5 years. It's a very relaxing place. There's a great room for puzzling, sitting in front of the fire, pool, pingpong and watching the outdoors. I forgot pics of the toboggan run. We went the first time, but the toboggans are wood and the dickens to carry. Each run and getting your toboggan back up takes 15 min.

Yes, Tanya, I am thinking I will talk DH into buying two nights and staying four next year. 

I am hoping to post a picture of my first Winding Mitt. I need to kitchner it yet. Got started and it didn't go well, had to undo about 2 inches. Used up way more stitches on one side than the other. I am off to see if I can get it done to post a picture tonight yet.  We'll see.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Belle, did you get enough votes of any one number to make a call for your mini KAL?


If you look up the page a couple of entries you'll find my suggestions regarding the KAL. And yes, I heard from 10 people.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Sounds marvellous. An MKAL to start with.
> What do you suggest we knit this with - crochet cotton? yarn? & which weight?


Actually I think that would be up to the knitter, because these techniques apply to any yarn,needle combination. But if you want clarity of stitch I would suggest that you stick with a thin cotton thread (like a Crochet Size 10) or a 1 or 2-ply lace weight. You'll want to do some hard blocking on it, so I would avoid acrylic, but that is a personal preference. All the work I did was on Size 10 cotton using size 1 DPN bamboo.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> Just tried the cast on and I am not having much luck with this. Even with the base, when I go to add the working yarn, the needles seem to have a mind of their own and one just slipped away. I must be a klutz! I will put it down for a bit and then try again.


Rats!!! What thread/yarn are you using and what type of needles are you using? When you are switching to the project yarn, are you knitting real loose or pretty tight. I usually try and keep it tight. Are your needles flying off when you make the round join or when you switch to the project yarn?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome back Bev! Glad you had fun. I remember tobogganing when a child. We had one of those wooden toboggans. Of course I preferred the flying saucer - no control but what a ride!

The sweater is off the needles! And it fits! I will post pics after I wash and block it.

Have a great night (day for you down under LPers),

Melanie


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Rats!!! What thread/yarn are you using and what type of needles are you using? When you are switching to the project yarn, are you knitting real loose or pretty tight. I usually try and keep it tight. Are your needles flying off when you make the round join or when you switch to the project yarn?


I am using size 1 bamboos and #10 cotton crochet thread. It actually happens at both places, but the 2nd try I got the round join and did a few rows and then lost the needles when I tried to join the project yarn.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome back Bev! Glad you had fun. I remember tobogganing when a child. We had one of those wooden toboggans. Of course I preferred the flying saucer - no control but what a ride!
> 
> The sweater is off the needles! And it fits! I will post pics after I wash and block it.
> 
> ...


Yea Melanie! Can't wait to see it. Hope you will model


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are a couple of pics hot off the blocking mats of my Wintersweet by BooKnits. I love how it turned out, but the last chart took a lot of time to knit. It was heavily beaded and also had a lot of 7 from 1 stitches, which really added to the stitch count, whatever that was. I didn't really want to know. The body contained a lot of stitches into the row below, but I don't know that that added a lot to it. Honestly, it almost looks like an untidy stockinette. I hope to get some better pics taken outside tomorrow, although that is doubtful as we have a winter storm advisory for the morning.

Not sure how to describe the colour. My D h says it is like the first sweater I knit him just after we got engaged nearly 46 years ago!
Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Have you tried knitting up at a table so you can have your work in front of you and freeing up your hands to steady it?
Sue


sisu said:


> I am using size 1 bamboos and #10 cotton crochet thread. It actually happens at both places, but the 2nd try I got the round join and did a few rows and then lost the needles when I tried to join the project yarn.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have the -#10 crochet thread, but not sure if I have that small enough needle, but that is the size I would like to use. Wonder if I can find it locally.

Sue


sisu said:


> I am using size 1 bamboos and #10 cotton crochet thread. It actually happens at both places, but the 2nd try I got the round join and did a few rows and then lost the needles when I tried to join the project yarn.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome back Bev! Glad you had fun. I remember tobogganing when a child. We had one of those wooden toboggans. Of course I preferred the flying saucer - no control but what a ride!
> 
> The sweater is off the needles! And it fits! I will post pics after I wash and block it.
> 
> ...


That's great, Melanie. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle, I would like to do a KAL on the minis. That sounds like fun.

Sue, another beauty!! You color way looks like a brown, bluish gray. Love it! The beads are great and add so much to the shawl.

Here's my Winding Mitt. Just have one done so far.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are a couple of pics hot off the blocking mats of my Wintersweet by BooKnits. I love how it turned out, but the last chart took a lot of time to knit. It was heavily beaded and also had a lot of 7 from 1 stitches, which really added to the stitch count, whatever that was. I didn't really want to know. The body contained a lot of stitches into the row below, but I don't know that that added a lot to it. Honestly, it almost looks like an untidy stockinette. I hope to get some better pics taken outside tomorrow, although that is doubtful as we have a winter storm advisory for the morning.
> 
> Not sure how to describe the colour. My D h says it is like the first sweater I knit him just after we got engaged nearly 46 years ago!
> Sue


Sue - it's beautiful!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. That is probably a good way to describe it.

Your Winding Mitt looks really good.

Sue



eshlemania said:


> Sue, another beauty!! You color way looks like a brown, bluish gray. Love it! The beads are great and add so much to the shawl.
> 
> Here's my Winding Mitt. Just have one done so far.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, looking forward to seeing your sweater. 

Thanks, Sue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Belle, I would like to do a KAL on the minis. That sounds like fun.
> 
> Sue, another beauty!! You color way looks like a brown, bluish gray. Love it! The beads are great and add so much to the shawl.
> 
> Here's my Winding Mitt. Just have one done so far.


That looks great!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are a couple of pics hot off the blocking mats of my Wintersweet by BooKnits. I love how it turned out, but the last chart took a lot of time to knit. It was heavily beaded and also had a lot of 7 from 1 stitches, which really added to the stitch count, whatever that was. I didn't really want to know.
> Sue


Oh my goodness. Your work is just awesome. There cannot be anyone to match your productivity, except maybe Ros😊


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I was just going through some pics on my iPad and came across these two that I would like to share. They were taken mid November before we vacuumed up the leaves. They are of my two youngest grandchildren, Alexandra who is nearly 4 1/2 and her brother, Jackson, who has just turned 18 months.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I was just going through some pics on my iPad and came across these two that I would like to share. They were taken mid November before we vacuumed up the leaves. They are of my two youngest grandchildren, Alexandra who is nearly 4 1/2 and her brother, Jackson, who has just turned 18 months.
> 
> Sue


Sue - they are adorable!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

So cute, Sue. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> I am using size 1 bamboos and #10 cotton crochet thread. It actually happens at both places, but the 2nd try I got the round join and did a few rows and then lost the needles when I tried to join the project yarn.


Sounds like you are making progress... A couple of thoughts, but no idea if they really apply. #1 when holding the dp needles, I basically balance them in their round state in my left hand (I'm a thrower) so that at all times, I'm holding all 3 needles. Maybe you can see that in the picture. If you knit continental, I'm not sure you can hold the needles the same way.

#2 -- for the first couple of rounds, I really tighten up the yarn. I've also found the longer the stem, the less pull there is on the project yarn when you add it in. You might want to try both tightening up and making a longer stem.

And beyond that, it may just be a matter of practice. I've been doing it so long, it seems easy to me (but still I have to keep my wits about me), so perhaps, I've understated the learning curve.
Good luck!! You can do it.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here are a couple of pics hot off the blocking mats o...


Another home run. Great work Sue.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I was just going through some pics on my iPad and came across these two that I would like to share.


I can remember how much fun it was to play in the leaves and Virginia is certainly a great place for having a good time. Great picture of the grands. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that is so pretty.. Those beads are perfect for it.. I love the way they show.. I look forward to seeing it opened!! I bet its stunning. 

Great job Melanie!!! Its so nice when they fit after all that work.. I would love to see it when its done blocking 

Nice mit Bev!! it matches the scarf perfectly! .. Gosh I was just in here a few hours ago and so many beautiful projects shared in such a short time!!

Sue your grandchildren are so precious! Cherish these years.. they grow up so fast... I wish I had taken more pictures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sue - it's beautiful!


I agree.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I was just going through some pics on my iPad and came across these two that I would like to share. They were taken mid November before we vacuumed up the leaves. They are of my two youngest grandchildren, Alexandra who is nearly 4 1/2 and her brother, Jackson, who has just turned 18 months.
> 
> Sue


Always nice to see the grandchildren!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Sue that is so pretty.. Those beads are perfect for it.. I love the way they show.. I look forward to seeing it opened!! I bet its stunning.
> 
> Great job Melanie!!! Its so nice when they fit after all that work.. I would love to see it when its done blocking
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Ronie, I hope you don't mind that I have copied and pasted your response. It summarizes all of these lovely posts beautifully (don't have any grandchildren yet, but I totally agree - take LOTS of photos!!!) I am really tired after a quadrangular wrestling match this evening. Our son got his 2nd pin this evening!!! We are so proud and it was so good for him to finally get another win.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here are a couple of pics hot off the blocking mats of my Wintersweet by BooKnits. ...


Fabulous, Sue!
It looks like it drapes really nicely. 
I wondered about the trade off in the time that it took to do the knit-in-the-stitch-below & the effect that it produces. 
Mine, as you know, is being frogged to start with another yarn so I will have to come to grips with whether I will do that in the body or not - maybe a random bead - if I have enough of whatever I decide to go with.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Here's my Winding Mitt...


Nice, Bev - looks comfy & warm.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...They are of my two youngest grandchildren...


Little sweethearts! ;-)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, your photos are beautiful. It does look very inviting :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya that is such a pity. I do feel for you{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that is lovely. With doing the SW mine hasn't gotten on very quickly. I will be going on with it shortly :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev your winding mitts are great. That is going to be a lovely set :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Those GKs are very sweet. They do look as they are having a brilliant time :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, congratulations to him :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

* Finishing the Center*

Good Morning All!! To finish up yesterdays discussion about using the scrap yarn cast on approach, I thought today we should finish the center of the circular project. Again, Ive tried to illustrate the steps. Generally, I dont finish the center until I have the project off the needles although there is no reason it cant be done at any time.

Once the knitting is complete, I grab the scrap tab and give it an even, but firm tug to elongate the stitches. Then position the project so that I can see the center and gently pull on the loose project yarn to tighten up the first couple of stitches which are probably elongated. Thread the project yarn into a yarn needle and begin the process of weaving the yarn under 1 leg of each stitch. It doesnt matter if it is the right or the left leg, just choose one and be consistent because when eventually you remove the scrap yarn and tighten the center the stitches they will collapse more attractively if the same leg has been consistently used. Once youve threaded the needle work in a circular manner  so the first stitch to pick up will be to the left of the stitch which was formed by the project yarn (assuming the mini is oriented a shown in the photos below).

The number of center stitches, of course, matches the number of cast on stitches. I have a tendency to count as I go to satisfy myself that I got them all. The greater the contrast in color between the scrap yarn and the project yarn the easier it is to see the live stitches.

I prefer, although you dont have to do this, to go around the center stitches twice. I think it adds a more stable base against which to tighten. So after picking up the center stitches once or twice, as you prefer, then carefully remove the scrap yarn. You will see that each stitch has the yarn thread through its center -- check carefully just to make sure. If you missed a stitch  stop everything and grab that stitch before it runs and fix the situation. I can honestly say, that Ive never had that happen in literally hundreds of projects, but wouldnt it be awful if a stitch got away from you!!!

Now, decide how tight you want the center to be closed. Do you want it pulled up completely with no resulting center hole? Or, do you want the hole left partially open? If you want a remaining hole, then find an object the size of the hole you want and place it in the center opening. Now, pull up the yarn until the center stitches are gathered. Thread the yarn to the back of the project and finish as is appropriate.

Sometimes I use a pencil, a pen, or knitting needles for the spacer for the center hole. I usually try to match my center hole finish to the lace pattern. Whatever will complement the pattern best. Actually, if you use either Emily Ockers cast on or the knitted cast on, the pulling up process is the same.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> * Finishing the Center*...


Thank you, Belle, for the details you are providing us here. Hopefully, I will get the chance to try the start today.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Goodness, yesterday was a bit quiet --unitl I fell asleep early, then the Party really began. So much work shared.

Sue love your shawl. Color Pic 1 looks like a cream=lite rust but the Pic 2 is more like a taupe. The dark beads offset that color very well. Always interesting to see what a good contrasting color can do for another.

Bev--those mitts are beautiful. Are the jogs in them from the pattern or the way the colorway knits up? I was looking at that pattern again the other day thinking of making a pair. They are very sharp.

Give you credit for trying that toboggan. That must have been quite a rush going down that slope. The resort sounds like a perfect getaway in winter. 4 days sure sounds better than 2.

Sue--grandkids are adorable. So nice seeing sun and leaves and kids in single layer clothing now. The frigid cold has already worn my tolerance out.

Melanie--how nice that the sweater fits. Must feel very satisfying. I know how hard you worked on it.

Belle--your photos are great. How are you taking them of yourself? Do you have a video with still capability? Or do you have a someone who works with you on them?

I am comfortable doing circle start with Emily Ocker's circle or whatever it is I do, but think I will try the nipple method to see how it feels. Must say I prefer working with circular needles to avoid the needle dropping. That problem is exactly what originally got me to try circulars.

Thanks for the good feelings from everyone. It is heartwarming to see the fun and good relationships others have with their children. 

Hope all our northern members can stay warm today. We had a couple of days that were at freezing level but back down to single digit temps.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Have you tried knitting up at a table so you can have your work in front of you and freeing up your hands to steady it?
> Sue


Sue, I have not tried that. I remember DFL telling us to do that. I will give that a try this afternoon- busy day today.
Your shawl is gorgeous. The beading is so pretty. 
The grandkids pictures are adorable. They look like they were enjoying the outdoors at grandmas house


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, congrats to your son on his second pin.  Sounds like you are a tired, but proud mama. 

Belle, thanks so much for your pictures and detailed explanations. Don't know if I will try the nipple cast on or not, but I can not claim that I don't understand it. Your instructions and pictures are quite clear. Thanks.

Tanya, I also have so much trouble dropping the DPs. Usually after I get a start I am ok. I am thinking that the cotton thread would make this a bigger problem. When you use circulars, do you use the magic loop method? I have seen the magic loop with two loops, so that you actually have three sides of knitting. I may try that. I am going to try the DPs first.

Thanks all for the compliments on my mitts and photos. I had fun with the mitts, and as usual had to knit up a bit before I fully understood the pattern, but after one frog, got it perfectly.  You really have to be sure to count your rows properly. 

We love this Inn. It's not like a hotel where you have a room and that's all. They have a great room, a library, a rec room, a pool and whirlpool, and lots of halls to walk with interesting scenery out the windows.

Also, Tanya, the jogs are the short rows showing up. I used the 3mm needle, but I think that I could up it to 4mm without any trouble with the pattern or fit. They are snug. But that will be my next set. Using three colors changes the look of the pattern also.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, that mitt really turned out great and worked up so fast. They will look so nice with the shawl!

Belle, thanks for the detailed instructions and the great labeled pictures. You are a very good teacher! I am a continental knitter, so I will have to just keep practicing different ways of holding those needles until i get it down. I think like you said, it is just a learning curve I need to practice!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Toni, congrats to your son on his pin.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, the Workshop journey is officially begun. Here is the link to the KP page on the workshop that I just put up:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-312314-1.html#6678029

If anyone wants to go directly to Ravelry to see details and/or buy the pattern here it is:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/toddler-miter-square-sweater

The $3 discount coupon code is: Miter Square Sweater.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Belle, your tutorials are great, very clear details. This just may get me past a circular start.

Your mitts are really great, Bev. Maybe all of the wonderful colors and combinations you have all shared gives me a greater dissatisfaction with my one new yarn&#128521;&#128516;

Continued good vibes for you, Tanya for you Sunday dinner&#128522;

Thanks for sharing the picks of your Grands, Sue. Aren't brands the best? Yes, they are the rewards for surviving raising our children. LOL LOL

Congrats to your son Tony on his pin. A great accomplishment for his hard work. Rough his hair as a compliment from me.

Good job on your sweater, Melanie. Will you be modeling it when you share it with us? Satisfaction is spelled 'i-t f-I-t-s'. Sorry about the cap I, but you know this new auto correct. LOL &#128515;


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Belle--your photos are great. How are you taking them of yourself? Do you have a video with still capability? Or do you have a someone who works with you on them?
> 
> I am comfortable doing circle start with Emily Ocker's circle or whatever it is I do, but think I will try the nipple method to see how it feels. Must say I prefer working with circular needles to avoid the needle dropping. That problem is exactly what originally got me to try circulars.


I'm not a particularly good photographer, but my little Canon OneShot is really miraculous. For these photos, I was sitting in my chair (I think you can see the feet in one shot), holding the work in one hand and the camera in the other. I'm amazed that that the photos turned out as well as they did, but I have to admit to a lot of deleting and cropping.

I sure don't want to give anyone the idea that I like only working on DP needles. My needle of choice is an Addi circular. My problem is always trying too soon to get to circs from DPs.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone. Woo Hoo Toni... it sounds like your son is really getting this wrestling sport down 

Belle great instructions with photo's.. I will have to work on it later this afternoon.. I wanted to get to the cast on last night but it didn't happen.. it should of I was just so tired..

I am struggling with good food choices for this meltdown challenge I am doing.. it is only day 3 I will work it out.. I think the first week is the hardest.. I just get so darn hungry.. when before when I was just trying to eat right I was fine!! its my mind playing tricks on me... and I can't possibly drink more than 80 oz of water.. I'm spending more time running to the restroom LOL.. hey I wonder if that counts as exercise...LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Well, the Workshop journey is officially begun. Here is the link to the KP page on the workshop that I just put up:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-312314-1.html#6678029
> 
> ...


Best of luck Tanya I am sure this will be a huge success


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I too am looking forward to seeing your latest creation in its full glory Sue. 

Bev, those mitts looks like they were a lot of fun to do.

I set my DPN's on the desktop until there is enough fabric done to keep them from sliding and twisting around. 

Thanks Belle for the continued instructions on your 'nipple' cast on. (giggle)

Happy knitting,

Melanie


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good luck on your workshop Tanya!

Ronie - miles are miles no matter how you get them. So those extra bathroom trips do count


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, they really were fun to do.  And really, the instructions are very clear. It just seems like I have to do some frogging to get them in my noggin. 

Ronie, those bathroom miles do count. They are time not sitting.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for all of the congratulations for my son. He really needed this win after all of the losses he has been receiving. It was a nice confidence builder. 

Tanya, your workshop looks like it is off to a great start! That sure is a cute jacket. :thumbup:

Thank you for more wonderful information, Belle. I have copied and pasted it onto a document to read and study later. 

Yes! Every step counts, Ronie! You go, girl! Healthy choices will take you a long way toward a healthy lifestyle. :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Well, the Workshop journey is officially begun...


Tanya, I had hoped to join in, but don't think I can do it right now. Am just in the process of swatching for a lace curtain and have committed to designing a sweater for a friends daughter. Both are big projects and I don't dare let myself get sidetracked. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--Dpn's --> circs? what is the problem for you? I just use the circular as if it were the working dpn. you seem to have your protocol for holding the don's as you work already. you could use 2 small circus if that would help, but for me, that would feel even more cumbersome.

Ronie--Salads--huge salads. I would add raw cabbage to the salads as lettuce is not that filling. MY salads this week had at least a medium size carrot, 1 cup chopped/sliced cabbage, celery stalk, mushrooms on occasion, shallot or leek, 1Tbs organic sunflower seeds, !oz feta cheese or a bit of protein of choice. My dressing is about 1 tbs olive oil, couple drops of Sesame oil, 1-2 Tbs tamari soy. Sometimes I use Tahini instead of the olive oil. Sometimes add some balsamic vinegar or plum vinegar, a few drops as I don't like sour. A huge bowl of this keeps me going for several hours. Snacks can be a hard fruit (apple) or carrot, or celery stick. You get the idea. Very low calorie and filling.

Another thing I am finding that works is Kombucha, a fermented tea drink. Low in calories, high in probiotics, a bit fizzy, and it cuts the hunger while trying to cook dinner without grabbing food.

Cooked veggies in winter with a bit of protein for lunch is also good.

To tell the truth, cutting all processed foods (breads of all sorts, pastas, etc) really makes weight loss so much easier. Hard to do as we are so addicted to them, even if they are whole grain and organic. They are still processed carbs. That is what always gets me. But when I can cut them out completely, my weight will drop dramatically.

Another tactic that Mercola describes is intermittent fasting. He suggests trying to eat within a short range of hours each day; i.e., 8 am to 5 pm. He even suggest skipping breakfast so you eat only during a 5-7 hour span of time. The reasoning is that our body has to use up all the glucose in the blood before the Liver begins to break down the stored fats. And as carb addicted people we also have to re-teachour body to burn fats. This kind of intermittent fasting does this. As a bad late nite eater, I have gotten me down to not eating for about 12-14 hours each day. Every few days I let myself eat extra to satisfy the need and then try to quickly get back on schedule. He talks about 1 day/week relaxing the regimen. For me it is every 4 days for now.

I also made a huge pot of bone broth which has gelled--exactly what I wanted. If you don't know, when you do this you are doing this you are getting the collagen from the bones as well as leaching out the minerals. I have been cooking my veggies in this broth and they are delicious. For the broth, I used turkey bones and gifted turkey feet from a local organic farmer. Most throw out the feet so may even find some gratis. But you can use other animal large bones as from a butcher, or from what you normally eat.

Hope these food strategies and ideas help.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya, I had hoped to join in, but don't think I can do it right now. Am just in the process of swatching for a lace curtain and have committed to designing a sweater for a friends daughter. Both are big projects and I don't dare let myself get sidetracked. Hope all goes well for you.


Thanx Belle. Maybe another time. FYI, the pattern is available now at discount so you if you like it, you might want to take advantage. Don't mean to sound pushy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--I know how proud of your son you are. Isn't is great to see our kids open up to their possibilities.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL thanks everyone.. I was mostly just joking.. I have a pedometer and I log that in my book... Thanks for the tips Tanya I will read it more closely this afternoon... I am ready to start this day!!! Cranberry Smoothie in hand!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Tanya, I meant to make this post on this thread but posted to your workshop thread....

'Tanya, it's a beautiful sweater, for all the reasons - workmanship, style, color, etc. I will be watching your workshop with interest being unable to squeeze the time out for an additional project.'

Please feel free to delete the post from your workshop, as I did not intend to clutter it with extraneous posts. Sorry.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Belle--Dpn's --> circs? what is the problem for you? I just use the circular as if it were the working dpn. you seem to have your protocol for holding the don's as you work already. you could use 2 small circus if that would help, but for me, that would feel even more cumbersome.


Tanya -- When I acquired all my Addi needles (20+ years ago), only fixed length needles where available. So I have 16, 24, 32, 40, 47 inch needles in most of the smaller sizes (less than 5). Then for years I've used the Denise needle sets for large sizes. So if I'm working with small sizes, I use the Bamboo DPNs until I can get the work onto the smalles of the circs that I have. I've thought about acquiring some of the new 12" ones, but frankly, I have enough needles and since I don't have problems working with what I've got, I'm happy. On the other hand the Denise needles are being slowly retired. With age and lots of wear, the cords are not maintaining their join. The replacement cords are slightly differently designed and they don't hold either. So last year I bought a new Addi Lace interchangeable set and love it EXCEPT there aren't enough cords. I've been resisting buying a lot of cords separately, because they are expensive. It is my one disappointment with those needles. Didn't mean to have a problem, other than my own impatience. The only time I used my old straight needles is when I have a project that requires the use of bobbins. I think the straights support the work better.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just posted this shawl on KP, although I knit it in November. I was going through my pics, which is how I came across those pics of my grandchildren.
The yard definitely does not look like that today, as we had a snowfall overnight. This is the Lilyanna design by Dee O'Keefe that I test knit for her. I didn't get to keep it long as one of daughters wanted it as soon as she saw it, so it was very quickly adopted.

Sue


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Sue -- it is lovely. I like the simplicity of the design and composition of the lace edging.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Sue, I sure can see why your daughter snapped up this shawl so quickly! It is very lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Adding to the admiration for your "Lilyanna"!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> LOL thanks everyone.. I was mostly just joking.. I have a pedometer and I log that in my book... Thanks for the tips Tanya I will read it more closely this afternoon... I am ready to start this day!!! Cranberry Smoothie in hand!


One other item to add to the list: fermented raw veggies. Have you ever made them? Too simple to believe. If interested, I will send a link for how to information.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya that is such a pity. I do feel for you{{{hugs}}}


I do, too!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--agree with Belle. Just beautiful and beautifully done. Great serene color.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you, Belle, for such great detailed instructions. I need to pick up some bamboo dpn needles and I'm ready to give it a go as I have the #10 crochet thread on hand already. I've never worked with dpns, so this will be a new challenge for me. I knit socks all the time but do them on two circulars.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- When I acquired all my Addi needles (20+ years ago), only fixed length needles where available. So I have 16, 24, 32, 40, 47 inch needles in most of the smaller sizes (less than 5). Then for years I've used the Denise needle sets for large sizes. So if I'm working with small sizes, I use the Bamboo DPNs until I can get the work onto the smalles of the circs that I have. I've thought about acquiring some of the new 12" ones, but frankly, I have enough needles and since I don't have problems working with what I've got, I'm happy. On the other hand the Denise needles are being slowly retired. With age and lots of wear, the cords are not maintaining their join. The replacement cords are slightly differently designed and they don't hold either. So last year I bought a new Addi Lace interchangeable set and love it EXCEPT there aren't enough cords. I've been resisting buying a lot of cords separately, because they are expensive. It is my one disappointment with those needles. Didn't mean to have a problem, other than my own impatience. The only time I used my old straight needles is when I have a project that requires the use of bobbins. I think the straights support the work better.


Know what you mean. I love my Addi and Knit pick tips--the Addis a bit more. But the joins are a pain on all of them. Knit picks sent me replacement cords and the Addis have a problem on one of the short cords which needs be addressed. Also, didn't realize it but when I bought my Addi set on great sale from the UK, they didn't provide a #5 tip but did include a 10.75???? When asked they claimed it was popular in the UK. But why have a 10.75 as well as a 10.5? I think all the circus eventually have problems, the interchangeables on a more regular basis. But I have used very cheap needles when needing an extra one for something very small.

Will also say that I will use a 24" for things like I-cords or the center of a hat if need be. A bit over kill but better than the time and cost of buying more needles.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Best of luck Tanya I am sure this will be a huge success


I do, too. I'm going to bookmark it and follow along, too, as I have too many projects going at the moment to begin another one but definitely want to learn this technique.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just posted this shawl on KP, although I knit it in November. I was going through my pics, which is how I came across those pics of my grandchildren.
> The yard definitely does not look like that today, as we had a snowfall overnight. This is the Lilyanna design by Dee O'Keefe that I test knit for her. I didn't get to keep it long as one of daughters wanted it as soon as she saw it, so it was very quickly adopted.
> 
> Sue


Sue - it is absolutely beautiful! Can see why your daughter wanted!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just posted this shawl on KP, although I knit it in November. I was going through my pics, which is how I came across those pics of my grandchildren.
> The yard definitely does not look like that today, as we had a snowfall overnight. This is the Lilyanna design by Dee O'Keefe that I test knit for her. I didn't get to keep it long as one of daughters wanted it as soon as she saw it, so it was very quickly adopted.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful- design and knit!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Best of luck Tanya I am sure this will be a huge success


I know it will be a success :thumbup: I hope to join in at some stage.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that is very pretty :thumbup: It has a lot of grace to it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I do, too. I'm going to bookmark it and follow along, too, as I have too many projects going at the moment to begin another one but definitely want to learn this technique.


Okay. Many people share your situation and are letting me know which is a nice consideration. Hope there are others joining in.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--I want to personally thank you for your kind comments on pics of my work on KP. But an unintended impact was that you reawakened the threads and this gave me more opportunity to reach out to people here on KP. And by doing that search, it brought all my pics up in a way that reminded me of projects that I did and posted here. Your process out of personal interest/curiosity, is also getting me to focus on writing up other patterns. You didn't know what you started so innocently. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I hope to be able to join later or just go through the workshop later when I have time. Planning on purchasing the pattern today or tomorrow. 

Sue, another gorgeous shawl. I love that design and the color really pops on those leaves.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, thank you Bev. I am always in awe of the quality and the amount of work that people here do. I so wish we could all create our own relaxing retreat for warm weather retreat. We all previously shared this wish, but didn't see harm in sharing it again.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, all, for the kind and encouraging words for my son. He is pretty amazed at them all. (Jan, I ruffled his hair just for you.  ) 

Relationships with our children are an interesting ride, that is for sure. We need to appreciate the positive to get through the negative.

Have a wonderful day. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...to go directly to Ravelry to see details...


Congratulations, Tanya, on getting things rolling with Ravelry.
I hope everything goes well with this venture & with your workshop here on KP.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...This is the Lilyanna design by Dee O'Keefe...


Another beautiful creation from the needles of Miss Sue!
The heavier weight yarn really shows of the quality of your knitting. Your daughters are so lucky to be able to raid your gorgeous FOs. I love that colourway.

Hoping to cast mine on soon - with Clue 2 of Lightning Thief coming this evening (a long one apparently) & Alpine staring tomorrow, it will still be in the queue for a bit. At least I have finished with Arum - plan to block later today.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ... going to bookmark it and follow along, too, as I have too many projects going at the moment to begin another one but definitely want to learn this technique.


This is my situation as well. I do want to learn this technique, though, so I shall follow with interest.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

New ventures are so exciting and anxiety producing--2 sides of the same coin I think.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Okay. Many people share your situation and are letting me know which is a nice consideration. Hope there are others joining in.


I hope so, too. I've purchased the pattern today and will, hopefully, join in your workshop, but it may be later before I can get to it. It's a wonderful, well-written pattern. Thank you!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope so, too. I've purchased the pattern today and will, hopefully, join in your workshop, but it may be later before I can get to it. It's a wonderful, well-written pattern. Thank you!


Come in when you can Pam. and you know where to find me anyhow (lol)

Great to get feedback on the pattern itself. Part of my anxiety is whether the pattern is as clear as it needed to be. Lots of parts in it and a challenge to get it in a usable order. So much thanx for commenting on it. Needless to say any errors or confusions--please let me know so it can be corrected or explained as needed.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Please check out the Workshop Happenings and then join in the information thread for the workshop which will be starting January 20th - this will be a great class with a wonderful toddlers' jacket pattern and Tamarque will be there to help with the techniques retired.

#3/15 WORKSHOP HAPPENINGS

I am so pleased we are offering this first class of 2015!

Please check out the following link to the information thread.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-312411-1.html#6680435


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Tanya , while I won't be making your toddler jacket (no one to make it for) I did buy your pattern. Just a little way to help support my fellow LPer's. I'll be lurking in your workshop to see how everyone does. Good luck!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh Belle I thought you meant straights and was wonder about 47 inch needles how in the world did you knit with them?? LOL It pays to read every word... 

I really like that Sue I am glad you are sharing it.. We share so much on here sometimes I either miss a posting or forget I have seen it  

I'm off to get some exercise and do some knitting.. I have not done any of the rows on the dish cloth since Saturday I think!!! its now getting way ahead..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> To tell the truth, cutting all processed foods (breads of all sorts, pastas, etc) really makes weight loss so much easier. Hard to do as we are so addicted to them, even if they are whole grain and organic. They are still processed carbs. That is what always gets me. But when I can cut them out completely, my weight will drop dramatically.
> 
> Another tactic that Mercola describes is intermittent fasting. He suggests trying to eat within a short range of hours each day; i.e., 8 am to 5 pm. He even suggest skipping breakfast so you eat only during a 5-7 hour span of time. The reasoning is that our body has to use up all the glucose in the blood before the Liver begins to break down the stored fats. And as carb addicted people we also have to re-teachour body to burn fats. This kind of intermittent fasting does this. As a bad late nite eater, I have gotten me down to not eating for about 12-14 hours each day. Every few days I let myself eat extra to satisfy the need and then try to quickly get back on schedule. He talks about 1 day/week relaxing the regimen. For me it is every 4 days for now.
> 
> ...


thank you for all this information.. I only eat about 6 to 7 hours a day. My first meal isn't until 10:30am to about 8pm at the latest I am trying to cut the night time snacking and am successful most of the time.  I do slack off now and then but usually no later than 8.
We mostly don't eat processed food, and I really don't eat fermented food. No pickles for me  I am pretty sure the fermented egg wouldn't get eaten. I just use either red wine vinegar or lemon juice (fresh squeezed) on my salads. My down fall is bread.  crackers  and chocolate


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> thank you for all this information.. I only eat about 6 to 7 hours a day. My first meal isn't until 10:30am to about 8pm at the latest I am trying to cut the night time snacking and am successful most of the time.  I do slack off now and then but usually no later than 8.
> We mostly don't eat processed food, and I really don't eat fermented food. No pickles for me  I am pretty sure the fermented egg wouldn't get eaten. I just use either red wine vinegar or lemon juice (fresh squeezed) on my salads. My down fall is bread.  crackers  and chocolate


Well, you have lots of company on those grains and chocolate. When you do chocolate try to do organic and 70% or higher. There is actually a bit of a health benefit at that level.

Apple Cider Vinegar--raw (with the Mother still in it) and organic would be healthier on your salads. The fermented veggies provide probiotics which also affect your cravings.

Sounds like you are doing some good stuff tho and that should help you achieve your goals.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, no, Ronie! Say it isn't so! Chocolate isn't a downfall! I'm pretty sure.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Tanya , while I won't be making your toddler jacket (no one to make it for) I did buy your pattern. Just a little way to help support my fellow LPer's. I'll be lurking in your workshop to see how everyone does. Good luck!


How nice. Thank you. Come lurk at your pleasure. May try to get an adult version together at some point. So learning to do the miter squares and how to attach them can be a fun and useful skill.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I have not done any of the rows on the dish cloth since Saturday I think!!! its now getting way ahead..


It's only 2 rows a day so it isn't hard to catch up on the knitting. We are still guessing...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It's only 2 rows a day so it isn't hard to catch up on the knitting. We are still guessing...


oh thank you... I will catch up


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me--forgot this a.m. Oh, where did those needles hide on me.

Okay--done now, and still no idea of where we are going.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, I just blocked my Arum Shawl & I have to confess that I am in love! This is such a gorgeous pattern - beautiful design elements in it & it looks so lovely (if I do say so myself) that I can't wait until I can take it off the torture rack & feel how it drapes & get some pics to share. Pics probably won't come until Friday because it will be too late tomorrow to profit from daylight for good pics - I want to leave it 24 hrs to ensure that the block holds.

Funny thing, though, - it looks like a soft mossy green with beige highlights but the soak water had purple dye in it. Since I knit mostly in the evening, I guess I never truly saw the colourway.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I just blocked my Arum Shawl & I have to confess that I am in love! This is such a gorgeous pattern - beautiful design elements in it & it looks so lovely (if I do say so myself) that I can't wait until I can take it off the torture rack & feel how it drapes & get some pics to share. Pics probably won't come until Friday because it will be too late tomorrow to profit from daylight for good pics - I want to leave it 24 hrs to ensure that the block holds.
> 
> Funny thing, though, - it looks like a soft mossy green with beige highlights but the soak water had purple dye in it. Since I knit mostly in the evening, I guess I never truly saw the colourway.


You do remember that color changes depending on the light you see it in.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> You do remember that color changes depending on the light you see it in.


This is so true for Posh yarns - but knitting in the evening doesn't help give you a good picture.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just posted this shawl on KP, although I knit it in November. I was going through my pics, which is how I came across those pics of my grandchildren.
> The yard definitely does not look like that today, as we had a snowfall overnight. This is the Lilyanna design by Dee O'Keefe that I test knit for her. I didn't get to keep it long as one of daughters wanted it as soon as she saw it, so it was very quickly adopted.
> 
> Sue


Very beautiful color, design and workmanship Sue! Looks like it will be nice and warm too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> One other item to add to the list: fermented raw veggies. Have you ever made them? Too simple to believe. If interested, I will send a link for how to information.


Tanya, I would be very interested in info. On how to make fermented raw veggies.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> This is my situation as well. I do want to learn this technique, though, so I shall follow with interest.


I would love to indulge, but I better stay focused on my own preparations. I am so glad you written pattern is working out well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...I better stay focused on my own preparations....


When is your workshop starting?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> When is your workshop starting?


The introductory part, or Basic Lace 1, will begin on March 2nd. I pretty much have that part sorted out, but need to get the details completed, and I need to finish the full-size version of the scarf and write out the pattern. This will be Basic Lace 2. I have charts, but now get to snazz them up with this new font from Belle.  I do have a narrow/sampler size version of the scarf done. It is all coming along.

One of my distractions has been this little guy. Here he is in full caterpillar uniform.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...One of my distractions has been this little guy. ...


The best of distractions.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I just blocked my Arum Shawl & I have to confess that I am in love! This is such a gorgeous pattern - beautiful design elements in it & it looks so lovely (if I do say so myself) that I can't wait until I can take it off the torture rack & feel how it drapes & get some pics to share. Pics probably won't come until Friday because it will be too late tomorrow to profit from daylight for good pics - I want to leave it 24 hrs to ensure that the block holds.
> 
> Funny thing, though, - it looks like a soft mossy green with beige highlights but the soak water had purple dye in it. Since I knit mostly in the evening, I guess I never truly saw the colourway.


Can't wait to see it, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> The introductory part, or Basic Lace 1, will begin on March 2nd. I pretty much have that part sorted out, but need to get the details completed, and I need to finish the full-size version of the scarf and write out the pattern. This will be Basic Lace 2. I have charts, but now get to snazz them up with this new font from Belle.  I do have a narrow/sampler size version of the scarf done. It is all coming along.
> 
> One of my distractions has been this little guy. Here he is in full caterpillar uniform.


He is a wonderful distraction!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane I can't wait to see that!!! I think we are our own worse critics and if your in love with it then it must of really turned out nice 

Toni what a cutie!! be distracted.. he will only be tiny for a short time ...


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sue, your Wintersweet is gorgeous. The color looks to me like that Tosh Earl Grey that Bev used for the RM. And the stockinet looks like tiny angel wings in it. Your blue shawl test knit is beautiful too. 

Bev I just love your vacation pics. Do you know the name of that bird is a Tufted Titmouse. That is the first bird that I ever identified on my own using my bird book. When you don't know what you're doing it took me hours to figure out which one he was. And the book I had sorted the birds by color which made it easier for beginners. He is a pretty common bird I see now but at the time I only knew the basics: robins, Cardinal, blue jays, red winged blackbirds, sparrows. There are lots of different sparrows - who knew. OK I will stop carrying on about birds. LOL I think I was a cat in a past life. 

Belle, your tutorials so far are excellent. I may even attempt to start on our mini MKAL in a short while.  I have some #10 crochet cotton. 

Tanya, I just may buy your pattern too just to have and perhaps give muttered squares a quick try for now. And I would like info on fermenting veggies. I'm sure I could find it in Dr. Mercola's website if I took the time. 

I hope I'm not missing anything here. Too many pages I just went through.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> The introductory part, or Basic Lace 1, will begin on March 2nd. I pretty much have that part sorted out, but need to get the details completed, and I need to finish the full-size version of the scarf and write out the pattern. This will be Basic Lace 2. I have charts, but now get to snazz them up with this new font from Belle.  I do have a narrow/sampler size version of the scarf done. It is all coming along.
> 
> One of my distractions has been this little guy. Here he is in full caterpillar uniform.


Sounds like your workshop will be super and recruit some new lace lovers!

Your distraction is so cute in his snuggly caterpillar :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Sounds like your workshop will be super and recruit some new lace lovers!
> 
> Your distraction is so cute in his snuggly caterpillar :thumbup:


Thank you and Thank you!!! (everyone) 

It was fun to make the caterpillar and I took all of it out of my stash.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, I just may buy your pattern too just to have and perhaps give muttered squares a quick try for now. And I would like info on fermenting veggies. I'm sure I could find it in Dr. Mercola's website if I took the time.


Chris, you gave me quite a smile. Reread the above carefully. You talk about 'muttered squares.' Yes, I knew it was a bird that I knew once upon a time. Just hadn't gotten time to check him out. I also got pictures of a cardinal and a ladderback woodpecker AND a pilated woodpecker. We saw the pilated woodpecker on our walk. He was way up in a tree and the photo didn't show his colors very well.

Toni, I love your distraction.  Bet you do too.  Your lace classes will be great, I am sure.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This is so true for Posh yarns - but knitting in the evening doesn't help give you a good picture.


I think that is the point--colors can show so differently in different lighting. You know how you can go into a room painted with the same can of paint and every wall will look different because of the way the light hits it?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I would love to indulge, but I better stay focused on my own preparations. I am so glad you written pattern is working out well.


I understand completely. I didn't take a breathe till after the pattern was on Ravelry and I could test the Buy Now feature.
But sounds like you are moving along and have lots of time to complete preparations. Glad you still have the time to be here on LP, especially with the new little distraction you have. He is a sweetie. Love the bright colors of his cocoon. And it fits him nicely.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--more lovely pics. The 2nd one made me stop--as first I thought it an animal. It's great.

Caryn & Chris--Mercola has a video on making fermented veggies that is not bad but I also like Cultures for Health. They have a great online Chat feature during the week and you can save the chat sessions for your files. They also have articles and videos on the site. So first here is their site: http://www.culturesforhealth.com/cultured-food-expert-advice

I liked this one, too: http://www.motherearthliving.com/cooking-methods/the-surprising-health-benefits-of-fermented-foods.aspx?PageId=3#ArticleContent

This from Mercola, altho he has a number of articles and other videos. He promotes using a culture which, of course, he sells that adds Vit K2 which is hard to get in our diets. 





Simplest formula is to have some clean jars, almost any size, but larger ones are great for large quantities. Cabbage is a mainstay of fermented veggies because of the beneficial bacteria content in them. But use any vegetables. Carrots are standard additions. Also, onions, garlic, some greens, herbs, etc. The main thing is to wash the jar. Then cut the veggies small. Some people shred them (food processors are great for this) or slice them very thin. Think cole slaw or sauerkraut shredding. Pack the veggies tight into the jar leaving about 1" at the top. Most recipes say put some large cabbage leaves on top to keep out air. But you can put anything there to hold the veggies down. Mix about 2 Tbs salt (use celtic sea salt or himalayan) in a cup of water and dissolve. Pour over veggies to within 1/2" of top. The trick here is to keep the veggies under the water. Place the lid on LOOSELY. You want to allow gas to escape at the early stage. Place in room temp location and let sit for 3-4 days. You can eat at this point. Put on lid and refrigerate. This will slow the fermentation down. If you leave unrefrigerated the fermentation will continue. I have no room in my refrig so I keep the jars at the bottom of a floor cabinet which in the coolest part of the kitchen --not hard in my house in winter. As you eat the veggies, make sure the remaining ones stay under water. If any mold develops on the top just scoop off and discard. The veggies under water will be fine. And that's it.

I agonized about doing it the first time so afraid it would be wrong or not work, but that was just plain silly. It is almost impossible to do it wrong. If too much salt gets put in, rinse off the veggies and pour in more water to dilute the saltiness. I did that with some green beans. I also put some beets in a jar near the wood stove and they have the taste of the wood heat. But they are still good.

You can use liquid whey for the liquid. This can be made my hanging some plain yogurt in cheese cloth and collecting the whey that separates out. Use the curds for cream cheese. Just add a pinch of salt and some herbs.

And as said before you can buy special cultures such as Mercola's but he is not the only one who sells it.

The amount of probiotics from fermented veggies is terrific for our health. Since about 75% of our immune system is in our gut we need to feed and replenish the bacteria continuously. Before refrigeration people always fermented their foods for preservation. It's probably how alcohol was developed. Kombucha, which is fermented tea if you dont know, will develop a slight alcohol content. Gives us a lot of insight into how people did their foods in ages of yore.

So have fun. It takes only a few minutes to set up a jar of ferments. So you can start small and in summer when veggies are aplenty you will be ready to do larger quantities. If you don't have a cold cellar or an extra refrigerator storage in hot weather will the big limitation for large quantities.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing it.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Well, I just blocked my Arum Shawl & I have to confess that I am in love! This is such a gorgeous pattern - beautiful design elements in it & it looks so lovely (if I do say so myself) that I can't wait until I can take it off the torture rack & feel how it drapes & get some pics to share. Pics probably won't come until Friday because it will be too late tomorrow to profit from daylight for good pics - I want to leave it 24 hrs to ensure that the block holds.
> 
> Funny thing, though, - it looks like a soft mossy green with beige highlights but the soak water had purple dye in it. Since I knit mostly in the evening, I guess I never truly saw the colourway.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

How cute. Certainly a good distraction.

Sue


TLL said:


> The introductory part, or Basic Lace 1, will begin on March 2nd. I pretty much have that part sorted out, but need to get the details completed, and I need to finish the full-size version of the scarf and write out the pattern. This will be Basic Lace 2. I have charts, but now get to snazz them up with this new font from Belle.  I do have a narrow/sampler size version of the scarf done. It is all coming along.
> 
> One of my distractions has been this little guy. Here he is in full caterpillar uniform.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just found this pattern on Ravelry. Free until the end of the month.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/neyera-cowl

Sue


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Well that sure sounds easy. I can do that. Can you do that with kale? I'll check out those other links too. Thanks Tanya.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just found this pattern on Ravelry. Free until the end of the month.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/neyera-cowl
> 
> Sue


That's really pretty. Thanks, Sue, for sharing it with us.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Kombucha, which is fermented tea if you dont know, will develop a slight alcohol content. Gives us a lot of insight into how people did their foods in ages of yore.
> 
> 
> > Someone, just yesterday, right before you mentioned it, told me about Kombucha. She only mentioned that it fizzes. How do I find out more about this particular item? I guess there is a family that belongs to our local co-op that purchases several cases at a time.
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, could I use the whey liquid from kefir for fermentation??


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Any guesses on the dishcloth yet?
I am thinking "Away I go." with a ball of yarn, the tail trailing around the washcloth. The tail being that funny squiggly thing on the left, the ball may be the little dot like shape on the right formed in the last couple days.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Any guesses on the dishcloth yet?
> I am thinking "Away I go." with a ball of yarn, the tail trailing around the washcloth. The tail being that funny squiggly thing on the left, the ball may be the little dot like shape on the right formed in the last couple days.


I have to catch up with my rows. I hope to get them done real soon.

Bev your pictures are great.. I would love to see the ones of the birds.

I too was wondering about the liquid that separates from my greek yogurt.. would that also work??


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Fermented food. 

Chris-- Kale? probably would be worth a try. I am using the Cultures for Health site for questions. Their Chat feature has been excellent for me. I would add something else for flavor. You can throw in herbs or spices that you like with the kale. Onions or garlic, too. I have read from others they culture anything they grow. 

Bev--another good question. Sounds reasonable as yogurt is also a dairy cultured product, but I would check.

Toni--Kombucha. It is great. Commercially they are making it with all kinds of flavors. It is delicious but expensive if you want to drink it daily. Around here it is $4/pint. It probably costs me about $2-3/gallon to make at home. You can order the culture or find someone who makes their own and have them give you some. The culture is prolific so anyone who makes their own will have globs to give away. And it will be a glob. By the end of the second batch I already had doubled the culture given to me. I am now looking for what to do with all mine and I do 2 gallons at a time. It can be dried I am told or thrown into a smoothie. 

Recipes tell you that if you want the fizz you need to do a second ferment but I find after 10 days mine has a nice mellow fizz. You do the first ferment with an open wide mouth jar or a bowl and then put it in a jar with a closed lid for a second ferment. It is in the second ferment that you can add flavors. The fizz will get a bit stronger and develop up to 1% alcohol content.

I must say I am having so much fun making my own. All you need is some black or green tea (I always use organic and not from China), some sugar (I am using organic raw sugar) and about a handful of culture in some kombucha. You boil the water and pour it over the tea, about 3-4 Tbs and 1/2-1cup of sugar. Let steep covered till sugar is dissolved and the tea has cooled. You don't want to put the culture in hot water or it will die. Pour the tea into your culture jar and fill the rest of the way with water leaving about 1" at the top. Place your culture in the jar with the kombucha it was in. Cover with some cheesecloth to keep flies out and let sit several days. I leave it for 10 days. You can taste before that for your preference. The kombucha is NOT sweet as the ferment process 'eats' the sugar. The longer it sets the less sugar it has and the more fizz. How's that.

There is a lot on line about making your own but you can start with the Cultures for Health link I sent before.

BTW--I got my culture from Freecycle--someone was trying to get rid of her excess. Try to find a local source either on a local Freecycle chapter or from someone in a health food store who may know who does their own. Got to warn you that the culture really is like the Blob from science fiction. Different teas will give different flavors. And some people will use different sugars like honey or molasses but I haven't tried them yet. 

Hope these notes help.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Any guesses on the dishcloth yet?
> I am thinking "Away I go." with a ball of yarn, the tail trailing around the washcloth. The tail being that funny squiggly thing on the left, the ball may be the little dot like shape on the right formed in the last couple days.


I like your idea now to reconcile that with this center double row of purl on the face side. Clearly there is a vertical zigzag going up on the left and a big dot or ball on the lower right


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Any guesses on the dishcloth yet?
> I am thinking "Away I go." with a ball of yarn, the tail trailing around the washcloth. The tail being that funny squiggly thing on the left, the ball may be the little dot like shape on the right formed in the last couple days.


I think you've got it.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Hello everyone!! A couple of days ago when thinking about the edgings of all those miniatures, I decided to try an experiment  well, not really an experiment  I knew it would theoretically work. Yesterday I blocked the result. But I get ahead of myself, as usual

Looking back at Pennings Miniatures, she chose to crochet off the stitches from the knitting needles. This is a technique which is very useful and flexible. Basically, you start by slipping a number of stitches from the 1st knitting needle onto a crochet hook of the appropriate size, pull a loop through those stitches, make a single crochet and then chain X stitches, slip some more stitches from the knitting needle onto the crochet hook, single crochet, chain, etc. etc. The process is simple, but the effects can vary substantially. 

For example, Miniature #31 has a pattern of long-short chains which creates a very lacy edge. Whereas in Miniature #22 the chains are all of equal length and the number of stitches taken from the knitting needle also are the same all the way around. Miniature #12 has a long/short chain and varying number of stitches taken off at one time. 

Someone who is handy with crochet work would immediately see that the opportunities for variation are substantial. In Miniature #20 there are two rounds of crochet. One could add picots, shells or other patterns to embellish.

What got me excited is that I decided to try one of the Minis, #22 in fact, with a knitted lace edging. Once the Miniature was complete and while it was still on the dp needles, I did one round of purl stitches  I just like the effect of the row of bumps and then applied a rather wide edging which only had 4 rows in the pattern. To begin the edging, I used scrap size 10 crochet thread and cast on and worked a stockinette tab, and then one repeat of the lace pattern. Then joining the hanging thread from Mini I started applying the edging joining to the Mini every other row of the lace edge. Once I had worked all the way around, then I wove the 2 ends together, carefully following the thread of the scrap yarn. 

My lessons learned: #1 remember lace edgings can have a face  so I ended up deciding part way through the application process that I was applying the edging up-side-down  so off it came and I restarted working the other direction. Should have thought of that earlier!!! #2, the lace edging I used has a lot of give in it and so I applied it just like I have on countless square or rectangular pieces  K2T every other row. Given the relative size of the width of the edging and the mini, the edging would have fit better if I had added more length. It might have been better to join the edging following on rows 2, 2, 4, 2, 2, 4 etc. That would have given just a little bit more fullness to the edging. The end result you see below took a lot of pulling to stretch it out to fit. Had I used a narrower edging, the 2,2, join would have worked fine. 

I like the effect of the all-knitted miniature which by now looks like it could be called a doily. And having charted Pennings miniatures, I now have at hand, a number of cores for circular projects  doilies, shawls, tablecloths, coasters, hats, etc.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...the edgings of all those miniatures...


Thank you again, Belle - for this instalment. That knitted doily is beautiful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I just blocked my Arum Shawl & I have to confess that I am in love! This is such a gorgeous pattern - beautiful design elements in it & it looks so lovely (if I do say so myself) that I can't wait until I can take it off the torture rack & feel how it drapes & get some pics to share. Pics probably won't come until Friday because it will be too late tomorrow to profit from daylight for good pics - I want to leave it 24 hrs to ensure that the block holds.
> 
> Funny thing, though, - it looks like a soft mossy green with beige highlights but the soak water had purple dye in it. Since I knit mostly in the evening, I guess I never truly saw the colourway.


I can't wait ti see it
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, he is so cute :thumbup: :thumbup: I love him to pieces and I bet you do to!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, stunningly beautiful photos.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, I love your knitted edge. As my DS would say Awesome!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, Belle, that is beautiful! Thanks for all your hard work. I tried to start your one pattern last night and had some trouble. Gonna see if I can find a size one circular needle.

Thanks for all the kind words on my photos.  I am having so much fun. 

Ronie, here are the rest of the birds.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya thanks for all the fermenting info and links. I want to give it try as I do like fermented veggies.

Belle, that knitted edge on the core looks wonderful, Loved reading through your thinking process. Beautiful finished piece.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--Great doily. Just trying to understand--- with the knitted edge you did why not just knit it onto the doily? Am I correct the edging was knit in the same direction as the doily rounds? If the edge was knitted perpendicular to the doily, then I understand why it needed to be attached.

Bev--love your birds, especially the cardinal. You really got that one. I love to see wood peckers. They seem to have disappeared over the past few years. Used to have these little downy ones as well as the Pilated ones. Once one of them flew into my house. That was a trip trying to safely get it out with cats around. They are spectacular birds. Isn't there a 3rd variety in the States. I seem to vaguely recall that.

Caryn--glad the ferment notes were useful


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

belle, I love that knitted edge you did. I certainly want to try that. Thank you so much for the pictures you have added. The visuals really help me see what goes into the process. 

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie,
love your bird pics. There is something about seeing birds in a wintry setting. I love it.

Sue


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Belle--Great doily. Just trying to understand--- with the knitted edge you did why not just knit it onto the doily?


Tanya -- edging was applied afterward and perpendicularly to the original piece. That is what I was trying to explain when I was talking about the frequency with witch I connected the edging rows to the center.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> belle, I love that knitted edge you did. I certainly want to try that. Thank you so much for the pictures you have added. The visuals really help me see what goes into the process.
> 
> Sue


Sue -- way back I think on Monday, when I showed the "pretty" and the "quickie" chart. This edging #61 from Barbara Abbey's book is the "quickie" graph that I worked from for the edging. I have used this many times, it is easy to work and has lots of give/stretch in it. One of my favorite applications was onto a square shawl made with red fingering weight cashmere/merino yarn. I use it as a throw in my living room. If you haven't seen Barbara's book, see if your local library has it. It is constantly my go to edging pattern book. She also has insertion lace and instructions on how to combine insertion and edgings into an even wider band.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone... Thanks for the pictures Bev they are great! I love Cardinals they were my school mascot when I was in H.S. and my husband must love them too because he buy's me things with them on them!  

Belle I will read all you wrote this afternoon.. I'm just checking in with everyone before getting ready for my day! 

Tanya that sounds a lot like how hubby makes his beer!! LOL is there a slight alcohol content to this fermented tea??


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Enjoying the bird photos Bev. I had a trip last summer to watch whooping cranes and my only available camera was my phone, lol. Here I sat in a blind with birders and their expensive long lenses and me with only an I-phone.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- edging was applied afterward and perpendicularly to the original piece. That is what I was trying to explain when I was talking about the frequency with witch I connected the edging rows to the center.


Got it. When I looked at the photos it seemed the rows of the edging were parallel to the core of the doily so I needed to ask.
I am familiar with the process you describe for attaching edgings. It is not unlike working an attached I-cord that tends to use a SSK for the attachment.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone... Thanks for the pictures Bev they are great! I love Cardinals they were my school mascot when I was in H.S. and my husband must love them too because he buy's me things with them on them!
> 
> Belle I will read all you wrote this afternoon.. I'm just checking in with everyone before getting ready for my day!
> 
> Tanya that sounds a lot like how hubby makes his beer!! LOL is there a slight alcohol content to this fermented tea??


Yes, about 1% alcohol at most. Beer, too, is a fermented product so not surprising you see similarities. Must say I am getting fascinated with the universal methods of preserving food and the use of micro-organisms to do it. Those foods always seem to be on top of the healthiest-to-eat lists. And we find them, historically, in cultures without electricity for refrigerators and freezers.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dishcloth rows this morning seem to be creating a center motif with a square bottom and something rising in the center? 'I' is the only letter that seems to fit this bottom profile. Of course it could be a little boat bottom?????


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for all of the fermenting and lace edging information, Tanya and Belle. There is a lot to ponder here. 

Bev, your bird photos are wonderful. 

Our girls are coming home again today to see their brother wrestle and bringing their roommate. It is going to be a fun and busy few days. 

Have a great day!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you for all of the fermenting and lace edging information, Tanya and Belle. There is a lot to ponder here.
> 
> Bev, your bird photos are wonderful.
> 
> ...


Have a great time Toni!!! I need to go bonk my son on the head and tell him he is wanted over for dinner... geez he gets into his own little world and forgets to stop by LOL.... not that he is busy or anything :roll: :roll:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Belle. I think I will look for that book. I'm going to go out today and see about getting some size 1 needles, as I would like to have a go at a mini
Sue


Belle1 said:


> Sue -- way back I think on Monday, when I showed the "pretty" and the "quickie" chart. This edging #61 from Barbara Abbey's book is the "quickie" graph that I worked from for the edging. I have used this many times, it is easy to work and has lots of give/stretch in it. One of my favorite applications was onto a square shawl made with red fingering weight cashmere/merino yarn. I use it as a throw in my living room. If you haven't seen Barbara's book, see if your local library has it. It is constantly my go to edging pattern book. She also has insertion lace and instructions on how to combine insertion and edgings into an even wider band.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...here are the rest of the birds.


Lovely! I can hardly tell a crow from gull. (Well, I *can* manage that.)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle, that looks lovely as your avatar.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Dishcloth rows this morning...


I am leaning towards "IT".


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am leaning towards "IT".


Well maybe if the 'T' is very offset to the right. If you are right, then maybe the Phrase 'Let It Go' could be the answer.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Belle, that looks lovely as your avatar.


Yes, it is a beautiful doily. Is that the one we are going to be making? I don't recall setting a date to do it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Enjoying the bird photos Bev. I had a trip last summer to watch whooping cranes and my only available camera was my phone, lol. Here I sat in a blind with birders and their expensive long lenses and me with only an I-phone.


The Blue Herons are the big ones we see around here in NYS. Have seen some huge ones. The one that has been in residence on the little pond on my road is smallish--maybe 18" tall when standing.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yes, it is a beautiful doily. Is that the one we are going to be making? I don't recall setting a date to do it.


This was my response to the KAL idea. Guess you missed it....

Thoughts on a KAL

A number of you have suggested we do a KAL using one of the Pennings Miniatures. I think by now you can see that each day, I've been writing up my thoughts and methods. Tomorrow the topic will be the finishing the center cast on, followed by cast offs, blocking and a discussion of the underlying math -- what makes a circle a circle. So here is my suggestion --

Using the chart that I've been using as an example, let's knit it and as a challenge for you, when you are done and have blocked it, compare it to the thumbnails in the original posting and see if you can find its number. My attempt at the daily missives was to provide you a description of my methodology; so I'm hopeful that all questions will have been answered.

Once I finish up the narrative series, I'll end with another chart. So that, those of you have the desire can try a second. The most frequently requested miniature was #26 -- so that's the one I'll provide.

Does this work for everyone?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here are some lovely patterns by another designer who is making her patterns available for free in reaction to the EU VAT change:
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/gisela-beyer


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> This was my response to the KAL idea. Guess you missed it....
> 
> Thoughts on a KAL
> 
> ...


I saw that post, Belle, but not the chart? When did you send that? I had looked for it. Then thought I may be mistaken.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here are some lovely patterns by another designer who is making her patterns available for free in reaction to the EU VAT change:
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/gisela-beyer


definitely very nice.

I think people will have to be creative in how they sell. I did see a note on this on Ravelry that said they thought the EU never considered the small sellers as on Ravelry with their ruling. Further, that they thought the EU would not spend their time going after people selling such small amounts of material. Some are just ignoring the ruling.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I saw that post, Belle, but not the chart? When did you send that? I had looked for it. Then thought I may be mistaken.


I have 2 more days of narrative prepared then I will have exhausted this topic so 3 days from now (Sunday), I'll be posting Chart #26, but the first chart that others are starting on was posted on last Monday.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Jane. She has some nice designs. I am definitely going to download some.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here are some lovely patterns by another designer who is making her patterns available for free in reaction to the EU VAT change:
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/gisela-beyer


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am afraid that I,haven't been able to work on the one mini already offered. I went to try and buy some small needles, but just can't find any locally, so will go back to my old standby eKnittingneedles. hopefully I will have them early next week. They are pretty good about shipping quickly. I usually order several pairs so I can take advantage of free shipping.

http://www.eknittingneedles.com

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Have a great time Toni!!! I need to go bonk my son on the head and tell him he is wanted over for dinner... geez he gets into his own little world and forgets to stop by LOL.... not that he is busy or anything :roll: :roll:


Thank you, Ronie. I am sure we will. Go give that son of your a bonk for me. 

Thanks for the head's up on the patterns on ravelry, Jane. She does have some very nice ones. :thumbup:

Back to cleaning. :?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here are some lovely patterns by another designer who is making her patterns available for free in reaction to the EU VAT change:
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/gisela-beyer


Oooooo, she has some lovely designs. Thanks, Jane.

THanks all for the lovely comments on my birds.  The pics aren't as clear as I like, but I was shooting through glass.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, thank you for all the lovely bird pics. I thought that they were Ronie's. I love to see pics of birds in winter.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

No problem, Sue.  It's easy to get things mixed up when everyone is talking.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here are some lovely patterns by another designer who is making her patterns available for free in reaction to the EU VAT change:
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/gisela-beyer


Lovely designs. Thank you for posting.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I am afraid that I,haven't been able to work on the one mini already offered. I went to try and buy some small needles, but just can't find any locally, so will go back to my old standby eKnittingneedles. hopefully I will have them early next week. They are pretty good about shipping quickly. I usually order several pairs so I can take advantage of free shipping.
> 
> http://www.eknittingneedles.com
> 
> Sue


Thanks for the info. on this site, Sue. Do they ever have good prices on their needles!!! (I needed size 1 dpns also.) Thanks!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Whenever I buy, I never just buy the one pair. I always order enough to get the free shipping. I have probably been ordering from them for ten yeArs or so. I do all my socks with their needles. I figure the bamboo might help with casting on and hopefully not letting the stitches slip off for that mini. Of course after rushing to order them, I realize I will be away at my daughter's babysitting from Monday through Friday. Usually they ship fairly quickly.

Sue



TLL said:


> Thanks for the info. on this site, Sue. Do they ever have good prices on their needles!!! (I needed size 1 dpns also.) Thanks!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Whenever I buy, I never just buy the one pair. I always order enough to get the free shipping. I have probably been ordering from them for ten yeArs or so. I do all my socks with their needles. I figure the bamboo might help with casting on and hopefully not letting the stitches slip off for that mini. Of course after rushing to order them, I realize I will be away at my daughter's babysitting from Monday through Friday. Usually they ship fairly quickly.
> 
> Sue


I just got my DPN's for Christmas. I ordered them before Thanksgiving but was feeling guilty for spending money on me at the holidays. So I wrapped them up and put them under the tree... I just got done with my #1's they are tiny so I was gentle  but I love them. I also have a set of 30" fixed circulars from them and I use them often too.. I have sharpened some of the larger size tips to be good with lace. I figure with that price I can afford to alter them to my needs


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I got a notice in my Emails that they were closing the Lace workshops that DFL had in there.. they were already closed so I am not sure what is changing but it said to contact her(DFL) if they have any questions. I PM'd Prismaticr and told her it would be better to direct the questions here since a lot of us did the workshops and that DFL isn't very active in the forum any more.. I hope this is ok with everyone  I think it is just the 'basic lace' 'Winters Mirage' and 'Springs Dance' all the others were done separate from the workshops


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> This was my response to the KAL idea. Guess you missed it....
> 
> Thoughts on a KAL
> 
> ...


Works for me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I got a notice in my Emails that they were closing the Lace workshops that DFL had in there.. they were already closed so I am not sure what is changing but it said to contact her(DFL) if they have any questions. I PM'd Prismaticr and told her it would be better to direct the questions here since a lot of us did the workshops and that DFL isn't very active in the forum any more.. I hope this is ok with everyone  I think it is just the 'basic lace' 'Winters Mirage' and 'Springs Dance' all the others were done separate from the workshops


I think it was just Prismaticr doing some housekeeping- I got emails about every workshop I have posted in- it just reiterates Designer's last post in effect. But I would hope someone here would be able to help out! We have a lot of very fine workers of lace.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> the edgings of all those miniatures quote]
> 
> Thanks, Belle, for this information. It's all very helpful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here are some lovely patterns by another designer who is making her patterns available for free in reaction to the EU VAT change:
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/gisela-beyer


Thanks, Jane. She has some lovely patterns available. I saved many of them to my library!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I got a notice in my Emails that they were closing the Lace workshops that DFL had in there.. they were already closed so I am not sure what is changing but it said to contact her(DFL) if they have any questions. I PM'd Prismaticr and told her it would be better to direct the questions here since a lot of us did the workshops and that DFL isn't very active in the forum any more.. I hope this is ok with everyone  I think it is just the 'basic lace' 'Winters Mirage' and 'Springs Dance' all the others were done separate from the workshops


I saw all those old workshops on the Watched Topics page and was wondering why they were now showing up. I hope this doesn't mean all the information on them is being deleted from KP. The Conversation on Color we had a few months back was there, too. There is something I don't understand.

Add: Took a look at the closed workshops and saw the Winter Mirage. Checked the date and saw it was 2 yrs ago. Can't believe that much time has passed here. Such a busy community.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

They are not being deleted she was just posting for those who are still interested that the work shop is closed and for more information to contact the person who ran the workshop... No worries 


I got all ready for my big walk today and it is storming out there.. I have hopes that it will calm down in a hour but I am not sure  I have no desire to be blown over or soaking wet LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> They are not being deleted she was just posting for those who are still interested that the work shop is closed and for more information to contact the person who ran the workshop... No worries
> 
> I got all ready for my big walk today and it is storming out there.. I have hopes that it will calm down in a hour but I am not sure  I have no desire to be blown over or soaking wet LOL


Thanx. Good to check on these things.

Sorry for the wet weather. But it is usually short rains out there as I recall. We are having a heat wave---31* this afternoon when the sun shone. That was really nice to see.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well our walk was canceled the wind and rain turned into a downpour! We are looking at rain all weekend . Of course there could be some breaks in the weather.. I will just have to put a CD in and get a better workout there


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Belle, that is beautiful! Thanks for all your hard work. I tried to start your one pattern last night and had some trouble. Gonna see if I can find a size one circular needle.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words on my photos.  I am having so much fun.
> 
> Ronie, here are the rest of the birds.


I love seeing the pileated woodpecker. I haven't seen any by me since early last spring. I do see them fly across, way above of course, the highway on my way home from work every once in awhile. I also saw a bald eagle about a week ago - that always gets me excited. Your top picture also has a junco and possibly a tree sparrow and white throated sparrow.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I am afraid that I,haven't been able to work on the one mini already offered. I went to try and buy some small needles, but just can't find any locally, so will go back to my old standby eKnittingneedles. hopefully I will have them early next week. They are pretty good about shipping quickly. I usually order several pairs so I can take advantage of free shipping.
> 
> http://www.eknittingneedles.com
> 
> Sue


I have a full set of 40" Stitchberry circulars that I got from Amazon.com for maybe $19.99. I didn't look into the site closely yet. Both iPad and iPhone are running really slow. Think I need to clear everything out.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I saw that post, Belle, but not the chart? When did you send that? I had looked for it. Then thought I may be mistaken.


The chart is on page 7. 
I started last night and worked about 6 rounds and dropped a stitch. You just can't pick up a dropped stitch with this small stuff. Had to frog and will start again on the weekend.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, thanks for all that info on fermenting and the kombucha tea. I will be looking into that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--thanks for the pattern page. I was going bonkers trying to reread and find it.

There really is something special about those Pilated woodpeckers --beside the cartoon. I do miss them

And a bald headed eagle. That is exceptionally special. Never saw one of them. We have these turkey vultures that look like something out of the original Wizard of Oz-- remember those large black birds under the control of the Wicked Witch of the West. You can see them sitting on the bare tree branches in winter looking ominous.

Enjoy doing kombucha. I just jarred a new batch that is very light, a bit fizzy and so refreshing. One day I will get it together to try adding some ginger in the second ferment stage. I think I would like that.

Ronie--hope you have better walking weather tomorrow.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Re washcloth. The something right of what I thought was an I is not a ball and it looks like a balloon is developing on the left. Wouldn't be surprised if this has a football theme and the I becomes a goal post.

We are about half way. What I thought was a period on the right after GO might be a football. It isn't round (in my version).


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Now for the final step in making a mini -- the blocking.

I know that all of us have blocked lace work before. But on the off chance that you havent blocked a circular piece, I wanted to share the method that I use. I dont have the benefit of a doily stretcher which were used by our mothers and grandmothers. Basically they have a myriad of lines, circles, measurements etc on a board so it is easy to see final dimension. Ive read about techniques of drawing a circle on paper and working on it, but that, for me, that is too much trouble because I dont know what the final size will be until it is already stretched. So heres what I do, regardless of piece size or fiber content. Im going to limit my comments to the minis  but expand the scope for a larger piece.

Step 1: Moisten the piece. If I want the piece starched I used boiled cornstarch, but for these little minis, I just dumped them in water and squeezed out the excess.

Step 2: Flatten out the piece and analyze the shape: how many points? is edging smooth or irregular? is the interior shape a better starting point for stretching? What you are really looking for is how to divide the exterior of the circle into measurable equal points (key pin points) that you can work from  quarters, eights, sixths, etc. 

Step 3: Lay out the piece on whatever you are blocking to and place a flexible tape measure on top. Pin the tape measure to the EXACT center point. I find that putting in 3 pins at the center point so that they are shaped like a tripod stablizes the tape measure well.

Step 4: By eye, stretch out the key pin points, placing a pin at each. Now: Step A  measure from center to key pin point and make sure all are equal. Step B  using a flat ruler measure from one pin point to the next and move the pins as necessary so that all points are equally spaced apart. You do Step 4 regardless if you are working on the exterior or interior of the piece. 

Step 5: Now begin working around the exterior of the piece stretching it out and pining the intermediate points. I usually use the divide by half approach  pin a point half way between 2 key pin points and continue around the piece. So if you started with 4 key pin points, you would have 8 points now pinned. And then repeat, for a total of 16, etc. until all points are pinned. Now, once again measure each pin to make sure that they are all still equi-distant from the center (use tape measure). If I want a perfect block, I would even measure the distance between each of the pins. For the minis I didnt bother with a final pin-to-pin measure, but if I were doing a round shawl or tablecloth, I would.

Step 6: If you started with interior key pin points, pull those pins leaving only the pins on the exterior edge. Now lift the center of the piece by pinching with your finger tips  it should be very taught. If not, move the exterior pins outward and stretch it more. If the piece is too tight and the blocking mat is curling up, then move each of the exterior pins inward until the blocking mat once again lays flat. You might need to recheck your measurements. Now let the piece dry thoroughly. And then enjoy it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Now for the final step in making a mini -- the blocking....


Oh, Belle, you are spoiling us. I haven't had a chance to start my mini - hoping to get at it on Saturday. I have to collate all of your notes & pics in a single document first. I am looking forward to starting this.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, that is an excellent blocking class. I have the right needles now so I am going to have a go at it today. I have enjoyed your lessons :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Unfortunately once a tea has ANY sweetener (sugar, honey, or other) past 8-12 hours it has an off-putting taste to it that makes me throw it down the sink. Not the cup, just the liquid. I don't think I could successfully distill anything into a liquor unless it was completely sealed off where I couldn't smell it in the aging.

My second sock has been completed to the two loops transferred and the top-of-foot stitched --> three more rows to the "design side" and then a tic in pencil for my 11 repeats. I think I need 2.75 inches between toe and heel...so ------> onto the first sock's heel and then a measurement/calculation.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dishcloth--ballon on left side seems to be forming. Center ?? Can't come up with a sport saying. You sport fans will do better at that.

KX--Kombucha is not a sweet drink. The sugar used for fermenting is consumed by the micro-organisms. Why not buy a bottle and try it to see what it tastes like. In my region health food stores often have a keg of kombucha that can be bought by weight so you can get a 1 or 2 oz sample. It is not like regular tea and can feel immediately refreshing and healing.

As for smelling it? I leave mine on the kitchen counter at the food prep area and it never smells. But you can put the jars in a place that is not under your nose all the time--like on top of a cabinet or in a room that is for storage.

Good for you getting so much work on your socks completed.

Doily--having just found the pattern, I am a bit behind everyone but plan of trying it today. I am sure I can find some cotton and needles to use.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

hmm, football dishcloth - I like that.

I fermented only once, at least purposefully, left a few things in the fridge too long a few times, lol. We had to make grain alcohol in organic chemistry lab. It was an exercise in distillation. And to see how pure you could get your product (95% or better). We also made aspirin and banana oil. Lots of different stuff to make. I really enjoyed that class.

Congrats on the sock KX  Looking forward to seeing the final project.

More great info Belle. I agree with Jane, you are spoiling us.

I was trying to get a few rows done on the MKAL Bonnie's Wish as I am only on chart 3 of 5 but kept messing up and tinking each repeat as I did them. Sigh. Some days I should not pick up my needles. But the dishcloth is coming along just fine. I did miss a slipped first stitch (my preference, not the pattern instructions) way back on row 8 or so but I am not ripping it out. It is for scrubbing dirty dishes after all. 

Happy knitting,

Melanie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KX, I too am looking forward to seeing your finished project.

Belle, I now have some 0 circular needles. I am going to try your doily this weekend. 

We are having the new to be inlaws over for supper tomorrow night. Want to touch base with them on the wedding and get to know them better. These will be the first inlaws we have in town, it will be nice to have a good relationship there. So prayers and good thoughts appreciated. DH is quite straight forward and abrupt. Some people just can't take him. He has a good heart though. Anyway, hoping all goes well.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks, Belle, for another chapter in your KAL. I have not had a chance to start yet, but I will.

Best wishes for a fine dinner, Bev, and the blossoming of an expanding family

I just have to comment again on the awe inspiring talents of the members of this group! I am so happy to be a part of this learning experience.

Oh, by the way, I don't know what your experience is, but two of the reasons that my stash has grown is: 1. I love yarn, the colors and the "feel" of it; 2. even though I have yarn to use, a project comes along like the dishcloth (which should be knit in a solid color}, and all I have in my stash is a multi color!!! Being I did not get a chance to buy a solid yarn, just this week I went ahead and started it with a multi. LOL


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

My Arum in Posh - Natasha heavy lace - silk & camel. 
This was a fantastic knitting experience.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Jane, it is gorgeous. What a beautiful shawl. 

Thanks, Jan, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My Arum in Posh - Natasha heavy lace - silk & camel.
> This was a fantastic knitting experience.


Very fine work, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Jane, it is gorgeous. What a beautiful shawl. ...


Thank you. I love it, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very fine work, Jane!


Thank you, Shirley


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> My Arum in Posh - Natasha heavy lace - silk & camel.
> This was a fantastic knitting experience.


Gorgeous piece. Wonderful.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Gorgeous piece. Wonderful.


Thank you, Belle


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful Jane.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Shirley


Just whispering in your ear Jane- Shirley is Designer1234, I am Julie! No offence taken!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, Belle, you are spoiling us. I haven't had a chance to start my mini - hoping to get at it on Saturday. I have to collate all of your notes & pics in a single document first. I am looking forward to starting this.


I agree!!! And what a great idea.. I am going to do that too 

Belle your doing an amazing job with this!! I love the blocking information... it answers so many questions!   I, like most of us, has been self taught. There are guidelines on the internet and in books but your description is very detailed and amazing.. 

Chris my computer was running slow at times too.. mostly only on KP I think we have grown so much that it is hard at times.. I have a silly habit of seeing how many are on here at a time and it use to be in the 300's and now it is very close to 500. That is a lot of people all reading this at the same time... and it slows us down. Plus the fact that there are mean malicious people who sole purpose in here is to infect our computers.. I think those programs slows KP down too..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Beautiful Jane.


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just whispering in your ear Jane- Shirley is Designer1234, I am Julie! No offence taken!


Oh, shoot - sorry - I knew that but my mind slips sometimes.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Belle your doing an amazing job with this!! I love the blocking information... it answers so many questions!   I, like most of us, has been self taught. There are guidelines on the internet and in books but your description is very detailed and amazing..


Belle, Ronie said it exactly. Thank you for all your time and detail.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Just had to share.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh, Jane, that is just fabulous! You do turn out beautiful work also That is just awesome. I think we need to create a new dictionary with new adjectives to describe the workmanship, beauty and overall aesthetics of the work shown here.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> My Arum in Posh - Natasha heavy lace - silk & camel.
> This was a fantastic knitting experience.


Wow!
That is gorgeous.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Oh, Jane, that is just fabulous! You do turn out beautiful work also That is just awesome. I think we need to create a new dictionary with new adjectives to describe the workmanship, beauty and overall aesthetics of the work shown here.


Wow - thank you so much. She has really lovely designs - this is the first that I have knit but certainly not the last.
I think that I lucked into picking the perfect yarn & beads to show case this beautiful design.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

brain56 said:


> Wow!
> That is gorgeous.


Thank you


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok I just put all of Belle's "Good Morning" posts into a word document.. gosh I don't do that enough and it took longer to put a title 'after the fact' than it did to do the copy and paste!!! LOL 

Jane that is so beautiful... between yours and Sue's latest shawls we can't help but be inspired!! I am looking forward to seeing some Shipwrecks pretty soon too  (hint hint) I know several of you were getting to the bead portion.. 

Very cute T-shirt Bev..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane that is so beautiful...


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Just had to share.


Cute


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--Breathtaking work. Too impressive for words.
That yarn sounds utterly delectable.

Ronie--good idea to collect all Belle's posts before beginning

Sue--saw your Wintersweet (edit) in KP Pics--another of your super duper wonders. It sure drew many kudos.

Bev--hope your in-law get together goes well. just remember it is about supporting the kids.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, so very beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> KX, I too am looking forward to seeing your finished project.
> 
> Belle, I now have some 0 circular needles. I am going to try your doily this weekend.
> 
> We are having the new to be inlaws over for supper tomorrow night. Want to touch base with them on the wedding and get to know them better. These will be the first inlaws we have in town, it will be nice to have a good relationship there. So prayers and good thoughts appreciated. DH is quite straight forward and abrupt. Some people just can't take him. He has a good heart though. Anyway, hoping all goes well.


Have fun with your supper... it will be nice to get to know them.. kind of scary too.. I hope you all hit it off wonderfully.. that will really help with the new couple.. We know my son's GF's parents.. we knew them before the kids got together. We get along fine.. My hubby can be a little abrupt too.. made me very nervous at the family reunion.. but they all were very cute.. saying 'Welcome to the family' even though we have been married 24 years..LOL He was on his best behavior.. Your husband will be just fine..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, shoot - sorry - I knew that but my mind slips sometimes.


As I said, no offence taken!!!!! Neither Shirley nor I have been posting much lately. And I won't be for a while- I have my moving date at last. I am due to move in to the new house on 9th February- so life will be determined by that for the next month or so!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jane, the word "royal" came to mind when I saw your shawl. It is just stunning. Absolutely amazing!!!

Jan is right. We need to find some more adjectives to describe these gorgeous pieces of work. I know I run out of words.

Belle, we truly are being spoiled by your wonderful teaching technique. I have copied and pasted into a document each morning also. Thank you so much!!!

Happy Knitting!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--Breathtaking work. Too impressive for words....


Thank you 


> That yarn sounds utterly delectable....


Yes - quite. I have to get more - that & Robynn Lace but I haven't seen it in a colourway that appeals to me since I discovered how lovely it is. I keep checking, though - none of either this week but next week will have both. Hopefully in a colourway that I will like.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, so very beautiful :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I am due to move in to the new house on 9th February...


Having the date set makes things a bit easier. You know what you are working toward. Good luck with the move.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Jane, the word "royal" came to mind when I saw your shawl. It is just stunning. Absolutely amazing!!!...


Thank you so much


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Having the date set makes things a bit easier. You know what you are working toward. Good luck with the move.


Thanks, Jane! Time to get on with my day!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pretty little pattern - free until February 14th:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sacre-coeur


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Pretty little pattern - free until February 14th:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sacre-coeur


I've got it now...and it is the ONLY one free. All Y'all have got me spoiled for aran-lace shawl patterns. So many free...now to get some thread/yarn to keep up with the patterns.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie that is great news. I hope you will like your new place.. You mentioned "in the next few months" does this mean that you might have move again?? I hope what ever comes to you will be better than what you did have


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My Arum in Posh - Natasha heavy lace - silk & camel.
> This was a fantastic knitting experience.


That is just so beautiful. I wish I could touch it.  :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> That is just so beautiful.


Thank you 


> I wish I could touch it.  :thumbup:


It is lovely to touch, as well.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As I said, no offence taken!!!!! Neither Shirley nor I have been posting much lately. And I won't be for a while- I have my moving date at last. I am due to move in to the new house on 9th February- so life will be determined by that for the next month or so!


Congratulations Julie! Hope it is a place that will be excellent And comfortable for you.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, that is absolutely gorgeous. You did a fantastic job. Isn't it a beautiful design?

Sue


jscaplen said:


> My Arum in Posh - Natasha heavy lace - silk & camel.
> This was a fantastic knitting experience.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, that is absolutely gorgeous. You did a fantastic job.


Thank you, Sue 


> Isn't it a beautiful design?


Definitely!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations, Julie!!! May your transition be smooth. :thumbup:

Thank you for the new pattern, Jane. You sure find some fun ones!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Trying to catch up on today's posts. My daughter called me up this morning as she wasn't well and wanted me to come up and watch her two little ones (posted their pics earlier this week). So, no Jazzercise this morning, but running after little ones instead. They are taking naps now, so I am taking chance to relax and catch up here.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Belle, thanks for the blocking instructions. Will print them up when I get home. You have really hard and given us so much useful information this week.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Pretty little pattern - free until February 14th:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sacre-coeur


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie that is great news. I hope you will like your new place.. You mentioned "in the next few months" does this mean that you might have move again?? I hope what ever comes to you will be better than what you did have


Just that I will be busy unpacking after I move in! I certainly hope I don't have to move again, not for many years. I too, hope things will work out much better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Congratulations Julie! Hope it is a place that will be excellent And comfortable for you.


I still have to see inside- but the important thing is that I am allowed a dog- so Ringo is safe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Congratulations, Julie!!! May your transition be smooth. :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you for the new pattern, Jane. You sure find some fun ones!!!


Thanks, Toni!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I still have to see inside- but the important thing is that I am allowed a dog- so Ringo is safe.


Yippee!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yippee!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck with your preparations for and the actual move next month. Hope all goes smoothly.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> As I said, no offence taken!!!!! Neither Shirley nor I have been posting much lately. And I won't be for a while- I have my moving date at last. I am due to move in to the new house on 9th February- so life will be determined by that for the next month or so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Good luck with your preparations for and the actual move next month. Hope all goes smoothly.
> 
> Sue


As indeed do I!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I still have to see inside- but the important thing is that I am allowed a dog- so Ringo is safe.


Sounds like our prayers have been answered. Our group (Celebrate Recovery) celebrates answered prayers giving thanks to God. Our lesson the past 2 weeks has been on gratefulness. It is so easy to ask and so easy to forget to thank Him.

So glad you have found a place that allows dogs and hope the neighbors are nice. Ringo has a place to play and you have an oasis of peace and beauty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Sounds like our prayers have been answered. Our group (Celebrate Recovery) celebrates answered prayers giving thanks to God. Our lesson the past 2 weeks has been on gratefulness. It is so easy to ask and so easy to forget to thank Him.
> 
> So glad you have found a place that allows dogs and hope the neighbors are nice. Ringo has a place to play and you have an oasis of peace and beauty.


It is so important to remember to say thank you! Even for the trivial things, like finding something you had lost!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Julie, so glad to hear you have a date and a house. Is is as good as you had hoped? Sending prayers for peace and organizational skills as you get down to the wire.  Happy that Ringo is safe.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Sounds like our prayers have been answered. Our group (Celebrate Recovery) celebrates answered prayers giving thanks to God. Our lesson the past 2 weeks has been on gratefulness. It is so easy to ask and so easy to forget to thank Him.
> 
> So glad you have found a place that allows dogs and hope the neighbors are nice. Ringo has a place to play and you have an oasis of peace and beauty.


Amen!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, Belle, you are spoiling us. I haven't had a chance to start my mini - hoping to get at it on Saturday. I have to collate all of your notes & pics in a single document first. I am looking forward to starting this.


That's exactly the same with me. I'm certainly enjoying the learning process with this!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My Arum in Posh - Natasha heavy lace - silk & camel.
> This was a fantastic knitting experience.


Jane, it is absolutely stunning! You do such wonderful work!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As I said, no offence taken!!!!! Neither Shirley nor I have been posting much lately. And I won't be for a while- I have my moving date at last. I am due to move in to the new house on 9th February- so life will be determined by that for the next month or so!


Congratulations, Julie! That must be a huge relief for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Pretty little pattern - free until February 14th:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sacre-coeur


Thanks, Jane. It is a pretty little pattern. I've stored it in my library!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Jane, it is absolutely stunning! You do such wonderful work!


Thank you 
It was hard to go wrong with such a great pattern.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I finally got all the needles to stay put! I did lose 1 bamboo needle and have to use a metal one since it is the only other # 1 I have. Now I am just following the pattern - finished row 10.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> I finally got all the needles to stay put! I did lose 1 bamboo needle and have to use a metal one since it is the only other # 1 I have. Now I am just following the pattern - finished row 10.


Wonderful, Caryn!! Looking good. Figured out which # it is yet?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie, so glad to hear you have a date and a house. Is is as good as you had hoped? Sending prayers for peace and organizational skills as you get down to the wire.  Happy that Ringo is safe.


Thanks , Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Congratulations, Julie! That must be a huge relief for you.


It is indeed a relief!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> I finally got all the needles to stay put! I did lose 1 bamboo needle and have to use a metal one since it is the only other # 1 I have. Now I am just following the pattern - finished row 10.


Looks great so far! I still have to get started!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Wonderful, Caryn!! Looking good. Figured out which # it is yet?


Am finally beginning the doily but having a major problem--not sure what I am looking at in the chart. So some help please

First row is knit, okay.

Second row is knit 1, YO 5x?

Third row is Ktbl, YO, K5??
What happens to the YO's??
Are you knitting into each of the YO's??
That is awkward.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Am finally beginning the doily but having a major problem--not sure what I am looking at in the chart. So some help please
> 
> First row is knit, okay.
> 
> ...


 Don't forget all even rows are knit. Then in the legend it says to k,p,k,p etc the Yo 5x on the even side. It took me 3 times of frogging to finally see that!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Wonderful, Caryn!! Looking good. Figured out which # it is yet?


Just a guess- maybe # 2?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Am finally beginning the doily but having a major problem--not sure what I am looking at in the chart. So some help please
> 
> First row is knit, okay.
> 
> ...


Second pattern row is K1 and then wrap yarn around need 5 times.

On Third round, you Knit the 1st stitch in the back and then place a KPKPK in the 5 wrapped loops ending up with 6 stitches per row.

So you are forming a big loop with 5 stitches coming out of it. Hope that helps.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> I finally got all the needles to stay put! I did lose 1 bamboo needle and have to use a metal one since it is the only other # 1 I have. Now I am just following the pattern - finished row 10.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, that is a lot of wraps. I'm not knitting it, but just my looking at the minis I would guess #2, because of the big holes near the centre.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Second pattern row is K1 and then wrap yarn around need 5 times.
> 
> On Third round, you Knit the 1st stitch in the back and then place a KPKPK in the 5 wrapped loops ending up with 6 stitches per row.
> 
> So you are forming a big loop with 5 stitches coming out of it. Hope that helps.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Second pattern row is K1 and then wrap yarn around need 5 times.
> 
> On Third round, you Knit the 1st stitch in the back and then place a KPKPK in the 5 wrapped loops ending up with 6 stitches per row.
> 
> So you are forming a big loop with 5 stitches coming out of it. Hope that helps.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone.. It sounds like the doily's are a huge hit!! I am so glad I have this weeks post in word document now.. I want to play around with these mini's some more  great instructions Belle!!! and didn't you say something way back in November about having a birthday around the time you do your Lace Party??? if so HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! so sorry that its late!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Hi everyone.. It sounds like the doily's are a huge hit!! I am so glad I have this weeks post in word document now.. I want to play around with these mini's some more  great instructions Belle!!! and didn't you say something way back in November about having a birthday around the time you do your Lace Party??? if so HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! so sorry that its late!


Goodness Ronnie, your memory is strong. I have trouble remembering what I just did. But my birthday is coming up, not here yet. Thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

*Last of the musings on the minis........*

It is a good thing that my hair was already white, because if it werent, it would be by now!!!! Ive spent the last several hours trying to answer the question, how do you design something for knitting in the round so that it lays flat?

Simple question and youd think that it would be easy to answer. Wrong..

Heres what I found out. First of all there are no definitive answers because of the vagaries (or should I say joys) of knitting. First of all a knit stitch isnt square so all the geometric formulas for calculating circumference, radius and what not are close  but as they use to say no cigar, because those formulas assume a square unit of measure like inch for inch, mile for mile etc. We all know that rows are the not the same as stitches  I think the ratio is usually figured at 5 to 7, e.g., 5 stitches by 7 rows equals 1 unit.

Okay, thats problem number 1. Now problem #2 is how in heavens name do you treat a stitch which is essentially a hole? Of course, the answer is unknown, because we know that when blocked it may stretch out larger than a regular knit stitch. And then, there is problem #3, how do you figure in blocking? Yikes!!!

So I had to ask myself, why do I care? And if I only want to work from pre-established patterns, I dont have to care  just follow the instructions. But given my personality, that isnt good enough; so off to the authorities.

If we look at Elizabeth Zimmerman, my Goddess of thinking out of the box, she describes in the _Knitters Almanac_, her construction of a circular shawl which is basically all knit with only the increases being done with YOs. To paraphrase EZ, each time you double the number of rows, you need to double the number of stitches. And in fact, if you compare this with the standard geometric formula for determining circumference, it works (Circumference = 2 times the radius (rows) times π (pi or 3.14)).

After playing with a calculator and testing, I found that it looks about right mathematically. Dont want to bore you with the numbers, but it turns out that when analyzing the formula for her shawl and comparing it to geometric forumlas, it is 95% mathematically accurate. However, when I tried to apply the same formula and calculator to the miniatures I just finished, I got different results. This time I got a pretty consistent result, but in the 65% range. Now, knowing that it is a good idea to use someone elses work, I pulled out Marianne Kinzels books, and ran the numbers on a couple of her round pieces and her numbers ran in the 110% range.

What in heavens name does all that mean? I think it means that one could use the geometric formula substituting rows for radius and stitches for circumference, for predictive purposes. But one would need to sample the pattern at many different spots and look for a consistency of ratios. Wow!! My head hurts.

So, back to the drawing board and another look at the internet. If you go to:

http://www.laylock.org/blog/2012/09/free-circular-shawl-knitting-cheat-sheet/

You will find a reference sheet that has been prepared by Derya Davenport which gives simple rules for creating different shawl shapes working from the center out. It is an excellent sheet and I would recommend it be kept it on hand. But when referring to it, remember that her circular directions are for an 8-piece pie; be sure and make the appropriate changes for a different number of circle segments.

So, at the end of the day, when I give my hand to lace circular design, Im going to be checking my work (before I knit it) against the basic geometric formula and if there is an overall consistency, then it is time for the needles.

And with this, my fellow lace-knitters, I have completed thinking my way through what I did to graph the minis, to knit them, edge and block them. I've gained confidence in my ability to predict whether or not a circular design might work before spending the time to knit it. And I hope that you may have gained a tid bit here and there as you waded through these last seven days of my musings.

Thank you for the opportunity. The last mini graph will be posed on the 18th.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Belle, you have really done your research and I am so impressed by what you have given us. Thank you so much.

I have seen that cheat sheet before, but not looked really closely before. I know I would like sometime to design a shawl. I really need to get back into the Craftsy designing a shawl class that I started a couple of years ago. With a couple of years of knitting lace shawls and now reading through all your posts, hopefully I can get myself motivated to just do it.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry, was a double post.
Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Belle! What an incredible treasure you have given us. Thank you for sharing your time and amazing research. Bless you!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Belle! What an incredible treasure you have given us. Thank you for sharing your time and amazing research. Bless you!!!


I have to agree with you Toni. Thank you so much Belle. I am going to bookmark this so that I can study everything you have done here. Beautiful work 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> It's a lovely,lovely place.


Beautiful photos Bev💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here are a couple of pics hot off the blocking mats of my Wintersweet by BooKnits. I love how it turned out, but the last chart took a lot of time to knit. It was heavily beaded and also had a lot of 7 from 1 stitches, which really added to the stitch count, whatever that was. I didn't really want to know. The body contained a lot of stitches into the row below, but I don't know that that added a lot to it. Honestly, it almost looks like an untidy stockinette. I hope to get some better pics taken outside tomorrow, although that is doubtful as we have a winter storm advisory for the morning.
> 
> Not sure how to describe the colour. My D h says it is like the first sweater I knit him just after we got engaged nearly 46 years ago!
> Sue


Beautiful work Sue 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Belle, I would like to do a KAL on the minis. That sounds like fun.
> 
> Sue, another beauty!! You color way looks like a brown, bluish gray. Love it! The beads are great and add so much to the shawl.
> 
> Here's my Winding Mitt. Just have one done so far.


The Mitt is looking good 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Oh my goodness. Your work is just awesome. There cannot be anyone to match your productivity, except maybe Ros😊


I've slowed down, almost to a stop, but not quite 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I was just going through some pics on my iPad and came across these two that I would like to share. They were taken mid November before we vacuumed up the leaves. They are of my two youngest grandchildren, Alexandra who is nearly 4 1/2 and her brother, Jackson, who has just turned 18 months.
> 
> Sue


Gorgeous photos of beautiful children 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Ronie, I hope you don't mind that I have copied and pasted your response. It summarizes all of these lovely posts beautifully (don't have any grandchildren yet, but I totally agree - take LOTS of photos!!!) I am really tired after a quadrangular wrestling match this evening. Our son got his 2nd pin this evening!!! We are so proud and it was so good for him to finally get another win.


Congratulations to your son, Toni 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just posted this shawl on KP, although I knit it in November. I was going through my pics, which is how I came across those pics of my grandchildren.
> The yard definitely does not look like that today, as we had a snowfall overnight. This is the Lilyanna design by Dee O'Keefe that I test knit for her. I didn't get to keep it long as one of daughters wanted it as soon as she saw it, so it was very quickly adopted.
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful Sue💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--I want to personally thank you for your kind comments on pics of my work on KP. But an unintended impact was that you reawakened the threads and this gave me more opportunity to reach out to people here on KP. And by doing that search, it brought all my pics up in a way that reminded me of projects that I did and posted here. Your process out of personal interest/curiosity, is also getting me to focus on writing up other patterns. You didn't know what you started so innocently. 😍😍😍


Thank you Tanya, it's my absolute pleasure. I think I've said it before that I only joined in May last year and so I have missed out on so many beautiful knitting and crochet postings. I have to say thank you to Jane because I saw something that Jane posted and I thought how beautiful it was, I should check out her list. I commented on her beautiful work and Jane looked at my stuff and one thing led to another and then Jane asked me if I would like to make the Ashton shawl and here I am. Lots of lovely new friends. I love looking at everyone's work and I want to go through all of the LP lists first. I intend to look at everyone's work from the LP, it will be so much fun, I'm really enjoying it. 😍💞😍


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> The introductory part, or Basic Lace 1, will begin on March 2nd. I pretty much have that part sorted out, but need to get the details completed, and I need to finish the full-size version of the scarf and write out the pattern. This will be Basic Lace 2. I have charts, but now get to snazz them up with this new font from Belle.  I do have a narrow/sampler size version of the scarf done. It is all coming along.
> 
> One of my distractions has been this little guy. Here he is in full caterpillar uniform.


Oh he's beautiful, love his caterpillar uniform.😍


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Chris, you gave me quite a smile. Reread the above carefully. You talk about 'muttered squares.' Yes, I knew it was a bird that I knew once upon a time. Just hadn't gotten time to check him out. I also got pictures of a cardinal and a ladderback woodpecker AND a pilated woodpecker. We saw the pilated woodpecker on our walk. He was way up in a tree and the photo didn't show his colors very well.
> 
> Toni, I love your distraction.  Bet you do too.  Your lace classes will be great, I am sure.


Beautiful photos Bev 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone!! A couple of days ago when thinking about the edgings of all those miniatures, I decided to try an experiment  well, not really an experiment  I knew it would theoretically work. Yesterday I blocked the result. But I get ahead of myself, as usual
> 
> Looking back at Pennings Miniatures, she chose to crochet off the stitches from the knitting needles. This is a technique which is very useful and flexible. Basically, you start by slipping a number of stitches from the 1st knitting needle onto a crochet hook of the appropriate size, pull a loop through those stitches, make a single crochet and then chain X stitches, slip some more stitches from the knitting needle onto the crochet hook, single crochet, chain, etc. etc. The process is simple, but the effects can vary substantially.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Belle💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Belle, that is beautiful! Thanks for all your hard work. I tried to start your one pattern last night and had some trouble. Gonna see if I can find a size one circular needle.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words on my photos.  I am having so much fun.
> 
> Ronie, here are the rest of the birds.


Beautiful photos Bev, thanks for sharing 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Belle, that is an excellent blocking class. I have the right needles now so I am going to have a go at it today. I have enjoyed your lessons :thumbup:


Thank you Belle, I agree with Norma 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> My Arum in Posh - Natasha heavy lace - silk & camel.
> This was a fantastic knitting experience.


So beautiful Jane, I love it 💞 are you sure you don't need another sister?😍💞😍 seriously though I think you should keep this one for yourself 😍💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Just had to share.


Love it Bev 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Oh, Jane, that is just fabulous! You do turn out beautiful work also That is just awesome. I think we need to create a new dictionary with new adjectives to describe the workmanship, beauty and overall aesthetics of the work shown here.


I agree, we should think of our own very special word that means all of that!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> As I said, no offence taken!!!!! Neither Shirley nor I have been posting much lately. And I won't be for a while- I have my moving date at last. I am due to move in to the new house on 9th February- so life will be determined by that for the next month or so!


I'm so happy for you Julie 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I still have to see inside- but the important thing is that I am allowed a dog- so Ringo is safe.


That's great news Julie 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Belle! What an incredible treasure you have given us. Thank you for sharing your time and amazing research. Bless you!!!


Thank you Belle, I agree with Toni, you have done an amazing job 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks so much Ros! Hope things are settling down for you?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much Ros! Hope things are settling down for you?


You're welcome. I'm doing my best Julie, but I'm up and down. I did have a lovely day today, I went to the foreshore by the river and met up with my friend Charmaine and her friends. We sat under a gazebo enjoying a beautiful view. Most of her friends had their spinning wheels and a couple of ladies bought their knitting to do and it was so relaxing. I bought some pretty yarn and Charmaine is going to spin it into lace weight yarn for me. It was supposed to be 38 degrees Celsius today, but there was a beautiful breeze blowing and we were in the shade so it was just gorgeous 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

After our beautiful morning by the river, Charmaine decided to take me to the shops so we took the back way to avoid traffic on the freeway and Charmaine says " up that road is the Bead Warehouse". I never even knew it was there and it's so close to my home it's rediculous. They were closed but I know where it is now.&#128521;&#128525;&#128158; can't wait to check it out &#128158; I guess I will be heading for the slippery slope Jane.&#128521;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Here's a Kookaburra in our back garden &#128158;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--Love that photo of the Kookaburra. Realize I have never seen one before. It is wonderful looking little bird. Is it sitting in a thick shrub? or on some kind of ground cover that looks almost like a succulent? It has really struck me in a wonderful way.

The park you are in looks so restful and beautiful. Wish I was in that place with you. Winter has already taken its toll on me here.


Belle--Fabulous notes on working in circles. I have never taken the time to do the kind of figuring you did. Usually read other patterns with similar shapes and extrapolate stitch counts for increases from them. Usually it works for me, but sometimes not and then into the frog pond. Your method gives us a greater sense of control over our work. EZ was a really great teacher and role model for us but I am sure she had a process similar to yours. Can really appreciate the head numbing effect of doing all that figuring out. Thank you so much for doing it for us. You deserve a great head massage after that.

Actually let me share one with you that I was taught some time ago. It takes only a couple of minutes and you can do it yourself:

Begin with the ears. Pinch the ear lobes firmly and massage in a circular motion. Then, working firmly, continue with this circular motion moving up the outside edge of the ear all the way around the edge. Next begin on the face. Again working in circular motion with the finger tips, begin around the chin/cheeks, move up the face, all around the cheeks to the hair line, the nose, up between the eyes, to the outside of the eyes, up to the forehead and all across it. Cover the whole face from chin to hair line. Now for the head. Keep working up the head using all your fingers capture the center forehead and the temples simultaneously, work up to the crown and down the sides and back to the top moving to cover the whole head. Continue down the back of the head working from side to side and moving down the back of the head to the neck. I then like to grab the whole head for leverage as I do the base of the spine and the top of the head simultaneously. Then you are done. Try it. It feels great. Getting all the spots on the head stimulates lots of acupuncture points and the hypothalamus which is considered the 3rd eye. It will give you a great sense of relaxation in the head and open the head energy. Enjoy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Glad you had a good day, Ros- and they are lovely photos- the Kookaburra and especially Jackson. Lucky you having a bead shop close by!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Second pattern row is K1 and then wrap yarn around need 5 times.
> 
> On Third round, you Knit the 1st stitch in the back and then place a KPKPK in the 5 wrapped loops ending up with 6 stitches per row.
> 
> So you are forming a big loop with 5 stitches coming out of it. Hope that helps.


I did get it last nite but was having a hard time keeping the YO's on the needle and it was very hard for me to actually see the stitches. Will redo it this morning with a fresher head.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I got halfway through the first sock's heel...and decided sleep was needed BEFORE I fell asleep. Doing the heel or toe is NOT the time to sleep. Now on a simple knit-only section, maybe.

About the Kookaburra --> if you see blue feathers around the back or tail you are seeing a male. The female doesn't have the blue feathers back there. Offering meat is preferred...if you care to.

I was thinking of the Lyre which is the large equivalent of our mockingbird with fancier parrot ability for sounds too: http://www.bbc.com/travel/feature/20140416-an-australian-bird-that-mimics-the-sound-of-a-chainsaw

Though I haven't heard any parrot, macaw, or cockatoo that is as educated as the Lyre. And there are two species - superb lyrebird (Menura novaehollandiae), and Albert's lyrebird (Menura alberti). Both are Pheasant sized with the second species being shy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lyrebird

Photo of each:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Belle, you have really done your research and I am so impressed by what you have given us. Thank you so much.
> 
> I have seen that cheat sheet before, but not looked really closely before. I know I would like sometime to design a shawl. I really need to get back into the Craftsy designing a shawl class that I started a couple of years ago. With a couple of years of knitting lace shawls and now reading through all your posts, hopefully I can get myself motivated to just do it.
> 
> Sue


Sue -- there is absolutely no doubt in my mind that you could do it. Your knitting skills are certainly accomplished. Now it is time to start swatching and working with graph paper. Actually, I suspect you will find it fascinating. If you don't have or haven't seen Margaret Stove's _Creating Original Hand-knitted Lace_ I would recommend that you take a serious look at it. The whole focus on the book is how to manipulate lace stitches to create an image. Really good resource.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

ROs, gorgeous pictures. Love the kookaburra! So close and clear and crisp with the flower behind. It is nice to see the green, while everything is white here. The duck on the water with his reflection is great also. And of course, we love Jackson photos.  The day by the water with spinners/knitters sounds like a piece of heaven. I think you should do that as often as possible.  So glad you had time to stop by. Continuing to send prayers and hugs for you and your family.

Belle, another delightful lesson. I had the other chart she made, now I have bookmarked the circular one. You are so clear and consice with your instruction, it makes is easy for a fuddleheaded knitter like me to follow your thinking. Thanks.  I really think you have a few (at the very least) knitting books in you. Have you ever thought about writing?

KX, love the lyrebird. It almost has a fantasy feel to it. Tail feathers are gorgeous.

Tanya, I have printed out your head massage. It sounds wonderful-going to try it on DH and me.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Belle! What an incredible treasure you have given us. Thank you for sharing your time and amazing research. Bless you!!!


Thank you Toni and Ros for your kind comments. It has been my pleasure. It is nice to share some of my thoughts with other lace knitters.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... Actually let me share one with you that I was taught some time ago. It takes only a couple of minutes and you can do it yourself:
> 
> Begin with the ears. ...


Just got up after a restful nights sleep, Tanya, so I'm going to save this for later. Thank you for sharing. A nice treat!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Belle, ... Have you ever thought about writing?


Bev, what a nice thing to say. Actually, I've done some writing in conjunction with teaching various knitting classes. I keep thinking that I'll have some time in my life to devote to such things, but so far it hasn't happened. But I'm not done yet!!! I'm glad that you found some value in my musings.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> *Last of the musings on the minis........*
> ...I hope that you may have gained a tid bit here and there as you waded through these last seven days of my musings. ...


You have certainly provided us with a marvellous tutorial. Thank you so much.
I am about to start my Saturday project of collating all of your information & attempting that circular cast on. Looking forward to it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> So beautiful Jane, I love it ...


Thank you, Ros 


> I think you should keep this one for yourself 😍💞


I am considering it. This design is truly a work of art.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I went to the foreshore by the river ... Most of her friends had their spinning wheels and a couple of ladies bought their knitting ...


I am sure that was quite the sight to see. 
So nice that you have a creative group to gather with physically.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> You have certainly provided us with a marvellous tutorial. Thank you so much.
> I am about to start my Saturday project of collating all of your information & attempting that circular cast on. Looking forward to it.


Jane -- have a good time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...up that road is the Bead Warehouse...


Oh, lucky you!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Here's a Kookaburra in our back garden ...


What lovely photos, Ros.


> Sorry couldn't resist adding this one of Jackson


...giving us all a good reason to smile.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!

I just ordered Margaret Stove's book.  Thank you for that head's up. It is exactly the kind of information I have been looking for. :thumbup: I also need to finish the designing lace class on craftsy. Both will be excellent resources. :thumbup:

Ros, the collage of Jackson is wonderful! Your husband did a great job!!! What a refreshing way to spend a morning by the water. It sounds like you had a fabulous time.

Thanks again for all of the kind words for our son. The other night, they kept changing who was wrestling where, so by the time they called his name I didn't even have the camera out. He won by forfeit. Not as exciting as a pin, but it sure was quick!

Have a great day!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle, thank you for sharing all your musings. It has been so interesting to follow along. I am in awe of the thought processes that go into the designing of these beautiful pieces! 

Ros, so glad to hear you had such a lovely day. Nice that you found a bead store so nearbye. Thanks for sharing all those delightful photos. I had never seen a kookaburra either. I do remember singing song in elementary school that started " Kookaburra sits in the old gum tree, merry, merry king of the bush is he" 

Tanya that head massage is definitely on my list to try. Thanks!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--the head massage is even nicer when someone does it to you. Great way to share something with hubby.

KX--the superb lyre bird does have a pheasant look to it with its tail.

Love the bird photos. Have always loved birds even tho haven't taken up bird watching. 

Must admit that lace design has intimidated me. Those reference books. Belle, sound very interesting. Will have to look into them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD that sounds a lovely day out. I am so glad you went. Those are lovely photos.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I did get it last nite but was having a hard time keeping the YO's on the needle and it was very hard for me to actually see the stitches. Will redo it this morning with a fresher head.


Pretty much the same in Wales, I could it going and then it went wrong. I think some of the stitches came off :thumbdown: :thumbdown: I shall have another go today.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have finished the Craftsy class and made my own design. I have just started to get my head using the symbols files that you gave us and have that pattern charted NEATLY. I have found the week's lessons very useful. Belle. Thank you. I also have a birthday coming up so I have asked for the book for my birthday :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--Love that photo of the Kookaburra. Realize I have never seen one before. It is wonderful looking little bird. Is it sitting in a thick shrub? or on some kind of ground cover that looks almost like a succulent? It has really struck me in a wonderful way.


 Thank you Tanya, it is a succulent ground cover. My hubby took a few photos of that Kookaburra, it had just swooped on a lizard.


> The park you are in looks so restful and beautiful. Wish I was in that place with you. Winter has already taken its toll on me here.


 I wish you here too!! It is a beautiful peaceful place. Next time I go there I will get better photos.😀



> Belle--Fabulous notes on working in circles. I have never taken the time to do the kind of figuring you did. Usually read other patterns with similar shapes and extrapolate stitch counts for increases from them. Usually it works for me, but sometimes not and then into the frog pond. Your method gives us a greater sense of control over our work. EZ was a really great teacher and role model for us but I am sure she had a process similar to yours. Can really appreciate the head numbing effect of doing all that figuring out. Thank you so much for doing it for us. You deserve a great head massage after that.
> 
> Actually let me share one with you that I was taught some time ago. It takes only a couple of minutes and you can do it yourself:
> 
> Begin with the ears. Pinch the ear lobes firmly and massage in a circular motion. Then, working firmly, continue with this circular motion moving up the outside edge of the ear all the way around the edge. Next begin on the face. Again working in circular motion with the finger tips, begin around the chin/cheeks, move up the face, all around the cheeks to the hair line, the nose, up between the eyes, to the outside of the eyes, up to the forehead and all across it. Cover the whole face from chin to hair line. Now for the head. Keep working up the head using all your fingers capture the center forehead and the temples simultaneously, work up to the crown and down the sides and back to the top moving to cover the whole head. Continue down the back of the head working from side to side and moving down the back of the head to the neck. I then like to grab the whole head for leverage as I do the base of the spine and the top of the head simultaneously. Then you are done. Try it. It feels great. Getting all the spots on the head stimulates lots of acupuncture points and the hypothalamus which is considered the 3rd eye. It will give you a great sense of relaxation in the head and open the head energy. Enjoy.


I'm going to try that head massage, thanks for sharing 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone!! I agree with all of you.. Belle you really have a way of putting words together that makes it very easy to read and understand.. Plus it is entertaining too  Thank you so much for all of this.. I can see us all now wanting to design something in the round.. 

Ros I have never seen a Kookaburra but we sang about them when we were kids.. I just can't remember the name of the tree he sits in.. LOL I want to say Oak?? I sure hope someone knows because now it is stuck in my head..LOL and what a wonderful gift your hubby made. It will be treasured for a very long time 

Kiaxixang I love the bird pictures.. I don't think I have ever even heard of that bird.. but the top one's feathers are so cool.. they look like the top of a ladies hat from the 40's


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you had a good day, Ros- and they are lovely photos- the Kookaburra and especially Jackson. Lucky you having a bead shop close by!


Thank you Julie and I can't wait to check out that bead shop and so close to home. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Ros I have never seen a Kookaburra but we sang about them when we were kids.. I just can't remember the name of the tree he sits in.. LOL I want to say Oak?? I sure hope someone knows because now it is stuck in my head..LOL


Probably the same song I was talking about. We sang that he sat in an old gum tree.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I thought I would share a picture that is bringing a lot of joy to my client.. She is having a hard time and any laughter or smiles is a real treat!! This little guy seems to know he is being enjoyed


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Probably the same song I was talking about. We sang that he sat in an old gum tree.


Yes that is it!!! I was raised in a 'Scout' family... we had boy scouts, girl scouts and campfire girls... they all sang that song at camp


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie! You do know I had to add squirrel in open to my cross stitch collection?!!

Now to get this uppity red/brown squirrel around my apartment! He *KNOWS* when I don't have a camera in my hot little hands!!! GRRRR


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pretty much the same in Wales, I could it going and then it went wrong. I think some of the stitches came off :thumbdown: :thumbdown: I shall have another go today.


It worked much better after some sleep and natural daylight. Am having a very hard time with it visually and have made a couple of mistakes so wasted time frogging. Right now my eyes are blurred already and I need to stop. It goes pretty quickly otherwise--at least so far.

As for the needles, got caught up with the dpn's and didn't put it on circs which will be much better to use I think. I like knowing I can use dpn's but really don't like them very much.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, the squirrel is in very fine condition. He is very well fed :XD:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone!! I agree with all of you.. Belle you really have a way of putting words together that makes it very easy to read and understand.. Plus it is entertaining too  Thank you so much for all of this.. I can see us all now wanting to design something in the round..
> 
> Ros I have never seen a Kookaburra but we sang about them when we were kids.. I just can't remember the name of the tree he sits in.. LOL I want to say Oak?? I sure hope someone knows because now it is stuck in my head..LOL and what a wonderful gift your hubby made. It will be treasured for a very long time
> 
> Kiaxixang I love the bird pictures.. I don't think I have ever even heard of that bird.. but the top one's feathers are so cool.. they look like the top of a ladies hat from the 40's


Ronie-- have had the same reaction to seeing the Kookaburra. The song went something about a kookaburra sitting in an old oak tree--oh there it is. Memory worked!!! We sang/listened to that song but never gave it a thought as what the bird was. Wasn't even sure it was a real bird--just a funny and fun name; that was the sense back then.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have finished the Craftsy class and made my own design. I have just started to get my head using the symbols files that you gave us and have that pattern charted NEATLY. I have found the week's lessons very useful. Belle. Thank you. I also have a birthday coming up so I have asked for the book for my birthday :thumbup:


All good news. I think you'll find that once you learn the symbols and their key positions, charting is really pretty quick. Happy Birthday (in advance). I think you'll like your birthday present. Everytime I pick it up, I can't resist reading (or re-reading) and I like resources that spark my attention. Enjoy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...I owe her and others like her who have worked hard to help us preserve this wonderful craft an enormous thank you...


Belle, as I am working on collating your notes, I came back across this comment that struck me when I first read it but hadn't commented upon.
So much of knitting (crocheting, etc.) tradition was never recorded but was passed on from mother to daughter, often in the form of samplers which served as the record of the technique. It is amazing the knowledge that these people possessed & you have to wonder about how much was lost & now, I guess, it is continually being rediscovered.
We are all indebted to people like Gloria Penning who have taken the time to record this information - enormous undertakings for the likes of her & Elizabeth Zimmermann in an era where creating and managing to have such works published would not have been easy tasks.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Up to 18 st/pie segment. It is #2 doily.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Ronie! You do know I had to add squirrel in open to my cross stitch collection?!!
> 
> Now to get this uppity red/brown squirrel around my apartment! He *KNOWS* when I don't have a camera in my hot little hands!!! GRRRR


LOL well that is a great addition to your cross stitch patterns.. and thanks for the correct spelling.. I was going crazy trying to figure it out.. nothing looked right!

Jane you are so right.. I think of all that has not been passed down from parent to child, it is so wonderful that we can learn from the internet and these amazing authors that share so much..

Belle you really should write a book! Your ability to put words on paper is a gift also. I know it is a time consuming project.. but you have my support if you think of going for it


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I got halfway through the first sock's heel...and decided sleep was needed BEFORE I fell asleep. Doing the heel or toe is NOT the time to sleep. Now on a simple knit-only section, maybe.
> 
> About the Kookaburra --> if you see blue feathers around the back or tail you are seeing a male. The female doesn't have the blue feathers back there. Offering meat is preferred...if you care to.
> 
> ...


Love these photos.😀 I can't wait to see those beautiful socks finished 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> ROs, gorgeous pictures. Love the kookaburra! So close and clear and crisp with the flower behind. It is nice to see the green, while everything is white here. The duck on the water with his reflection is great also. And of course, we love Jackson photos.  The day by the water with spinners/knitters sounds like a piece of heaven. I think you should do that as often as possible.  So glad you had time to stop by. Continuing to send prayers and hugs for you and your family


Thank you Bev, I love being here. I need to catch up with all the news. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am considering it. This design is truly a work of art.


I hope you do keep it Jane, even if it's draped somewhere where you can just enjoy looking at it every time you wander by 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am sure that was quite the sight to see.
> So nice that you have a creative group to gather with physically.


Thanks Jane, it was really lovely and people were looking at us all as they walked along the path💞 I think they wanted to know what was going on😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, lucky you!


Thank you Jane, I'm certainly looking forward to checking it out 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I just ordered Margaret Stove's book.  Thank you for that head's up. It is exactly the kind of information I have been looking for. :thumbup: I also need to finish the designing lace class on craftsy. Both will be excellent resources. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Thank you Toni and yes we did have a great time 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Belle, thank you for sharing all your musings. It has been so interesting to follow along. I am in awe of the thought processes that go into the designing of these beautiful pieces!
> 
> Ros, so glad to hear you had such a lovely day. Nice that you found a bead store so nearbye. Thanks for sharing all those delightful photos. I had never seen a kookaburra either. I do remember singing song in elementary school that started " Kookaburra sits in the old gum tree, merry, merry king of the bush is he"
> 
> Tanya that head massage is definitely on my list to try. Thanks!


Thank you Caryn. I love listening to Kookaburras. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> RosD that sounds a lovely day out. I am so glad you went. Those are lovely photos.


Thank you Norma, it was just what I needed, so relaxing and the company, water and breeze was gorgeous 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone!! I agree with all of you.. Belle you really have a way of putting words together that makes it very easy to read and understand.. Plus it is entertaining too  Thank you so much for all of this.. I can see us all now wanting to design something in the round..
> 
> Ros I have never seen a Kookaburra but we sang about them when we were kids.. I just can't remember the name of the tree he sits in.. LOL I want to say Oak?? I sure hope someone knows because now it is stuck in my head..LOL and what a wonderful gift your hubby made. It will be treasured for a very long time
> 
> Kiaxixang I love the bird pictures.. I don't think I have ever even heard of that bird.. but the top one's feathers are so cool.. they look like the top of a ladies hat from the 40's


Thank you Ronie 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone!! I agree with all of you.. Belle you really have a way of putting words together that makes it very easy to read and understand.. Plus it is entertaining too  Thank you so much for all of this.. I can see us all now wanting to design something in the round..
> 
> Ros I have never seen a Kookaburra but we sang about them when we were kids.. I just can't remember the name of the tree he sits in.. LOL I want to say Oak?? I sure hope someone knows because now it is stuck in my head..LOL and what a wonderful gift your hubby made. It will be treasured for a very long time
> 
> Kiaxixang I love the bird pictures.. I don't think I have ever even heard of that bird.. but the top one's feathers are so cool.. they look like the top of a ladies hat from the 40's


Thank you Ronie 💞 oops double post 😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I thought I would share a picture that is bringing a lot of joy to my client.. She is having a hard time and any laughter or smiles is a real treat!! This little guy seems to know he is being enjoyed


I'm sorry that your client is having a hard time, love the photos and they make me smile 💞


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Belle, as I am working on collating your notes, I came back across this comment that struck me when I first read it but hadn't commented upon.
> So much of knitting (crocheting, etc.) tradition was never recorded but was passed on from mother to daughter, often in the form of samplers which served as the record of the technique. It is amazing the knowledge that these people possessed & you have to wonder about how much was lost & now, I guess, it is continually being rediscovered.
> We are all indebted to people like Gloria Penning who have taken the time to record this information - enormous undertakings for the likes of her & Elizabeth Zimmermann in an era where creating and managing to have such works published would not have been easy tasks.


I couldn't agree more. Over the years, I've acquired a lot of source materials and revel in being able to just "browse". I wonder if, in the future, with so much of the current stuff on the internet --will there come a time, when the published materials that we have today will just vanish. In the same way, that the person-to-person communicate has largely disappeared, I fear that the enormous wealth of published material will too.

It seems lately that I have really been thinking about this very topic. What I know is just a pittance of what there is to be known. But when I'm gone, what will become of all my current resources? I would not want them to be lost forever which is likely to be what would happen if a non-lace knitter were to take control of my stuff and dispose of it. It would be seen to be just stuff and the value of the resource not even recognized.

Well, I drift off into unpleasant waters. But I want to reiterate my overwhelming gratitude for those marvelous ladies (and gentemen) who have preserved the knowledge for us.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Belle, as I am working on collating your notes, I came back across this comment that struck me when I first read it but hadn't commented upon.
> So much of knitting (crocheting, etc.) tradition was never recorded but was passed on from mother to daughter, often in the form of samplers which served as the record of the technique. It is amazing the knowledge that these people possessed & you have to wonder about how much was lost & now, I guess, it is continually being rediscovered.
> We are all indebted to people like Gloria Penning who have taken the time to record this information - enormous undertakings for the likes of her & Elizabeth Zimmermann in an era where creating and managing to have such works published would not have been easy tasks.


So true. People like Nancy Bush who has explored, in the field, and written about Estonian Lace and the Russian woman whose name slips me who has resurrected an almost lost Russian lace tradition. Actually bought some lace yarn from her at Rhinebeck about 3 yrs ago. I recall reading from Nancy Bush the women would knit something and then pass it to a friend/family who would then embellish it a personal addition. End result were the amazingly complicated and unique shawl patterns that we so admire.

In our culture we rely on books and formal classes, and now youtube for learning but it is so impersonal. I think that is why I like my little knitting group that meets 2x/month in the library. It is relaxed and non-commercial. Knitting talk is pretty light weight but it is personal and sharing; so friendly. The group that meets at the LYS was somewhat friendly but always felt like an outgrowth of the owner's marketing with everyone using her yarn (except me). I think that was one reason I stopped going.

With my squirrel problem, it is hard for me to see them as cute these years. I once had one come down the chimney and get trapped in the wood stove. Of course I wanted to heat up the house that evening and it was a Sunday so a major chore trying to find someone with a hav-a-heart trap.
But glad, Ronie, that your client was able to find something joyful in her life.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Up to 18 st/pie segment. It is #2 doily.


Tanya -- Good for you. Almost done.

Yes it is #2. Caryn and Sue preceded you in discovering the match. If it is any consolation, I knit this one several times too. I had trouble getting the YOs to match from segment to segment. After a couple of tries, my tension was even enough that it look reasonably presentable. I then found that when I blocked it, I had the ability to influence the shape of the holes even more.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I couldn't agree more. Over the years, I've acquired a lot of source materials and revel in being able to just "browse". I wonder if, in the future, with so much of the current stuff on the internet --will there come a time, when the published materials that we have today will just vanish. In the same way, that the person-to-person communicate has largely disappeared, I fear that the enormous wealth of published material will too.
> 
> It seems lately that I have really been thinking about this very topic. What I know is just a pittance of what there is to be known. But when I'm gone, what will become of all my current resources? I would not want them to be lost forever which is likely to be what would happen if a non-lace knitter were to take control of my stuff and dispose of it. It would be seen to be just stuff and the value of the resource not even recognized.
> 
> Well, I drift off into unpleasant waters. But I want to reiterate my overwhelming gratitude for those marvelous ladies (and gentemen) who have preserved the knowledge for us.


Belle--not so dark a subject you raise. I was thinking about that just the other day. Not only my knitting tools, yarn and books, but other collections in my life of value. I would venture to say my homeopathic remedy collection is worth at least $1000.00 and those books many of which are as expensive as any medical books represent another valuable collection. I think my kids out of old angers would just toss it all. It seems to me that while we are still vibrant in life, we need to talk to friends, family and cohorts about what they would like and what they would be willing to take over either for themselves or to distribute to others who would value these items.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- Good for you. Almost done.
> 
> Yes it is #2. Caryn and Sue preceded you in discovering the match. If it is any consolation, I knit this one several times too. I had trouble getting the YOs to match from segment to segment. After a couple of tries, my tension was even enough that it look reasonably presentable. I then found that when I blocked it, I had the ability to influence the shape of the holes even more.


Hadn't thought about identifying it which is what took me so long. When Sue said something, it occurred to me this is supposed to be an MKAL. I can be very obtuse at times. Well that chart is finished and looks pretty good. Need to see the edging in a bit but need to get something else done in my messy world.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Belle! What an incredible treasure you have given us. Thank you for sharing your time and amazing research. Bless you!!!


I completely agree. You are amazing! Thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> You're welcome. I'm doing my best Julie, but I'm up and down. I did have a lovely day today, I went to the foreshore by the river and met up with my friend Charmaine and her friends. We sat under a gazebo enjoying a beautiful view. Most of her friends had their spinning wheels and a couple of ladies bought their knitting to do and it was so relaxing. I bought some pretty yarn and Charmaine is going to spin it into lace weight yarn for me. It was supposed to be 38 degrees Celsius today, but there was a beautiful breeze blowing and we were in the shade so it was just gorgeous 💞


That sounds like a lovely day and a beautiful place to get together.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> After our beautiful morning by the river, Charmaine decided to take me to the shops so we took the back way to avoid traffic on the freeway and Charmaine says " up that road is the Bead Warehouse". I never even knew it was there and it's so close to my home it's rediculous. They were closed but I know where it is now.😉😍💞 can't wait to check it out 💞 I guess I will be heading for the slippery slope Jane.😉


That's wonderful, Ros. You'll have so much fun there!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Here's a Kookaburra in our back garden 💞


Those photos are great, especially the ones of Jackson!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, here I am being a pain in the butt again --was there any info on the doily edging? Not seeing any.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Okay, here I am being a pain in the butt again --was there any info on the doily edging? Not seeing any.


Look at the bottom of the graph. Last line -- "For Edging:" Assumes you know how to crochet. Pick up 5 stitches from left needle onto crochet hook, single crochet, chain 10, slip 5 more stitches onto hook, sc, chain 10,,,,, all the way around. Ending with chain 10, slip stitch to beginning. tie off.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Look at the bottom of the graph. Last line -- "For Edging:" Assumes you know how to crochet. Pick up 5 stitches from left needle onto crochet hook, single crochet, chain 10, slip 5 more stitches onto hook, sc, chain 10,,,,, all the way around. Ending with chain 10, slip stitch to beginning. tie off.


Thanks--my reading/visual issues are just so infuriating. I do crochet.

Actually I was just getting ready to post this link when I saw your response.

Found this on KP and thought the crocheters here would like it. It is Tunisian crochet which I have never used in a big project--just very small things. But this one speaks to me.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-312842-1.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I am knitting Lily Go's Lightning Thief shawl as part of an MKAL. Here is my progress after completing the first part of clue 2.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I am knitting Lily Go's Lightning Thief shawl as part of an MKAL. Here is my progress after completing the first part of clue 2.


I like the sinewy lines


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am knitting Lily Go's Lightning Thief shawl as part of an MKAL. Here is my progress after completing the first part of clue 2.


That is going to be beautiful!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle, very professional, clear presentation. I agree with Bev you might consider writing. However with so much information on the internet it probably would not be a profitable pursuit.

I am sure many of us would enjoy test knitting for you. I am still trying to get my klutsy fingers manage dpn. My size 1 circulars have a bump where the cable joins the needles that makes it hard to impossible to slide the thread.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have finished the Craftsy class and made my own design. I have just started to get my head using the symbols files that you gave us and have that pattern charted NEATLY. I have found the week's lessons very useful. Belle. Thank you. I also have a birthday coming up so I have asked for the book for my birthday :thumbup:


Way to go, Norma!!! 

Jane, love the new shawl start. It will be interesting to see how it develops. Want progress pictures, please. 

Quoting Belle: I couldn't agree more. Over the years, I've acquired a lot of source materials and revel in being able to just "browse". I wonder if, in the future, with so much of the current stuff on the internet --will there come a time, when the published materials that we have today will just vanish. In the same way, that the person-to-person communicate has largely disappeared, I fear that the enormous wealth of published material will too.

I so agree with this, Belle. What with Knooks etc, the actual hold in your hand book may disappear. On our Runaway, I saw several older ladies sitting in the sun holding a Knook or whatever reading. I love the feel of a book. And don't get me started on person-to-person communication.  It has fallen to email, texting and FB, where you can say what you want and respond to what you want without consideration of where the other person in the conversation might want to go. And you can 'talk' exactly as long as you want or as short as you want. It's all centered on me and my wants now, no seeing the other person's needs as real and no real listening. Sorry, off soap box now.

I am reading Elizabeth Zimmerman's books now-Knitting Without Tears. So good. Lots of tips. I love her writing style. One place she shows and teaches you how to steek a sweater for arm holes and after you get the stitching done, she recommends lying down in the dark for 15 minutes to recover from your first steeking.  I want to get more of hers.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--love your color choices. These are very rich. Are those beads I see?

Doily is complete but even tho not blocked yet, I see some problems with it that I may be able to fix or not. There was one YO that seems to have gotten dropped and the beginning large holes are not even. But it is a leaning.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, great doily. I will probably not get to start mine till tomorrow. 

Thanks for sharing a picture of your world. Love the snow-pictures of it, I mean.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Belle, very professional, clear presentation. I agree with Bev you might consider writing. However with so much information on the internet it probably would not be a profitable pursuit.
> 
> I am sure many of us would enjoy test knitting for you. I am still trying to get my klutsy fingers manage dpn. My size 1 circulars have a bump where the cable joins the needles that makes it hard to impossible to slide the thread.


I know what you mean. Strangely my small size circus are very cheap but they don't have that irritating catch point at the connection.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Jane.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I am knitting Lily Go's Lightning Thief shawl as part of an MKAL. Here is my progress after completing the first part of clue 2.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, great doily. I will probably not get to start mine till tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for sharing a picture of your world. Love the snow-pictures of it, I mean.


I really hate the cold and short days, but there is a beauty in winter colors and shapes. Years ago I sat with a Buddhist group for a while. There was a mantra about the Snowman that the monk would have us recite in winter. It was a mediation that was supposed to make us feel one with the season. Not sure it worked well with me, but I still think about it and its message.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just like Jane, I am participating in LilyGo's Lightning Thief KAL. I am doing the smallest version as. I hd a skein of 420 yards I wanted to use up. I am not doing overall beading but just for the border.
Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Way to go, Norma!!!
> 
> Jane, love the new shawl start. It will be interesting to see how it develops. Want progress pictures, please.
> 
> ...


Have gone on similar rants myself. Technology really is very alienating. However, many of us know the value of holding a book in our hands and won't give that up. I find it so important to give children books to read as presents--and they should be beautifully done books, too.

EZ has a sharpness to her humor but it is always on target and never nasty. She was a gem. We are so fortunate that she wrote.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I am knitting Lily Go's Lightning Thief shawl as part of an MKAL. Here is my progress after completing the first part of clue 2.


That is going to be very pretty. Love it :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your start as well, Sue.  Looking good.

Tanya, right on about EZ.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya I think that doily is very pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Just like Jane, I am participating in LilyGo's Lightning Thief KAL. I am doing the smallest version as. I hd a skein of 420 yards I wanted to use up. I am not doing overall beading but just for the border.
> Sue


Another pretty one. That is a very subtle colour :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

All the talk about kookaburras reminded me of a painting that my father did when we lived in Australia (1953-1958), so I had to go looking for it. He did a lot of painting whilst we lived there, but funnily enough after we returned to England he never painted again. My brother has most of his paintings, but I have that and one of Jacaranda trees, which was my favourite, and, I just found this one of koala Bears, that I had totally forgotten, and never had framed.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> All the talk about kookaburras reminded me of a painting that my father did when we lived in Australia (1953-1958), so I had to go looking for it. He did a lot of painting whilst we lived there, but funnily enough after we returned to England he never painted again. My brother has most of his paintings, but I have that and one of Jacaranda trees, which was my favourite, and, I just found this one of koala Bears, that I had totally forgotten, and never had framed.
> 
> Sue


Thank you for sharing those with us. They are very good and I enjoyed looking.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, love the new shawl start. It will be interesting to see how it develops...


The 2nd part of clue 2 will continue on in the same manner - I guess to emulate lightning. I assume that there will be change in clue 3.


> ...she recommends lying down in the dark for 15 minutes to recover from your first steeking. ..


I can imagine lying down for several hours *before* starting it. I couldn't believe it the first time that I read about it. Haven't had the nerve to even *think* about trying it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Are those beads I see?...


Yes - Lily loves bead. The medium - which I am knitting has 1710 beads.


> Doily is complete but even tho not blocked yet...


Great. Blocking might fix the imperfections.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I am participating in LilyGo's Lightning Thief KAL. ...


Looks great, Sue. I love that colourway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> All the talk about kookaburras reminded me of a painting that my father did when we lived in Australia (...


So nice to have these keepsakes from your father. They'll match the embroidery things of your mother.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you, guys, for the encouraging comments on my Lightning Thief Shawl.
I still haven't started my "mystery" mini. I used up my allocated time re-reading & getting a handle on all of Belle's posts.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't know about lying down for several hours. How about putting it out of sight for seven or eight years, which is what I did with my Norwegian cardi. I was terrified about cutting it and messing up. I didn't dare use my sewing machine when I did get brave enough, as I was worried about it snagging the stitches,but did it all by hand, sewing over it several times, determined I wasn't going to mess it up and cut and lose stitches after all the time and effort I had put into it. I only had to cut down the front as it was totally knit in the round, and then the front border. Anyway here is my finished cardi. 
Sue
[=jscaplen]I can imagine lying down for several hours *before* starting it. I couldn't believe it the first time that I read about it. Haven't had the nerve to even *think* about trying it.[/quote]


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> All the talk about kookaburras reminded me of a painting that my father did when we lived in Australia (1953-1958), so I had to go looking for it. He did a lot of painting whilst we lived there, but funnily enough after we returned to England he never painted again. My brother has most of his paintings, but I have that and one of Jacaranda trees, which was my favourite, and, I just found this one of koala Bears, that I had totally forgotten, and never had framed.
> 
> Sue


How wonderful that you have these memories in the paintings. They should be framed and hung.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya I think that doily is very pretty. :thumbup:


Thanks Norma. I had this blue mercerized coating and not enough of the white crochet thread and thought it would be fine to have a splotch of color someplace.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, that looks good. I can't wait to get the needles so I can start on mine.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Jane--love your color choices. These are very rich. Are those beads I see?
> 
> Doily is complete but even tho not blocked yet, I see some problems with it that I may be able to fix or not. There was one YO that seems to have gotten dropped and the beginning large holes are not even. But it is a leaning.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I can imagine lying down for several hours *before* starting it. I couldn't believe it the first time that I read about it. Haven't had the nerve to even *think* about trying it.


I had one tiny experience with steeling and it took me 2 yrs to find the courage. It was cutting thru a crocheted tie strap. But it shocked me and really worked. It gave me confidence to think of doing it on something larger. The trick is that usually you are cutting with the direction of the knit and if stitched off first, knitting really doesn't unravel in that direction. It seems it is all about stabilizing the stitchery and doing it in a straight line, or the line you want followed. Then cutting it is easy and finishing the edge off is not that hard. Using a sewing machine would work well on the cut edge, if you have one.

Maybe we need to give ourselves a workshop on doing that --making a decent size swatch and steeking it. Can be so much braver on inconsequential things and working in a group like ours.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...How about putting it out of sight for seven or eight years...


Well, that would be more my speed.


> my Norwegian cardi....


What a beautiful Sweater, Sue. You did a marvellous job on it. Do you have a sign on the back claiming "I steeked this myself."?
If using the sewing machine to do the stitching, could you put waxed paper between the presser foot & the garment to keep it from snagging?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great. Blocking might fix the imperfections.


only 1710 beads? you are amazing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just like Jane, I am participating in LilyGo's Lightning Thief KAL. I am doing the smallest version as. I hd a skein of 420 yards I wanted to use up. I am not doing overall beading but just for the border.
> Sue


Sue - you've got a great start on this one!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> All the talk about kookaburras reminded me of a painting that my father did when we lived in Australia (1953-1958), so I had to go looking for it. He did a lot of painting whilst we lived there, but funnily enough after we returned to England he never painted again. My brother has most of his paintings, but I have that and one of Jacaranda trees, which was my favourite, and, I just found this one of koala Bears, that I had totally forgotten, and never had framed.
> 
> Sue


Those are wonderful paintings, Sue, and so special for you to have them!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> only 1710 beads? ...


Imagine doing the largest size with 4932 beads.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I don't know about lying down for several hours. How about putting it out of sight for seven or eight years, which is what I did with my Norwegian cardi. I was terrified about cutting it and messing up. I didn't dare use my sewing machine when I did get brave enough, as I was worried about it snagging the stitches,but did it all by hand, sewing over it several times, determined I wasn't going to mess it up and cut and lose stitches after all the time and effort I had put into it. I only had to cut down the front as it was totally knit in the round, and then the front border. Anyway here is my finished cardi.
> Sue
> [=jscaplen]I can imagine lying down for several hours *before* starting it. I couldn't believe it the first time that I read about it. Haven't had the nerve to even *think* about trying it.


[/quote]

That is a beautiful sweater, Sue. I probably would have done the same. I have never steeked anything and the thought of it is really scary to me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Tanya, that looks good. I can't wait to get the needles so I can start on mine.
> 
> Sue


Your sweater looks great and the patterning so well centered. I want to try steeling just because it scares me. I have feeling limited. That is what often motivates me to get over myself.

The doily was very easy and you will knock it out quickly--once you get the beginning 3 rows under control. Those rows are very awkward so get nice hot cup of tea, a comfy chair and some good light. Starting at night with poor light and fatigue was awful and I had to redo as it the needles turned around on themselves--how uncooperative of them! And with my visual issues. Could have made a sit com of the comedy of errors that occurred. This a.m. it was clear sailing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Imagine doing the largest size with 4932 beads.


No, can't imagine that!  It would take me forever to get it finished!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

No way. After the 1100 on Wintersweet, I am cutting back fo a while. I can't imagine 1700+, but 4900, wow. Will it feel like wearing a suit of armour? It surely would add weight, even with smaller beads.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Imagine doing the largest size with 4932 beads.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Imagine doing the largest size with 4932 beads.


Jeez--You remind me of my mother who would sit and do beading work on fabric (she sewed a lot). I recall chains of sequins that she would sew on--yards and yards of the stuff. I think she also did beading with knitting for herself.

I think it takes a certain kind of patience as well as a love for the beads. I would rather bead with macramé or crocheted jewelry--I like the smaller projects with them. But your work is always so stunning. You have a very good eye for their color and placement.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. No, no sign and "No" was my answer when my daughter asked if I would like to knit her one. Actually, I would love to have another one, as if is so thick and warm and those were not my original choice of colours. The pattern called for a cream background, but the LYS didn't have that, so I just went with what they had. It was done with Dale of Norway yarn, and I thought was very expensive at the time but you had to have balls of several different colours, although you only needed very little of some.

I honestly don't know whether waxed paper or even tissue paper would have worked. let's just say I didn't trust my sewing machine. So this was a handmade sweater in all senses of the word.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> What a beautiful Sweater, Sue. You did a marvellous job on it. Do you have a sign on the back claiming "I steeked this myself."?
> If using the sewing machine to do the stitching, could you put waxed paper between the presser foot & the garment to keep it from snagging?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...It surely would add weight, even with smaller beads.


Even with 1700 it will be weighty so I have pretty much decided that I will stick with size 8s & not use 6s when the time comes. They are showing up quite well, anyway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...But your work is always so stunning. You have a very good eye for their color and placement.


Thank you vey much 
...but most of the time the placement has been decided for me. I am starting to get a feel for it, though.
Lily's "When the Flowers Bloom", done last February-March, was my first beading experience but a good many beads have gone through my fingers since then.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, it was worth the wait. Just beautiful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> What a beautiful Sweater, Sue. You did a marvellous job on it. Do you have a sign on the back claiming "I steeked this myself."?


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, that sweater is quite lovely. It just reeks of warmth and coziness. 

And i forgot to mention your father's paintings. What a lovely way to remember him.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great job Jane!! I can see the lightning 

Great job Sue!! I love this color and I am looking forward to seeing the smaller version and the larger one.. we are so lucky to have at least 2 of you doing this MKAL 

Tanya she enjoy's her birds and this little guy and a Chipmonk decided that they were hungry and helped themselves.. she really enjoy's them.. our pests come in the form of Rats and Skunks.. our Rats are quite large because we live on the coast.. I guess there is lots for them to munch on around here  although they are not as large as sewer rats thank goodness...LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue thanks for the pictures.. the paintings from your dad are a treasure.. my dad wrote and we have a book of poetry roaming around.. I would love to see it again and read it now that I am much older... he was 29 when he passed so they are I am sure a bit silly... and your sweater!! wow just beautiful.. I can see where it would be amazing in cream too... maybe one of these day's you will get tired of YO's and K2tog's and will do another one.. in your colors this time 

Great job Tanya.. I actually came in here to print off the chart and found several pages of lace party to catch up on


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Great job Jane!! I can see the lightning
> 
> Great job Sue!! I love this color and I am looking forward to seeing the smaller version and the larger one.. we are so lucky to have at least 2 of you doing this MKAL
> 
> Tanya she enjoy's her birds and this little guy and a Chipmonk decided that they were hungry and helped themselves.. she really enjoy's them.. our pests come in the form of Rats and Skunks.. our Rats are quite large because we live on the coast.. I guess there is lots for them to munch on around here  although they are not as large as sewer rats thank goodness...LOL


I love these conversations. They bring back so many memories of things not thought of for many years. There used to be a wild cherry tree back of my house Every year the cherries formed but as soon as the slightest bit of pink appeared literally overnight the birds swooped in and devoured every one of them. It was a very large tree that seemed quite prolific. After my house fire the tree went thru many changes. Ultimately is began losing its limbs and leaves and of course the fruit. However, it provided a massive playground for the squirrels which were fun to watch (until they decided to invade my house). And birds were always all over it. That tree also drew the woodpeckers as there must have been a non-stop supplies of insects for them. The tree was opposite a window where my desk was located. I would sit and watch all the wild lie play in that tree for many years. Lots of entertainment.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Sue thanks for the pictures.. the paintings from your dad are a treasure.. my dad wrote and we have a book of poetry roaming around.. I would love to see it again and read it now that I am much older... he was 29 when he passed so they are I am sure a bit silly... and your sweater!! wow just beautiful.. I can see where it would be amazing in cream too... maybe one of these day's you will get tired of YO's and K2tog's and will do another one.. in your colors this time
> 
> Great job Tanya.. I actually came in here to print off the chart and found several pages of lace party to catch up on


Really. Lots of chatting today and lots of knitting.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I am reading Elizabeth Zimmerman's books now-Knitting Without Tears. So good. Lots of tips. I love her writing style. One place she shows and teaches you how to steek a sweater for arm holes and after you get the stitching done, she recommends lying down in the dark for 15 minutes to recover from your first steeking.  I want to get more of hers.


I love EZ's book. Have them all and read them more than once. What I love most is that she give you permission to have a good time. Don't take it so seriously and use your head. I had already been knitting a lot of years and in my usual anal manner trying to do it perfectly correct. After finding her in the mid 80s, I started having fun, experimenting and enjoying the experience. I love pushing the boundaries. I have to admit that a lot of the time I end up ripping stuff out -- but then I justify that by saying I'm getting more knitting stitches to the yard for the price I paid for the yarn. I'm sure that you will continue to enjoy her.

I too love the feel of a book. In fact, my house is loaded with them. Books have helped me expand my horizons. when I really want to learn or understand something new, I turn to books. Each one gives you a piece of the overall puzzle. There is just something about caressing a book and turning the pages to see what is next......


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It has been such a busy day here. 

I loved all of the little critter photos. 

The Lightening Thief Shawls are going to be wonderful! Beads, did someone mention beads? That large version will use almost as many as the Shipwreck Shawl. :shock:

The progress some of you are making on our little MKAL doily is fun to see. 

Those paintings are priceless. What a special gift!

Sue, your steeked sweater is a work of art. You go, girl! One of our own little workshops on steeking here is a great idea. The concept sounds good, but I have never done it. My Random Monet could probably have been steeked, but I didn't.

Wrestling Tournament - check
Family Game Night - coming up 

Have a good evening, everyone!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I love EZ's book. Have them all and read them more than once. What I love most is that she give you permission to have a good time. Don't take it so seriously and use your head. I had already been knitting a lot of years and in my usual anal manner trying to do it perfectly correct. After finding her in the mid 80s, I started having fun, experimenting and enjoying the experience. I love pushing the boundaries. I have to admit that a lot of the time I end up ripping stuff out -- but then I justify that by saying I'm getting more knitting stitches to the yard for the price I paid for the yarn. I'm sure that you will continue to enjoy her.
> 
> I too love the feel of a book. In fact, my house is loaded with them. Books have helped me expand my horizons. when I really want to learn or understand something new, I turn to books. Each one gives you a piece of the overall puzzle. There is just something about caressing a book and turning the pages to see what is next......


I am just getting familiar with Elizabeth Zimmerman, but I really like the book I have.

We LOVE books around here and all of the adventures we can go on through them.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I don't know about lying down for several hours. How about putting it out of sight for seven or eight years, ...Sue
> 
> [=jscaplen]I can imagine lying down for several hours *before* starting it. I couldn't believe it the first time that I read about it. Haven't had the nerve to even *think* about trying it.


[/quote]

The first time I tried it was on a fair isle vest. So had to cut the neck and the armholes. Taking a pair or sheers to a knitted fabric so non-intuitive. I'm sure my blood pressure was off the charts. Incidentally, turned out fine and went on to do more. I guess the recognition that there is no going back that has us taking a big gulp of air before....


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I love EZ's book. Have them all and read them more than once. What I love most is that she give you permission to have a good time. Don't take it so seriously and use your head. I had already been knitting a lot of years and in my usual anal manner trying to do it perfectly correct. After finding her in the mid 80s, I started having fun, experimenting and enjoying the experience. I love pushing the boundaries. I have to admit that a lot of the time I end up ripping stuff out -- but then I justify that by saying I'm getting more knitting stitches to the yard for the price I paid for the yarn. I'm sure that you will continue to enjoy her.
> 
> I too love the feel of a book. In fact, my house is loaded with them. Books have helped me expand my horizons. when I really want to learn or understand something new, I turn to books. Each one gives you a piece of the overall puzzle. There is just something about caressing a book and turning the pages to see what is next......


Like your attitude about the extra mileage from yarn when reusing it. Double the fun or learning.

I think books provide a level of intimacy with the subject matter that technology just can't do. And a good book reread, develops a real patina to it, a personality, a life of its own. That can be so special.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Goodness we have been busy today  Birds, new shawls in progress, books, beads, and steeking! It is so great to see everyone enjoying the day. 

I love books, and I will have a library someday, a well read one. While I enjoy the physicality of a book I do have two Kindles. Both have the large leather covers as I prefer the feel of a hardback book. But the e-readers are great as I can bring a couple thousand books with me anywhere. I never run out of reading material  And I always prefer a book to a video.

Steeking scares me. You want me to cut my knitting? I just spent hours upon hours making it. Someday I *might* try it. 

4900 beads, that's a lot of beads. I have done a few belly dance bras and belts that took a couple thousands of beads. Very time consuming but the result is great.

I finished chart 1 of the modified Ashton baby blanket and was able to put the stitches on a circular - they were on DPN's.

Thanks to Belle for all the continuing great information. I have full sets of smaller DPN's and some crochet thread so will have to try one of your doily's some day. Time, I need more time, lol.

Thanks for all the photos of your work ladies! Very inspiring!!

Happy knitting,

Melanie


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> My Arum in Posh - Natasha heavy lace - silk & camel.
> This was a fantastic knitting experience.


Jane, this is absolutely stunning. ‼🌟😍✨💜💚💛❤💙💗💓💖💕


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Why is it that the weekends that I have nothing better to do than check KP 100 times that there are hardly any posts and then when I don't check for a day and a half there is 16 pages to go through? 
I have been enjoying all the pictures so far. 
Happy to hear Julie has a new place to live.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I have done a few belly dance bras and belts that took a couple thousands of beads.


Are you going to model them for us?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi I have been able to do lace all day!!  my eyes are buggy though LOL I got half the doily done.. I am finding it a lot of fun.. yes a bit fiddly to begin with but that is only because I haven't been using DPN's very much. I like them though and I know once my hands get use to it that they are faster for me than circulars.. 

We are still storming out. The house is clean.. dinners planned already and I can just kick back and knit! I love it...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, this is absolutely stunning. ...


Thank you 
I have to admit that I love it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jane and Sue, those lightening thief shawls are looking great. I really like the lines streaking through. 

Tanya, your doily looks so pretty- I like that color blue. You really zoomed along once you got started! Are you going to block it?

I can't imagine steaking sweater like that Sue. I can see why you waited so long. What courage that must take. I have a fair isle vest pattern that I have not even started because it calles for steaking and I just can't imagine doing that. 

How wonderful that you still have your dad's paintings. How very special for you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Had a lovely evening with our future in laws. DH and Don had tons to talk about with the solar panels and windmills and minto wheels and all that kind of stuff. We also all sat around and talked about the wedding and possibilities. DH was very good. We brainstormed and he was sure to say, it doesn't matter to me what you decide, we're just doing what we can to give you options. It was great. Thanks for your good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Had a lovely evening with our future in laws. DH and Don had tons to talk about with the solar panels and windmills and minto wheels and all that kind of stuff. We also all sat around and talked about the wedding and possibilities. DH was very good. We brainstormed and he was sure to say, it doesn't matter to me what you decide, we're just doing what we can to give you options. It was great. Thanks for your good thoughts and prayers.


Bev, I'm so glad it went so well. Great that everyone got along!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Had a lovely evening with our future in laws...


Glad to hear that things went well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Why is it that the weekends that I have nothing better to do than check KP 100 times that there are hardly any posts and then when I don't check for a day and a half there is 16 pages to go through?
> I have been enjoying all the pictures so far.
> Happy to hear Julie has a new place to live.


Thanks Chris! Now it is a matter of Getting There!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

bev--glad it was such a good beginning. It can set the note for the future.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, my brother had a wonderful visit with my darling cousin this morning and they were making plans for their next get together. Then we received a message this afternoon that the doctor had told him that there is nothing more they can do for him. He has decided to stop his medications and go on morphine. He has been unconscious since 5pm and I know from experience that it is just a matter of time now.. &#128549;&#128158;&#128549;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, my brother had a wonderful visit with my darling cousin this morning and they were making plans for their next get together. Then we received a message this afternoon that the doctor had told him that there is nothing more they can do for him. He has decided to stop his medications and go on morphine. He has been unconscious since 5pm and I know from experience that it is just a matter of time now.. 😥💞😥


Such a sad and painful moment. Your cousin has made his choice and it needs to be honored. Send his spirit off with peace and love. My deep caring for you and those still here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, my brother had a wonderful visit with my darling cousin this morning and they were making plans for their next get together. Then we received a message this afternoon that the doctor had told him that there is nothing more they can do for him. He has decided to stop his medications and go on morphine. He has been unconscious since 5pm and I know from experience that it is just a matter of time now.. 😥💞😥


My thoughts are with you and your family, Ros. It is a difficult time, when it has become a matter of waiting. I sincerely hope his passing is peaceful.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Such a sad and painful moment. Your cousin has made his choice and it needs to be honored. Send his spirit off with peace and love. My deep caring for you and those still here.


Thank you so much Tanya, I agree with you, it was Wayne's choice and his wishes are being honoured. I would make the same choice for myself if I needed to. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My thoughts are with you and your family, Ros. It is a difficult time, when it has become a matter of waiting. I sincerely hope his passing is peaceful.


Thank you so much Julie, I hope so too. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Just wanted to share some more photos of the lake near us, except for the last photo, they were in our backyard.&#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Just wanted to share some more photos of the lake near us💞


I see one photo, maybe the others are loading?!

Edit they look lovely peaceful shots!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I see one photo, maybe the others are loading?!
> 
> Edit they look lovely peaceful shots!


Thank you Julie, just wanted to post something pretty and peaceful on this page after my last post. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just rec'd this pattern from Sweater Babe--another of her neat cabled patterns but this one a simple pair of mitts.

http://www.sweaterbabe.com/monthly-free-knitting-or-crochet-pattern-4772/?utm_source=FREE+Pattern+for+January&utm_campaign=Jan+18+2014+Email&utm_medium=email

Question: How long do you like your mitts? Some like them as in this pattern, just over the knuckles. Others like them up to the middle finger joint and yet others prefer them to cover that middle joint?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this time of waiting. I have experienced this also. HUGS! May you have peace through this time.

THose pictures are wonderful. The bird shots are excellent,and I love, love, love the sunset through the leaves.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--Magnificent sky photo. All the photos are wonderful, but to have those exquisite colored birds in my backyard? Wow--I am ready to jump a plane and come visit just to be able to see them in their natural habitat. Are they parrots of a variety? I love my region finding it gorgeous year round, but you have natural colors and habitat that are so unique to me.

And just to add, I do understand the need to wrap yourself in the peace of nature. A very good thing to do right now.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this time of waiting. I have experienced this also. HUGS! May you have peace through this time.
> 
> THose pictures are wonderful. The bird shots are excellent,and I love, love, love the sunset through the leaves.


Thank you so much Bev. 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sue, I wanted to mention how beautiful your cardigan is. While I am loving learning stranded knitting, I believe it may take me quite a long time to get up the nerve to do any steeking. 

Those lightning shawl starts are beautiful. Love that rich blue yarn Jane. 

Well I had to frog my little mini, again. It seems that I was forgetting to knit a row in between the charted rows. I was wondering why is this thing looking so small. That's what I get for knitting such tiny lace later at night. I think I may start today on size 2 instead size 1 DPN's.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--Magnificent sky photo. All the photos are wonderful, but to have those exquisite colored birds in my backyard? Wow--I am ready to jump a plane and come visit just to be able to see them in their natural habitat. Are they parrots of a variety? I love my region finding it gorgeous year round, but you have natural colors and habitat that are so unique to me.
> 
> And just to add, I do understand the need to wrap yourself in the peace of nature. A very good thing to do right now.


Thank you Tanya, we live between two lakes, both very close. One is a street away where most of the photos were taken and the other is two streets away. Needless to say we always have birds of some description in our front or back yard. I could be hanging out the washing and Pelicans are flying overhead from one lake to the other. We get Cockatoos, Rosellas, Honeyeaters, Crows and we even had some baby cygnets that got lost. I don't know how many others have visited our big trees but there have been many. The last photo is Rosellas, they are one of five to eight species of colourful Australian Parrots.💞 I once picked up something that was small and looked a bit strange and discovered it was a baby long necked turtle. A head and legs appeared, we put it in our fish pond temporarily and it swam away. Then we took it it back to the lake and watched it disappear, so it was ok. My guess is that a bird dropped it in our backyard.💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ros, I feel for you and your family right now. I would like to surround you with warm fuzzy love and {{{[[[(((hugs)))]]]}}}
The pictures are wonderful. I don't believe that I ever seen a picture of a black swan before. i do love the 2 bright ones in your backyard too.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ros, I feel for you and your family right now. I would like to surround you with warm fuzzy love and {{{[[[(((hugs)))]]]}}}
> The pictures are wonderful. I don't believe that I ever seen a picture of a black swan before. i do love the 2 bright ones in your backyard too.


Thank you so much Chris, I am feeling the warm fuzzy love and hugs and I really appreciate it. Tomorrow I'm going to try and get some crochet cotton and tiny needles and try the minis. I will have to go through this thread page by page and try to find them. I must have missed them both somehow, not surprising considering where my head is at recently. I really want to try and make them.💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Question: How long do you like your mitts? Some like them as in this pattern, just over the knuckles. Others like them up to the middle finger joint and yet others prefer them to cover that middle joint?


I do like them to be pretty tall, probably covering the middle knuckle of middle finger. This may be due to age and arthritic fingers so to keep them warm. I also like the cuff to be pretty long too. Being tall over most of my life sleeves have always been short on me so I like to ensure that lower arms are going to be covered well.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time. I do hope that it will be a peaceful passing. 

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya, we live between two lakes, both very close. One is a street away where most of the photos were taken and the other is two streets away. Needless to say we always have birds of some description in our front or back yard. I could be hanging out the washing and Pelicans are flying overhead from one lake to the other. We get Cockatoos, Rosellas, Honeyeaters, Crows and we even had some baby cygnets that got lost. I don't know how many others have visited our big trees but there have been many. The last photo is Rosellas, they are one of five to eight species of colourful Australian Parrots.💞 I once picked up something that was small and looked a bit strange and discovered it was a baby long necked turtle. A head and legs appeared, we put it in our fish pond temporarily and it swam away. Then we took it it back to the lake and watched it disappear, so it was ok. My guess is that a bird dropped it in our backyard.💞


Sounds like paradise.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Chris, I am feeling the warm fuzzy love and hugs and I really appreciate it. Tomorrow I'm going to try and get some crochet cotton and tiny needles and try the minis. I will have to go through this thread page by page and try to find them. I must have missed them both somehow, not surprising considering where my head is at recently. I really want to try and make them.💞


There is a chart for #2 on page 7, I believe it was. And Belle will be posting us a chart for #26 sometime today.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, thank you for sharing those beautiful pics. isn't Perth famous for its black swans? 

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, I am so sorry to hear your sad news. My thought are with everyone at this sad time.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, those are beautiful photos. Thank you for posting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> .........
> 
> Well I had to frog my little mini, again. It seems that I was forgetting to knit a row in between the charted rows. I was wondering why is this thing looking so small. That's what I get for knitting such tiny lace later at night. I think I may start today on size 2 instead size 1 DPN's.


I did my mini in a mercerized cotton on a #2 as there were no #1 don's in my collection. And stayed with that needle size when I switched to a circular.

late nite work on this was a disaster for me, too. My confusion was the Row 2 with the 5 YO's. That is actually a knit row but I was thinking it a pattern row at first. Also keeping those YO's on the needle when knitting them on the next row was very messy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I do like them to be pretty tall, probably covering the middle knuckle of middle finger. This may be due to age and arthritic fingers so to keep them warm. I also like the cuff to be pretty long too. Being tall over most of my life sleeves have always been short on me so I like to ensure that lower arms are going to be covered well.


I like them long, too, but some people seem not to like them that way. So thanx for the feedback. I always think if they are longish they can be pushed back, but if too short there is nothing to do for finger protection.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Ros, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time. I do hope that it will be a peaceful passing.
> 
> Sue


Thank you so much Sue, I hope so too. I think it will be because he is unconscious now. It's just a matter of time. Wayne wanted to marry his sweetheart Shirley and he did last Friday. A beautiful wedding and very bittersweet. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!

Ros, you and your family are all in my prayers. May your cousin be able to be at peace. I am thankful for the times you were able to share.

The photos are wonderful. I have never seen black swans this close and personal either. They are beautiful.

Tanya, I like my mitts to be longer. They are much warmer, but still provide the freedom of finger movement and gripping while driving that I like to have in our cold climate.

It sure sounds like you are all having fun with these little minis. :thumbup: 

My new size 1 bamboo dpns have been shipped already! The prices from the link Sue provided were amazing!

Have a great day!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I did my mini in a mercerized cotton on a #2 as there were no #1 don's in my collection. And stayed with that needle size when I switched to a circular.
> 
> late nite work on this was a disaster for me, too. My confusion was the Row 2 with the 5 YO's. That is actually a knit row but I was thinking it a pattern row at first. Also keeping those YO's on the needle when knitting them on the next row was very messy.


Yes, very messy indeed. But I will be a pro at this by the time I actually complete this chart. LOL. I am determined to do this.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

ros--it is wonderful seeing all those black swans. they were more a mythical bird when i was growing up. So nice to see them in such numbers for real. Hahaha.

Toni--great to know your mitt length preference. I am keeping track of people's answers.

And what was that needle distributor again? I didn't bookmark the name.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Yes, very messy indeed. But I will be a pro at this by the time I actually complete this chart. LOL. I am determined to do this.


It gets very easy by Row 4 or 5. Just the center start that is a challenge.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Sounds like paradise.


Never really thought of it like that, but I guess it's close enough. I really do appreciate nature and my girls will tell you, every time there was a beautiful sunset I would say to them come on you can't miss this and they all still love sunsets. I did the same every time there was a flower in bloom or interesting clouds in the sky, I probably drove them nuts, but they all appreciate nature, flowers, sunsets, animals and people of course. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> There is a chart for #2 on page 7, I believe it was. And Belle will be posting us a chart for #26 sometime today.


Thank you so much Chris, that's wonderful. I need to check it out and see if I can buy the right cotton and needles. I'm going for the big distraction tomorrow. 😀 I should really try and get my haircut also, not sure if I can cope with that. We will see what tomorrow brings and take it one day at a time.😍💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Ros, thank you for sharing those beautiful pics. isn't Perth famous for its black swans?
> 
> Sue


You're welcome Sue, yes they are. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni your going to really like them. They are very sharp and rough enough to stay in the project instead of go flying LOL 
Tanya that was http://www.eknittingneedles.com They have some very nice needles for a very good price. I bought the whole DPN's set for $25.00 free shipping and they start at size US 0 and go up to US 15  I am gentle with the US 1 I am sure they will break if I tried.. any bamboo needle that size would need to be handled with care ...

Ros my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Passing is so hard on us that are still here.. He made his decision and is at peace with it.. 
Your pictures are beautiful.. I love them... I am wondering what is the name of the two very colorful ones that were in your backyard? what a treat that would be.. our birds are not as colorful here in Oregon.. we have blue ones.. some with some color on them but not as vibrant as yours


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, I am so sorry to hear your sad news. My thought are with everyone at this sad time.


Thank you so much Norma 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> ros--it is wonderful seeing all those black swans. they were more a mythical bird when i was growing up. So nice to see them in such numbers for real. Hahaha.
> 
> Toni--great to know your mitt length preference. I am keeping track of people's answers.
> 
> And what was that needle distributor again? I didn't bookmark the name.


http://www.eknittingneedles.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=4
They give you the option for what type of cord you prefer for the circulars. I have the hollow cords which are a soft flexible vinyl(?) so are no problem for magic loop. The hollow cord is thicker in diameter so on the smaller needles there is almost the same width as the cords. But I had got a full set through Amazon.com. Very reasonable either way.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, those are beautiful photos. Thank you for posting.


Thank you Norma, you're welcome. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Ros, you and your family are all in my prayers. May your cousin be able to be at peace. I am thankful for the times you were able to share.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Toni 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> ros--it is wonderful seeing all those black swans. they were more a mythical bird when i was growing up. So nice to see them in such numbers for real. Hahaha.
> 
> Toni--great to know your mitt length preference. I am keeping track of people's answers.
> 
> And what was that needle distributor again? I didn't bookmark the name.


Thank you Tanya, it's a very pretty lake with all of the different wildlife there. 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I am gentle with the US 1 I am sure they will break if I tried.. any bamboo needle that size would need to be handled with care..


That is why I am going to try on #2's today. One of the #1's is bending.....I must have had a death grip on it trying to KPKPK those YO's. LOL  :lol: :XD:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Toni your going to really like them. They are very sharp and rough enough to stay in the project instead of go flying LOL
> Tanya that was http://www.eknittingneedles.com They have some very nice needles for a very good price. I bought the whole DPN's set for $25.00 free shipping and they start at size US 0 and go up to US 15  I am gentle with the US 1 I am sure they will break if I tried.. any bamboo needle that size would need to be handled with care ...
> 
> Ros my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Passing is so hard on us that are still here.. He made his decision and is at peace with it..
> Your pictures are beautiful.. I love them... I am wondering what is the name of the two very colorful ones that were in your backyard? what a treat that would be.. our birds are not as colorful here in Oregon.. we have blue ones.. some with some color on them but not as vibrant as yours


Thank you so much Ronie, they are Rosellas from the Parrot family 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

RosD said:


> Never really thought of it like that, but I guess it's close enough. I really do appreciate nature and my girls will tell you, every time there was a beautiful sunset I would say to them come on you can't miss this and they all still love sunsets. I did the same every time there was a flower in bloom or interesting clouds in the sky, I probably drove them nuts, but they all appreciate nature, flowers, sunsets, animals and people of course. 💞


You are a great mom. I love birds because my mom took the time to point some out to me. And I love. Thunderstorms because we used to sit out on the porch to watch them with my dad.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> That is why I am going to try on #2's today. One of the #1's is bending.....I must have had a death grip on it trying to KPKPK those YO's. LOL  :lol: :XD:


I split a #2 bamboo a few months back with barely any pressure--so I thought. There is a reason I keep a small tube of super glue in one of my craft containers next to me (lol).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Never really thought of it like that, but I guess it's close enough. I really do appreciate nature and my girls will tell you, every time there was a beautiful sunset I would say to them come on you can't miss this and they all still love sunsets. I did the same every time there was a flower in bloom or interesting clouds in the sky, I probably drove them nuts, but they all appreciate nature, flowers, sunsets, animals and people of course. 💞


Sharing our joys and pleasures with others is the best way to open them up to those experiences.

Thinking about what a wrong notion I had of Australian climate. Always thought it similar to our North American experience but just in reverse seasons. But your photos of the birds suggests a much more tropical type of climate. Maybe I am too caught up in New York weather. We do have Pelicans and swans in our southern states.

In my region we have little warblers with orange or bright yellow coloring. And the piloted woodpeckers with their bright red crowns. On occasion we have real bluebirds which are very special to see--right out of Cinderella (lol). But mainly the birds blend in with our quieter natural colorings. Yesterday saw another turkey vulture up in a tree. Almost the color of the barren tree branches. Pretty big birds for around here. Lots of wild turkeys, too. But darker in coloring that blends in with the forests.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> You are a great mom. I love birds because my mom took the time to point some out to me. And I love. Thunderstorms because we used to sit out on the porch to watch them with my dad.


Thank you so much Chris, I'm a long way from perfect, but I figured out very early on what was important and what could wait. I also used to sit on the front verandah and watch the rain with my Dad, he loved watching storms and lightning as well. I'm terrified of storms now because of one I experienced. I was home alone and I could hear things breaking. We had hailstones that were huge and they broke our polycarbonate roof in the back room and filled it with water up to the top of the step. It broke the skylights and I had huge hailstones rolling around my bathroom. The front entrance ceiling caved in and filled with water. I had to stand on doonas soaking up some of the water, to get to the meter box to turn off the electricity. It also killed some of my Koi fish in the back room. It was terrifying and I couldn't reach my hubby on the phone because of the storm, so I rang my brother and he rang Pete for me. Where Pete was the sky was blue and no sign of a storm. It was a bit funny the next day surrounded by all the damage, the thing that upset me the most was some of my fish had died. I think I might be a little strange. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Ronie and Chris for the ennobles link. Will check out and save.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ros,sending my sincere sympathies to you and your family. Sending hugs as well.
Thank you for sharing all those beautiful pictures. Those birds do seem very exotic- and to have them in your own backyard- wow.

Tanya, I also like my mitts on the long side. 

I still haven't finished my first mini. Got busy with a million other things. Hopefully I can get back to it today. That # 1 bamboo needle I thought I lost, I had sat on and it did break. Will have to look at getting that set like you got Roni - fantastic price!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone!!

It is wonderful to see and hear about so many of your efforts to finish the first miniature. As promised, here is the chart for #26. In looking at the chart, I dont see anything exceptional; it includes basic decreases paired with yarn overs. If you decide to try your hand at this one, give some thought to individualizing it for yourself. When I look at the pattern I think that one could:

-	Decide to use a different yarn/needle combination. The samples have all been done with Size 10 Crochet thread and #1(US) bamboo DP. But there is no reason it couldnt be done in light weight wool, linen, acrylic. Or for that matter, what about using something larger like a DK weight with #5 or #7 needles. The utility of the chart is that it is fiber independent. 

-	Looking at the cast on ring, one could either pull close it or leave it open.

-	Thinking of the edging: you could finish the edging as stated in the pattern, or a) vary the number of stitches picked up or vary the chain length of the chains, or b) use the same crochet base but vary the surrounding crochet by adding additional rounds, stitches, etc. 

-	And thinking more of the edging, why not consider adding a knitted lace edging rather than a crochet one. If that is the case, youd probably want to take into consideration the width of the edging. One would have to consider the size of the core pattern (as shown it was about 5 ½) when choosing an edging. Normally, edgings are applied to a piece by either a K2T or SSK every other row of the edging. So you literally work off the stitches from your needles. But if the edging is very wide or dense you might have to adjust the rate of joining to the core piece. 

With all of these options, each time this chart is worked, the results could be wonderfully varied. I hope that if you choose to work it, you will add your personal touch. Im looking forward to seeing examples of your skill and creativity. Happy Knitting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... my darling cousin ... the doctor had told him that there is nothing more they can do for him...


Sad news, Ros. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Question: How long do you like your mitts? ...


I like them a little longer than this pair - but that is generally easy to manage.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Love that rich blue yarn Jane...


It has purple in it as well. I think that those multicoloured beads create a nice lightning effect with it. Dark light?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanks Ronie and Chris for the ennobles link. Will check out and save.


You folks must think I have completely forgotten how to spell. My computer has decided it knows more of what I want to say than me. It literally changes words and if I don't catch it, wind up with ridiculous words like 'ennobles' instead of 'e-needles' which was my shorthand for the knitting needle site.

Ronie--did you send your rain my way?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I was so busy this morning trying to get a picture of that graph that I just got the time to read the last several pages. Ros -- Losing someone is so hard, but you are surrounded by loved ones who will share the wonderful memories of our cousin and help keep his memory alive. All the pictures and talk of nature certainly brightens my day. It is black clouds, high winds, and theatening a storm -- one of those days, you want to build a fire, have some hot cocoa and knit. But I'm off in a short while to visit with my Mom. Just keeping my fingers crossed that it is only threatening not actually going to be nasty.

For those of you struggling with the 5YOs and work off, I found that when I wrapped the needle on row 3 I tried to keep the YOs pretty tight. Then on row 4 when you get to the YOs, I knit 1, took the loop off the needle, moved the yarn forward between the needles, did a purl and took off the loop. If your tension on row 3 was nice and snug, doing row 4 should be fiddly, but not too difficult. When I first choose this chart for illustration, I had not assumed it would be the first thing we tried -- and for that I probably should apologize. But I think it is fair to say, that if you can do this one, the rest are really pretty easy by comparison. I don't think it is any worse than NUPPS.

For those of you are enjoying using beads, you might even consider beading on chart #26. Wouldn't that be interesting!!

Have a good day my friends.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--thanx for the #26 chart. Will do it tomorrow--heading down the City shortly and will probably stay over. Not taking knitting with me as there will be too many people around my daughter's house.

Now that I see how these doilies work will consider other variations. I like #26 for the top of a hat just as much as the place mat on a table or a miniature for a wall hanging.

I will share that on #2, Rows 3 & 4, I loosened the YO's for the KP's and if one dropped just worked a stitch in the dropped yarn. No difference really, just not feeling in control.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, my brother had a wonderful visit with my darling cousin this morning and they were making plans for their next get together. Then we received a message this afternoon that the doctor had told him that there is nothing more they can do for him. He has decided to stop his medications and go on morphine. He has been unconscious since 5pm and I know from experience that it is just a matter of time now.. 😥💞😥


Oh, Ros, I'm so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Just wanted to share some more photos of the lake near us, except for the last photo, they were in our backyard.💞


Lovely photos, Ros.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Yes, very messy indeed. But I will be a pro at this by the time I actually complete this chart. LOL. I am determined to do this.


It is a bit messy and, though not perfect, I'm almost finished with mine. Just need to do the edging and block it.  It's a fun learning experience.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, have a good time at your daughter's home. 

That reminds me - Bev, so glad to hear that all went well with your dinner with your son's girlfriend's parents!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I see one photo, maybe the others are loading?!
> 
> Edit they look lovely peaceful shots!


And now I see the whole bundle! I love the sunset(?) shot!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It is a bit messy and, though not perfect, I'm almost finished with mine. Just need to do the edging and block it.  It's a fun learning experience.


Looking forward to seeing a picture!!! Good for you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My thoughts are with you and your family, Ros. It is a difficult time, when it has become a matter of waiting. I sincerely hope his passing is peaceful.


So well said, Julie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!
> 
> It is wonderful to see and hear about so many of your efforts to finish the first miniature. As promised, here is the chart for #26. In looking at the chart, I dont see anything exceptional; it includes basic decreases paired with yarn overs. If you decide to try your hand at this one, give some thought to individualizing it for yourself. When I look at the pattern I think that one could:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Belle. I'm going to give some thought to using a different combination just to see the difference. I so appreciate all your time and effort in getting all this information together for us. You are a wonderful teacher!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Belle, thank you for all the time you have taken to create these graphs and then sharing 2 with us. I am grateful for this opportunity to try a new skill. It helps to know that there are others here doing the same thing, so it helps to push me to try. I have to admit that I attempted a circular pattern once before (probably about a year ago) and never tried again. I knew that eventually I would do this. And I have to say that your method of casting on is what has saved me. Having some substance already knit is a big help. Thank you!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, have a good time at your daughter's home.
> 
> That reminds me - Bev, so glad to hear that all went well with your dinner with your son's girlfriend's parents!


Thanx Chris--always on pins and needles with my daughter. So hopefully the boys will be there for some other social connection.
These are people who I helped raised along with my children. They have a familiar relationship to this day despite their cynicism and sarcasm.

Well--hope everyone has a great day. See you all later or tomorrow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... Wayne wanted to marry his sweetheart Shirley and he did last Friday. A beautiful wedding and very bittersweet.


Oh, my - as you say - bittersweet.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I'm terrified of storms now because of one I experienced....


Quite the storm - must have been terrifying being alone & trying to deal with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my - as you say - bittersweet.


Indeed, I hope it helps her through this difficult time.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is such a pretty doily Belle I am glad it is the one we chose 

Are you getting rain Tanya?? I think ours has gone finally.. 3 days straight of heavy rain  We are going to head to the beach pretty quick and see what has washed up  yesterday there were large logs up high.. the surf right now is going to be super high I think they call them 'Tiger Tides' Not much beach available unless the low tide is a good one


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

((hugs)) Ros. I say a prayer for your cousin.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Being tall over most of my life sleeves have always been short on me so I like to ensure that lower arms are going to be covered well.


lol, try being short with long arms. Clothing manufacturers assume if you are under 5'4" then you have t-rex arms. Sleeves are always too short for me. But being vertically challenged has some advantages. I can hide in a crowd for one.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> You are a great mom. I love birds because my mom took the time to point some out to me. And I love. Thunderstorms because we used to sit out on the porch to watch them with my dad.


My DH and I watch thunderstorms and weather often. Whenever something interesting happens one of us will get the other.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is such a pretty doily Belle I am glad it is the one we chose
> 
> Are you getting rain Tanya?? I think ours has gone finally.. 3 days straight of heavy rain  We are going to head to the beach pretty quick and see what has washed up  yesterday there were large logs up high.. the surf right now is going to be super high I think they call them 'Tiger Tides' Not much beach available unless the low tide is a good one


Yes, raining almost all day and now getting into the car. YUK!
At least the temps are supposed to me above freezing or I will not go. The City is always a few degrees warmer tho, so should be okay


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> My DH and I watch thunderstorms and weather often. Whenever something interesting happens one of us will get the other.


Some storms are nice; others I can do without. I have had so much turbulence in my life, calm feels better these years.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Chris, I'm a long way from perfect, but I figured out very early on what was important and what could wait. I also used to sit on the front verandah and watch the rain with my Dad, he loved watching storms and lightning as well. I'm terrified of storms now because of one I experienced. I was home alone and I could hear things breaking. We had hailstones that were huge and they broke our polycarbonate roof in the back room and filled it with water up to the top of the step. It broke the skylights and I had huge hailstones rolling around my bathroom. The front entrance ceiling caved in and filled with water. I had to stand on doonas soaking up some of the water, to get to the meter box to turn off the electricity. It also killed some of my Koi fish in the back room. It was terrifying and I couldn't reach my hubby on the phone because of the storm, so I rang my brother and he rang Pete for me. Where Pete was the sky was blue and no sign of a storm. It was a bit funny the next day surrounded by all the damage, the thing that upset me the most was some of my fish had died. I think I might be a little strange. 💞


Not strange. But having been through enough hurricanes home alone I understand. My neighbor, who is very afraid of storms, had a roof flashing come partially loose in one storm. It was raking back and forth across her roof with the wind. But I could not do anything until the eye passage, and even then there wasn't much I could do but try to secure the flashing back to the eaves. We have been very lucky with the lack of major damage.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Toni your going to really like them. They are very sharp and rough enough to stay in the project instead of go flying LOL
> Tanya that was http://www.eknittingneedles.com They have some very nice needles for a very good price. I bought the whole DPN's set for $25.00 free shipping and they start at size US 0 and go up to US 15  I am gentle with the US 1 I am sure they will break if I tried.. any bamboo needle that size would need to be handled with care ...


I have a set of their bamboo circulars - check your cables, you might need to glue them as they are plastic tubes slid onto the end of the bamboo but lack barbs to keep them from coming off. A little carpenters or white glue works just fine. I might pick up the DPN's as all mine are metal and yarn slides around a lot.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Some storms are nice; others I can do without. I have had so much turbulence in my life, calm feels better these years.


Did I mention we watch from the patio or from inside? Don't want to be *outside* watching a storm. Wishing you a safe drive today


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Did I mention we watch from the patio or from inside? Don't want to be *outside* watching a storm. Wishing you a safe drive today


Just checked temps and it is exactly at freezing. Prediction of 1/10" ice. That means Black Ice and I will not drive. Had a most horrific experience with Black Ice a number of years back and have never forgotten it. You could not even see the ice but cars were completely out of control skating across the road in every which direction. Even off the road was not safe as cars kept careening all over the place. So just cancelled out with my daughter and am now sitting and thinking how best to use my afternoon.

Maybe will do the second doily. That first one was the first thing I knit in weeks while writing the workshop pattern. Really need to exercise those needles again.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Belle, thank you for all the time you have taken to create these graphs and then sharing 2 with us. I am grateful for this opportunity to try a new skill. It helps to know that there are others here doing the same thing, so it helps to push me to try. I have to admit that I attempted a circular pattern once before (probably about a year ago) and never tried again. I knew that eventually I would do this. And I have to say that your method of casting on is what has saved me. Having some substance already knit is a big help. Thank you!


Good for you, Chris. As with so many things, once you get the feel for it, your fingers know what to do and just do it. I learned to use DPs on socks and when I tried circular knitting the only real problem I had was holding the needles. Then once I learned the stem cast on, it became relatively easy. Glad you have mastered yet another wonderful technique.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Just checked temps and it is exactly at freezing. Prediction of 1/10" ice. That means Black Ice and I will not drive. Had a most horrific experience with Black Ice a number of years back and have never forgotten it. You could not even see the ice but cars were completely out of control skating across the road in every which direction. Even off the road was not safe as cars kept careening all over the place. So just cancelled out with my daughter and am now sitting and thinking how best to use my afternoon.
> 
> Maybe will do the second doily. That first one was the first thing I knit in weeks while writing the workshop pattern. Really need to exercise those needles again.


I don't blame you a bit, Tanya, and hopefully your daughter was understanding about it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> lol, try being short with long arms. Clothing manufacturers assume if you are under 5'4" then you have t-rex arms. Sleeves are always too short for me. But being vertically challenged has some advantages. I can hide in a crowd for one.


Ooh! Me, too. :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Just checked temps and it is exactly at freezing. Prediction of 1/10" ice. That means Black Ice and I will not drive. Had a most horrific experience with Black Ice a number of years back and have never forgotten it. You could not even see the ice but cars were completely out of control skating across the road in every which direction. Even off the road was not safe as cars kept careening all over the place. So just cancelled out with my daughter and am now sitting and thinking how best to use my afternoon.
> 
> Maybe will do the second doily. That first one was the first thing I knit in weeks while writing the workshop pattern. Really need to exercise those needles again.


I can relate to the experience with black ice. I have had two scary run ins with black ice. Not to be recommended. Stay safe!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I don't blame you a bit, Tanya, and hopefully your daughter was understanding about it.


Yes, she was pretty non-plussed about it. She invited her brothers, too and hadn't heard from them so wasn't expecting them to show up. They may. Not very responsible people about communicating or considering their impact on others. Their mother held them way too close and did too damn much for them in my opinion.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, she was pretty non-plussed about it. She invited her brothers, too and hadn't heard from them so wasn't expecting them to show up. They may. Not very responsible people about communicating or considering their impact on others. Their mother held them way too close and did too damn much for them in my opinion.


I find that incredibly rude when people behave that way. It is so inconsiderate. At least you let her know and it was probably disappointing for her, but your safety is more important!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Success! I was having an awful time starting the first doily. 6 stitches just was not enough for me to anchor that first row. So I started on doily #26. I am up about 4 rows things are looking good. I am using the DPs. The circular needle just was not working either. Notice how it's not me that's not working. HA!

Tanya, your safety is important. So glad you are home safe tonight.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I fully understand not venturing out in bad weather. I did not go to church today because of the rain with the low temperature and its a good thing I didnt. The dirt road I live on looks like a sheet of ice. I may not make it to work tomorrow if it still looks like this. One day last winter, and there was a lot of snow that fell last year, it was warm and everything was melting and running down the hill because the drainage areas (hand dug by me and my neighbor) were still covered with snow so all was melting down the hill over the packed snow. The snow was never a problem for me to drive up but the water made it more icy and slippery. I pulled up the hill and the car slid sideways. I was stuck. My young neighbor was just coming down and helped me spread sand and cinders but to no avail. I wound up sliding back down the hill and the car was veering to one direction. I cut the wheels hard to avoid plowing into my neighbors house at the bottom and wound up doing a total 180 and was heading back down the road. It took me an hour to walk that short distance back up the hil to get some clothes together and went to my sisters in NJ for the rest of the weekend. 
But Ros I had to laugh at the end of your story when you said what really upset you was the Koi fish that had died. To go through all that scary things and it is the little most personal things that drive it home. So I'm not laughing at you but just smiling at how much I understand.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Remember the ripple advent scarf I was making? It is finally blocked! It's been done for 2 weeks. So here it is.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, that is very pretty. Your yarn compliments the pattern beautifully. A very beautiful knit :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Remember the ripple advent scarf I was making? It is finally blocked! It's been done for 2 weeks. So here it is.


Is this a variegated yarn, Chris, or did you work the striping deliberately? They are an interesting mix of colours. It looks really good.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Chris, that is beautiful. I love both the pattern and the yarn colour. Do you have a link for the pattern?

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Remember the ripple advent scarf I was making? It is finally blocked! It's been done for 2 weeks. So here it is.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Remember the ripple advent scarf I was making? ...


Oh that is a marvellous mingling of colour, Chris - some great patterns in there, too.

ETA: I checked the FOs on Ravelry (& downloaded the pattern) & yours is the loveliest one there.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your scarf, Chris. The color is gorgeous. Such a highlight to the pattern.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, My Chris--didn't that come out beautifully. The colors are just fab! So interesting all the hill and dale variations. Works so well with the colors.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Success! I was having an awful time starting the first doily. 6 stitches just was not enough for me to anchor that first row. So I started on doily #26. I am up about 4 rows things are looking good. I am using the DPs. The circular needle just was not working either. Notice how it's not me that's not working. HA!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovey use of color Chris  Great stitches too!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Still raining and gray here. Got off the phone with my daughter--again, just as the boys were showing up. They are rude adults and the chances of them changing are slim. I do have a big problem with these 'kids' who think they should have no responsibility toward their parent generation. My kids are the same way. My son says he 'owes' me nothing but will ask me for info and my tools. My daughter pretends to 'care' about me and makes offers to help but then sabotages everything every time. She resents having to be responsible to other people--it has been her hue and cry for decades but she won't admit it. The boys have their own style of irresponsibility and ways of distancing themselves from involvement. You would think the adults never helped them or cared about their well being the way they act.

But staying home was the best decision. Chris I laughed at your ice on the road story. I was working on the house next door to me years ago. Literally their driveway is 100 ft from my door. Took the van up the driveway and got caught. Backed up an skidded into mud up to the center of my hub caps and had to call a tow truck to tow me out. The guy had this look on his face --the roll your eyes kind of look when he had to tow the truck just a couple of feet. This year when it snowed last month my truck got stuck on the ice piles from the road snow plowing and there I was with the truck have way across the road. That was fun. Figured what the heck. Someone will be forced to stop and help. My neighbor took a look and came out immediately to help. One of the reasons I bought my house years ago was the short flat driveway specifically because of the snow and ice issues. Unfortunately my road has a couple of steep hills that are really treacherous. 

But when I think of living in warmer climates there are issues of tornadoes, the Wizard of Oz kind, Roof raising hurricanes, weeks of 100+ temps in summer, etc. So I always come back to staying put. The only other region to live in would be the west coast in Washington or N. Oregon for the milder temps. Of course they have earthquakes, lots of rain and radiation from Fukushima now!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have a set of their bamboo circulars - check your cables, you might need to glue them as they are plastic tubes slid onto the end of the bamboo but lack barbs to keep them from coming off. A little carpenters or white glue works just fine. I might pick up the DPN's as all mine are metal and yarn slides around a lot.


all my sets of needles are fine.. great even.  I said if I was too rough with a #1 bamboo needle it would probably break. I have heard the stories on KP about bamboo DPN's .. I am sure some are better than others but mine are just fine.. I am really enjoying using them


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya we have no radiation coming in from Japan.. We are constantly tested and the tests come back negative.. so no worries there... I can't complain about the weather. I know mine is heaven compared to some areas of our country.. The rainy season is something we just ignore if needing to be out in it.. but no one of course is eager to get out there 

We had a beautiful walk on the beach this morning.. walked over a mile  I found some pretty rocks and 1 agate.. those are bought and if we ever needed some extra cash we could sell them.. mostly we just collect them!! 
Lots of running also.. we walked a fair distance from the ocean but sneaker waves had us running.. the dogs loved it.. and are nice and comfy sleeping off this mornings exercises 

I got a bit more knitting done.. I almost feel like I am getting sick.. I have upped my Vita C and all the other herbs that I don't really care to spell out!! fingers crossed I am well in the morning and able to get my client to her procedure.

very pretty scarf Chris I love those colors... it will brighten any outfit 
Way to go Bev.. those DPN's are a bit tricky to start, I worry about twisting my stitches.. the started thread that I used helped stablize my stitches but they still wanted to twist a little.. it worked though.. I have a few more rows to go then the crochet. I hope to get some blocking done this coming week


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Chris, that is beautiful. I love both the pattern and the yarn colour. Do you have a link for the pattern?
> Sue


I'd like to thank everyone for their kind comments in my scarf. Here is the link - it is still free but I believe by the end of the month she will charge for it. Last year her scarf was a fair isle motif and I am going to purchase that one, eventually. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chevron-ripple-stitch-advent-scarf-2014

The yarn I used is the same yarn that I used for the Random Monet. I found a 2nd ball of it after I cast off the RM, or it would have been bigger. So the yarn is striped sock yarn called Indulgence. What I don't like about it is the variegated sections. I added extra colors for the garter stitch rows to help make the yarn last and also did less repeats on most of the patterns and it is still as tall as me. The green, purple and turquoise stripes are Sachenmayer baby wool. It is a #1 yarn in 25 g balls with 85 m (93 yards) I think I may make a fair isle cowl with this yarn.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I checked the FOs on Ravelry (& downloaded the pattern) & yours is the loveliest one there.


flattery will get you anywhere. But there are a few that I like much better than mine. I think some women dropped out or chose different yarn after seeing some of the pictures as they were progressing. I felt that way with mine at first, but in the end I really do like it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Great job on your scarf, Chris!!! And thanks for the pattern.  I really like how your colors complimented the stitch patterns. They matched up very well. :thumbup:

I can totally relate to the weather stories. We are in a thaw right now. I can imagine what the dogs look like when they come in. Very drippy. What a mess! :thumbdown: We sure are wishing we lived on a blacktop road right now though. Those bikes would be out in a heart beat!!!

Take Care!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, it is good you made the choice to stay home. I just saw the news and they showed cars sliding all over the place on roads in NY and PA.

Chris, the scarf is so pretty. The colors really do compliment the design perfectly. Thanks for th link to the pattern.

Bev I know what you mean about those uncooperative knitting needles! Glad you got past the beginning wobblies. 

I just washed and blocked the # 2 mini. There is definitely lots of room for improvement!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> flattery will get you anywhere. But there are a few that I like much better than mine. I think some women dropped out or chose different yarn after seeing some of the pictures as they were progressing. I felt that way with mine at first, but in the end I really do like it.


Chris, lovely scarf and the designer is another Tricia.

Ros, prayers and hugs. Lovely pictures.

I drove by a field the other day that had a huge flock of geese grazing. I don't think I have seen so many at one time, in one place before. The ground was covered.

Belle, great presentation. Your instructions and pictures are clear. There is a lot of great information here. I am working on the minis but it is slow. Maybe I should have started with heavier thread, like 5 or 3. I feel all thumbs.

Everyone stay safe in the icy, stormy weather. I remember once I was driving on ice and being so careful. I made it through the winding hills then came to the flattest place in the road. The car spin out across the road, just missed on-coming traffic and road sign posts, headed in the opposite direction. Black ice. It happened so quick and there was no warning, no slipping or sliding. After traffic got by I eased the car back on the road turned off at an intersection to get the car turned around again and continued very carefully to my destination. Now I do not have to drive on ice. I will cancel plans or appointments rather than drive in hazardous situations.

That said I had a car pull out in front of me recently. Only God could have prevented a collision.  Everything shifted, I braked so hard. Then little ways down the road the driver changed lanes, when I changed to the other lane she pulled back in front of me and drove weaving in both lanes.

Please be careful. I have heard several similar stories of people driving crazy the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Remember the ripple advent scarf I was making? It is finally blocked! It's been done for 2 weeks. So here it is.


That is beautiful, Chris!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--I know what you mean about your weather climate. My daughter lived in Seattle for a few years and I visited out there a couple of times, going up the Olympic Peninsula and out into the Bay there. It was beautiful and loved the way those huge rock formations rise out of the ocean. I also remember driving one day out to the mountains just east of Seattle. It was the first day the roads were open there after winter. The snow banks were at least 8-12 ft high on either side of the road: there was no place to pull off to walk or look. We drove back into Seattle where the temps were up about 80* and went to a Japanese Botanical garden and photo'd Koi fish pools May daughter drove truck for 1 year there and weather was a constant part of our conversation. I loved the Peninsula and found so much of it looked familiar to me except it was much bigger than back East. It took me a while to recognize the wild snapdragons along the roadsides because they were so tall as compared to our little 6-8" plants. And so many names the same as back East; had to remind myself where I was.

Called the City to talk with everyone and they all said the roads down there were flooded and horrid for driving. I will go down there next Saturday for a day's work. One of the boys manages the proctoring for State tests and he is giving me a days work. So will see people upfront and personal and then come home for Sunday to look at a house my daughter may want to buy. Will have to take measurements/photos for an estimate for the repair work needed on it. I saw the house last summer with her and it needs a lot. If she buys the house I will probably do the work. So potentially a very busy week and getting to see almost everyone I missed today.

Toni--It must be frustrating not to be able to ride with good weather. But look at all the drama that weather gives us in our lives; all these stories of our trials and tribulations to tell.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I'd like to thank everyone for their kind comments in my scarf. Here is the link - it is still free but I believe by the end of the month she will charge for it. Last year her scarf was a fair isle motif and I am going to purchase that one, eventually.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chevron-ripple-stitch-advent-scarf-2014
> 
> The yarn I used is the same yarn that I used for the Random Monet. I found a 2nd ball of it after I cast off the RM, or it would have been bigger. So the yarn is striped sock yarn called Indulgence. What I don't like about it is the variegated sections. I added extra colors for the garter stitch rows to help make the yarn last and also did less repeats on most of the patterns and it is still as tall as me. The green, purple and turquoise stripes are Sachenmayer baby wool. It is a #1 yarn in 25 g balls with 85 m (93 yards) I think I may make a fair isle cowl with this yarn.


I guess it takes a lot to find the absolutely perfect yarn! But I still like the result!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just heard from Ros. Sad to say that her cousin Wayne passed away peacefully in his sleep this morning - Australian time - so I guess not long ago. She says that she will probably be back on LP in a couple of days but just needs some time to get her head together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just heard from Ros. Sad to say that her cousin Wayne passed away peacefully in his sleep this morning - Australian time - so I guess not long ago. She says that she will probably be back on LP in a couple of days but just needs some time to get her head together.


Thank Goodness it was a speedy passing, although always a shock when it actually happens, thanks for letting us know, Jane.- Prayers for all Ros' family.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info, Jane. Prayers continuing for Ros and family.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing, Julie. I guess he felt that it was time to let go.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I was thinking the same thing, Julie. I guess he felt that it was time to let go.


It was clear he made that choice--marrying his love and stopping everything and slipping into a morphine coma. People do know when it is their time. It is for those remaining to accept it and let the person go in peace with love.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--It must be frustrating not to be able to ride with good weather. But look at all the drama that weather gives us in our lives; all these stories of our trials and tribulations to tell.


Yes, it is much better to be safe. I am glad you chose to stay home.

Tricia, I am so glad your incident on the highway turned out well. How scary!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I just heard from Ros. Sad to say that her cousin Wayne passed away peacefully in his sleep this morning - Australian time - so I guess not long ago. She says that she will probably be back on LP in a couple of days but just needs some time to get her head together.


Please let her know they are all in our prayers and to take her time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just heard from Ros. Sad to say that her cousin Wayne passed away peacefully in his sleep this morning - Australian time - so I guess not long ago. She says that she will probably be back on LP in a couple of days but just needs some time to get her head together.


Thanks, Jane, for the information. Will continue with prayers for Ros and her family.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know, Jane. I will keep and her family in my prayers.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I meant to post this earlier but I don't see it. I am not working with a full deck tonight - so if I already shared this, please forgive me... 
Bunnymuff is offering this pattern free:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/felicitys-shawl-of-generosity


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I meant to post this earlier but I don't see it. I am not working with a full deck tonight - so if I already shared this, please forgive me...
> Bunnymuff is offering this pattern free:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/felicitys-shawl-of-generosity


Thanks, Jane. It's really lovely and I've saved it to my library.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I just heard from Ros. Sad to say that her cousin Wayne passed away peacefully in his sleep this morning - Australian time - so I guess not long ago. She says that she will probably be back on LP in a couple of days but just needs some time to get her head together.


I am so sorry and will continue saying prayers for all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I meant to post this earlier but I don't see it. I am not working with a full deck tonight - so if I already shared this, please forgive me...
> Bunnymuff is offering this pattern free:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/felicitys-shawl-of-generosity


Thank you for this. I am a big fan so I have got it :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I meant to post this earlier but I don't see it. I am not working with a full deck tonight - so if I already shared this, please forgive me...
> Bunnymuff is offering this pattern free:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/felicitys-shawl-of-generosity


I like this one with its clean geometry. It is now saved. thanx


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Chris, lovely scarf and the designer is another Tricia.
> 
> Ros, prayers and hugs. Lovely pictures.
> 
> ...


Around here when the geese are back, you will see whole areas in parks completely covered. One town was trying to get rid of them because they took over the town center which was a park with a small lake. The poop was so extreme that people couldn't use the area. We have to learn to live with nature, but sometimes it seems some of nature needs to learn to live with us 😄

That black ice is so treacherous. You were lucky you could pull back onto the road. In my situation we had to wait for the ice to melt or State trucks come with sand. I am typically a pretty confident and fast driver--except in winter. The guys at work used to call me Mario Andretti, but in winter I turn into a turtle on slow speed when there is any kind of wet weather. I don't drive in snow anymore unless caught in a surprise downfall.

#26 doily is much easier to start than #2. Using circulars, it gets a bit tight in the round about half-way thru. Two circs would be good on this little ditty.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Jane for letting us know about Ros. Sending more prayers and hugs for her and her family. 
Also thanks for that interesting pattern. 

Tanya, when do you change to circulars? And what length?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Around here when the geese are back, you will see whole areas in parks completely covered. One town was trying to get rid of them because they took over the town center which was a park with a small lake. The poop was so extreme that people couldn't use the area. We have to learn to live with nature, but sometimes it seems some of nature needs to learn to live with us 😄
> 
> That black ice is so treacherous. You were lucky you could pull back onto the road. In my situation we had to wait for the ice to melt or State trucks come with sand. I am typically a pretty confident and fast driver--except in winter. The guys at work used to call me Mario Andretti, but in winter I turn into a turtle on slow speed when there is any kind of wet weather. I don't drive in snow anymore unless caught in a surprise downfall.
> 
> #26 doily is much easier to start than #2. Using circulars, it gets a bit tight in the round about half-way thru. Two circs would be good on this little ditty.


At least YOUR geese migrate. Here in Indianapolis the Canada geese are here to stay. I could just walk up to a hillside full of geese and ... flappy snack? Getting catty here since there are so many of them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just to add to Belle's great blocking notes, someone today posted this link to blocking different yarns. It is a little article from Vogue

http://www.vogueknitting.com/pattern_help/how-to/learn_to_crochet/finishing/blocking.aspx

might be useful to some


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> At least YOUR geese migrate. Here in Indianapolis the Canada geese are here to stay. I could just walk up to a hillside full of geese and ... flappy snack? Getting catty here since there are so many of them.


That is interesting since I thought they migrated for warmer climates in winter. Geese returning here is always a mixed blessing since their return is one of the signs of Spring which are all hungry for.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Jane for letting us know about Ros. Sending more prayers and hugs for her and her family.
> Also thanks for that interesting pattern.
> 
> Tanya, when do you change to circulars? And what length?


On #2 doily I think I changed around row 5 or 6 when it felt comfortable. On doily #26 I began with a circular and actually thought of changing to DPNs as the the circle became so tight on a 32" needle. Then I thought maybe 2 circus would be more comfortable. I was too lazy to dig out the 2nd circa so struggled with the tightness. I also used a double strand for the doily of strands w/o much stretch to them. Should have used a #3 needle I think.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That is interesting since I thought they migrated for warmer climates in winter. Geese returning here is always a mixed blessing since their return is one of the signs of Spring which are all hungry for.


Trust me...these are not clipped birds! I could easily snag 2-3 that have flown within 10 feet above me at our apartment complex. Now all y'all know why I don't have to hunt rabbit...I'm laying in wait for my dinner. <droooool!>


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Jane thanks for the pattern and the info on Ros. I he that we can bring a smile to her face when she comes back. Many prayers and {{{(((hugs)))}}} to Ros. 

Well I won't be going to work today as the dirt road I live on is definitely a sheet of ice. A few snowflakes fell so I will go out when it gets a little lighter out and see if I can take a picture of any. I do have a couple pics of snowflakes on my car window from last winter. 

Tricia, are they Canadian geese? There are literally thousands of snow geese that come down from Canada and winter on a lake in NJ that is about 45 minutes from me. They fly into the few farm fields that are remaining here in PA for lunch  sometimes I get a chance to see them. Coming home from my daughters house on Christmas Day I got to see what had to be hundreds of them in a field next to the highway. Some were taking off and ready to head back to the lake. They float in the middle of that lake and look like salt and pepper dots in the distance. There is also an Eagles nest there although I wasn't able to determine where it was from our vantage point. I wish I had a picture of them on the pad or phone so I could show you.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Trust me...these are not clipped birds! I could easily snag 2-3 that have flown within 10 feet above me at our apartment complex. Now all y'all know why I don't have to hunt rabbit...I'm laying in wait for my dinner. <droooool!>


Hahaha, that makes me laugh. And I know it would be so easy to catch them. They are not afraid of humans.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I found a link that has pictures of the snow geese at Merrill Creek Reservoir, NJ. Also he has other pictures there. 
http://www.shltrip.com/Merrill_Creek_Reservoir.html


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Snowflakes on the icy road


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris..... WOW!! and the ice crystals are amazing :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all... Lots going on since my last post 

Kiaxixang our geese are year round also. They do migrate but not all of them... We have a place I said should be called Goose Flats LOL they are always out there.. I think they like our area because we are fairly temped compared to the rest of the country... Also in Bend there is a park called Drake Park and the geese are huge and they are there year round.. Bend can get quite a bit of snow so I don't know why they stick around.. Feeding is prohibited!!! if caught you can get into a lot of trouble.. 
Well I have a very busy day.. probably a 10 hour day on the road.. I hope my client will be able to be strong enough to come home after her procedure.. I am very worried about her.. We will know more tonight!! at least the family will be there this time.. I doubt I'll be getting any knitting done but you never know.. I'll take it just incase 
(((((HUGS)))))) Ros!! I know this is sad for you and your family.. I pray you find peace and comfort in knowing he is no longer in pain or distress... it is hard no matter what... it takes time and the good memories will outweigh the feelings of loss..


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

((((hugs)))) to you, Ros, I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like your cousin was able to find peace in his passing. May you and your family be granted peace, strength and comfort. I hope that his funeral will be a celebration of his life and legacy that brings smiles with the shared memories.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--how did you get such detail on the snowflakes. Very impressive.

Awoke today to high 30's temp and now up to 41*. Bringing in firewood momentarily will feel so good. So glad there was enough in the house for yesterdays rainy day.

Dishcloth is clearly 'IT' for the second line. The balloon on the left is completing. So "Let It Go." may be the image. And the idea is to let go of the balloon as opposed to a sport thing. That is my take.

Finished #26 and here it is--unblocked:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love your mini!

Definitely looks like that dishcloth probably says "Let it go".

Sue



tamarque said:


> Chris--how did you get such detail on the snowflakes. Very impressive.
> 
> Awoke today to high 30's temp and now up to 41*. Bringing in firewood momentarily will feel so good. So glad there was enough in the house for yesterdays rainy day.
> 
> ...


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Jane thanks for the pattern and the info on Ros. I he that we can bring a smile to her face when she comes back. Many prayers and {{{(((hugs)))}}} to Ros.
> 
> Tricia, are they Canadian geese? There are literally thousands of snow geese that come down from Canada and winter on a lake in NJ that is about 45 minutes from me. They fly into the few farm fields that are remaining here in PA for lunch  sometimes I get a chance to see them. Coming home from my daughters house on Christmas Day I got to see what had to be hundreds of them in a field next to the highway. Some were taking off and ready to head back to the lake. They float in the middle of that lake and look like salt and pepper dots in the distance. There is also an Eagles nest there although I wasn't able to determine where it was from our vantage point. I wish I had a picture of them on the pad or phone so I could show you.


Chris, I'm not sure. At first I wasn't even sure what it was, wondered what was in the field. I'm so used to seeing and hearing geese fly over in the fall this was a surprise. They were black and white and so close together. Cattle don't even graze in that tight a group. There are some ponds around and a couple of lakes. The ponds are frozen but the lakes may not be.

The weather has changed and is affecting animal behavior. Population growth is eliminating their habitat, forcing them to adapt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Chris..... WOW!! and the ice crystals are amazing :thumbup:


ditto.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris, yummy pictures of the snowflakes. Great shots.  Thanks for the link to the bird pictures. 

Tanya, yay for you in getting done with doily 26. I worked on it last night. My printer missed the last decrease in rows 19 and 21, so I must redo 19 and 20. But I am loving the result. I set it aside to finish my fingerless mitts, now I am back to my RV. I will probably get back to my SW tomorrow. I'd like to finish my 26 tonight.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Just to add to Belle's great blocking notes, someone today posted this link to blocking different yarns. It is a little article from Vogue
> 
> http://www.vogueknitting.com/pattern_help/how-to/learn_to_crochet/finishing/blocking.aspx
> 
> might be useful to some


Thanks, Tanya.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Snowflakes on the icy road


Wow! Those pictures are amazing!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Chris--how did you get such detail on the snowflakes. Very impressive.
> 
> Awoke today to high 30's temp and now up to 41*. Bringing in firewood momentarily will feel so good. So glad there was enough in the house for yesterdays rainy day.
> 
> ...


It looks good, Tanya. Mine is almost finished - just need to finish off the center and block it and the first one. Will do that today hopefully.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Chris, yummy pictures of the snowflakes. Great shots.  Thanks for the link to the bird pictures.
> 
> Tanya, yay for you in getting done with doily 26. I worked on it last night. My printer missed the last decrease in rows 19 and 21, so I must redo 19 and 20. But I am loving the result. I set it aside to finish my fingerless mitts, now I am back to my RV. I will probably get back to my SW tomorrow. I'd like to finish my 26 tonight.


Those look great, Bev.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Snowflakes on the icy road


Neat


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Finished #26 and here it is--unblocked:


So pretty in that yarn - different effect entirely than the white cotton.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I set it aside to finish my fingerless mitts, ....


Good work. They look nice & comfy - a good fit.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So pretty in that yarn - different effect entirely than the white cotton.


#26 is in white cotton and metallic gold worked double strand. Not an easy knit but didn't like the plain white cotton. Belle's doilies in white are great for showing the detail in the photos. The color adds some oomph to the doily I think.

Bev--I really like those mitts and your colors are just perfect.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Finished #26 and here it is--unblocked:


Tanya -- very much like the crochetted picot edge that you used on the chain. I hope you'll share it with us when it is blocked. Since I don't do a lot of crochet, I'm wondering if the sc and picot will in any way limit the stretch in the blocking. I think when I blocked mine it was about 6 1/2" (with crochet chain). Curious to find out??


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Chris, yummy pictures of the snowflakes. Great shots.  Thanks for the link to the bird pictures.
> 
> Tanya, yay for you in getting done with doily 26. I worked on it last night. My printer missed the last decrease in rows 19 and 21, so I must redo 19 and 20. But I am loving the result. I set it aside to finish my fingerless mitts, now I am back to my RV. I will probably get back to my SW tomorrow. I'd like to finish my 26 tonight.


Bev - really like the mitts. Normally not my thing, but I like the effect of the color spiralling.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow Chris, those are amazing pictures of snowflakes on the ice. I don't think I have ever seen that happen before, where each snowflake lasts so long in such perfect shape.

Bev, love the mitts. They look really nice on you. 

I do like that glittery look on your mini lace Tanya and the edging.

Here is the first one blocked. I haven't started the 2nd one yet.
I ended up with a wrong count on the last row, but I was afraid to tink back! 
Also the middle openings are not the same tension - lots more practice needed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, those are very attractive. The twist really sets them off.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, I am very impressed.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Chris--how did you get such detail on the snowflakes. Very impressive.
> Finished #26 and here it is--unblocked:


Very nice mini Tanya. Is that cotton? Maybe I'll work on one in a little while with thicker yarn so I don't get discouraged. And then I can work my way down to the crochet cotton.

3 years ago I decided I needed to get a smartphone instead of the ancient thing I was carrying around. Went shopping and asked Denise to show me all the phones in the store - she's a friend that works at the AT&T store. I got the iPhone solely because it has a good camera and the lense is made by some glass company that makes expensive binoculars and probably even telescopes I would think.(just can't remember the name anymore) So it takes a couple seconds to get it to focus up so close, but it works great and I used the zoom for his too. The zoom works better in close quarters rather than trying to get a pic of something in the distance. Although it does help sometimes for that, just can't zoom all the way.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Chris, I'm not sure. At first I wasn't even sure what it was, wondered what was in the field. I'm so used to seeing and hearing geese fly over in the fall this was a surprise. They were black and white and so close together. Cattle don't even graze in that tight a group. There are some ponds around and a couple of lakes. The ponds are frozen but the lakes may not be.
> 
> The weather has changed and is affecting animal behavior. Population growth is eliminating their habitat, forcing them to adapt.


Tricia, if hey are white and black they are definitely Snow Geese. I have only seen them in HUGE flocks like that. I have even seen them flying back north a few years ago and there were a lot more than when you see the Canadian geese flying. You should check out the pictures on that site I linked to earlier. The first 3 pictures are snow geese for sure. 
I love the snow geese because I usually get to see them every year at Christmas for some reason.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wow Chris, those are amazing pictures of snowflakes on the ice. I don't think I have ever seen that happen before, where each snowflake lasts so long in such perfect shape.
> 
> Bev, love the mitts. They look really nice on you.
> 
> ...


Caryn, that looks great!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Caryn, that looks great!


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- very much like the crochetted picot edge that you used on the chain. I hope you'll share it with us when it is blocked. Since I don't do a lot of crochet, I'm wondering if the sc and picot will in any way limit the stretch in the blocking. I think when I blocked mine it was about 6 1/2" (with crochet chain). Curious to find out??


Will let you know how it blocks. The large chain loops on the edge have a lot of stretch to them. I did a 8 chains instead of 10 as I worked double strand. Then did 4 sc in the loop, a 3 ch picot and another 4 sc. Finished the loop off with a sl st in the top of the gathered sf's from the first row. Pretty simple and it seemed to fit the scale of the doily.

Will say that my start ring was like the magic ring I do with crochet except I did it with the knitting needles. Works much neater/easier with the hook but not to shabby an experience here.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Here is the first one blocked...


Way to go!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> I found a link that has pictures of the snow geese at Merrill Creek Reservoir, NJ. Also he has other pictures there.
> http://www.shltrip.com/Merrill_Creek_Reservoir.html


Chris, This group was not as white as the snow geese but not as dark as the Canadian. Do they mix and travel or feed together? I do remember my first impression was sheets of white plastic rumpled and fluttering in the breeze. It was hard to see them and drive/watch traffic. They were several yards from the street.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Very nice mini Tanya. Is that cotton? Maybe I'll work on one in a little while with thicker yarn so I don't get discouraged. And then I can work my way down to the crochet cotton.
> 
> 3 years ago I decided I needed to get a smartphone instead of the ancient thing I was carrying around. Went shopping and asked Denise to show me all the phones in the store - she's a friend that works at the AT&T store. I got the iPhone solely because it has a good camera and the lense is made by some glass company that makes expensive binoculars and probably even telescopes I would think.(just can't remember the name anymore) So it takes a couple seconds to get it to focus up so close, but it works great and I used the zoom for his too. The zoom works better in close quarters rather than trying to get a pic of something in the distance. Although it does help sometimes for that, just can't zoom all the way.


Sounds like you chose a good phone/camera. It sure did a great job.

I did use cotton. First doily was a mercerized cotton. Second one was the standard crochet cotton paired with the metallic crochet thread. I used #2 needles in both. The second one was a chore on the hand as I had doubled the yarn thickness and the metallic is pretty stiff. A #3 needle would have worked more easily but I wanted to see what the density would be like with the #2. I do like it.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Chris--how did you get such detail on the snowflakes. Very impressive.
> 
> Awoke today to high 30's temp and now up to 41*. Bringing in firewood momentarily will feel so good. So glad there was enough in the house for yesterdays rainy day.
> 
> ...


lovely mini. It should look good after blocking.

Let It Go has been suggested. Maybe the balloon wan't suggested. I have seen Let It Go, See it go, watch it go with balloons or a ball of yarn with/without needles. A lot are suggesting let it go because of Frozen and the song. I wonder if there will be a second balloon. So far a winner has not been announced.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wow Chris, those are amazing pictures of snowflakes on the ice. I don't think I have ever seen that happen before, where each snowflake lasts so long in such perfect shape.
> 
> Bev, love the mitts. They look really nice on you.
> 
> ...


Caryn--that came out so nicely. I see the unevenness but, frankly, it does not matter. What lace knitter has every YO exactly the same size? I think it is a matter of scale and balance that counts with these little size differences. I would say that even with a missing stitch most times those little errors can be worked into the project without being noticed.

I was taught years ago by the man who trained me in remodeling work that it wasn't that you made a mistake but how you dealt with it. He was bemoaning the guys who would tear everything apart to start over again. He wanted me to understand that the skill is in figuring out how to make what you had work without wasting time and materials doing it all over. That point has stayed with me, altho I admit that it took a long time for me to really feel comfortable leaving little errors in place. So I try to look at my work with as detached an eye as I can muster and see what really needs a redo, and what I can deal with. Actually I found a dropped stitch in one of the leaves on #26 and was just not going to think back 4 rows. I did the fix when I finished by weaving in a bit of yarn and finishing it off on the back. I bet you cannot tell.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Amazing photos and projects, ladies!

Sure is a good thing you stayed off of that ice, Tanya and Chris! We have seen video on the news and it looks nasty!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Amazing photos and projects, ladies!
> 
> Sure is a good thing you stayed off of that ice, Tanya and Chris! We have seen video on the news and it looks nasty!


The town had the sanding trucks out early this a.m even tho the temps were in the mid-30's. My back road is fine now so I am sure the main roads are okay today. But, yes, yesterday was a nightmare and I am very glad I stayed home

Have you been able to get on your bike today?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Snowflakes on the icy road


Very good, detailed pictures of snow flakes and ice crystals.

I can't believe it is 70°F here in the middle of January! It started warming 3 days ago and looks like it will slowly cool over the next 10 days. To make it hard on the body it gets down below freezing at night then warms up by mid-afternoon. This is more like fall or spring. Trees will be budding and early flowers blooming to get frozen. I am enjoying the break from freezing winter but concerned about the rest of winter.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Will check it out.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Just to add to Belle's great blocking notes, someone today posted this link to blocking different yarns. It is a little article from Vogue
> 
> http://www.vogueknitting.com/pattern_help/how-to/learn_to_crochet/finishing/blocking.aspx
> 
> might be useful to some


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Amazing to see the snowflakes so clearly on the ice.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Snowflakes on the icy road


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn. That looks really good.

Sue


sisu said:


> Wow Chris, those are amazing pictures of snowflakes on the ice. I don't think I have ever seen that happen before, where each snowflake lasts so long in such perfect shape.
> 
> Bev, love the mitts. They look really nice on you.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I can't think of anything but Let or See for the first word. There's not much space for more than one or two letters. I think the winner may not be announced until we are all done.


triciad19 said:


> Let It Go has been suggested. Maybe the balloon wan't suggested. I have seen Let It Go, See it go, watch it go with balloons or a ball of yarn with/without needles. A lot are suggesting let it go because of Frozen and the song. I wonder if there will be a second balloon. So far a winner has not been announced.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bev, love your mitts. I hope to try them soon. I would like to make a pair for a teenager in KSU colors. Would like a pair for me too. 

Definitely need to start Christmas now. The dish/washcloth is interesting. I may get some of the other designs. I am thinking they can also be used as hot pads or pot holders too. Wonder if I can find some with farm themes, cows, goats, tractors, etc. 

No wonder I can't get wip finished, there are always a dozen things calling to be started and prayer shawls needed. So much illness.

Ros, I haven't forgotten you. Sending hugs, prayers and wishes of peace and comfort your way.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Very good, detailed pictures of snow flakes and ice crystals.
> 
> I can't believe it is 70°F here in the middle of January! It started warming 3 days ago and looks like it will slowly cool over the next 10 days. To make it hard on the body it gets down below freezing at night then warms up by mid-afternoon. This is more like fall or spring. Trees will be budding and early flowers blooming to get frozen. I am enjoying the break from freezing winter but concerned about the rest of winter.


We had 10 years of major winter thaws at this time of the year. They would last about 2 weeks and then drop into the typical zero degree weather at the end of January. Apple growers would set up smudge pots throughout the orchards to protect the buds from freezing. Major crop loses in this region because of these thaws. I live in big apple country. But for me, they were literally life saving. Having a break in freezing weather was what got me thru with any sanity left.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Wonder if I can find some with farm themes, cows, goats, tractors, etc....


You can find them with all sorts of designs.
The RMT designer has a cow & a ram shown here:
http://thedomesticdash.com/patterns/
This was from a quick search on Ravelty - some are for purchase but you could figure out the patten easily with a close up. I see a tractor. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&query=dishcloth%20pictures&page=1&sort=best


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--missed this question of yours before. There are so many free dish/wash cloths online that I cannot recall them. Sites like AllFreeKnitting always have a lot. AllFreeCrochet, too. If you do a search online you will find so many to chose from.

http://www.knittinghelp.com/free-patterns/categories/dishclothes-potholders?page=10

try this site. several animal cloths. at the end there was a moose pattern. some bird ones.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks to all for the kind words. It was a good challenge for me that I was determined to accomplish. So it felt really good to complete. I thank you Belle for the work you put into doing the charts for these and for all your instructions!

Tanya, I know what you mean about trying to be perfect. I certainly did not notice a dropped stitch repair in yours and I have done the same kind of repair on a few shawl patterns!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, so much has happened. I will probably miss someone. 

First, Tanya and Caryn, great doilies. I hope to get mine done tonight. I like your edging Tanya. I thought I would google crochet edgings and see what I come up with. 

I don't know what temp is is outside here for sure, but it feels like the low 60's. That's pretty nice for January. Yep, it's to get cold the end of January again and into Feb.

THanks all for the compliments on the mitts. I am very pleased with how they turned out. The twist makes it very interesting.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here is the first one blocked. I haven't started the 2nd one yet.
> I ended up with a wrong count on the last row, but I was afraid to tink back!
> Also the middle openings are not the same tension - lots more practice needed.


Good job. I think it looks good. I had a lot of problems getting those big holes perfectly the same -- never did make it. I think it is because the YOs happen at the end of a needle so you can't keep your tension on them -- so they vary. But it certainly is nice to see your accomplishment. After this, #26 will be a walk in the park.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, so much has happened. I will probably miss someone.
> 
> First, Tanya and Caryn, great doilies. I hope to get mine done tonight. I like your edging Tanya. I thought I would google crochet edgings and see what I come up with.
> 
> ...


Pinterest has a whole mess of edgings that I liked. Most of them seemed too complicated for this little piece tho. But see what you think.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> You can find them with all sorts of designs.
> The RMT designer has a cow & a ram shown here:
> http://thedomesticdash.com/patterns/
> This was from a quick search on Ravelty - some are for purchase but you could figure out the patten easily with a close up. I see a tractor.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&query=dishcloth%20pictures&page=1&sort=best


Jane, thanks. I was planning to search when I got some free time. :shock: 
This will help a lot.

Tanya thanks for your link too. I just realized. I need to do 2 projects a month to make Christmas gifts. Usually a prayer shawl or 2 a month and then the fun stuff like sw, alb, the minis and other lp projects. Maybe I need to go back to work so I have more time. :roll:

Then there is lesson preparation for Bible study every Sunday and Celebrate Recovery every Thursday and let's not forget the fur people, large and small. Is there time to breathe?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice snowflake photos Chris.

Congrats on finishing the doily Tanya.

Nice to see both mitts Bev, they are an interesting design.

Lovely doily Caryn, I had to stare at it a while to find the differences. Only you will know 

Tricia - there are several dishcloth sites that have farm motifs so you should have no trouble finding a lot of free ones.

Happy knitting,

Melanie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Jane, thanks. I was planning to search when I got some free time. :shock:
> This will help a lot.


I have come across site with loads of them - probably those that Tanya suggested.
I have set myself a little cloth knitting project & was mostly planning on doing the basic corner to corner one but I might intersperse with some of these designs. I don't mean to to be anything that I have to pay close attention to, though.
You mention prayer shawls & church - have you seen this one that I did for my MIL?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--that is a pretty popular pattern design. It was very well done.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--that is a pretty popular pattern design. It was very well done.


Thanks - I thought that it might be something that tricia might use.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Chris, This group was not as white as the snow geese but not as dark as the Canadian. Do they mix and travel or feed together? I do remember my first impression was sheets of white plastic rumpled and fluttering in the breeze. It was hard to see them and drive/watch traffic. They were several yards from the street.


I am having a hard time searching the site that could show me similar birds to he one in question. But it could mostly immature yearlings that are darker and there is also a darker morph called the blue morph. See the 2 birds in front of the first picture. Then I can come up with the Brant goose - see second picture. But I know that the snow geese winter in huge flocks, so I tend to think that is what you saw. I will see what else I can come up with in a little while.
ETA - I have only seen gulls flying around with the snow geese, so they are very similar in color and on a dreary day it is hard to tell if you see gulls or geese. I have never seen them with Canadian geese.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I have come across site with loads of them - probably those that Tanya suggested.
> I have set myself a little cloth knitting project & was mostly planning on doing the basic corner to corner one but I might intersperse with some of these designs. I don't mean to to be anything that I have to pay close attention to, though.
> You mention prayer shawls & church - have you seen this one that I did for my MIL?


Yes. I was thinking of using it for an additional gift for people who already have a prayer shawl and have made one as a test. In fact I got the link from you. I would like to find some cotton that is not variegated or natural. Something cheerful and colorful.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, didn't you post a link to a site with crochet edgings that we could look at? Or am I thinking of the blocking link?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Have you been able to get on your bike today?


Ooooooh!!! I wish! My DH started them up "because it is good for them", but our yard is so soft we couldn't get to the road if we tried. I sure wanted to though!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> concerned about the rest of winter.


My DH says that it is supposed to stay pretty mild the rest of the winter. That would be nice. I remember when we had those thaws and freezes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...In fact I got the link from you...


I had a vague memory of having posted it here before.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> I am having a hard time searching the site that could show me similar birds to he one in question. But it could mostly immature yearlings that are darker and there is also a darker morph called the blue morph. See the 2 birds in front of the first picture. Then I can come up with the Brant goose - see second picture. But I know that the snow geese winter in huge flocks, so I tend to think that is what you saw. I will see what else I can come up with in a little while.
> ETA - I have only seen gulls flying around with the snow geese, so they are very similar in color and on a dreary day it is hard to tell if you see gulls or geese. I have never seen them with Canadian geese.


I think it must have been snow geese. Seeing the young are darker makes me think so. They were mostly white with some varying shades of gray. Like I said it looked like huge sheets of rumpled plastic at first.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> My DH says that it is supposed to stay pretty mild the rest of the winter. That would be nice. I remember when we had those thaws and freezes.


I remember those. The roads would get soft and full of ruts so deep if you slipped off the ridges into the ruts you would be stuck. Then you hoped and prayed someone had a chain long enough to reach to pull you out. I've even seen blacktop break up because the ground under it softened in the freeze thaw.

Hope your dh is right about the rest of winter.

My neighbor was just by and discovered a flat on my tractor. He took the tire and wheel to see if he could fix it. Hope so, I need to put out hay tomorrow. Glad he found it now! Praise God.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, didn't you post a link to a site with crochet edgings that we could look at? Or am I thinking of the blocking link?


I posted the blocking link but suggested Pinterest for crochet edgings.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I remember those. The roads would get soft and full of ruts so deep if you slipped off the ridges into the ruts you would be stuck. Then you hoped and prayed someone had a chain long enough to reach to pull you out. I've even seen blacktop break up because the ground under it softened in the freeze thaw.
> 
> Hope your dh is right about the rest of winter.
> 
> My neighbor was just by and discovered a flat on my tractor. He took the tire and wheel to see if he could fix it. Hope so, I need to put out hay tomorrow. Glad he found it now! Praise God.


Nice neighbor.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> I think it must have been snow geese. Seeing the young are darker makes me think so. They were mostly white with some varying shades of gray. Like I said it looked like huge sheets of rumpled plastic at first.


Good, it has to be snow geese. The only other choices are Ross's goose which seems to be more white than the snow goose or the Barnacle goose which winters on the west coast - unless someone took a wrong turn. LOL.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Now to present my dinner choices - or how I have to get it:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, Kaixixang, I have a picture of you in my mind on a balcony in the city somewhere throwing out a fishing net at some passing geese.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, Kaixixang, I have a picture of you in my mind on a balcony in the city somewhere throwing out a fishing net at some passing geese.


Hmmm...no balcony was being used...but considering how close the trio was...THANKS! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Talk about timing! That sure was nice of your neighbor to take care of that tire for you, Tricia!!!

Beautiful photo of the trio of Canadian Geese, Kaixixang!!!

The snowflakes on the ice photo was amazing, Chris!!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Now to present my dinner choices - or how I have to get it:


How about a turkey? Lots of people here catch them with their vehicle. Little rough on the grill and radiator though if they hit it. I almost got a deer. It jumped over the hood of the car. A few more inches it would have been through the windshield and in my lap. I saw a flock of turkey about as big as those geese walking across my pasture. I counted a hundred and know I missed some.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone.. lots to catch up on! Tanya your #26 turned out really nice.. I like the addition of the dime in the corner it really helps to visualize its size 

Caryn great #2 doily.. I think it looks great.. isn't a unique twist to some stitches what makes the piece our own?  I am sure mine will be unique also 

very cool mits Bev!! I love them. Were they fun to make?? with the short rows I would think they would be!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, I loved making the mitts. It will be one of my stashbuster projects. I already have the yarn in mind for my next pair. It will match another shawlette.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free for the first 24 hours onlyuntil 3:00 p.m. U.S. Pacific time on Tuesday January 20th!! 
By Pam Jemelian who designed Random Monet:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/woodland-crescent-shawlette


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I never really gave much thought to the geese in my area.. I was told they were Canadian Geese and they do look a lot like the top picture that Kaixixang shared. So I had just assumed that all of them were the same. I know we have different types of ducks! 

I would try for some of those low flying geese Kaixixang  sounds like a tasty dinner to me


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Free for the first 24 hours onlyuntil 3:00 p.m. U.S. Pacific time on Tuesday January 20th!!
> By Pam Jemelian who designed Random Monet:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/woodland-crescent-shawlette


Thanks, Jane. It's really a pretty one. I've saved it to my library.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Free for the first 24 hours onlyuntil 3:00 p.m. U.S. Pacific time on Tuesday January 20th!!
> By Pam Jemelian who designed Random Monet:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/woodland-crescent-shawlette


Thank you, Jane! How do you find these beauties? Do you get notifications somehow? I really like the back of this shawl. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...How do you find these beauties?...


Most of them I find in one of two places. 
1.) Each day on Ravelry, I check the "hot right now" section on the patterns page to see if there is anything there that interests me.

2.) I also keep tabs on the KAL Fanatics group:
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/kal-fanatics

I follow other people's links & look at their project pages, as well.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Progress! I've noticed the second sock has a near-matched heel. I'm not really worried as the 13 (now 12) repeats of the Feather-and-Fan on the top will go quick.

As for the formula I discovered...better that I consider full cast on amount (or in my case - final stitch count):
(1/6) 144 = 24.48 (drop the .48 ... next should be 48 if you double for toe)
(1/3) 144 = 47.52 ==> 48

Trying for 12 and 24 is TOO pointy for an adult sock...got to remember that I doubled the # for lace weight.

Worsted @ 72 total:
(1/6) 72 = 12.24 (mmmm...dropping the .24)
(1/3) 72 = 23.76 ==> 24
Got to remember just like a yeast bread recipe...doubling the quantities means EVERYTHING gets doubled.

I'm using the laceweight formula/thread so that the heel(s) will fit. @ 9 inches (you DO subtract 1/2 inch for negative ease?), and the fact that I get .25 per 4 row F&F repeat means 13 repeats times .25 = 3.25 inches

I'm getting 3.75 inches for both heels
plus 3.25 = 7 inches (2.5 inches shy of toe)

Not sure if accurate but here is one theory I've just worked out
72-48 = 24/144 = .17 (16) = 2.72

2.72 + 3.25 + 3.75 = 9.72
reducing to 11 foot repeats will give me 9.22 ((BETTER!)) I'll still have the negative ease and not too long in the foot.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Progress! I've noticed the second sock has a near-matched heel....


Your socks are looking marvellous.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for the link, Jane. It looks a good quick knit.

Kaixiang yoursocks are coming along a treat!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking really good. I just love those colours.

Sue


kaixixang said:


> Progress! I've noticed the second sock has a near-matched heel. I'm not really worried as the 13 (now 12) repeats of the Feather-and-Fan on the top will go quick.
> 
> As for the formula I discovered...better that I consider full cast on amount (or in my case - final stitch count):
> (1/6) 144 = 24.48 (drop the .48 ... next should be 48 if you double for toe)
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Looking great, Kaixixang!! I love that you are doing the math thing. However, my brain can't follow it so early in the morning.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Hi everyone.. lots to catch up on! Tanya your #26 turned out really nice.. I like the addition of the dime in the corner it really helps to visualize its size
> 
> That dime is funny. I didn't notice it at all. Was trying to capture the doily without anything else on the table. My eyes just edited the dime out--that is what my eyes do--just not see things, or see things that aren't there. Results can be silly or disconcerting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just want to remind anyone interested, my workshop has begun today. It is #61 Workshop

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-313528-1.html


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Luck with your workshop.. I will pop in and see how it is going later today  My eye's edit things also .. but are trained to see change right away!! That came from years and years of Electronics work.. If it wasn't perfect it came back.. and then when we were ranching to spot the "just born" calf's  that was the best.. hot coffee riding around in the truck on a crisp cold mornings.. they calfed in the spring so it was still very cold, and beautiful!

Kaixixang those are looking great!!... I re-read your calculations a second time and followed along with what you are saying... these calculations are going to be great to have for when you make more socks.. I think your way of going about this is very smart. You are making custom fit socks that will fit perfectly.. I think the yarn you picked it so pretty... I look forward to seeing them finished


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--thanks. Your past is so varied. It takes a particular kind of mindset to stay focused on such small details. Such is the electrical engineers personality. Quality control people have to be like that, too. I think on too large a level, always looking for and living in the larger patterns of life. It is a challenge for me to stay focused on the little stuff. But then my visual problems add another physical layer to the challenge.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Progress! I've noticed the second sock has a near-matched heel. I'm not really worried as the 13 (now 12) repeats of the Feather-and-Fan on the top will go quick.


They are looking great!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Kaixixang your socks are coming along great. You are so good at figuring how to make them fit just right!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Most of them I find in one of two places.
> 1.) Each day on Ravelry, I check the "hot right now" section on the patterns page to see if there is anything there that interests me.
> 
> 2.) I also keep tabs on the KAL Fanatics group:
> ...


Thank you for your information. I must not check in often enough. I think I am a part of the KAL Fanatics group also. The "hot right now" is new to me. Probably because I spend more time here then there. 

Kaixixang, your socks are coming along beautifully!!! What a detailed approach to fitting them. That will serve you well for a long time. :thumbup:

Have a great day, ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--KnitPicks just sent out this newsletter with their 52 wks of free dishcloth patterns. There is a bear/pig/bee pattern that might interest you.

http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/52_Weeks_of_Free_Dishcloth_Patterns__L300256.html?showAll=yes


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--KnitPicks just sent out this newsletter with their 52 wks of free dishcloth patterns. There is a bear/pig/bee pattern that might interest you.
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/52_Weeks_of_Free_Dishcloth_Patterns__L300256.html?showAll=yes


Thank you Tanya,

Those are cute. Did you see the Chance of Rain? As a joke I could make some with a weather theme. We are always joking in dry weather about the rain forecast with no rain in sight. I will bite off too much if I'm not careful.

I see a lot of lace patterns. How do you feel about them? I find my fingers go through the holes. They are decorative and pretty. Do you find them useful?

70 yesterday, 46 and raining today. Glad it isn't freezing!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...I see a lot of lace patterns. How do you feel about them? ...Do you find them useful?...


As a dishcloth, I would prefer the basic garter stitch one, knit on the bias: so mindless & quick to knit & gives great texture for dish washing.
The more decorative ones might be okay used as a wash cloth - & especially if they will be hung on display.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> As a dishcloth, I would prefer the basic garter stitch one, knit on the bias: so mindless & quick to knit & gives great texture for dish washing.
> The more decorative ones might be okay used as a wash cloth - & especially if they will be hung on display.


That is the sort I knit! Totally mindless- and brilliant for when under stress, and needing to keep my hands busy. I have made decorative washcloths though- especially if for gifting.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> As a dishcloth, I would prefer the basic garter stitch one, knit on the bias: so mindless & quick to knit & gives great texture for dish washing.
> The more decorative ones might be okay used as a wash cloth - & especially if they will be hung on display.


Me, too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just came cross this crocheted shawl pattern - I much prefer the finer texture of knitting but this would be nice in a lighter weight yarn:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nena

She has a few others as well - all free:
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/ana-luisa-galvan

Oveja is nice as well - they both look quick & easy.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> As a dishcloth, I would prefer the basic garter stitch one, knit on the bias: so mindless & quick to knit & gives great texture for dish washing.
> The more decorative ones might be okay used as a wash cloth - & especially if they will be hung on display.


Thanks for all the responses. Glad I am not alone. Color and variegated yarn wouldn't matter either. I could see the decorative ones as hot pads to set hot pans and dishes on the counter too. I was even thinking of the farm and animal ones as more decorative that useful.

I see the 2 rows of this month's washcloth were spacer rows so the next day or two should give us a clue to the rest.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...I see the 2 rows of this month's washcloth were spacer rows so the next day or two should give us a clue to the rest.


The next row should still be part of the spacer so it will only be the second row to give us a hint at the footprint of the next word. Not much but it should help confirm or exclude some of the guesses.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...I could see the decorative ones as hot pads to set hot pans and dishes on the counter too...


I agree.
... and that gives me an idea for gifts for me to make for my friends in France.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I think the bee one would be great paired with some Burts Bees products.  Off to do some more knitting 
http://www.burtsbees.com/


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thanks for all the responses. Glad I am not alone. Color and variegated yarn wouldn't matter either. I could see the decorative ones as hot pads to set hot pans and dishes on the counter too. I was even thinking of the farm and animal ones as more decorative that useful.
> 
> I see the 2 rows of this month's washcloth were spacer rows so the next day or two should give us a clue to the rest.


I agree with that about the color and variegated both being good for the basic garter stitch dishcloths and the fancier ones being used for hot pads, etc.

Hopefully the clue for 1/21 will give us a better clue about the rest of it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I think the bee one would be great paired with some Burts Bees products.  Off to do some more knitting
> http://www.burtsbees.com/


That's a great idea!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I think the bee one would be great paired with some Burts Bees products.  Off to do some more knitting
> http://www.burtsbees.com/


I agree with you and MissPam. That would bee a fun gift idea.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL Pun intended right


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> LOL Pun intended right


Yep.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's a nice free cowl pattern:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/arcade-cowl


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you Tanya,
> 
> Those are cute. Did you see the Chance of Rain? As a joke I could make some with a weather theme. We are always joking in dry weather about the rain forecast with no rain in sight. I will bite off too much if I'm not careful.
> 
> ...


Glad you like them. Some of them seemed like they would work. I personally don't like lacey cloths as there is not enough substance to them for washing. But they can be decorative pieces. I think working with double strand worsted would make a decent hot pad.

I would sure like to have that 70* thaw--even for a day. My driveway is a sheet of ice right now. Just threw some Ice Melt on it--never used that stuff but it after Saturdays pouring rains it was really needed today.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane --you have been finding some really nice patterns. I like the crochet wrap/shawl. The project photos were so interesting--two different yarns in color and weight and they had such different looks to them. Very easy pattern to do. Almost as mindless as the dishcloths.

Ronie--that idea of pairing some Burt's Bee product with the Bee dishcloth is a fun one--nice thinking.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here's a nice free cowl pattern:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/arcade-cowl


Another great pattern. Thanks, Jane!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lots of cool patterns posted. I think we can 'blame' Jane for that. 

Just got done skyping with my GS. Going to go shower and get ready for an evening of knitting. Been working tax stuff in during the day. Our appointment is coming up.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...we can 'blame' Jane for that...


Sure, why not? She has broad shoulders.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya wonderful beginning to your workshop! 19 people in your class that is pretty impressive


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for another great pattern, Jane! That is a very pretty cowl. You "knew" we needed another pattern, didn't you?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...You "knew" we needed another pattern, didn't you?


Yes, I sensed that gaping void that needed to be filled.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya wonderful beginning to your workshop! 19 people in your class that is pretty impressive


It is. So far only 3 or 4 people have been posting so it is going pretty well I think. Definitely a challenge but it is making me think about how I explain things so others can understand what needs to be done. That is always a good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes, I sensed that gaping void that needed to be filled.


Yes, your telepathic skills informed you there was a 5" void in schedules and you just had to fill it for us (LOL).


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Yes, I sensed that gaping void that needed to be filled.


lol


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It is. So far only 3 or 4 people have been posting so it is going pretty well I think. Definitely a challenge but it is making me think about how I explain things so others can understand what needs to be done. That is always a good.


I think that is the way most of the workshops start out.. most are timid about asking too many questions  I think this could be a wonderful learning experience, I bet you get as much out of this as the students.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I think that is the way most of the workshops start out.. most are timid about asking too many questions  I think this could be a wonderful learning experience, I bet you get as much out of this as the students.


Right. It is my maiden voyage in this kind of experience. Writing my patterns as well as trying to teach them. I am sure there will be much for me to learn. I am excited, still a bit anxious, but excited.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Tonight's RMT clue seems to be setting up the word LET.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Tonight's RMT clue seems to be setting up the word LET.


Yes, it does.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Tonight's RMT clue seems to be setting up the word LET.


I agree. Someone already guessed it a week or so ago; let it go with a balloon.

It has been fun.

Bev, how is your sw coming? I am holding my breath that I have enough yarn. Maybe it will be OK if the last few rows are missing. It will just be a little smaller. Or I have some silver and black that might blend and work for the outer rows. I think there 141 rows so far. Getting anxious to finish and get it off the needles.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> I agree. Someone already guessed it a week or so ago; let it go with a balloon.
> 
> It has been fun.
> 
> Bev, how is your sw coming? I am holding my breath that I have enough yarn. Maybe it will be OK if the last few rows are missing. It will just be a little smaller. Or I have some silver and black that might blend and work for the outer rows. I think there 141 rows so far. Getting anxious to finish and get it off the needles.


OOOH! You are much further than me. I have only just got to adding beads! My excuse is I have been knitting other things
:XD:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...I am holding my breath that I have enough yarn....I have some silver and black that might blend and work for the outer rows...


That sounds like it should work. I've seen lots of shawls where the tail was in a different colour.
You guys are moving along well considering the size of the project.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> OOOH! You are much further than me. I have only just got to adding beads! My excuse is I have been knitting other things
> :XD:


Yep, I am ready to start adding beads. I stopped for the mitts and our runaway. I need to finish my doily and I will be jumping back in again. Wow, it seems it is going lots faster for you than I thought it would. I thought it would take forever. How are you doing your beads? Can't wait to see yours!!!

I have one inch to finish on my MV, then I will be ready to finish it off. I figured doing the reverse crab will get rid of all those ends on the edges and probably go faster. Then I will have just a few in the middle to weave in.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That sounds like it should work. I've seen lots of shawls where the tail was in a different colour.
> You guys are moving along well considering the size of the project.


Yes, indeed. Very impressive production. Can't wait to see.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am convinced the detail on the lower right is simply a period and that is what I posted on the blog. The rest of the dishcloth I think we all agree it says Let It Go with a balloon. The purl stitches on the last row are the bottom row for the letters and they match the width of the other letters. So more evidence.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for posting that, Tanya.a. I had to go back and check and apparently I knit Jan 20 clue twice. At least I only have the one row to tink.i am up at my daughter's babysitting this week and was busy talking last night whilst knitting and I think I jumped the gun and knit the wrong day.
Sue


tamarque said:


> I am convinced the detail on the lower right is simply a period and that is what I posted on the blog. The rest of the dishcloth I think we all agree it says Let It Go with a balloon. The purl stitches on the last row are the bottom row for the letters and they match the width of the other letters. So more evidence.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I have had to use the threaded bead technique is I couldn't get the crochet method to work with the bead holes. There was a bit of tinking when I realised they wouldn't work. I don't think I am going to put so many beads on as I do think to many will make it heavy.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone!! missing posts again .. at least I caught it quickly. They kept my client over night and we expected her to come home yesterday.. but they kept her again just to make sure... and I have high hopes she will be home today.. it was nice to have an unexpected day off but I am ready to be busy again...LOL 

Tricia I think that would look great with a black edge.. it is so lacy and open I think it would blend in very nice! Are you going to bead it? maybe add some silvery beads to the black part and black beads to the silvery part. 
I am going to order the last skein needed for mine and a book from Knit Picks and then I'll be able to get started.. I can't believe how quick this all went!

I have good news.. my husband made reservations for our 25th wedding anniversary last night.. We are going to stay 3 nights up the coast.. We are going to Newport!! YAY!! it is what I wanted to do all along.. he tried to get reservations closer to home but all our favorite places were booked... Its Valentines weekend! We got the "Valentines" special... with Champagne and strawberry's dipped in chocolate! YUMMM considering I get air sick and sea sick.. a trip out of the country would not of gone over very well...LOL I am getting very excited.. there is so much to do up there. I'll be sure to take pictures


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, ROnie, have a great time!! Yes, pictures please.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds great Ronie! Enjoy your trip, and congrats!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Happy 25th Anniversary, Ronie! (early, I know. I just don't want to miss it.  )

Those SW shawls sure are moving right along!!! I never dreamed they would go so quickly. :thumbup:

I'm sure glad you filled up that five minutes, Jane.  You can do that anytime. :thumbup:

It is good to hear that you workshop is going so well, Tanya. What a relief for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie-what a fun getaway for your anniversary! I just love the Oregon Coast! Newport is a favorite place for us to visit when we are down there. And Happy Anniversary in advance!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That sounds a wonderful trip, Ronie. I can't wait to see the pixs :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

An early happy anniversary to you, Ronie. It slips from the mind so easily and I certainly do not want to wish you well on this milestone anniversary. I know you both will have a wonderful time. Yes, pics of course


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone!! I have spent the morning looking at all that is going on up there that weekend.. We were so lucky to find a room on the beach  it is all booking up very quickly! We are looking forward to it!!

I think I will be caught up with the RMT dishcloth this morning, and I should get the doily done.. it will feel good to finish up some of these WIP's...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--another advanced happy anniversary and so glad you have a hubby so in synch with you. Lots of gorgeous pics please. Loved that region when I visited years ago.

MissPam--just realized you are from the Seattle area. That is where I visited and loved the Olympic Peninsula coast line. Went out to the NW tip and visited a Native Museum there which I loved. Also the the ferry across the water to some of the Islands there.

Workshop is taking time so very glad for those 2 small doilies and the MKAL dishcloth to keep my fingers limber with the needles. Am looking for another small project and looking at these crochet puzzles that look fun to do.
But want to share this little shawl that Knitty.com just sent out. I love the cabled edges. The designer says she loves Japanese stitches will love seeing what she does.

http://knitty.com/ISSUEw14/PATTtwistedcircles.php


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--another advanced happy anniversary and so glad you have a hubby so in synch with you. Lots of gorgeous pics please. Loved that region when I visited years ago.
> 
> MissPam--just realized you are from the Seattle area. That is where I visited and loved the Olympic Peninsula coast line. Went out to the NW tip and visited a Native Museum there which I loved. Also the the ferry across the water to some of the Islands there.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is beautiful here and I, too, love the Olympic Peninsula. Lots to see and do here on both sides of our state.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I think I jumped the gun and knit the wrong day.


Easy to do since she posts the clue the evening before - for us on the west of the Atlantic, anyway.
It seems clear that she doesn't announce the winner right away - I guess it helps keep us interested. *Let it go* with a balloon was guessed back on the 11th.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, I have had to use the threaded bead technique is I couldn't get the crochet method to work with the bead holes.


Did you try the floss method? I find that it allows beads with a smaller hole. Having to thread them on midway can be a headache, I would think - unless you are starting a new skein. 
The beads will lie differently from one method to the other - as KittyChris illustrated in the 2015 Lace Scarf. Also they will only be on one strand instead of 2.

There was a bit of tinking when I realised they wouldn't work. I don't think I am going to put so many beads on as I do think to many will make it heavy.[/quote]


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I have good news.. my husband made reservations for our 25th wedding anniversary last night.. .


Have a good trip.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...looking at these crochet puzzles that look fun to do...


What crochet puzzles do you mean?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

OOO, Tanya, I found that scarf yesterday-love the texture with the cables with their hills and valleys.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jangmb said:


> An early happy anniversary to you, Ronie. It slips from the mind so easily and I certainly do not want to wish you well on this milestone anniversary. I know you both will have a wonderful time. Yes, pics of course


 Say what!!!??? Meant to type I certainly do not want to MISS wishing you well on this milestone anniversary.

That's what a I get for taking a "quick" minute at work to check and post. Please forgive me for this egregious error, Ronie!!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...Please forgive me for this egregious error, Ronie!!!!!


And here we were thinking that you were a big meanie!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, I did try the floss method. I might have another go. You've got the brain going!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

For those of you that have another 5 minutes, this is pretty:
http://www.sundayknits.com/buy_artichoke-hearts.html

Scroll down to the bottom for the free download button.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, wishing you a very Happy Anniversary and that you will enjoy your special trip.

Sue


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Yep, I am ready to start adding beads. I stopped for the mitts and our runaway. I need to finish my doily and I will be jumping back in again. Wow, it seems it is going lots faster for you than I thought it would. I thought it would take forever. How are you doing your beads? Can't wait to see yours!!!
> 
> I have one inch to finish on my MV, then I will be ready to finish it off. I figured doing the reverse crab will get rid of all those ends on the edges and probably go faster. Then I will have just a few in the middle to weave in.


Bev and Norma, you are not far behind me. I am working on a couple of other things too. I wasn't going to bead then found some dark blue mat. The hole is barely large enough for the yarn to go through single so I threaded them. I didn't start beading where the pattern said to but on row 137 instead and will run out on row 142. They are too small but were left over from another project and might help add some color depth.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> For those of you that have another 5 minutes, this is pretty:
> http://www.sundayknits.com/buy_artichoke-hearts.html
> 
> Scroll down to the bottom for the free download button.


Oooh, that's a nice one, too!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Oooh, that's a nice one, too!!!


I am thinking that it would be lovely in the cashmere yarn that I have - so nice & soft & shows stitch definition beautifully.
Someone will have to lend me an extra 5 minutes, though.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Finally got both of my doilies blocked. The white one is 5-1/2" diameter using white #10 cotton thread and size US 1 needles and the purple one is 8-1/2" using fingering weight wool yarn and size US 4 needles. For the crochet border on this one I only did a chain of 5 stitches. I knit the purple one completely on the dpns. This was my first experience using dpns and I now feel more comfortable using them than when I first began with the little doily.  It was a great learning experience and I want to say a huge thank you once again to Belle for all the time and effot that went into preparing for this!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am babysitting for my daughter this week as her nanny is on vacation this week. It hasn't turned out quite as planned as both my daughter and SIL are sick today with this 12 hour virus that is going around. Both the grandchildren had it at the weekend, so it is doing the rounds. I am just hoping I don't get it too. So everyone is in bed now, and I am hoping maybe to get a little knitting done this evening. Since my needles hadn't arrived I haven't been able to do any knitting on the mini, although of course they arrived after I came up here. I did get the chance to cast on The Sea of Azov, and have already learned a new technique, mitering corners, which wasn't too bad as the pattern included photos of the different steps which helped a lot. The only thing I didn't like is,the main pattern begins with a wrong side row, and the numbering always throws me off then. I fudged it a little, but may frog it after I have done a few more rows to see what it looks like. It will be interesting doing the mitering at the upper corners too.


Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am thinking that it would be lovely in the cashmere yarn that I have - so nice & soft & shows stitch definition beautifully.
> Someone will have to lend me an extra 5 minutes, though.


That does sound lovely. I might be able to lend you the five minutes but would probably have to charge interest!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone!! missing posts again .. at least I caught it quickly. They kept my client over night and we expected her to come home yesterday.. but they kept her again just to make sure... and I have high hopes she will be home today.. it was nice to have an unexpected day off but I am ready to be busy again...LOL
> 
> Tricia I think that would look great with a black edge.. it is so lacy and open I think it would blend in very nice! Are you going to bead it? maybe add some silvery beads to the black part and black beads to the silvery part.
> I am going to order the last skein needed for mine and a book from Knit Picks and then I'll be able to get started.. I can't believe how quick this all went!
> ...


Oh, Ronie, that sounds fun. Our church always has a Valentine banquet. They used to cater it but now a couple who like to cook prepare the meal and the men clean up.

I put in a few beads, a lighter blue. There are only a few rows of them. I couldn't find any beads with the hole large enough except small pony beads and didn't want them.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I love them both, especially the purple one.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Finally got both of my doilies blocked. The white one is 5-1/2" diameter using white #10 cotton thread and size US 1 needles and the purple one is 8-1/2" using fingering weight wool yarn and size US 4 needles. For the crochet border on this one I only did a chain of 5 stitches. I knit the purple one completely on the dpns. This was my first experience using dpns and I now feel more comfortable using them than when I first began with the little doily.  It was a great learning experience and I want to say a huge thank you once again to Belle for all the time and effot that went into preparing for this!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am babysitting for my daughter this week as her nanny is on vacation this week. It hasn't turned out quite as planned as both my daughter and SIL are sick today with this 12 hour virus that is going around. Both the grandchildren had it at the weekend, so it is doing the rounds. I am just hoping I don't get it too. So everyone is in bed now, and I am hoping maybe to get a little knitting done this evening. Since my needles hadn't arrived I haven't been able to do any knitting on the mini, although of course they arrived after I came up here. I did get the chance to cast on The Sea of Azov, and have already learned a new technique, mitering corners, which wasn't too bad as the pattern included photos of the different steps which helped a lot. The only thing I didn't like is,the main pattern begins with a wrong side row, and the numbering always throws me off then. I fudged it a little, but may frog it after I have done a few more rows to see what it looks like. It will be interesting doing the mitering at the upper corners too.
> 
> Sue


So sorry you have a sick houseful if people! Your edging is looking good. I haven't done anything mitered yet. Will have to give it a go one of these days.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam that looks great! I love the deep purple. Sue what a pretty edging! and in white looks so crisp and clean  Please wash your hands often and stay healthy


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I love them both, especially the purple one.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue! They aren't perfect but since it was my first experience, I'm good with that.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally got both of my doilies blocked. The white one is 5-1/2" diameter using white #10 cotton thread and size US 1 needles and the purple one is 8-1/2" using fingering weight wool yarn and size US 4 needles. For the crochet border on this one I only did a chain of 5 stitches. I knit the purple one completely on the dpns. This was my first experience using dpns and I now feel more comfortable using them than when I first began with the little doily.  It was a great learning experience and I want to say a huge thank you once again to Belle for all the time and effot that went into preparing for this!


Pam, those look good. I find dpn easier with heavier yarns. Guess that is why I felt so clumsy trying to knit on them with #10 thread. I plan to try again, soon.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally got both of my doilies blocked....


They are both great but I love the purple one!
Way to go! 
I tested the cotton with my smallest DPNs but haven't gotten any further, having had very limited knitting time the past few days.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I did get the chance to cast on The Sea of Azov, and have already learned a new technique...


Looking grand, Sue. 
Now I want to cast that one on too so I can learn those mitred corners.
I've got to stop hanging out here.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie, before I forget, happy anniversary. 

I think I need more than 5 minutes. 

Well, back to studying and repairing lost tax information. January is flying by so fast.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Pam, those look good. I find dpn easier with heavier yarns. Guess that is why I felt so clumsy trying to knit on them with #10 thread. I plan to try again, soon.


Thank you, Tricia. Yes, it was much, much easier to use the dpns with the heavier yarn. I switch to my smallest circular as soon as I could with the little white one!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> They are both great but I love the purple one!
> Wat to go!
> I tested the cotton with my smallest DPNs but haven't gotten any further, having had very limited knitting time the past few days.


Thanks, Jane! I doubt that I'll be a convert to dpns for socks and such, but at least I'm a little more comfortable with them.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Jane! I doubt that I'll be a convert to dpns for socks and such, but at least I'm a little more comfortable with them.


I have been using DPNs since my teens for socks, mitts & hats - traditional Newfoundland patterns. Now I do my socks with circs but I prefer toe up which I start with DPNs.
I am glad that you are feeling more comfortable with them - it might allow you to try something that you were hesitant to go for.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pam. love your doilies. You did a great job.

Sue, your edging looks quite lovely. 

Off to take a nap.

Zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally got both of my doilies blocked. The white one is 5-1/2" diameter using white #10 cotton thread and size US 1 needles and the purple one is 8-1/2" using fingering weight wool yarn and size US 4 needles. For the crochet border on this one I only did a chain of 5 stitches. I knit the purple one completely on the dpns. This was my first experience using dpns and I now feel more comfortable using them than when I first began with the little doily.  It was a great learning experience and I want to say a huge thank you once again to Belle for all the time and effot that went into preparing for this!


Pam -- Congratulations!!! Both look great. I have always been excited about "mixing" and "matching." Your purple one is a prime example of this. Well done. It is my opinion, that once you get used to using DPs they really aren't at all bad.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have been using DPNs since my teens for socks, mitts & hats - traditional Newfoundland patterns. Now I do my socks with circs but I prefer toe up which I start with DPNs.
> I am glad that you are feeling more comfortable with them - it might allow you to try something that you were hesitant to go for.


When I first learned to knit socks it was one at a time on 2 circulars and from the cuff down. I now do 2 at a time on the 2 circulars. Have done a couple of patterns that were toe up and I was fine with that way, too. Yes, I might actually use DPSs in the future now that they aren't so scary to me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam. love your doilies. You did a great job.
> 
> Sue, your edging looks quite lovely.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bev. Enjoy your nap!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Pam -- Congratulations!!! Both look great. I have always been excited about "mixing" and "matching." Your purple one is a prime example of this. Well done. It is my opinion, that once you get used to using DPs they really aren't at all bad.


Thanks, Belle! Yes, I am a bit less intimidated by them and will definitely give them a try again on some future project!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What crochet puzzles do you mean?


There is a woman who does these crochet puzzles sort of like the japanese wood box ones.

http://www.ravelry.com/bundles/2961

some other cute decorative things

http://ginxcraft.blogspot.ca/2012/08/christmas-tree-decoration.html


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Jan, thanks for the laugh  I type fast but not faster than my brain so those occasional misstatements come up with me too. 

Lovely Pam. I too like the purple one, such a vibrant color, and you don't see doilies in purple often.

Jan - if you find someone to loan you five minutes, see if they have extras as I would need 15 or 20 at the rate I knit, lol.

Nice start Sue. With your knitting skills I would not have thought there were any techniques you did not know 

Glad to hear Belle has provided a new skill for some in our group - DPN's. Great to get a bit of confidence with those. And thanks for all your work Belle.

Ooh, a nap, lucky you Bev. I am at work, not allowed to nap here.

I am on the fourth repeat of chart 2 (of 5) for baby blanket #1. The shower is Feb 21st, not sure I am going to finish on time but I am knitting whenever I can. And I am current on the dishcloth. I will do today's two rows after work.

Have a great day all,

Melanie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> OOO, Tanya, I found that scarf yesterday-love the texture with the cables with their hills and valleys.


This one actually intrigues me to do. It does have great texture and movement in it. The solid color really shows it off but tonals might also be nice..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you, Melanie. I like the purple one, too. Just happened to have that yarn left over from a pair of socks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> There is a woman who does these crochet puzzles sort of like the japanese wood box ones. ...


Ohhh - right - I've seen the Amish puzzle balls before but not the animal ones. They are so cute. 
Have you made any of them?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am thinking that it would be lovely in the cashmere yarn that I have - so nice & soft & shows stitch definition beautifully.
> Someone will have to lend me an extra 5 minutes, though.


Ah, yes you have that beautiful soft cashmere with its warm comfy colors.

Maybe if I get another 5" I can did out some red cashmere and work double or triple strand if I have enough.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Ohhh - right - I've seen the Amish puzzle balls before but not the animal ones. They are so cute.
> Have you made any of them?


No, but they look like a good project to travel with. I am proctoring this Saturday and may train into the City so will have a lot of sitting time but don't want to carry very much with me. Am thinking about what yarn and which one to make. She has this wild red octopus one that looks a bit challenging.

Another ball that I saw on youtube., not a puzzle one, used SS and let the curl create the tubes for weave in and out. That could also be a simple and fun little project.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam--your doilies came out so nicely. The white one was a bear to start because of the design itself. I am comfortable with dpn's and it was a struggle. I think you did very well with it. The purple one is wonderful. I think the heavier wt yarn and the color give it a good richness. And anything purple is the best.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Tsome other cute decorative things
> 
> http://ginxcraft.blogspot.ca/2012/08/christmas-tree-decoration.html


Ooo,ooo, got me some spiral shells in my Ravelry library. Oh, Tanya, I didn't think I had an extra 5 minutes. I guess I must have, somewhere.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--your doilies came out so nicely. The white one was a bear to start because of the design itself. I am comfortable with dpn's and it was a struggle. I think you did very well with it. The purple one is wonderful. I think the heavier wt yarn and the color give it a good richness. And anything purple is the best.


Thanks, Tanya. Yes, the white one was definitely a struggle to start, but turned into a good new experience for me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> some other cute decorative things
> 
> http://ginxcraft.blogspot.ca/2012/08/christmas-tree-decoration.html


Those are cute!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronnie, congratulations on 25 years of bliss! It seems the heavens have given you the perfect anniversary gift tailored just for you. 

Pam, love your doilies. I learned socks on DPNs so I am accustomed to them, but I have not used size ones until this time and it is a real challenge to start with only 6 stitches on such small needles.

I would like everyone here to loan me an extra 5 minutes a day, then maybe I can keep up with some projects.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I decided to re-do the #2 doily with DK cotton/acrylic yarn that I have leftover from the Gansey using #3 DPNs. That was so much easier. Maybe I will do 26 with the crochet thread and #2 DPNs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I decided to re-do the #2 doily with DK cotton/acrylic yarn that I have leftover from the Gansey using #3 DPNs. That was so much easier. Maybe I will do 26 with the crochet thread and #2 DPNs.


That has centred well- you must be pleased!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ronnie, congratulations on 25 years of bliss! It seems the heavens have given you the perfect anniversary gift tailored just for you.
> 
> Pam, love your doilies. I learned socks on DPNs so I am accustomed to them, but I have not used size ones until this time and it is a real challenge to start with only 6 stitches on such small needles.
> 
> I would like everyone here to loan me an extra 5 minutes a day, then maybe I can keep up with some projects.


Thank you, Chris. Your #2 looks great!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Pam, love both your doilies. It is so interesting to see the different sizes.
Chris yours came out really nice too. So very even! 

Roni, congrats ahead of time on your 25th anniversary. And how exciting that you will have such a nice get away to celebrate! 

Love all the new links and of course bookmarked them all. Definitely need more than those 5 minutes, more like 5 lifetimes&#128516;


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That has centred well- you must be pleased!


Yes, I am pleased. Thanks. But it is so much easier with the thicker yarn.

And I just found another pair of free mitts - that are a bit twisty for you Bev! LOL
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/burning-love-fingerless-mitts


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> I decided to re-do the #2 doily with DK cotton/acrylic yarn...


Looks great 
Maybe I'll second guess my decision to do it with #10 cotton.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> I would like everyone here to loan me an extra 5 minutes a day, then maybe I can keep up with some projects.


 What an excellent plan, Chris.  Those mitts look so warm. 

And I do love your doily, Chris. The center turned out great!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Now this is a pretty lace weight cowl - with nice hearts in time to do for Valentine's Day. At 190y, you'd get 2 out os a 50g skein.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/circle-of-love-lace-cowl

She has a lot of free patterns - including the Swallowtail Shawl which you have probably all seen before:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swallowtail-shawl

She also has a collection of washcloths - a lot of different dog breeds.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Yes, I am pleased. Thanks. But it is so much easier with the thicker yarn.
> 
> And I just found another pair of free mitts - that are a bit twisty for you Bev! LOL
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/burning-love-fingerless-mitts


But I am sure the practice will help!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I have bookmarked the cowl. I gave my Spring Dance to my step mom, I have leftover yarn that I could use to make this and remind me of Spring Dance.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> I decided to re-do the #2 doily with DK cotton/acrylic yarn that I have leftover from the Gansey using #3 DPNs. That was so much easier. Maybe I will do 26 with the crochet thread and #2 DPNs.


Chris, that looks very good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Yes, I am pleased. Thanks. But it is so much easier with the thicker yarn.
> 
> And I just found another pair of free mitts - that are a bit twisty for you Bev! LOL
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/burning-love-fingerless-mitts


Nice. The cable is like a celtic one and the yarn on pink/blue ones looks a bit like LB's Amazing yarn. I bet that yarn would work well on this pattern. I also like the intarsia one with the cable color that really stands in relief.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Now this is a pretty lace weight cowl - with nice hearts in time to do for Valentine's Day. At 190y, you'd get 2 out os a 50g skein.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/circle-of-love-lace-cowl
> 
> She has a lot of free patterns - including the Swallowtail Shawl which you have probably all seen before:
> ...


Just looked at the two links as I need to stretch out and crash. Both of them are quite beautiful and would be worth making.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I decided to re-do the #2 doily with DK cotton/acrylic yarn that I have leftover from the Gansey using #3 DPNs. That was so much easier. Maybe I will do 26 with the crochet thread and #2 DPNs.


Yours is beautiful. The center is the most even of all and I think you are right that working with a heavier wt yarn was a good choice. There is an ease about yours as the yarn is probably a lot softer than the #10 crochet thread.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love looking at all the links... I have decided that KP was not worth my time anymore so I just come in here  for some reason KP freezes up my computer.. none of the other sites I go to causes any trouble.. so I will pass on all the questions on "how do I do a ssk?' or whats the best needle to buy.. and will this yarn work??? I have to admit 4 years ago (happy KP anniversary Tanya) all those questions were vital to my learning but now I get a lot of viruses off this site and a lot of computer issues.. so my point is I love to see all the projects and links it helps with my withdrawls 

Nice doily Chris.. it looks really nice in that weight of yarn... 

we have a function to go to tonight so I have to go and get ready.. free dinner!!! bonus


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ooo,ooo, got me some spiral shells in my Ravelry library. Oh, Tanya, I didn't think I had an extra 5 minutes. I guess I must have, somewhere.


Funny how we all seem to hoard an extra 5" for extra eyeballing patterns. I am crashing and still looking. Well, for real--see you all later. Have a great evening.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Now this is a pretty lace weight cowl - with nice hearts in time to do for Valentine's Day. At 190y, you'd get 2 out os a 50g skein.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/circle-of-love-lace-cowl
> 
> She has a lot of free patterns - including the Swallowtail Shawl which you have probably all seen before:
> ...


That is a really pretty cowl pattern! Thanks again!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Very nice Chris, well done


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Chris, the doily looks very nice.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

My 26 is done. It was a great experience with the DPNs and #10 cotton thread. Thanks, Belle. I will get it blocked tomorrow and post a picture.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Bev and Norma, you are not far behind me. I am working on a couple of other things too. I wasn't going to bead then found some dark blue mat. The hole is barely large enough for the yarn to go through single so I threaded them. I didn't start beading where the pattern said to but on row 137 instead and will run out on row 142. They are too small but were left over from another project and might help add some color depth.


That sounds a very good use of resources. I am all for it :thumbup: I have managed to knit quicker placing the beads :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Oooh, that's a nice one, too!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally got both of my doilies blocked. The white one is 5-1/2" diameter using white #10 cotton thread and size US 1 needles and the purple one is 8-1/2" using fingering weight wool yarn and size US 4 needles. For the crochet border on this one I only did a chain of 5 stitches. I knit the purple one completely on the dpns. This was my first experience using dpns and I now feel more comfortable using them than when I first began with the little doily.  It was a great learning experience and I want to say a huge thank you once again to Belle for all the time and effot that went into preparing for this!


Those are stunning. Many congratulations. A gold star for you :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've got a few crocheted doily patterns that have beads in them...but couldn't resist getting the center plus 6 rows of this one started from some Magic Crochet magazines I've acquired in the past month.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I am sorry that you are having to be nurse. I do hope they are better soon. Your Sea of Azov is looking good. The mitred corners as you go technique is worth having!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, that is why I ended up with small beads as all with big holes didn't suit the project.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris your doily is very lovely A1 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Now this is a pretty lace weight cowl - with nice hearts in time to do for Valentine's Day. At 190y, you'd get 2 out os a 50g skein.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/circle-of-love-lace-cowl
> 
> She has a lot of free patterns - including the Swallowtail Shawl which you have probably all seen before:
> ...


Those are pretty designs. Julie, she has a corgi dish cloth
:lol:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> I decided to re-do the #2 doily with DK cotton/acrylic yarn that I have leftover from the Gansey using #3 DPNs. That was so much easier. Maybe I will do 26 with the crochet thread and #2 DPNs.


Chris, that is marvelous!! Isn't it wonderful that these patterns are yarn/needle generic. So many options. I very much like the one that you have done.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Happy KP anniversary to you, too, Ronie. Hard to believe 4 yrs have passed since hooking up here. I know, that was a little bit punny. I feel the same, while I still enjoy various things on KP, I don't read it all anymore. Lots of names not seen much here so assume we all go thru the same process. LP has been great as it is personal and continuous--much more a real knitting group. 

KX--that is a very interesting crochet doily.

Belle--so true that we all impart our own uniqueness to our work and the yarns, colors, needle size give us infinite possibilities.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those are pretty designs. Julie, she has a corgi dish cloth
> :lol:


Thanks Norma- took a bit of thought to find it- but I have increased my Ravelry Library!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Norma- took a bit of thought to find it- but I have increased my Ravelry Library!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Mine is bulging :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Mine is bulging :thumbup:


and I bet you have finished more than I have! I have yet to START! But number one will be the Kelvinway shawl for my Glaswegian cousin Karen.
Although I have just recalled there may have to be one on commission.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have been working using the fonts that you gave us, Belle. They are very easy to use and I found the process simple. this is a pattern I came up with ages ago but it is probably not original as someone was bound to have got there before. Thank you so much for all the info Belle. I have learnt loads. I am away this weekend on reatreat but I intend to get down to some serious shawl design when I come back. I am really grateful :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have been working using the fonts that you gave us, Belle. They are very easy to use and I found the process simple. this is a pattern I came up with ages ago but it is probably not original as someone was bound to have got there before. Thank you so much for all the info Belle. I have learnt loads. I am away this weekend on reatreat but I intend to get down to some serious shawl design when I come back. I am really grateful :thumbup:


Unfortunately don't have the right version of Office to open this-
Must get back to bed!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Unfortunately don't have the right version of Office to open this-
> Must get back to bed!


Yes, i have just thought about that so I have deleted the download and will post again when I have figured away to do it. I also think that it you haven't the fonts on your computer it will appear as letters. This is stretching my computer skills
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I will try this: I am not sure that it needs the six rows of garter stitch. I am sure I did for a reason but I have no clue why :lol: :lol:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, how goes the packing? Been thinking of you.

Norma, that is looking good.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It's good that you are trying this. I have yet to finish that shawl design class to finish. It just seems that the days go so quickly.

I have one question, though. The centre doubled decrease symbols appear upside down on my screen.
Sue


Normaedern said:


> I will try this: I am not sure that it needs the six rows of garter stitch. I am sure I did for a reason but I have no clue why :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Kaixixang that looks great! did you say you got the book this was in last month?? gosh your quick 

Thank you Tanya.. I agree.. I get my social fix here  I like it here in LP I feel like we are a group of ladies/gents that get together and visit.. this is the best knitting group I know 

Norma did you make that!! I didn't get into the 'font' conversation I think I need to go back. I would love to be able to do that on my computer


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> It's good that you are trying this. I have yet to finish that shawl design class to finish. It just seems that the days go so quickly.
> 
> I have one question, though. The centre doubled decrease symbols appear upside down on my screen.
> Sue


OOPS It is me that has entered it wrong  this was my first try. It is right on the key.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Norma did you make that!! I didn't get into the 'font' conversation I think I need to go back. I would love to be able to do that on my computer


I did complete with error. Have a go it is easier than I thought :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--kudos for you for tackling the computer design process. Admire you for doing it. I have still not mastered the font download being the dumbest bunny of the lot when it comes to technology.

Ronie--we certainly are a delightful and supportive social knitting group. It absolutely provides me my social fix daily as well as all the great knitting sharing.

Just had a nice little happening. My wood stove door was out of adjustment and being really hot decided to call my chimney guy and let him handle it. He is such a gem--came over within the hour. While kneeling at the door I looked down and realized he was wearing the hat I gave him during the Fall when we was over. Barely recognized as it fit him snuggly while on me it was a slouchy. He commented on it saying how much he liked it and how warm it was. I didn't pick up on it immediately but he was happy to tell me he didn't lose it. He reminded me that I yelled at him about taking care of it when I gifted him (he had told me then how he always loses hats). We both laughed as I said " well i needed to reinforce the idea of watching what he did with it." And I in turn gave him my fireproof mitts to use while working on the stove--he had given them to me a few yrs back and I could tell him how much I appreciated having them, especially this year. Nice little human exchange for early in the morning.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is so nice Tanya.. I know when I see my son's GF wearing what I make it is refreshing and makes me feel good 

I was just on Pineterst and found this.. I thought it might be good for those of us with sets of DPN's!

http://kai-ta-hetera.blogspot.com/2013/01/quilted-knitting-needle-case.html


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

also this one! The funny thing is when I clicked on the link it took me to KP ... http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126845-1.html


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I made one of these for myself Ronie, but forgot to measure my needles. I just used the measurements in the pattern. I have a lot of long DPN' so the top flap does not close all the way, lol. I have rubber tips for the WIP's, they work great as there are five holes, but never thought to make fabric ones. Neat idea.

Lovely doily KX, interesting design.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...couldn't resist getting the center plus 6 rows of this one started from some Magic Crochet magazines ...


Lovely - but you just reminded me again that I can't find my stack of Magic Crochet magazines. :-(

Every time that I see pineapples, I think of you.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I made one of these for myself Ronie, but forgot to measure my needles. I just used the measurements in the pattern. I have a lot of long DPN' so the top flap does not close all the way, lol. I have rubber tips for the WIP's, they work great as there are five holes, but never thought to make fabric ones. Neat idea.
> 
> Lovely doily KX, interesting design.


Maybe make another one for the larger size's  I am considering making this.. I think she wrote the pattern out for some who don't sew. It seems pretty simple once the dimensions are good!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Got a minute - or 5? 
A nice cowl in DK weight:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/amber-waves-cowl


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...this is a pattern I came up with ages ago but it is probably not original...


I find that a lot of "new" designs are often combinations of older motifs. The new is in how it is employed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I will try this: I am not sure that it needs the six rows of garter stitch. I am sure I did for a reason but I have no clue why :lol: :lol:


That seems to have come up beautifully! Thank you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I will try this...


Is this for a scarf? You missed out row 3, I think, so the rep isn't over 20 rows but 18.
Should the whole chart flip around or just the symbol for the double decrease?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Just got the weekly notice on the Fiesta free pattern. Why do they use such wild yarn all of the time? It ruins the pattern. This one looks like it might be nice but so hard to tell with all of that colour going on:
http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/2042/wavelet/?utm_source=Retail&utm_campaign=77ebbb2a25-Free_Pattern_Thursday_BetteVestR_5_8_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_66133aa203-77ebbb2a25-64996929

Free coupon code: WL12515FP


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, how goes the packing? Been thinking of you.
> 
> Norma, that is looking good.


I reckon I am now about the 2/3 mark- still got the china and most of the kitchen to go- a lot of things I just don't have enough boxes for! I have a date for moving almost fixed now- likely to be the 5th or 6th February. And I will hand in the keys on this place on the 10th. Life was very fraught for a while as I was knocked back on the finance at first, plus I had the Tribunal Hearing for Faleupolu- but they have decided he is in his right mind, so I withdrew the application rather than do what would appear as an attempt to humiliate him, by pointing out that the same doctor in another document recorded his illness as severe Alzheimer's. He sadly seems to have only anger left towards me- does not want to see me or talk with me. And apparently wants a dissolution of the marriage. Probably time just to let go, sad as it is that it has happened this way. I certainly won't be rushing in to another relationship. I am pretty sure a lot of the problems centre on the hormone treatment they have him on, apparently for the Korsakof Syndrome- Plus he will hear only bad report of me from the family- I stand obviously as their scapegoat. So be it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those are stunning. Many congratulations. A gold star for you :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is so nice Tanya.. I know when I see my son's GF wearing what I make it is refreshing and makes me feel good
> 
> I was just on Pineterst and found this.. I thought it might be good for those of us with sets of DPN's!
> 
> http://kai-ta-hetera.blogspot.com/2013/01/quilted-knitting-needle-case.html


That is excellent Ronie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, how goes the packing? Been thinking of you.
> 
> Norma, that is looking good.


I agree, Norma, it looks good.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is so nice Tanya.. I know when I see my son's GF wearing what I make it is refreshing and makes me feel good
> 
> I was just on Pineterst and found this.. I thought it might be good for those of us with sets of DPN's!
> 
> http://kai-ta-hetera.blogspot.com/2013/01/quilted-knitting-needle-case.html


That looks fairly easy. Thanks, Ronie!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ah, Julie. How sad for all. They have poisoned him against you. Major hugs!! So sorry it has come to this. Let it go is so easy to say, but hard to do. You will be in my prayers.

Jane, I love that cowl. I bookmarked it. Lovely lace.

Ronie, I have downloaded that picture to see if my DIL can make me a couple for my DPN projects. I really should be able to make them myself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ah, Julie. How sad for all. They have poisoned him against you. Major hugs!! So sorry it has come to this. Let it go is so easy to say, but hard to do. You will be in my prayers.
> 
> Jane, I love that cowl. I bookmarked it. Lovely lace.
> 
> Norma, I have downloaded that picture to see if my DIL can make me a couple for my DPN projects. I really should be able to make them myself.


Although after two years mostly separated by the Tasman I think I am well on that journey- I am used to the situation, just so sad Lupe has been able to force this on us both.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...Probably time just to let go, sad as it is ...


It is very sad, but this makes sense - difficult to achieve, though. Perhaps moving house is a blessing in disguise since it will symbolize a fresh start with everything.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

The amber waves cowl is pretty. In the library :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, that is a lovely story about you stove. Such a pleasant human exchange :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Just got the weekly notice on the Fiesta free pattern. Why do they use such wild yarn all of the time? It ruins the pattern. This one looks like it might be nice but so hard to tell with all of that colour going on:
> http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/2042/wavelet/?utm_source=Retail&utm_campaign=77ebbb2a25-Free_Pattern_Thursday_BetteVestR_5_8_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_66133aa203-77ebbb2a25-64996929
> 
> Free coupon code: WL12515FP


I am glad you said that about the Fiesta yarn. It is really not to my liking for a lot of things. Most of their patterns are very simple due to the business of the yarn colors. Surprised they put this pattern out. I would use a much simple colored yarn for a pattern like this one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, that is a lovely story about you stove. Such a pleasant human exchange :thumbup:


Little exchanges like this can really make your day. It did mine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is very sad, but this makes sense - difficult to achieve, though. Perhaps moving house is a blessing in disguise since it will symbolize a fresh start with everything.


So many memories already packed away- It did seem a bit much all happening together, earlier in the week- but I am still standing, and feeling much more hopeful. The house will indeed be a completely new start!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This is interesting - thought that someone might like it:
http://www.berroco.com/patterns/cloud


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I reckon I am now about the 2/3 mark- still got the china and most of the kitchen to go- a lot of things I just don't have enough boxes for! I have a date for moving almost fixed now- likely to be the 5th or 6th February. And I will hand in the keys on this place on the 10th. Life was very fraught for a while as I was knocked back on the finance at first, plus I had the Tribunal Hearing for Faleupolu- but they have decided he is in his right mind, so I withdrew the application rather than do what would appear as an attempt to humiliate him, by pointing out that the same doctor in another document recorded his illness as severe Alzheimer's. He sadly seems to have only anger left towards me- does not want to see me or talk with me. And apparently wants a dissolution of the marriage. Probably time just to let go, sad as it is that it has happened this way. I certainly won't be rushing in to another relationship. I am pretty sure a lot of the problems centre on the hormone treatment they have him on, apparently for the Korsakof Syndrome- Plus he will hear only bad report of me from the family- I stand obviously as their scapegoat. So be it.


I am so sorry that it has ended up this way. I am aware that people with Korsakof Syndrome are highly susceptible to suggestions. It sounds like there antics worked.. 
It looks like you are heading into a whole new life and I know you will make it the best ever. Keep the positive thought and fill your days with great expectations on whats waiting around the corner  You can set your new place up just how you like and find peace in each area!! Imagine your own little knitting area, I am currently doing this in my front room. It is nice and quiet, I can hear the town below me and the birds instead of the hum of my computer and the tv blaring LOL.. all of which I also love!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Is this for a scarf? You missed out row 3, I think, so the rep isn't over 20 rows but 18.
> Should the whole chart flip around or just the symbol for the double decrease?


This was me just playing. I tried to make a motif of 10 stitches wide. It is only the central double decrease symbol is wrong. Since I have typed it out I have thought how I could make it more elaborate. That I might do.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> also this one! The funny thing is when I clicked on the link it took me to KP ... http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126845-1.html


that has happened to me, too. it appears that our posts immediately go to the internet for searching.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm glad you all liked the projects.. they seemed to fit with this weeks posts


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Little exchanges like this can really make your day. It did mine.


Yes, I have some lovely ones on my daily walk and I treasure them :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> This was me just playing...


It does look interesting, though.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> It does look interesting, though.


How many of us tried to visualize what the end pattern would knit up like?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I am so sorry that it has ended up this way. I am aware that people with Korsakof Syndrome are highly susceptible to suggestions. It sounds like there antics worked..
> It looks like you are heading into a whole new life and I know you will make it the best ever. Keep the positive thought and fill your days with great expectations on whats waiting around the corner  You can set your new place up just how you like and find peace in each area!! Imagine your own little knitting area, I am currently doing this in my front room. It is nice and quiet, I can hear the town below me and the birds instead of the hum of my computer and the tv blaring LOL.. all of which I also love!!


I did not know that about Korsakof's people- but it helps me feel freer. Thanks Ronie! I am lucky that the New Agent has been prepared almost to bend over backwards to help me- reducing the weekly rent while I am on my own, for instance- but he wants me to look for a boarder- so I have asked if he can help- because I really don't meet many people in the course of the average week. It is possible this place will have bird song- there is a huge stand of bamboo which I am sure will be home to the feathered ones.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--I do that all the time. Did that even with the MKAL dishcloth. I like to know where I am going with a project and often check with photos to see where the process is at. Do this with jig saw puzzles, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I am glad you said that about the Fiesta yarn. It is really not to my liking for a lot of things. Most of their patterns are very simple due to the business of the yarn colors. Surprised they put this pattern out. I would use a much simple colored yarn for a pattern like this one.


I agree with both you and Jane, Tanya. The pattern looks lovely, but that yarn is way too busy for it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So many memories already packed away- It did seem a bit much all happening together, earlier in the week- but I am still standing, and feeling much more hopeful. The house will indeed be a completely new start!


I'm so glad, Julie, that all seems to be on track for you now! What a huge relief for you!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> How many of us tried to visualize what the end pattern would knit up like?


Me! :thumbup: I am working on a second version. I am away this weekend on retreat so I might take it with me an knit a sample of version 2 and then post. I had better go back to Tanya's workshop or I will get behind


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, although it is sad that ther was so much deceit around this whole situation, sounds like you are on your way to being able to let go and experience some brand new beginnings. 

I thought the same thing about the Fiesta yarn. It is even hard to see the pattern. It looks like drop stitches were used. I didn't save the pattern.

Norma, that is so neat that you were able to do that chart - kudos to you for getting the fonts on your computer.

Love those neat little holders for the dpn's. That would sure be a good organizer. Mine are in a plastic bag right now


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, so sad for you about this, but maybe the move was meant to be for a fresh start with you, and I do hope all will go smoothly for you with the move.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I took a looke at the Fiesta pattern, but found it hard to see the pattern because of the bright colours. It is always nice to see what is out there even if it might not be something I would make.

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did not know that about Korsakof's people- but it helps me feel freer. Thanks Ronie! I am lucky that the New Agent has been prepared almost to bend over backwards to help me- reducing the weekly rent while I am on my own, for instance- but he wants me to look for a boarder- so I have asked if he can help- because I really don't meet many people in the course of the average week. It is possible this place will have bird song- there is a huge stand of bamboo which I am sure will be home to the feathered ones.


you are quite welcome I took care of a man for over 3 years who had this. I really enjoyed him but I am trained in knowing about these things so nothing much shocked me.. like the time he said he was a Franciscan Monk.. and he truly believed it... He had to sign some important papers at the bank and that set his episode off... I had him sign a scrap paper in the car and he signed his name perfectly so it was all good..LOL I'm sure we saw a movie or tv show about monks and he took that persona 

I agree with the caplet.. I like the design very well but in a solid color or a spectacular-long color way-hand painted yarn. This yarn looks like confetti maybe that is what they were going for  thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I like the design very well but in a solid color or a spectacular-long color way-hand painted yarn...


Agree - I though that it looked an interesting style but the yarn totally mucks it up. You cannot see what the lace is like at all.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am still babysitting for my daughter. It has been an interesting stay with everyone being or getting sick. At least Alexandra seems better now and I took her to preschool this morning. My SIL is home again for the second day. I guess he was really sick and not yet over it, as he is one who never takes a day off. My other grandchild is still under the weather, and was diagnosed with an ear infection today. He usually won't stay on one's lap very long but today fell asleep on me. I enjoyed that.. It has been some time since a little one slept on me. My poor DD is hanging in there. She is pretty exhausted, having been sick herself, but felt she had to go into work today, as she is drowning in work. She is an accountant and this is her busy season. Fortunately, she doesn't work Fridays, so will be off tomorrow and hopefully she will get a chance to rest a little before going back on Monday. I am going back home tomorrow. I am glad that I was here, although I hadn't anticipated all this sickness. My DH called me this afternoon to say that he has the bug now. I hope I don't weather it all here and then succumb when I get home.

The other three in the house are all sleeping now, so I am hoping to maybe get a little knitting done, now I have taken care of the chores around here too. I'm so glad to have brought knitting with me. I can get a little done in the afternoon at nap time and in the evening after everyone else has gone to bed. I have four different WIPs with me, none of which will get finished this week, but at least I am making some progress. 

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--so sorry you had to deal with so much illness. That is exhausting but knitting is such good relaxation and takes you away from that stress. I am sure your Dd and SIl appreciate your being there.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I am still babysitting for my daughter. It has been an interesting stay with everyone being or getting sick....


She is so lucky to have you!
I sure hope that you don't get it, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I thought that this was pretty - not what I am looking for, though...
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/equinox-top


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Sue, hope everyone is better soon. Strep is going around here along with the flu. I hear there are several new kids out of school with it every few days.

I should have started the beads quicker on my sw and spaced them further. After I placed the first row I couldn't find them to decide where to place the rest. 3 - 4 rows later they show and in places look clumped together. Trying to decide if I should tink or continue. I don't want to fray the yarn any more by moving the beads. They are snug and don't slide freely. Maybe I can see better after another row or two.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I thought that this was pretty - not what I am looking for, though...
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/equinox-top


Cute, but not on this body!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Cute, but not on this body!


Ditto!
I was thinking of Sue or one of Ros's girls.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Actually it is quite cute, but where was it last year when I was looking for something just like that? I have downloaded it as it is something I might like to knit sometime.

Thanks for sharing it, Jane.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Ditto!
> I was thinking of Sue or one of Ros's girls.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh, Julie. I am so sorry that Fales' mind and memories were poisoned by a vindictive person:-( It really seems to be out of your control at this point. I wish you well. Maybe the new move, new home, with a larger garden and a good place for Ringo will help you on your way to healing and peace.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I actually started this doily about 2 days ago. I'm a MUCH faster crocheter than a knitter. But, what can I expect with over 30 years experience crocheting?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I got really impatient with the dishcloth knitting only 2 rows a day so here is my finished project.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> She is so lucky to have you!
> I sure hope that you don't get it, too.


I completely agree with both Tanya and Jane on this. Stay well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I thought that this was pretty - not what I am looking for, though...
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/equinox-top


It is pretty.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I also want to share a memory that was fun to revisit. I made this for an 8 yr old girl who is now 53 yrs old. She kept it all these years and sent me photos. Since we are not talking anymore I wish I had taken it back from her when she offered. But here is a piece of yesteryear: remember the popular granny square vests and everything else?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Cute, but not on this body!


My thought exactly, but the stitch is worth keeping as something usable on other projects. It can be used on a summer vest for example.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I got really impatient with the dishcloth knitting only 2 rows a day so here is my finished project.


That shows up really well. Mine isn't as clear - but then it isn't really solid. I have to get solid before the next one starts.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...remember the popular granny square vests and everything else?


Neat 
Yes - I made skirts for my nieces & vests & bags for my friends...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Julie, I am so sorry for how things have turned out with Fale. What a disappointment for you. I am glad that time has helped you process this whole thing. Along with everyone else, I hope your new home is a refreshing new beginning.

Thank you for all of the new patterns added to my ravelry library. Someone said something about needing 5 life times to complete all of the things we want to do. It will take at least that long. 

It is so great to see the doily projects coming along, hearing about the beading process on SW (are there any photos available?), and seeing samples of charting with the new font. :thumbup: You go, girls!!!

It is that time again! We are getting close to needing to add to our hosting schedule. Natureschampion will take over from 1/25 - 2/8, then we have VintageCrochet hosting 2/8 - 2/22. 

Our next open dates begin here:

2/22 - 3/8
3/8 - 3/22
3/22 - 4/5
4/5 - 4/19
4/19 - 5/3

It has been a wonderful and challenging learning experience to try the different doilies that Belle has presented to us. Hmm, I wonder what challenges and new experiences we can come up with next? :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tamarque, I love the dishcloth and the colour. Well anticipated :thumbup:

Edit the granny squres do bring back memories. Lovely times.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Natureschampion will take over from 1/25 - 2/8, then we have VintageCrochet hosting 2/8 - 2/22.


Have you heard from them? They haven't been around in a while - perhaps lurking. I know that Natureschampion had a commitment.


> Our next open dates begin here...


I could consider hosting a group project or something - certainly not up to what Belle treated us to.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Cute, but not on this body!


My thought exactly, but the stitch is worth keeping as something usable on other projects. It can be used on a summer vest for example.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That shows up really well. Mine isn't as clear - but then it isn't really solid. I have to get solid before the next one starts.


I always thought you to be pretty solid already.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I could consider hosting a group project or something - certainly not up to what Belle treated us to.


Yes, I have heard from both of them and they are busy, but ready to go. 

We would love it if you hosted again.  Belle has done an exceptional job. I don't think any of us have done anything like that. It has been very special. Do what works for you. Something old, something new, something borrowed, something blue.  I am sure there is something new for us to learn no matter what the project may be. It has been interesting "listening in" about the beading and the Shipwreck Shawl progress. Even presenting a progress report on a project you are working on. That would be very interesting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane, Norma--what I didn't say is that this granny square vest is the only thing i made that has survived from my early days of craft work Two fires, emergency moves and just life has taken all my early knitting, crochet, macrame and jewelry work. So even tho, this is only a picture, it is very precious to me. And I cannot believe this woman kept it all these years. I guess it meant a lot to her.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I always thought you to be pretty solid already.


So punny.  (Your cloth turned out really good, Tanya!)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I think Nature's Champiion and Vintage need to be contacted to see if they are still interested in facillitating. Who will do that? I don't think more than one person should.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That shows up really well. Mine isn't as clear - but then it isn't really solid. I have to get solid before the next one starts.


Mine isn't solid either but I bought some solid yesterday for the next one. .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I always thought you to be pretty solid already.


Que tu es drôle!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Que tu es drôle!


I am known to rise to the occasion on occasion


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I have my doily blocking right now. Should be able to take a picture tomorrow. I had fun deciding what kind of edging to do. Picked a crochet pattern and then redid it to make it do what I wanted it to. 

Almost finished with my MV. I think I am going to try to finish some of my WIPs this year. 

I will take a couple of weeks. Can't decide tonight. I will check out the dates tomorrow and let you know Toni.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> So punny.  (Your cloth turned out really good, Tanya!)


ooh, missed your post before. thank you.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is fast crochet Kaixixang!! I get into a project like that too and I just can't put it down. I agree crochet is faster .. for me anyway. I know some very quick knitters 

I like that top! it would not fit my current body but I am working hard on changing that.. I need to be more firm and tone. I walked about 3 miles today. Gosh the ocean is beautiful when the sky is blue.. our afternoons have been beautiful with the clouds coming in later in the day

Sue I sure hope your family makes it through all of this quickly.. Sick loved ones are very stressful. It sounds like you have had your hands full... you mentioned the little one falling asleep in your lap... that is sweet.. he must feel safe with you  Please take care!! 

Tanya the cloth is nice! I am so glad it didn't say 2015! I am playing catch up still I will get there.. I like that cloth it would make a great dish cloth.. or wash cloth  I was at Wal Mart just a few days ago and was looking at the cones of white cotton (peaches and cream) thinking I know I need that for something... duh!! forgot all about the dish/wash cloths.. so next time I am there I will pick some up. I would like all of them the same color.. or maybe go a little south of the border and buy some bright cotton from lion brand yarns!!! a little fiesta! LOL who knows.. I do like the bright purple.. mine is lavender!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a little problem. My Magic Vest pattern seems to have disappeared. Can someone send me a copy of it or a pdf? thanx


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is fast crochet Kaixixang!! I get into a project like that too and I just can't put it down. I agree crochet is faster .. for me anyway. I know some very quick knitters
> 
> I like that top! it would not fit my current body but I am working hard on changing that.. I need to be more firm and tone. I walked about 3 miles today. Gosh the ocean is beautiful when the sky is blue.. our afternoons have been beautiful with the clouds coming in later in the day
> 
> ...


I love lavender, too. The bright purple will work in many kitchens and is not easily lost.

Have been liking Lionbrand Cotton. They had great colors but their line has changed and it is limited now, but still some good colors--more muted tones. They have another line now that I am not familiar with. S & C still has some pretty bright colors and variegated, some they call ombre colors. The classic white with some bright striping or accents always works, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so glad, Julie, that all seems to be on track for you now! What a huge relief for you!


It is indeed! Just got to get there now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, although it is sad that ther was so much deceit around this whole situation, sounds like you are on your way to being able to let go and experience some brand new beginnings.
> 
> I thought the same thing about the Fiesta yarn. It is even hard to see the pattern. It looks like drop stitches were used. I didn't save the pattern.
> 
> ...


I seem already to be making new friends, so that is another step in a good direction.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, so sad for you about this, but maybe the move was meant to be for a fresh start with you, and I do hope all will go smoothly for you with the move.
> 
> Sue


Thank you so much, Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> you are quite welcome I took care of a man for over 3 years who had this. I really enjoyed him but I am trained in knowing about these things so nothing much shocked me.. like the time he said he was a Franciscan Monk.. and he truly believed it... He had to sign some important papers at the bank and that set his episode off... I had him sign a scrap paper in the car and he signed his name perfectly so it was all good..LOL I'm sure we saw a movie or tv show about monks and he took that persona
> 
> ...


Not sure which persona Fale is taking- but it is not one I recognise!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am still babysitting for my daughter. It has been an interesting stay with everyone being or getting sick. At least Alexandra seems better now and I took her to preschool this morning. My SIL is home again for the second day. I guess he was really sick and not yet over it, as he is one who never takes a day off. My other grandchild is still under the weather, and was diagnosed with an ear infection today. He usually won't stay on one's lap very long but today fell asleep on me. I enjoyed that.. It has been some time since a little one slept on me. My poor DD is hanging in there. She is pretty exhausted, having been sick herself, but felt she had to go into work today, as she is drowning in work. She is an accountant and this is her busy season. Fortunately, she doesn't work Fridays, so will be off tomorrow and hopefully she will get a chance to rest a little before going back on Monday. I am going back home tomorrow. I am glad that I was here, although I hadn't anticipated all this sickness. My DH called me this afternoon to say that he has the bug now. I hope I don't weather it all here and then succumb when I get home.
> 
> The other three in the house are all sleeping now, so I am hoping to maybe get a little knitting done, now I have taken care of the chores around here too. I'm so glad to have brought knitting with me. I can get a little done in the afternoon at nap time and in the evening after everyone else has gone to bed. I have four different WIPs with me, none of which will get finished this week, but at least I am making some progress.
> 
> Sue


That is good you have your therapy with you! Hoping you don't catch whatever bug your DH has when you do get home!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Oh, Julie. I am so sorry that Fales' mind and memories were poisoned by a vindictive person:-( It really seems to be out of your control at this point. I wish you well. Maybe the new move, new home, with a larger garden and a good place for Ringo will help you on your way to healing and peace.


Thanks Jan! That is what I am trying to concentrate on- going forward- rather than looking back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Julie, I am so sorry for how things have turned out with Fale. What a disappointment for you. I am glad that time has helped you process this whole thing. Along with everyone else, I hope your new home is a refreshing new beginning.
> ...


I am sure it will be- I should be able to plant some fruiting trees on dwarfing stock- at least I will be asking if I may- I thought a Granny Smith Apple, a plum- preferably purple, and a lemon tree!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well Tanya if I knew how to get it to you I would.. mine is in Adobe and I can't link that out.. I'm now sure how it would work.. if I had your email maybe .. but even then I'm not sure.. I hope someone can help.. I just tried to do a copy and paste but it won't let me..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is indeed! Just got to get there now!


You will. This time next month you'll probably be all settled in!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> You will. This time next month you'll probably be all settled in!


I also think I will still be trying to unpack and organise!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I also think I will still be trying to unpack and organise!


Oh, that's highly likely!  Moving is such a huge undertaking it can take a long time to decide where you want everything and get it all unpacked and put away.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Ditto!
> I was thinking of Sue or one of Ros's girls.


Hmmm. Maybe my neighbor's nieces. Christmas this year. Or next . . . :XD:
Or like Tanya said, the stitch could be used for something else.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I seem already to be making new friends, so that is another step in a good direction.


So glad to hear things are changing for you. New friends are always good.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi everyone! Just wanted to check in. I am falling asleep so I don't remember half of what I read. Just know that I like all the projects, etc. 

Julie, you are heading in the right direction. Good for you. Sure wish I could grow lemon trees. I would prefer lime though.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I think Nature's Champiion and Vintage need to be contacted to see if they are still interested in facillitating. Who will do that? I don't think more than one person should.


They have been, Tanya. They are ready to host when they are scheduled.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

TLL said:


> It is that time again! We are getting close to needing to add to our hosting schedule. Natureschampion will take over from 1/25 - 2/8, then we have VintageCrochet hosting 2/8 - 2/22.
> 
> Our next open dates begin here:
> 
> ...


Do we have any takers? I sure didn't mean to scare anyone off. Everyone has so much to offer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, that's highly likely!  Moving is such a huge undertaking it can take a long time to decide where you want everything and get it all unpacked and put away.


I think you need to live in the new house for a while to get the flow of it! I suspect I will need at some point to have Garage sale!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So glad to hear things are changing for you. New friends are always good.


They are indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to check in. I am falling asleep so I don't remember half of what I read. Just know that I like all the projects, etc.
> 
> Julie, you are heading in the right direction. Good for you. Sure wish I could grow lemon trees. I would prefer lime though.


Lime trees do grow in our climate, if you get the right variety!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Remember the ripple advent scarf I was making? It is finally blocked! It's been done for 2 weeks. So here it is.


Beautiful scarf Chris 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh, my GOSH! Tamarque, talking of granny squares!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Ros, prayers and hugs. Lovely pictures.


Thank you Tricia. 💞


> Belle, great presentation. Your instructions and pictures are clear. There is a lot of great information here.


 I agree and I have a lot of catching up to do. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my GOSH! Tamarque, talking of granny squares!!


Ohhhhh nooooo!!!!!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I just heard from Ros. Sad to say that her cousin Wayne passed away peacefully in his sleep this morning - Australian time - so I guess not long ago. She says that she will probably be back on LP in a couple of days but just needs some time to get her head together.


Thank you for posting this for me Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank Goodness it was a speedy passing, although always a shock when it actually happens, thanks for letting us know, Jane.- Prayers for all Ros' family.


Thanks Julie 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks for the info, Jane. Prayers continuing for Ros and family.


Thanks Bev 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Tanya and Toni &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Welcome back, Ros.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Jane, for the information. Will continue with prayers for Ros and her family.


Thank you Pam.💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Julie 💞


Good to see you back online, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Welcome back, Ros.


Thank you Jane, it's hard to stay away for long and you can see I have a lot of catching up to do. Well I guess you could say the slippery slope has started, I tried to make something with beads and I ran out of beads, so I have to go back to the bead shop. I also don't have a clue where to place beads on a project, I'm hoping that I will soon be able to look at something and know where to place them. Oh well for my first try at using them I don't suppose it turned out too bad.😀 the crochet hooks I bought for beading were too big, so I have to try and get thinner ones. Before I started with this little beading project every little bit of knitting I picked up in the last week I made mistakes.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to see you back online, Ros!


Thank you Julie💞 I'm trying to catch up 😀


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie💞 I'm trying to catch up 😀


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for letting us know, Jane. I will keep and her family in my prayers.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am so sorry and will continue saying prayers for all.


Thank you Norma💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Thanks Jane for letting us know about Ros. Sending more prayers and hugs for her and her family.
> Also thanks for that interesting pattern.
> 
> Tanya, when do you change to circulars? And what length?


Thank you Caryn 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Jane thanks for the pattern and the info on Ros. I he that we can bring a smile to her face when she comes back. Many prayers and {{{(((hugs)))}}} to Ros.


Thank you Chris and yes you all bring smiles to my face💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Snowflakes on the icy road


Gorgeous 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> (((((HUGS)))))) Ros!! I know this is sad for you and your family.. I pray you find peace and comfort in knowing he is no longer in pain or distress... it is hard no matter what... it takes time and the good memories will outweigh the feelings of loss..


Thank you Ronie, I miss him but I'm very happy that he's not suffering any more.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> ((((hugs)))) to you, Ros, I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like your cousin was able to find peace in his passing. May you and your family be granted peace, strength and comfort. I hope that his funeral will be a celebration of his life and legacy that brings smiles with the shared memories.


Thank you Jan 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Chris--how did you get such detail on the snowflakes. Very impressive.
> 
> Awoke today to high 30's temp and now up to 41*. Bringing in firewood momentarily will feel so good. So glad there was enough in the house for yesterdays rainy day.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Chris, yummy pictures of the snowflakes. Great shots.  Thanks for the link to the bird pictures.
> 
> Tanya, yay for you in getting done with doily 26. I worked on it last night. My printer missed the last decrease in rows 19 and 21, so I must redo 19 and 20. But I am loving the result. I set it aside to finish my fingerless mitts, now I am back to my RV. I will probably get back to my SW tomorrow. I'd like to finish my 26 tonight.


They look great Bev 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Wow Chris, those are amazing pictures of snowflakes on the ice. I don't think I have ever seen that happen before, where each snowflake lasts so long in such perfect shape.
> 
> Bev, love the mitts. They look really nice on you.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Ros, I haven't forgotten you. Sending hugs, prayers and wishes of peace and comfort your way.


Thank you Tricia 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Now to present my dinner choices - or how I have to get it:


Gorgeous photos💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Progress! I've noticed the second sock has a near-matched heel. I'm not really worried as the 13 (now 12) repeats of the Feather-and-Fan on the top will go quick.
> 
> As for the formula I discovered...better that I consider full cast on amount (or in my case - final stitch count):
> (1/6) 144 = 24.48 (drop the .48 ... next should be 48 if you double for toe)
> ...


They are gorgeous 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> It is. So far only 3 or 4 people have been posting so it is going pretty well I think. Definitely a challenge but it is making me think about how I explain things so others can understand what needs to be done. That is always a good.


Sorry Tanya, I'm so far behind, hope to catch up soon 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone!! missing posts again .. at least I caught it quickly. They kept my client over night and we expected her to come home yesterday.. but they kept her again just to make sure... and I have high hopes she will be home today.. it was nice to have an unexpected day off but I am ready to be busy again...LOL
> 
> Tricia I think that would look great with a black edge.. it is so lacy and open I think it would blend in very nice! Are you going to bead it? maybe add some silvery beads to the black part and black beads to the silvery part.
> I am going to order the last skein needed for mine and a book from Knit Picks and then I'll be able to get started.. I can't believe how quick this all went!
> ...


Happy Anniversary Ronie in advance just in case I forget later. I'm sure you will enjoy it💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally got both of my doilies blocked. The white one is 5-1/2" diameter using white #10 cotton thread and size US 1 needles and the purple one is 8-1/2" using fingering weight wool yarn and size US 4 needles. For the crochet border on this one I only did a chain of 5 stitches. I knit the purple one completely on the dpns. This was my first experience using dpns and I now feel more comfortable using them than when I first began with the little doily.  It was a great learning experience and I want to say a huge thank you once again to Belle for all the time and effot that went into preparing for this!


Gorgeous 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> I decided to re-do the #2 doily with DK cotton/acrylic yarn that I have leftover from the Gansey using #3 DPNs. That was so much easier. Maybe I will do 26 with the crochet thread and #2 DPNs.


Gorgeous 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I ran out of beads...


I told you that you couldn't just buy a few. 


> I also don't have a clue where to place beads on a project...


I would recommend doing a few projects that have beads already integrated into it until you get a feel for it.


> my first try at using them I don't suppose it turned out too bad...


Do we get to see it?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I reckon I am now about the 2/3 mark- still got the china and most of the kitchen to go- a lot of things I just don't have enough boxes for! I have a date for moving almost fixed now- likely to be the 5th or 6th February. And I will hand in the keys on this place on the 10th. Life was very fraught for a while as I was knocked back on the finance at first, plus I had the Tribunal Hearing for Faleupolu- but they have decided he is in his right mind, so I withdrew the application rather than do what would appear as an attempt to humiliate him, by pointing out that the same doctor in another document recorded his illness as severe Alzheimer's. He sadly seems to have only anger left towards me- does not want to see me or talk with me. And apparently wants a dissolution of the marriage. Probably time just to let go, sad as it is that it has happened this way. I certainly won't be rushing in to another relationship. I am pretty sure a lot of the problems centre on the hormone treatment they have him on, apparently for the Korsakof Syndrome- Plus he will hear only bad report of me from the family- I stand obviously as their scapegoat. So be it.


So sorry to hear that Julie, I'm hoping the move will be a fresh and wonderful new beginning for you and Ringo💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I am still babysitting for my daughter. It has been an interesting stay with everyone being or getting sick. At least Alexandra seems better now and I took her to preschool this morning. My SIL is home again for the second day. I guess he was really sick and not yet over it, as he is one who never takes a day off. My other grandchild is still under the weather, and was diagnosed with an ear infection today. He usually won't stay on one's lap very long but today fell asleep on me. I enjoyed that.. It has been some time since a little one slept on me. My poor DD is hanging in there. She is pretty exhausted, having been sick herself, but felt she had to go into work today, as she is drowning in work. She is an accountant and this is her busy season. Fortunately, she doesn't work Fridays, so will be off tomorrow and hopefully she will get a chance to rest a little before going back on Monday. I am going back home tomorrow. I am glad that I was here, although I hadn't anticipated all this sickness. My DH called me this afternoon to say that he has the bug now. I hope I don't weather it all here and then succumb when I get home.
> 
> The other three in the house are all sleeping now, so I am hoping to maybe get a little knitting done, now I have taken care of the chores around here too. I'm so glad to have brought knitting with me. I can get a little done in the afternoon at nap time and in the evening after everyone else has gone to bed. I have four different WIPs with me, none of which will get finished this week, but at least I am making some progress.
> 
> Sue


I hope everyone feels better soon and that you don't get it as well 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Ditto!
> I was thinking of Sue or one of Ros's girls.


Thank you Jane, I can see it on my daughter Jane 😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I also want to share a memory that was fun to revisit. I made this for an 8 yr old girl who is now 53 yrs old. She kept it all these years and sent me photos. Since we are not talking anymore I wish I had taken it back from her when she offered. But here is a piece of yesteryear: remember the popular granny square vests and everything else?


It's gorgeous and I'm glad you have a photo of it 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I seem already to be making new friends, so that is another step in a good direction.


That's great Julie 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Do we get to see it?


Thank you Jane, I know I should have listened to you about the beads.😉 The beads look pretty and sparkly and please remember it's my first attempt. This was going to be for a doll, but I think I made it aired larger than I planned so it's going to be for a teddybear now. It would have been finished by now if I hadn't run out of beads. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Do we get to see it?


Thank you Jane, I know I should have listened to you about the beads.😉 The beads look pretty and sparkly and please remember it's my first attempt. This was going to be for a doll, but I think I made it a little larger than I planned so it's going to be for a teddybear now. It would have been finished by now if I hadn't run out of beads. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Here's Jackson helping with the filing&#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

My SIL and I went to this lovely cafe yesterday and I thought I would share some photos with everyone. The photos of the peacock were taken some time ago at this cafe. Someone complained about the noise the peacock and peahen were making and they had to find them a new home. As you will see they were free to roam around the cafe. Now there is a Great Dane lounging on one of the seats and a little dog roams around, although it mostly finds a chair with cushions on it and curls up on it. This cafe is our favourite and we come here fairly regularly. It's a very relaxing place to be and not far from my home. Hope you enjoy the pics. I have a lot of pics so it's hard to choose which ones to use.&#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...it's going to be for a teddybear now... 💞


A mini-Ashton? Those beads look lovely with that colourway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Here's Jackson helping with the filing💞


He looks so serious about it. Give him a squeeze for me.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> A mini-Ashton? Those beads ook lovely with that colourway.


Yes it is Jane, I had to start somewhere with beads and this pattern is very special to me. The yarn is Katia Candy 100% Cotton and knits up lovely 💞 I hope you like it 😀


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Jane, Norma--what I didn't say is that this granny square vest is the only thing i made that has survived from my early days of craft work Two fires, emergency moves and just life has taken all my early knitting, crochet, macrame and jewelry work. So even tho, this is only a picture, it is very precious to me. And I cannot believe this woman kept it all these years. I guess it meant a lot to her.


That is very sad. The things you lost are irreplaceable. You must have been on a roller coaster of a journey.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, I will do a week late March/April just choose one and PM me. I don't mind. I have thought about a topic I could tackle. Hopefully!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> He looks so serious about it. Give him a squeeze for me.


I certainly will, Jackson is coming to stay with us on Saturday 😍 he is walking everywhere now 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That is very sad. The things you lost are irreplaceable. You must have been on a roller coaster of a journey.


I agree with Norma💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I can feed myself !!!&#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Finished this WIP a few weeks ago &#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> So sorry to hear that Julie, I'm hoping the move will be a fresh and wonderful new beginning for you and Ringo💞


Thanks Ros! Certainly in view of the timing it will be a completely new start. Ringo will need to learn a few new boundaries but at 3 3/4 years he is happily learning lots of things.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> That's great Julie 💞


Thanks Ros!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Here's Jackson helping with the filing💞


He is such a darling! And I think for a very beginning attempt your beading looks great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> My SIL and I went to this lovely cafe yesterday and I thought I would share some photos with everyone. The photos of the peacock were taken some time ago at this cafe. Someone complained about the noise the peacock and peahen were making and they had to find them a new home. As you will see they were free to roam around the cafe. Now there is a Great Dane lounging on one of the seats and a little dog roams around, although it mostly finds a chair with cushions on it and curls up on it. This cafe is our favourite and we come here fairly regularly. It's a very relaxing place to be and not far from my home. Hope you enjoy the pics. I have a lot of pics so it's hard to choose which ones to use.💞


Great to see some more of your world!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my GOSH! Tamarque, talking of granny squares!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: ...so flattering!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to see you back online, Ros!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, I know I should have listened to you about the beads.😉 The beads look pretty and sparkly and please remember it's my first attempt. This was going to be for a doll, but I think I made it a little larger than I planned so it's going to be for a teddybear now. It would have been finished by now if I hadn't run out of beads. 💞


Very lucky teddy bear. Wonderful!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, your photos are great. The cafe looks so exotic and the photos of Jackson are cute. The ones of him feeding himself are so cute and funny :thumbup: 

I love your finished WIP, gorgeous knitting.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is such a darling! And I think for a very beginning attempt your beading looks great!


Thanks Julie💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, it's great to be back, sorry for hogging the pages again 😀💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Very lucky teddy bear. Wonderful!


Thank you Norma, I've been back to the bead shop so I can finish it tonight 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, your photos are great. The cafe looks so exotic and the photos of Jackson are cute. The ones of him feeding himself are so cute and funny :thumbup:
> 
> I love your finished WIP, gorgeous knitting.


Thank you Norma, I think the cafe used to be a garden nursery, I think that would explain the lovely surroundings. Jackson is a cutie pie, I can't wait to see him tomorrow. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, hog all you like. I do enjoy your posts. I am glad you went to the bead shop so you can finish your shawl.
I am away on retreat this weekend. It is going to be hard as we are staying here: http://www.english-country-cottages.co.uk/cottages/cronkhill-farmhouse-rn5 :XD: :XD:

We can't go to our usual place as the lanes are very steep and narrow and we couldn't get if the weather was bad. Prayers for all while I am away.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> well Tanya if I knew how to get it to you I would.. mine is in Adobe and I can't link that out.. I'm now sure how it would work.. if I had your email maybe .. but even then I'm not sure.. I hope someone can help.. I just tried to do a copy and paste but it won't let me..


Thanx Ronie, but Jane got it to me in a pdf file which is what you have on adobe I think.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my GOSH! Tamarque, talking of granny squares!!


That pic really made me laugh. Those granny squares have never really lost popularity. They were an early modular form of crochet that we don't think about in that term. What an experience in color and form


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:



> Thank you Jane, it's hard to stay away for long and you can see I have a lot of catching up to do. Well I guess you could say the slippery slope has started, I tried to make something with beads and I ran out of beads, so I have to go back to the bead shop. I also don't have a clue where to place beads on a project, I'm hoping that I will soon be able to look at something and know where to place them. Oh well for my first try at using them I don't suppose it turned out too bad.😀 the crochet hooks I bought for beading were too big, so I have to try and get thinner ones. Before I started with this little beading project every little bit of knitting I picked up in the last week I made mistakes.💞


Well, you are still in healing mode. I know the signs all to well myself. My suggestion is to not do anything that is challenging. It takes too much energy that you may not have enough of yet. Try something that is simple and rhythmic that doesn't require so much attention. Simple is more meditational, relaxing and healing.

Much peace to you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Sorry Tanya, I'm so far behind, hope to catch up soon 💞


No need to apologize. You'll get there when you can. You have been on a major roller coaster ride these past couple of months. I just hope your life can settle down a bit so you can reground yourself.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is very sad. The things you lost are irreplaceable. You must have been on a roller coaster of a journey.


Very true. When younger my life was pretty hectic. We were always on the move and my crochet and jewelry work was very portable so I got a lot of it done. It reflected the energy of my life back then. I still miss items lost as they were an expression of my energy and deep feelings and reminders of who I was and things I deeply cared about.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, I know I should have listened to you about the beads.😉 The beads look pretty and sparkly and please remember it's my first attempt. This was going to be for a doll, but I think I made it a little larger than I planned so it's going to be for a teddybear now. It would have been finished by now if I hadn't run out of beads. 💞


Always love seeing your work. I am not a bead person, at least not yet, but yours is looking terrific.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--always love your pics. Jackson is adorable. Isn't it amazing how we get such joy watching a baby covered with the messiest food! And suddenly he is walking all over! Are your running shoes in order?

The restaurant does look like a wonderful place to sit and vegge out. So tropical. Those peacocks have such vibrant color. I had a customer once who had a couple of thee birds. One of them was clearly the watch bird of the pen. He would just carry on and spread his tail feathers magnificently when I came by. 


Toni--so glad our volunteers are still with us. Will think about a date later in the Spring to do another 2 weeks.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I suspect I will need at some point to have Garage sale!


Oh, I want to come! I want to come!! 

Ros, welcome back. Take your time at healing. Be sure to get lots of rest and Jackson hugs. Thanks for the pictures of Jackson and the Cafe. We always love Jackson pictures and the Cafe looks like an adventure. So lovely, green and exotic.

Your sweater is gorgeous and your beading is impecable.  Well done.

Toni, I will take the weeks that start on 3/8. I think I have that date right.

Norma, have fun, fun, fun! Relax and take knitting (of course ). That looks like an amazing place to visit.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--that 'cottage' is so beautifully British! Sounds like pure luxury.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--the white sweater is so classic. Beautifully done as usual. What is the fiber?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's my #26. Thanks, Belle. I will not be reluctant to knit a doily anymore. I thought they would take long, but they really don't.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Our next open dates begin here:

2/22 - 3/8
3/8 - 3/22 eshlemania/Bev
3/22 - 4/5
4/5 - 4/19
4/19 - 5/3


We have a taker!!!  And quite possibly another one. 

Welcome back, Ros! Your little Ashton with the beads is wonderful!!! Another suggestion for learning about beads is the closed workshop on KP by Purplefi. Take your time getting back into things. (I still haven't picked Lavender Fields back up after my BIL passed in April - there have been plenty of other projects, but I just haven't been ready.)

Enjoy your trip to the country, Norma! That cottage looks like it will be a fun place to relax and enjoy the views.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my #26. Thanks, Belle. I will not be reluctant to knit a doily anymore. I thought they would take long, but they really don't.


Another vibrant doily  love the color.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my #26. Thanks, Belle. I will not be reluctant to knit a doily anymore. I thought they would take long, but they really don't.


Beautiful, Bev!!! I like your red. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, I want to come! I want to come!!
> 
> Ros, welcome back. Take your time at healing. Be sure to get lots of rest and Jackson hugs. Thanks for the pictures of Jackson and the Cafe. We always love Jackson pictures and the Cafe looks like an adventure. So lovely, green and exotic.
> 
> ...


And you would be most welcome, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A mini-Ashton? Those beads look lovely with that colourway.


I agree - they do look lovely and you've placed them well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I can feed myself !!!💞


He is just way too cute!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, your photos are great. The cafe looks so exotic and the photos of Jackson are cute. The ones of him feeding himself are so cute and funny :thumbup:
> 
> I love your finished WIP, gorgeous knitting.


From me, too!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> He is just way too cute!!!


I totally agree!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my #26. Thanks, Belle. I will not be reluctant to knit a doily anymore. I thought they would take long, but they really don't.


It turned out great and I love it in that red color! No, they didn't take as long as I thought they would either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Norma, it's great to be back, sorry for hogging the pages again 😀💞


Ros, I am sure the fact that your posts often come together, is a quirk of geography, and time zones. When one starts calculating for an overseas phonecall, this becomes quite clear. There are, so far as I am aware no Lace Party people, from Singapore, India or South Africa, who would share more of your daylight hours. One of the trickiest differences in my experience, having accepted nearly all my life the 11 to 13 hour differences between here and the UK, is the two to two and a half hour difference between here and much of Eastern Australia. Similar to the American difference between Eastern Time and Mountain Time. You need to know the Larks from the Night Owls!!!
Also it is lovely that you reply to everyone- a very courteous soul is how you seem to me. I know when I am in catch up on Sam's Knitting Tea Party, I can end up embarrassed by a page to a page and a half of Lurker, but I reckon this is a good feature of the Avatar- if someone is bored or otherwise afflicted by my posts, they can quickly scroll past!
Just to make sure you don't misunderstand me, you are a very much valued member of the Lace Party, and I am in awe of your Lace Knitting skills. I sincerely pray that life has no more curve balls for you this year!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!! I have over 6 pages to read... I just want to say Good Morning.. and I am sure I will have more to say once I get through all these posts!!! LOL 

I do want to ask Tanya how her workshop is going?? I need to pop back in there and see the progress 

Julie this is such an exciting time... I know we took a long time to unpack when we moved. and we still don't have the pantry set up the way I would like.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh!!! I have over 6 pages to read... I just want to say Good Morning.. and I am sure I will have more to say once I get through all these posts!!! LOL
> 
> I do want to ask Tanya how her workshop is going?? I need to pop back in there and see the progress
> 
> Julie this is such an exciting time... I know we took a long time to unpack when we moved. and we still don't have the pantry set up the way I would like.


 :thumbup: Thank goodness I already have offers of help with the unpacking- first I will be getting the beds set up! One thing I will miss from this House is the Pantry cupboard, which is a walk in one. So useful!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros your bead placement looks great to me. Those beads with that yarn are perfect together.. I think you are doing just fine.. I also think that bead placement is a personal thing.. I don't think there are any stead fast rules on where they have to go. 

Jackson is so cute! and the cafe is beautiful. If I lived close to it I would pop in for some tea and relaxation every day! We had Peacocks on the ranch. Not by our house but across the river and when my husband worked that field he would take my son and he would have a great time collecting feathers.. some were nearly as tall as he was.. such good memories..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma that looks amazing.. have a great time!! I could feel the stress just melt off! Maybe I need a new board on pinterest  "English Country Cottages" now that would be therapeutic!

That is great Tanya.. I am not sure how to send a PDF. I normally do a copy and paste and I couldn't get it to work for me...

Bev that turned out great! I have had such a crazy week I have not picked up mine.. I have the patterns printed and will be making several of these. I think both doily's are beautiful! 

I am knitting a 1x1 rib cowl out of Super Chunky yarn in a deep purple for my sons GF!! She is stressed right now and I thought a 'Just because' gift would cheer her up  I'll take a picture when its done.. it goes very quick.. is easy on the eyes and I can do it almost by feel while hubby and I watch tv.. something I would make a huge mess of if I were knitting my Lace


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my #26. Thanks, Belle. I will not be reluctant to knit a doily anymore. I thought they would take long, but they really don't.


OOH, that is gorgeous. I can certainly see that you are comfortable in the crochet world as well as the knitting one. I really like this. Very nicely done -- and I love the color too. Although any more I find it harder to work on darker colors.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my #26. Thanks, Belle. I will not be reluctant to knit a doily anymore. I thought they would take long, but they really don't.


Love your doily. The edging gives it a lot of character. Is it a 3 or 4 row edging that you did. I can see some of the details but not the 3rd row clearly. It give the doily great dimension. What wt yarn did you use?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I've been very distracted for the last couple of days, but it is so good to see everything is merrily rolling along. Nice to see the finished doilies -- hard to call them minis now that they have been embellished. It has been a pleasure to share this with you. I'm hoping that I can get to closest town with copying services, maybe next week (I have to go and get some fencing materials to repair where the tree has destroyed the fence) -- so I'll be able to send the finished chart project to Gloria Penning.

I had a wonderful experience last night and wanted to share with all of you. Years ago, I was given a set of brass rings about 10MM in size. For years, I've used those as the "important" rings to mark critical events like the beginning of the round, or every 100 stitches, etc. But as always happens, over the years they seem to escape and little by little I have fewer and fewer of them until now I'm down to about 10. 

I was looking through a catalogue from Fire Mountain Gems (mostly beading and jewelry making goodies) and came across their Jump rings. I've tried jump rings as markers but haven't had good success because of the slit in the ring. I t catches on yarn or the yarn slip into the ring. But on a whim I called them and asked if they had any closed rings and found out that they have some soddered rings. So, I ordered a package. They arrived yesterday and last night I used them for the first time and THEY ARE GREAT. There is no roughness on the edges and since they are only 18 gauge they aren't too plump (thick) on the needle. So after looking the better part of 10 years -- I have finally found a new supply. 

And while I was at it I ordered a package of what they characterized as "hair sticks". The ones I ordered at about 4 1/2" long are bone colored and are carved in a swirl design. Clearly they are mislabelled -- they should be called SHAWL PINS. Imagine a mistake like that!!!!! So for $6 I got 2 lovely pins. 

You might want to look at their other hair pins. They have a small hole at the top of the stick to place a beaded ornament -- but it is to small that I plan on just using the pins as they are.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.berroco.com/patterns/pattern-booklets/norah-gaughan-vol-16#issue-10101895-10831406

If people don't get the Berroco newsletter you might their Spring top collection. In a similar vein as the one we looked at the other day for svelte bodies, many of these patterns are a looser fit with some nice lace details.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Norma that looks amazing.. have a great time!! I could feel the stress just melt off! Maybe I need a new board on pinterest  "English Country Cottages" now that would be therapeutic!
> 
> That is great Tanya.. I am not sure how to send a PDF. I normally do a copy and paste and I couldn't get it to work for me...
> 
> ...


I send my PDF's as an attachment in an email. Usually the computer calls it an Insert or Attachment and gives you a window to go thru your files to find the one you want and then chose it. Similar to uploading pics here on KP>

That is such a nice thing to do for your son's GF. And easy sounding as well. I am sure it will perk her up some.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I've been very distracted for the last couple of days, but it is so good to see everything is merrily rolling along. Nice to see the finished doilies -- hard to call them minis now that they have been embellished. It has been a pleasure to share this with you. I'm hoping that I can get to closest town with copying services, maybe next week (I have to go and get some fencing materials to repair where the tree has destroyed the fence) -- so I'll be able to send the finished chart project to Gloria Penning.
> 
> I had a wonderful experience last night and wanted to share with all of you. Years ago, I was given a set of brass rings about 10MM in size. For years, I've used those as the "important" rings to mark critical events like the beginning of the round, or every 100 stitches, etc. But as always happens, over the years they seem to escape and little by little I have fewer and fewer of them until now I'm down to about 10.
> 
> ...


Those are some great finds, Belle! I love a sm that slides so well and your pins look wonderful in your shawl. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I've been very distracted for the last couple of days, but it is so good to see everything is merrily rolling along. Nice to see the finished doilies -- hard to call them minis now that they have been embellished. It has been a pleasure to share this with you. I'm hoping that I can get to closest town with copying services, maybe next week (I have to go and get some fencing materials to repair where the tree has destroyed the fence) -- so I'll be able to send the finished chart project to Gloria Penning.
> 
> I had a wonderful experience last night and wanted to share with all of you. Years ago, I was given a set of brass rings about 10MM in size. For years, I've used those as the "important" rings to mark critical events like the beginning of the round, or every 100 stitches, etc. But as always happens, over the years they seem to escape and little by little I have fewer and fewer of them until now I'm down to about 10.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful story and well done on your purchases!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/pattern-booklets/norah-gaughan-vol-16#issue-10101895-10831406
> 
> If people don't get the Berroco newsletter you might their Spring top collection. In a similar vein as the one we looked at the other day for svelte bodies, many of these patterns are a looser fit with some nice lace details.


Those are really nice and I like that they are roomier!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...this lovely cafe...


Looks like a jungle setting. It certainly is lush there.
You have to understand that I live in a place that we call "The Rock."


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Katia Candy 100% Cotton and knits up lovely 💞 I hope you like it 😀


I do.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Finished this WIP a few weeks ago 💞


So cute


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: ...so flattering!


I was thinking more along the lines of: YIKES!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...It is going to be hard as we are staying here:...


I could think of worse hardship - except for the price: £811 for 3 nights!

Have fun - if you are allowed - not sure what kind of retreat it is. You may have said but I have forgotten.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my #26. ...


Lovely! What fibre did you use?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Our next open dates begin here:
> 
> 2/22 - 3/8


I guess I can step in here. Taking late March or early April would be difficult for me because we will be leaving for France around then - not sure either about my internet access on our arrival.
I will think about it & suggest some common project, perhaps.


> I still haven't picked Lavender Fields back up after my BIL passed in April ...


I am sure that it is difficult to pick it back up because of the memories that it will disturb.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I am not sure how to send a PDF...


I haven't done that either on KP but I would assume that you would do it the same way as posting a pic. 
However, I would think that we should not post pdf files on here that are not free.


> ...I am knitting ...for my sons GF!! She is stressed right now ...


That is so nice - a surprise gift will be sure to lift her spirits.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> OOH, that is gorgeous. I can certainly see that you are comfortable in the crochet world as well as the knitting one. I really like this. Very nicely done -- and I love the color too. Although any more I find it harder to work on darker colors.


Between the DPNs and my eyes, I could only work on it about an hour at a time till I reached my limit.  I have done a lot of crochet, but it has been some time. Years, perhaps a decade or two.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...I was looking through a catalogue from Fire Mountain Gems ...


Great finds, Belle. I must look more closely at what they have to offer. I am not sure why I haven't ordered from them before. Perhaps S&H? I'll have another look.
I also find that the markers that have a split in them can be bothersome. Having said that, I find them quite convenient when I realize that I have missed a YO or need to fix a stitch on my way back across on the next row. You can then slip them over the cable to mark the spot.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...the Berroco ...Spring top collection...


Such pretty designs & I love that blue that most of them are shown in.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Love your doily. The edging gives it a lot of character. Is it a 3 or 4 row edging that you did. I can see some of the details but not the 3rd row clearly. It give the doily great dimension. What wt yarn did you use?


From point to point, it is 7 1/4". I used 0 DPNs and #10 cotton thread. I bound off the knitting till I had one stitch. Row 1: Then I sc a round. Row 2: Then, I dc, ch 1, skip next sc, dc in next sc-repeat. Row 3: slip stitch to ch 1 space (ch 3, sc in next space-repeat around. Row 4: slip stitch to first ch 3 space (2 dc, chain 3-make picot by slip stitching in first chain-dc 2, next space-2 hdc)repeat around. I found a towel border pattern and I thought I followed the first three rows and made my own for the last one, but I made my own for row 3 also-just didn't read it right, but it worked. When I blocked it, I made sure to open the space between the dc and under the picot on the last row.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

*jscaplen* "I guess I can step in here. (2/22 - 3/8) I will think about it & suggest some common project, perhaps."

That sounds great, Jane!!! Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> From point to point, it is 7 1/4". I used 0 DPNs and #10 cotton thread. I bound off the knitting till I had one stitch. Row 1: Then I sc a round. Row 2: Then, I dc, ch 1, skip next sc, dc in next sc-repeat. Row 3: slip stitch to ch 1 space (ch 3, sc in next space-repeat around. Row 4: slip stitch to first ch 3 space (2 dc, chain 3-make picot by slip stitching in first chain-dc 2, next space-2 hdc)repeat around. I found a towel border pattern and I thought I followed the first three rows and made my own for the last one, but I made my own for row 3 also-just didn't read it right, but it worked. When I blocked it, I made sure to open the space between the dc and under the picot on the last row.


Beautiful work, Bev!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/pattern-booklets/norah-gaughan-vol-16#issue-10101895-10831406
> 
> If people don't get the Berroco newsletter you might their Spring top collection. In a similar vein as the one we looked at the other day for svelte bodies, many of these patterns are a looser fit with some nice lace details.


I love these. They are BOOKMARKED. 

Thanks all for your kind comments on my doily. It was certainly fun to knit and then experiment on the end. Again, thanks, Belle. 

Belle, you certainly got some good buys there. I love those 'shawl pins'.

Jane did you see my post about the fiber#10 cotton? It's hard to know what is going on ahead of you in your reading when you are trying to answer where you are at.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--the workshop is going okay. I am finding not many post at this point but when I check the participant count there are several dozen people checking in so I am teaching in segments and allowing some time for people to read and knit.

The pattern is still selling which is absolutely great.


Belle--that was a fun find for you. Those little rings are nice. I have been using the rubbery ones or vinyl rings. Like Jane, I find the split rings can be slipped into a dropped stitch or slipped onto a needle mid stream.

Bev--thanks for the crochet detail. I can see the red now that the sun is off my computer screen. It looks like a darker red and it looks great.

Glad people liked the Berroco patterns. I think Norah Gaugin does some really nice stuff--simple and elegant.

Getting ready to flew the coop till Sunday. Training into the City so will not be carrying computer and only a small crochet project. Have a great couple of days everyone.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Have fun, Tanya. And yes, it is a darker red.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane did you see my post about the fiber#10 cotton? It's hard to know what is going on ahead of you in your reading when you are trying to answer where you are at.


Yes - I did. I find that if I move on to see what others have said further on, I forget to comment on the previous posts - especially if there has been a lot of activity. So sometimes I inadvertently repeat what someone else has said in the interim.
I thought that it looked thicker than the #10 cotton - I guess you gave us a good close up view.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Getting ready to flew the coop till Sunday...


Have a good weekend, then.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Great finds, Belle. I must look more closely at what they have to offer. I am not sure why I haven't ordered from them before. Perhaps S&H? I'll have another look.
> I also find that the markers that have a split in them can be bothersome. Having said that, I find them quite convenient when I realize that I have missed a YO or need to fix a stitch on my way back across on the next row. You can then slip them over the cable to mark the spot.


Jane -- I was surprised to discovery that they have a flat $5 shipping fee -- no handling fee. And the best paart is that when I received my order they had tucked a free tub of mixed beads in the envelope. Lots of shapes and colors. At least enough to play with.

Edit correction: tube not tub. Wouldn't that have been something!!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here I got all caught up in getting caught up, I forgot to do what I got on here to do. This is where I am at on my SW. I decided to string the beads on the yarn. Much easier to knit and I like the effect more. So I will cut my yarn before I start the beading row and tie this new skein on. I am almost done stringing on half of my beads (don't want to run out of beads before I do yarn and have to make another knot). I will get the rest of the beads strung tonight and get started beading tomorrow. Meanwhile, I will be working my MV as DH and I run to clean several places this afternoon. I will be getting that one done this weekend-except for the edging.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Jane -- I was surprised to discovery that they have a flat $5 shipping fee...


I don't think that is available to Canada. It says United States Postal Service - or FedEx. The only way to be sure is to prepare an order & see what shows up as shipping.


> ...tube not tub...


I was wondering how they got a tub into an envelope.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I decided to string the beads on the yarn....


Love your beads & your yarn bowl - might have seen it before but it is still lovely. 
Hope to see your finished MV soon.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Jane. My DIL got me that for Christmas.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Some of you have asked fir pictures of sw in process. Don't know about everyone else but mine in looking more like a butterfly net as it gets bigger. I don't have another cable to try to stretch it out. I am anxious to see it open myself. It looks like the silver and blue are creating a spiral appearance but it is hard to tell. The last 10 rows will be silver and black. Because it is silver and black rather than black and silver I will use black beads. (Maybe reduce the sparkle :lol: )

I saw some that look like shore findings and some coral but there were no silver. I'll be stringing beads this evening.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've got 6 more rows on this pineapple doily...and I'm seeing the cardboard tube now. Will it get finished or will it run out on the last row? Status PENDING!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...Will it get finished or will it run out on the last row?...


Oh, no - I hate that! So are you crocheting faster so that it will last to the end. I've heard that helps.
;-)


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of: YIKES!


I was thinking "wonder how much they were paid to model them"
:lol: :XD:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone.. Belle I use those brass rings too. They were given to me when I bought some beads. The lady who runs it thinks the world of my son and her and I hit it off great. So when I mentioned that I was knitting and that some O-Rings would work great she just gave me what she had. 

I will check my latest catalog of Fire Mountain Gems and see what I can find.. I love your shawl pins 

I started reading this backwards so I know I am missing someone... Bev great looking yarn bowl.. your husband has great taste! and I love the beads...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I've got 6 more rows on this pineapple doily...and I'm seeing the cardboard tube now. Will it get finished or will it run out on the last row? Status PENDING!


You will make it!! or start thinking of a nice color for the last row or two to set it off!! I have done that before too  and I have crochet some that called for a color change so I am sure it will be very pretty it that is what you have to do .. fingers crossed.... and yes I heard crocheting faster will help!!! LOL


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, no - I hate that! So are you crocheting faster so that it will last to the end. I've heard that helps.
> ;-)


Jane, love this!!! Kaixixang I hope you have enough.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ros, glad you are back. Loved the pictures of that cafe. I love peacocks. How pretty that must be to have them wandering around like that. Of course Jackson is just precious. 
Your mini Ashton with beads is looking lovely and the sweater too.

Norma enjoy your retreat. Looks like a wonder space for a retreat.

Tanya, I remember doing granny squares, but I never made anything with them. I just couldn't get into sewing them together. They are pretty though.

The doily is great in that color Bev. Very pretty edging as well.

Belle, what great finds. For sure those are shawl pins. They look super and will work great!

I can't believe I am once again packing to get ready to move. We have found a house to buy and will be moving from the place we are renting. Our closing will be Feb 2, so I am very excited. Can't wait to be finally settled!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, glad you are back. Loved the pictures of that cafe. I love peacocks. How pretty that must be to have them wandering around like that. Of course Jackson is just precious.
> Your mini Ashton with beads is looking lovely and the sweater too.
> 
> Norma enjoy your retreat. Looks like a wonder space for a retreat.
> ...


Caryn, congratulations on finding a permanent home so fast. Good luck to you!

And I would like to agree with all your other statements here. (This way I don't have to type a lot.) I have to say that I did get a good chuckle when I saw those pictures of Jackson.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing,Tanya. I saw one top that I liked but it was way too long, but it was nice to see their patterns.

Sue


tamarque said:


> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/pattern-booklets/norah-gaughan-vol-16#issue-10101895-10831406
> 
> If people don't get the Berroco newsletter you might their Spring top collection. In a similar vein as the one we looked at the other day for svelte bodies, many of these patterns are a looser fit with some nice lace details.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome back,Ros, love your pics. Cute ones of Jackson. I also love the café pics. It looks so exotic.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, so glad you found a house already. Hopefully you didn't fully unpack anticipating the next move.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I got home from my daughter's today. The family is getting better, and my SIL went into work although I think he was probably going to leave early. My DH is getting better, but still under the weather. I'm still hoping I don't succumb to the bug. At least I was fine at my daughter's. If Imget sick, I would far rather be at home. I made a point of going over all the door knobs and faucets with Clorox wipes when I got home.

I have been waiting all week to knit my doily. My needles came earlier this week, so I knit it this afternoon. This is it on the blocking mat. I am very happy with it. I used #10 cotton and chose to do a picot edging. I really enjoyed knitting it. There is something about this circular knitting that I really enjoy. It is hard to put it down. Once you get past the awkwardness of those first few rows, it is very enjoyable knitting.Thanks for hosting these past couple of weeks, Belle, and for your very helpful notes and illustrations. Also received Barbara Abbey's book and am looking forward to reading through it. Lots of edgings in it.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...We have found a house to buy ...


Good news! 
Nice to get settled.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I got home from my daughter's today. The family is getting better, and my SIL went into work although I think he was probably going to leave early. My DH is getting better, but still under the weather. I'm still hoping I don't succumb to the bug. At least I was fine at my daughter's. If Imget sick, I would far rather be at home. I made a point of going over all the door knobs and faucets with Clorox wipes when I got home.
> 
> I have been waiting all week to knit my doily. My needles came earlier this week, so I knit it this afternoon. This is it on the blocking mat. I am very happy with it. I used #10 cotton and chose to do a picot edging. I really enjoyed knitting it. There is something about this circular knitting that I really enjoy. It is hard to put it down. Once you get past the awkwardness of those first few rows, it is very enjoyable knitting.Thanks for hosting these past couple of weeks, Belle, and for your very helpful notes and illustrations. Also received Barbara Abbey's book and am looking forward to reading through it. Lots of edgings in it.
> 
> Sue


Your doily looks really good, Sue. I agree, once past the beginning, it was really fun to do!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Good news!
> Nice to get settled.


I agree - great news for you!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, that is great news. I bet you are getting excited. That's just around the corner. Good luck with the move and settling in.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lovely doily, Sue. So glad you are still healthy. Hope you stay that way.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't know if this pattern has been shared before, but it is free only until the end of the month.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/willow-cowl

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I thought that this was an interesting stitch:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brighton-blanket

She has a number of other interesting patterns - nice use of colour.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> This is it on the blocking mat. I am very happy with it. I used #10 cotton and chose to do a picot edging. I really enjoyed knitting it. There is something about this circular knitting that I really enjoy. It is hard to put it down. Once you get past the awkwardness of those first few rows, it is very enjoyable knitting.Thanks for hosting these past couple of weeks, Belle, and for your very helpful notes and illustrations. Also received Barbara Abbey's book and am looking forward to reading through it. Lots of edgings in it. I guess I should say that I can't recall ever finding a problem with any of her patterns.
> 
> Sue


Sue -- I really like the picot edge. Glad you enjoyed it. I really had a lot of fun doing all 35 of them once I got them graphed. I think you'll find a lot of good stuff in Abbey's book. The only small problem I found is that I don't like her shorthand for the patterns; so I' just automatically graph them. I found that when I do, I start with the first row with the slip stitch and place it on the right of the graph and when getting ready to chart the 2nd row, work backwards from directly above the slip stitch. So that means that you read what she has written from the end of the sentence working backwards to the beginning of the sentence. You can always tell the "join" edge by the slip stitch. So when I apply the edging I always K2T or P2T turn the row, slip stitch and continue.

Hope that makes sense. In any case, I've used a lot of her edgings as well as her inserts. A wonderful resource. Never tried any of the projects in the book though.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Caryn, congratulations on finding a permanent home so fast. Good luck to you.


Thanks Chris. It did happen fast. We liked it as soon as we saw it and didn't want to take the chance of it selling to someone else!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, so glad you found a house already. Hopefully you didn't fully unpack anticipating the next move.


Thank you Bev. That is just what we did. But it is very weird living with so many unpacked boxes. That's why I can't wait to get moved again!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I got home from my daughter's today. The family is getting better, and my SIL went into work although I think he was probably going to leave early. My DH is getting better, but still under the weather. I'm still hoping I don't succumb to the bug. At least I was fine at my daughter's. If Imget sick, I would far rather be at home. I made a point of going over all the door knobs and faucets with Clorox wipes when I got home.
> 
> I have been waiting all week to knit my doily. My needles came earlier this week, so I knit it this afternoon. This is it on the blocking mat. I am very happy with it. I used #10 cotton and chose to do a picot edging. I really enjoyed knitting it. There is something about this circular knitting that I really enjoy. It is hard to put it down. Once you get past the awkwardness of those first few rows, it is very enjoyable knitting.Thanks for hosting these past couple of weeks, Belle, and for your very helpful notes and illustrations. Also received Barbara Abbey's book and am looking forward to reading through it. Lots of edgings in it.
> 
> Sue


Lovely doily Sue. Glad you all your family is feeling better and that you didn't catch it!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Good news!
> Nice to get settled.


Yes, it surely will be!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree - great news for you!


Thanks Sue and Pam.

And Sue thanks for the link to the willow cowl. That is a really nice one. Got it saved now!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I thought that this was an interesting stitch:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brighton-blanket
> 
> She has a number of other interesting patterns - nice use of colour.


Ooh, I like this one too. That is a very pretty stitch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yes, it surely will be!


I know that will be feeling- I am living around an increasing pile of boxes and bags!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I have bookmarked that designer to share with my DIL who crochets. I love her unconventional crochet.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good new Sue! I hope you stay healthy... Now the next time you get sick they owe you one.. LOL just joking of course  I love the doily.. I mostly use #10 thread too so it is going smoothly I just have had a crazy week and its been on the table looking at me LOL 

Caryn that is great news. It is so exciting.. it looks like you and Julie will be spending February pretty much the same way ... We moved in here 2 years ago this week..I remember it well... 

I have both patterns in my library  I love the cowl. I think this is one of those patterns where a good variegated yarn works great! and I think the blanket would crochet up very quick.. I also have a growing supply of Red Heart super saver.. that would be great in this pattern


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good new Sue! I hope you stay healthy... Now the next time you get sick they owe you one.. LOL just joking of course  I love the doily.. I mostly use #10 thread too so it is going smoothly I just have had a crazy week and its been on the table looking at me LOL
> 
> Caryn that is great news. It is so exciting.. it looks like you and Julie will be spending February pretty much the same way ... We moved in here 2 years ago this week..I remember it well...
> 
> I have both patterns in my library  I love the cowl. I think this is one of those patterns where a good variegated yarn works great! and I think the blanket would crochet up very quick.. I also have a growing supply of Red Heart super saver.. that would be great in this pattern


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations on your new home, Caryn!!!

Hang in there with those boxes, Julie! 

I, too, hope you stay healthy, Sue.

The little doilies are all looking great!

Thanks for the added patterns to my library. That crochet stitch is spectacular!

It is interesting to note the beading process on the SW's. I can understand the difficulty of trying to get photos when they are so large. Pester, pester - could we see a section? Would that work?

[_]Creating Original Hand-knitted Lace[/_] by Margaret Stove came in the mail yesterday. I can not wait to sit down and devour it!!! What a treasure this is going to be!!! My copy was printed in 1995, has a penciled note (in Russian maybe) on one page, but looks and feels like new. Wow!

Have a great weekend, Tanya!

Time to get busy today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Really need to work this week on finding more!



TLL said:


> Congratulations on your new home, Caryn!!!
> 
> Hang in there with those boxes, Julie!
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great news Caryn! Good luck with the final move.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> It is interesting to note the beading process on the SW's. I can understand the difficulty of trying to get photos when they are so large. Pester, pester - could we see a section?


Toni, best I can do. The 2nd photo is a couple of washcloths. I am thinking of giving the illusion heart to my wonderful neighbor. Trying to make some coasters to go with it for their Valentine's table decor.

See the heart in the red and white? I see a yarn clipping on the diagonal stitched one and the ends are not fastened in on the others. I was thinking of making some red and some white coasters too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Toni, best I can do...


Your SW will be so elegant looking!
I like the heart illusion cloth. Neat


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tricia,

Looks like you are coming along with SW. looking forward to seeing it when done.. Sometimes it is hard to get some WIPs to pose for a photo,when they are really growing fast. That grandmother's dishcloth is a favorite of mine. Have made and given away many of them over the years.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Toni, best I can do. The 2nd photo is a couple of washcloths. I am thinking of giving the illusion heart to my wonderful neighbor. Trying to make some coasters to go with it for their Valentine's table decor.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia that is going to be very nice. Of course we are going to see it all emerge and come to life once it is blocked 

We went to the beach today and I found a great planter. It is one of those gray cinder blocks that have 2 holes in it.. well this one has only 1 hole left and has been tossed around in the ocean enough that the sides are rounded now  I planed my shasta daisy in it...the daisy didn't do well in the wood stove kettle I guess to much iron.. so now I need to find some nice silk flowers for that!! it feels so good to get out side and enjoy the sun. I'm going to take a peek at my pictures if any are share worthy I will share


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

The sunset was taken off my back porch the lowest bright line is where the ocean starts. We had some fog trying to roll in but it changed its mind and now its is gorgeous out there  .. I could go for another walk..LOL


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful pics. Love the one of the sunset. We're those seals watching you? It must be really nice living by the ocean. I know I would be down walking on the beach every day, if I lived there.

Sue


Ronie said:


> The sunset was taken off my back porch the lowest bright line is where the ocean starts. We had some fog trying to roll in but it changed its mind and now its is gorgeous out there  .. I could go for another walk..LOL


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sue, I love your doily. And am happy to hear that you are germ free. 

Jane, that is a very interesting blanket pattern and I have forwarded that on to my sister as she crochets all the time. One of these days I'm going to get her to try something different. LOL

Well there is 6 inches of snow I had to shovel this morning. Then when I came in I had to sit down so I knit for a while. Then I had lunch and eventually went back out to shovel more. It is about 38 degrees now and it must have rained a bit because everything is melting and my coat got soaking wet from all the snow falling off the branches into me. Now I am relaxing with the Internet. Thank goodness free movie night at church was cancelled today. Now I can go to bed early as I am exhausted. And I have never been comfortable at taking a nap in the day.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh Tricia, I forgot to tell you how much I like your SW as well as the wash cloths. I love the illusion ones, they are fun.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

The other morning I was a little late getting to work. Part of the reason was because I had to stop to take some pictures of paw prints in the half inch or so of snow that had fallen that night. 
The little prints is from one of my cats, Little Grey. She like to go down to Tom's barn and hand with the horses and goats. I was calling her to come back when I saw these larger prints next to hers. Most likely they are from a mountain lion, as Tom has seen the prints too and a neighbor says he has seen the mountain lion. It is not as clear as the small prints. But... There are no claw marks in them like dog prints would have.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie, awesome pictures you and I were probably posting at the same time and I missed that since I'm on the next page.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Your SW will be so elegant looking!
> I like the heart illusion cloth. Neat


I agree and I like the heart illusion one as well.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Sue and Chris. Those are called Sea Lions. They look like seals to me too and that is what I call them but I am constantly corrected so there must be a difference I cant see 

Chris that is a big print! be careful with your little cat, it almost looks like the Mountain Lion was stalking her..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, your SW is going to be gorgeous!! I am in process of making my first needle change. I couldn't jump from 4 to 8, so I am doing one row of 6. Then I am going to put the whole thing on a 57" cable and see what can be seen.

Ronie, thanks for sharing your pictures. The sunset is gorgeous!!! Thanks for sharing.

Went to the local yarn store and purchased some yarn to match some yarn I have for another pair of Winding Mitts. Visited my friend at the nursing home, she wants a pair with the colors of mine. I asked her if she would wear them, she said she would show them off. 

Chris, your snow pictures are beautiful. Amazing difference in the size of those prints. 

Gonna get my doily packaged up and in the mail to my step mom. She is in a nursing home now and dealing with seizures. I thought it might brighten her room.

Oh, Ronie!!! My armholes in my MV absolutely droop.  The bottom does not even hang straight. I am all done and it is off the needles. Definitely going to do the edging so they don't stretch so much.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, your SW is going to be gorgeous!! I am in process of making my first needle change. I couldn't jump from 4 to 8, so I am doing one row of 6. Then I am going to put the whole thing on a 57" cable and see what can be seen.
> 
> Ronie, thanks for sharing your pictures. The sunset is gorgeous!!! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


Your welcome and thanks for letting me know.. I have to get off my duff and get some blocking done... I have really been enjoying the test knitting I'm doing and its getting close to being done... So that makes it hard to put down


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Gorgeous photos!!! I love the ocean, and the snow. How fun to have such contrasts at the same time of year on the same continent.

Tricia, your SW is looking a-m-a-z-i-n-g!!! Yes, I see the illusion heart. How fun for your neighbor to enjoy and for you to make. I need to get cracking and get more done on mine. I keep getting side tracked with that sweet little baby.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tricia that is going to be very nice. Of course we are going to see it all emerge and come to life once it is blocked
> 
> We went to the beach today and I found a great planter. It is one of those gray cinder blocks that have 2 holes in it.. well this one has only 1 hole left and has been tossed around in the ocean enough that the sides are rounded now  I planed my shasta daisy in it...the daisy didn't do well in the wood stove kettle I guess to much iron.. so now I need to find some nice silk flowers for that!! it feels so good to get out side and enjoy the sun. I'm going to take a peek at my pictures if any are share worthy I will share


Love the photos, Ronie!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Roni, Toni, and Melanie for the good wishes. Roni, I can't believe its been 2 years since you moved. I remember when you talked about your dogs getting a nice yard to be in. Well they sure have a beautiful beach to play on. How nice to be so close to the ocean. Beautiful colors in that sunset!
Tricia, the SW is flowing along. Can't wait to see it all spread out. That illusion heart dish cloth is such fun. How nice of you to be making it for your neighbor!
Chris that is pretty scary to see that big print so close to your little kitty. 
It is cold here,but no snow and no shoveling so far. Hope you get a good nights rest!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Sue, I love your doily. And am happy to hear that you are germ free.
> 
> Jane, that is a very interesting blanket pattern and I have forwarded that on to my sister as she crochets all the time. One of these days I'm going to get her to try something different. LOL
> 
> Well there is 6 inches of snow I had to shovel this morning. Then when I came in I had to sit down so I knit for a while. Then I had lunch and eventually went back out to shovel more. It is about 38 degrees now and it must have rained a bit because everything is melting and my coat got soaking wet from all the snow falling off the branches into me. Now I am relaxing with the Internet. Thank goodness free movie night at church was cancelled today. Now I can go to bed early as I am exhausted. And I have never been comfortable at taking a nap in the day.


I would not mind temperatures a little towards freezing ,right now, it has been 77 -78 F for nearly 6 weeks and I am getting exhausted!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would not mind temperatures a little towards freezing ,right now, it has been 77 -78 F for nearly 6 weeks and I am getting exhausted!


Would a cold cloth around your neck help?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Oh Tricia, I forgot to tell you how much I like your SW as well as the wash cloths. I love the illusion ones, they are fun.


Thanks. That was my first try an an illusion. It was fun. I saw a shamrock and candy cane. Hope I can find some other seasonal appropriate ones.

Jane, Sue, Ronie, Chris, thanks for the comments on my sw.
Ronie love your pictures. Cute rug rats. I should have smaller dogs instead of my two. They are gentle but very strong. I worry about handling them in a few more years or that they will hurt me just playing. Maybe they will settle down with a little age. :wink:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> Thanks Roni, Toni, and Melanie for the good wishes. Roni, I can't believe its been 2 years since you moved. I remember when you talked about your dogs getting a nice yard to be in. Well they sure have a beautiful beach to play on. How nice to be so close to the ocean. Beautiful colors in that sunset!
> Tricia, the SW is flowing along. Can't wait to see it all spread out. That illusion heart dish cloth is such fun. How nice of you to be making it for your neighbor!
> Chris that is pretty scary to see that big print so close to your little kitty.
> It is cold here,but no snow and no shoveling so far. Hope you get a good nights rest!


Caryn, thanks. Good luck with your move. It will be so nice to get settled.

Julie, we are in the middle of winter here. Wish we could mix your temperatures with ours and have nice weather for both. Good luck with your packing and move.

I don't know what I will do when I have to move. I've been here 60+ years. Scary to think about!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's where my DD is on her baby blanket.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I just looked back and see several comments I missed. Wonder how many more?

Thanks Toni and Bev on your comments on sw. Bev, I didn't jump that much in needle size either. I have been changing every 10 rows instead of 13.

I appreciate my neighbors. He helps me a lot. He, his dad and brother put up my hay, they haul my market calves to the sale, if I need to take one to the vet, he helps, if the weather is bad he will put out hay and feed for me and now he is going to repair my tractor. Besides the flat tire, now the hydraulic cylinders are leaking. Not one, but all four that control the bucket! At the same time. We better check the one on the back for the bail spear too. Who could ask for a better neighbor. In addition, they have adopted me into their family. (That is why I need so many Christmas gifts) :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Would a cold cloth around your neck help?


Any wet cloth probably would help- just a matter of remembering to do it!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Here's where my DD is on her baby blanket.


Bev, tell her that is lovely. So detailed. I would like to try that sometime.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, it's neat when neighbors become family. I am so glad you have someone close to help. You are welcome. I can't wait to see your finished SW.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's where my DD is on her baby blanket.


That is absolutely gorgeous, Bev. She's doing a beautiful job with it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Caryn, thanks. Good luck with your move. It will be so nice to get settled.
> 
> Julie, we are in the middle of winter here. Wish we could mix your temperatures with ours and have nice weather for both. Good luck with your packing and move.
> 
> I don't know what I will do when I have to move. I've been here 60+ years. Scary to think about!


60 years worth of collecting is a bit scary! Wouldn't it be nice if we could even things out- but it is not in the nature of the Galaxy! Thanks Tricia for the good wishes- Zara next door and I just got to the bottom of a couple of important tasks (heaps) , so that feels good!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Bev, tell her that is lovely. So detailed. I would to try that sometime.


I think she took a fair isle pattern and turned it into double knit. I want to learn to double knit this year. Her first project was a baby blanket. My first project will be a hot pad.  I know my limitations and my attention span. 

Thanks, Pam. I always tell her of all your comments. It is such an encouragement to her.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I just looked back and see several comments I missed. Wonder how many more?
> 
> Thanks Toni and Bev on your comments on sw. Bev, I didn't jump that much in needle size either. I have been changing every 10 rows instead of 13.
> 
> I appreciate my neighbors. He helps me a lot. He, his dad and brother put up my hay, they haul my market calves to the sale, if I need to take one to the vet, he helps, if the weather is bad he will put out hay and feed for me and now he is going to repair my tractor. Besides the flat tire, now the hydraulic cylinders are leaking. Not one, but all four that control the bucket! At the same time. We better check the one on the back for the bail spear too. Who could ask for a better neighbor. In addition, they have adopted me into their family. (That is why I need so many Christmas gifts) :lol:


Definitely very special neighbors!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's where my DD is on her baby blanket.


Bev, that is quite exceptionally beautiful- please do tell her I am impressed!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bev, that is quite exceptionally beautiful- please do tell her I am impressed!


Thanks, Julie. It always amazes DD when I tell her she is getting compliments from across the world.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie. It always amazes DD when I tell her she is getting compliments from across the world.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, it's neat when neighbors become family. I am so glad you have someone close to help. You are welcome. I can't wait to see your finished SW.


Even though there are not more stitches it seems to take longer to finish each round. Maybe my imagination and working on other projects or the beads. I did notice them in the picture so think I will use some in the silver/black border. Taking a break to work on the valentine's project.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree and I like the heart illusion one as well.


Thank you Pam. I am trying to design coasters to go with it. I need 4 for the family and many more if they have company.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's where my DD is on her baby blanket.


She is doing such a great job. Gorgeous!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, that is beautiful. She is doing a fantastic job.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Here's where my DD is on her baby blanket.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Tricia, they sounds like pretty special neighbors! I am glad you have them. :thumbup:

Bev, your DD's baby blanket is incredible!!! What a beautiful job she is doing? Did I understand correctly that this is her first double knitting project?!!! Oh my gosh!!! I would do potholder size for my first time also. Wow!

Julie, I totally can relate to "remembering" to do something. I am glad you are getting things checked off your list.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Tricia, they sounds like pretty special neighbors! I am glad you have them. :thumbup:
> 
> Bev, your DD's baby blanket is incredible!!! What a beautiful job she is doing? Did I understand correctly that this is her first double knitting project?!!! Oh my gosh!!! I would do potholder size for my first time also. Wow!
> 
> Julie, I totally can relate to "remembering" to do something. I am glad you are getting things checked off your list.


Gradually getting there! It is a matter now of trying to get somethings over to the new house- but it is still not quite definite- there will be the Tenancy Tribunal Hearing on Wednesday- hopefully that will go the way I need it to- that is that the old tenants are evicted- I do feel a bit bad about it because of the children involved, but I can also see that they are not really looking after the place.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, hog all you like. I do enjoy your posts. I am glad you went to the bead shop so you can finish your shawl.
> I am away on retreat this weekend. It is going to be hard as we are staying here: http://www.english-country-cottages.co.uk/cottages/cronkhill-farmhouse-rn5 :XD: :XD:
> 
> We can't go to our usual place as the lanes are very steep and narrow and we couldn't get if the weather was bad. Prayers for all while I am away.


Thank you Norma, hope you are having a lovely weekend. It looks like a lovely place to be staying at. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Well, you are still in healing mode. I know the signs all to well myself. My suggestion is to not do anything that is challenging. It takes too much energy that you may not have enough of yet. Try something that is simple and rhythmic that doesn't require so much attention. Simple is more meditational, relaxing and healing.
> 
> Much peace to you.


Thank you Tanya 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> No need to apologize. You'll get there when you can. You have been on a major roller coaster ride these past couple of months. I just hope your life can settle down a bit so you can reground yourself.


Me too!!! 😀💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Always love seeing your work. I am not a bead person, at least not yet, but yours is looking terrific.


Thank you Tanya, I was just casting off my mini Ashton and realized I missed putting one bead in about 4 rows back, so tink, tink, tink. Not happy about it but that neon light would have been flashing in my face saying fix, fix me so I did. Mini Ashton is now finished and it's being blocked, just waiting for it to dry.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--always love your pics. Jackson is adorable. Isn't it amazing how we get such joy watching a baby covered with the messiest food! And suddenly he is walking all over! Are your running shoes in order?
> 
> The restaurant does look like a wonderful place to sit and vegge out. So tropical. Those peacocks have such vibrant color. I had a customer once who had a couple of thee birds. One of them was clearly the watch bird of the pen. He would just carry on and spread his tail feathers magnificently when I came by.
> 
> Toni--so glad our volunteers are still with us. Will think about a date later in the Spring to do another 2 weeks.


Thank you Tanya, lil man Jackson has left the building!!! He's safely back home now and Nanna & Poppy are exhausted, but loads of fun. We set up a little train set in our lounge room and Jackson loved it. I wanted to share how much Jackson loves his handknitted blankets. He always has them for sleeping and if you pick him up from his cot he always grabs at least one of his blankets. He plays peek a boo with them. He will put one over his head and crawl around the house like that. It's very funny. Someone is always watching him. He dives his face into them, rubs his face in them. I guess he just loves the texture. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, Sue and Toni, thanks for your kind words about DD's blanket. I am a proud mama.  Toni, this is her second double knitted project and her second double knitted baby blanket. Her first blanket was 200 rows at 1 hour per row. She told me this one takes 45 min a row. I am not sure how many rows it has. She said she is about halfway through.

Oh, Ros, how cute Jackson is. Did you knit all those blankets he is snuggling in? He sure does appreciate them.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, welcome back. Take your time at healing. Be sure to get lots of rest and Jackson hugs. Thanks for the pictures of Jackson and the Cafe. We always love Jackson pictures and the Cafe looks like an adventure. So lovely, green and exotic.


Thank you Bev. Lots of Jackson cuddles and kisses the last two days. I miss him already.💞


> Your sweater is gorgeous and your beading is impecable.  Well done.


Thank you Bev 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--the white sweater is so classic. Beautifully done as usual. What is the fiber?


Thank you Tanya, it is Patons Big Baby 4ply. It was going to be a cardigan when I started and I had only done 2 repeats of the pattern and decided I wanted to make it a jumper instead. It was only 2 stitches short so I just adjusted it when I did the raglan shaping. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my #26. Thanks, Belle. I will not be reluctant to knit a doily anymore. I thought they would take long, but they really don't.


It's beautiful Bev, I love it. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks, Ros. It's really fun to knit them-after the first couple of rows.  I was surprised at how fast they went.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Welcome back, Ros! Your little Ashton with the beads is wonderful!!! Another suggestion for learning about beads is the closed workshop on KP by Purplefi. Take your time getting back into things. (I still haven't picked Lavender Fields back up after my BIL passed in April - there have been plenty of other projects, but I just haven't been ready.)


Thank you Toni, I will definitely have a look at that workshop. I hope one day soon you will go back and finish your Lavender Fields. I would really love to see it. Only you will know when the time is right. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree - they do look lovely and you've placed them well.


Thank you Pam, I have decided to give this one to one of Rachel's stepdaughters, so before I can send it I need to make another one for her sister. Can't send one without the other. I can't believe it, soon I will have made 4 Ashtons, two of them are mini Ashtons.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> He is just way too cute!!!


Thank you Pam, he certainly is. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> From me, too!


Thank you Pam 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I totally agree!!!


Thank you Toni 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love all the photos 

Your daughter's work is amazing Bev.

Your reminded me of walking my own dog Tricia. Once he took off after a squirrel or something rather suddenly and pulled me up and onto the ground - flat on my belly and face. It was the resistance of my body dragging on the ground (I still had a hold on the leash) that finally stopped him. I was ok other than scrapes and grass stains, and as far as I know none of the neighbors saw. 

Have a great day all,

Melanie


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ros, I am sure the fact that your posts often come together, is a quirk of geography, and time zones. When one starts calculating for an overseas phonecall, this becomes quite clear. There are, so far as I am aware no Lace Party people, from Singapore, India or South Africa, who would share more of your daylight hours. One of the trickiest differences in my experience, having accepted nearly all my life the 11 to 13 hour differences between here and the UK, is the two to two and a half hour difference between here and much of Eastern Australia. Similar to the American difference between Eastern Time and Mountain Time. You need to know the Larks from the Night Owls!!!
> Also it is lovely that you reply to everyone- a very courteous soul is how you seem to me. I know when I am in catch up on Sam's Knitting Tea Party, I can end up embarrassed by a page to a page and a half of Lurker, but I reckon this is a good feature of the Avatar- if someone is bored or otherwise afflicted by my posts, they can quickly scroll past!
> Just to make sure you don't misunderstand me, you are a very much valued member of the Lace Party, and I am in awe of your Lace Knitting skills. I sincerely pray that life has no more curve balls for you this year!


Thank you Julie, it would be nice for you not to have any more curve balls this year.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros your bead placement looks great to me. Those beads with that yarn are perfect together.. I think you are doing just fine.. I also think that bead placement is a personal thing.. I don't think there are any stead fast rules on where they have to go.
> 
> Jackson is so cute! and the cafe is beautiful. If I lived close to it I would pop in for some tea and relaxation every day! We had Peacocks on the ranch. Not by our house but across the river and when my husband worked that field he would take my son and he would have a great time collecting feathers.. some were nearly as tall as he was.. such good memories..


Thank you Ronie, beads are definitely a new thing for me, but I'm very happy with my first try. I am learning from all of you and I love it.😍 Jackson is adorable. His Mum and Dad took him to a friends house today to play with a little friend, who wasn't very nice to Jackson, she pushed him over and Jackson cut his face. She was also very bossy and wouldn't share her toys. Needless to say they weren't there for very long.💞 I would love you to pop over. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> and as far as I know none of the neighbors saw.
> Melanie


Melanie, this, of course, is the most important part.  So glad you were not majorly hurt.

Thank you for your kind words about DD. She is one of those knitter's who jump in feet first. The first time I saw her knitting she was just doing the knit stitch same amount each row, however, her knitting was definitely increasing on one side and she didn't know why. The next time I saw her, she was knitting her first sock with DPNs. Only a couple of months in between. She taught me how to use DPNs.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Looks like a jungle setting. It certainly is lush there.
> You have to understand that I live in a place that we call "The Rock."


It's a very lovely relaxing setting and you don't even notice that there's a main road past the gate. I love it there and the staff and food are great. The surroundings are just so peaceful 💞 I will have to look up "The Rock" and see what its like in your world😀💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I do.


Thank you Jane 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> So cute


Thank you Jane 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, glad you are back. Loved the pictures of that cafe. I love peacocks. How pretty that must be to have them wandering around like that. Of course Jackson is just precious.
> Your mini Ashton with beads is looking lovely and the sweater too.


 Thank you Caryn, it is a very pretty place. Jackson is a gorgeous boy.



> Belle, what great finds. For sure those are shawl pins. They look super and will work great!


I agree. 💞



> I can't believe I am once again packing to get ready to move. We have found a house to buy and will be moving from the place we are renting. Our closing will be Feb 2, so I am very excited. Can't wait to be finally settled!


 That's wonderful news, happy moving.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> And I would like to agree with all your other statements here. (This way I don't have to type a lot.) I have to say that I did get a good chuckle when I saw those pictures of Jackson.


Thank you Chris, I thought everyone would like those pics of Jackson feeding himself. He's such a clever boy!!! Can everyone tell how biased I am when it comes to Jackson? 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Welcome back,Ros, love your pics. Cute ones of Jackson. I also love the café pics. It looks so exotic.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I got home from my daughter's today. The family is getting better, and my SIL went into work although I think he was probably going to leave early. My DH is getting better, but still under the weather. I'm still hoping I don't succumb to the bug. At least I was fine at my daughter's. If Imget sick, I would far rather be at home. I made a point of going over all the door knobs and faucets with Clorox wipes when I got home.
> 
> I have been waiting all week to knit my doily. My needles came earlier this week, so I knit it this afternoon. This is it on the blocking mat. I am very happy with it. I used #10 cotton and chose to do a picot edging. I really enjoyed knitting it. There is something about this circular knitting that I really enjoy. It is hard to put it down. Once you get past the awkwardness of those first few rows, it is very enjoyable knitting.Thanks for hosting these past couple of weeks, Belle, and for your very helpful notes and illustrations. Also received Barbara Abbey's book and am looking forward to reading through it. Lots of edgings in it.
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful Sue 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Your SW will be so elegant looking!
> I like the heart illusion cloth. Neat


I agree with Jane 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Can everyone tell how biased I am when it comes to Jackson? 💞


YES.  Deservedly so!!! He is a sweetie! It was really fun to see those photos with all of your beautiful blankets. I can see why he likes them so. They all look so soft. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Tricia that is going to be very nice. Of course we are going to see it all emerge and come to life once it is blocked
> 
> We went to the beach today and I found a great planter. It is one of those gray cinder blocks that have 2 holes in it.. well this one has only 1 hole left and has been tossed around in the ocean enough that the sides are rounded now  I planed my shasta daisy in it...the daisy didn't do well in the wood stove kettle I guess to much iron.. so now I need to find some nice silk flowers for that!! it feels so good to get out side and enjoy the sun. I'm going to take a peek at my pictures if any are share worthy I will share


Beautiful photos Ronie💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Sue, I love your doily. And am happy to hear that you are germ free.
> 
> Jane, that is a very interesting blanket pattern and I have forwarded that on to my sister as she crochets all the time. One of these days I'm going to get her to try something different. LOL
> 
> Well there is 6 inches of snow I had to shovel this morning. Then when I came in I had to sit down so I knit for a while. Then I had lunch and eventually went back out to shovel more. It is about 38 degrees now and it must have rained a bit because everything is melting and my coat got soaking wet from all the snow falling off the branches into me. Now I am relaxing with the Internet. Thank goodness free movie night at church was cancelled today. Now I can go to bed early as I am exhausted. And I have never been comfortable at taking a nap in the day.


So pretty, I love the snow photos 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here's where my DD is on her baby blanket.


It's gorgeous Bev, I love it 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Definitely very special neighbors!


I agree with Pam, you are lucky to have great neighbours 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, Sue and Toni, thanks for your kind words about DD's blanket. I am a proud mama.  Toni, this is her second double knitted project and her second double knitted baby blanket. Her first blanket was 200 rows at 1 hour per row. She told me this one takes 45 min a row. I am not sure how many rows it has. She said she is about halfway through.
> 
> Oh, Ros, how cute Jackson is. Did you knit all those blankets he is snuggling in? He sure does appreciate them.


Thank you Bev, out of this group of pics the only one I knitted was the brown cabled one. My sister knitted the others. I have also made him lots of blankets. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya, I was just casting off my mini Ashton and realized I missed putting one bead in about 4 rows back, so tink, tink, tink. Not happy about it but that neon light would have been flashing in my face saying fix, fix me so I did. Mini Ashton is now finished and it's being blocked, just waiting for it to dry.💞


It looks so lovely, Ros!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, it would be nice for you not to have any more curve balls this year.💞


Here's hoping!!!!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Love all the photos
> 
> Your daughter's work is amazing Bev.
> 
> ...


So glad you weren't badly hurt 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> YES.  Deservedly so!!! He is a sweetie! It was really fun to see those photos with all of your beautiful blankets. I can see why he likes them so. They all look so soft. :thumbup:


Thank you Toni 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks so lovely, Ros!


Thank you Julie, now I need to make another mini Ashton 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Here's hoping!!!!!!


Definitely 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Definitely 💞


I agree! For both of us!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya, I was just casting off my mini Ashton and realized I missed putting one bead in about 4 rows back, so tink, tink, tink. Not happy about it but that neon light would have been flashing in my face saying fix, fix me so I did. Mini Ashton is now finished and it's being blocked, just waiting for it to dry.💞


It's really lovely. I would have had to tink it, too. It's one of those things for us, isn't it?!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya, lil man Jackson has left the building!!! He's safely back home now and Nanna & Poppy are exhausted, but loads of fun. We set up a little train set in our lounge room and Jackson loved it. I wanted to share how much Jackson loves his handknitted blankets. He always has them for sleeping and if you pick him up from his cot he always grabs at least one of his blankets. He plays peek a boo with them. He will put one over his head and crawl around the house like that. It's very funny. Someone is always watching him. He dives his face into them, rubs his face in them. I guess he just loves the texture. 💞


He is just so adorable!!!! Great that he loves all his blankets, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> He is just so adorable!!!! Great that he loves all his blankets, too!


You are so very lucky to have Jackson close by, Ros- I had not anticipated seeing so little of my grandchildren- but nothing I can do about it, at least the little boy is enjoying his Bible stories with nanaj, about once a week. (by telephone)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> It's really lovely. I would have had to tink it, too. It's one of those things for us, isn't it?!!


Thank you Pam, it is one of those things, I was so pleased with my first effort and then I spotted the missing bead. Because of the colour of the yarn it really stood out to me and I knew I couldn't ignore it.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Pam, he really does love them. My daughter wants me to make some more for him.,&#128158;


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone! Ros the Mini-Ashton turned out great! and looks so cute on the bear. I dreamed a bear was out side my door and I was trying to take a picture...LOL 

Bev your daughter clearly inherited your talent! her blanket is amazing.. clearly the best double knit I have ever seen!

Melanie that sounds like my fall.. I came out of it with a sprained hip that still is giving me fits.. and that was back in September. I am walking a lot and I told hubby that it just needs to be stronger so when I walk it is making it stronger but will still hurt .. it just takes time.. he got upset he thinks I am over doing it  I assured him I wasn't.. 

Tricia if these little dogs didn't need to be on a leash it would be easier but they take off and once their nose is to the ground they loose all sense of time or hearing. Ok they can hear they just choose to ignore us..LOL and the larger of the two we were told has Lab in her and she is very strong.. and heavy.. the little one is less than half her weight. I told hubby yesterday I wish they were more like my big dog was.. she didn't need a leash.. and she wouldn't leave my side.. Its all in the bread of dogs.. collies and golden retrievers are very good about sticking with their people and my big dog was a mix of both 

I know Caryn!! its hard for me to believe too... We celebrated with a nice bbq, a glass of wine and dinner out on the patio.. watching the sunset.. hubby had a nice fire going in the fire pit.. and we had great olive oil and garlic roasted bread, and roasted veggies with a nice steak.. just slices.. we have scaled down our meat intake but we do love a few bites  It was beautiful...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are so very lucky to have Jackson close by, Ros- I had not anticipated seeing so little of my grandchildren- but nothing I can do about it, at least the little boy is enjoying his Bible stories with nanaj, about once a week. (by telephone)


I am really lucky Julie. I am so sorry that you don't see much of your grandchildren, that must be horrible for you. I hope that I am not upsetting you by my constant conversations about Jackson. I would not want to upset you or be insensitive to your feelings. If I am please accept my apology and I will cut back. Take care Julie. Love Ros 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I forgot to post a photo of the yarn that my friend Charmaine spun for me. It is lace weight. I bought the fibre when I spent the morning with her and her spinning friends. I love the colour.&#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Mini Ashton is now finished and it's being blocked...


So cute - that must be the best dressed teddy bear in Australia.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I wanted to share how much Jackson loves his handknitted blankets. ...


Little sweetheart! 
Nice to know that he appreciates his grandmother's handiwork.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I forgot to post a photo of the yarn that my friend Charmaine spun for me. It is lace weight. I bought the fibre when I spent the morning with her and her spinning friends. I love the colour.💞


That's a beautiful color, Ros!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I will have to look up "The Rock" ...


Well, if that is your literal plan, you will find Dwayne Johnson, the wrestler.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Once he took off after a squirrel or something rather suddenly and pulled me up and onto the ground - flat on my belly and face. It was the resistance of my body dragging on the ground... that finally stopped him....


Okay - I have a clear image of MissMelba the human anchor firmly in my head. Good thing that I wasn't there or I would have taken a picture. I'm bad, I know.

I had a similar experience - but not dog related. I had dropped my son at the swimming pool & went for a run while he was at practice. I was coming down over a hill when my toe snagged on a rock & I fell - in slow motion, I am sure. I ended up scraping my legs - the high muscle on the shin - the palms of my hands & both upper arms - because I rolled to try & lessen the impact. So I go to collect my son & there I am with grit imbedded in my wounds & blood dribbling down & I have to reassure everyone that I am fine.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I forgot to post a photo of the yarn that my friend Charmaine spun for me. ...


Lovely! What do you have in mind? How about Sacré Coeur? It has beads in it, too - but a very easy arrangement. There's a KAL starting on the 14th - free until then


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I am really lucky Julie. I am so sorry that you don't see much of your grandchildren, that must be horrible for you. I hope that I am not upsetting you by my constant conversations about Jackson. I would not want to upset you or be insensitive to your feelings. If I am please accept my apology and I will cut back. Take care Julie. Love Ros 💞


No not upset at all- it is lovely to hear of families that are not having problems! My situation is not made easier by the fact that my SIL is only 9 years younger than me- 19 years older than my daughter- he only opens up when he has a few too many wines. He unfriended me from Facebook, because I had rung a couple of times early last year- apparently that was harassment. When I go to Christchurch I have to stay in a motel- I am not invited to stay with them, yet the half brother can stay with his girl friend. Their house is admittedly very small- but it would be nice if he were able to budge a bit. The fact that MIL #1 was awful is nothing to do with me, but I pay her price.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I forgot to post a photo of the yarn that my friend Charmaine spun for me. It is lace weight. I bought the fibre when I spent the morning with her and her spinning friends. I love the colour.💞


I imagine that is going to knit up beautifully.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have completed clue 2 in Lily Go's Lightning Thief MKAL. Clue 3 arriving on Wednesday /Thursday.
The colourway is a bit more varied than I had expected in a tonal but I think it is working out well in this pattern.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey guys! Sorry i haven't been around. I did start a new thread. I don't know if i put it in the right place, though. It's in main. Let me know if I should move it. Look forward to seeing you all there!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-314783-1.html#6744252


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

I moved it to swaps, KALS, etc and requested to have the other deleted.heres the new link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-314784-1.html


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I could think of worse hardship - except for the price: £811 for 3 nights!
> 
> Have fun - if you are allowed - not sure what kind of retreat it is. You may have said but I have forgotten.


This not what we usually pay!!!! We also share expenses between us. We did have fun as we do alot of laughing. Our teacher has a great sense of humour. There wasn't a straight wall, ceiling or floor anywhere but it was very beautiful.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, what a lovely colorway and a wonderful way to remember a great morning with friends.

Jane, thanks for keeping us up on the progress of your Lightning Shawl. 

Norma, back already. So glad you had a wonderful time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> This not what we usually pay!!!! We also share expenses between us. We did have fun as we do alot of laughing. Our teacher has a great sense of humour. There wasn't a straight wall, ceiling or floor anywhere but it was very beautiful.


Good to see you are back home ,Norma! Was it somewhere in Shropshire?
I have forgotten.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Toni, best I can do. The 2nd photo is a couple of washcloths. I am thinking of giving the illusion heart to my wonderful neighbor. Trying to make some coasters to go with it for their Valentine's table decor.
> 
> See the heart in the red and white? I see a yarn clipping on the diagonal stitched one and the ends are not fastened in on the others. I was thinking of making some red and some white coasters too.


Those are great. I love your SW so different from mine. Those coasters are cute.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie; Great photos :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Sue, I love your doily. And am happy to hear that you are germ free.
> 
> Jane, that is a very interesting blanket pattern and I have forwarded that on to my sister as she crochets all the time. One of these days I'm going to get her to try something different. LOL
> 
> Well there is 6 inches of snow I had to shovel this morning. Then when I came in I had to sit down so I knit for a while. Then I had lunch and eventually went back out to shovel more. It is about 38 degrees now and it must have rained a bit because everything is melting and my coat got soaking wet from all the snow falling off the branches into me. Now I am relaxing with the Internet. Thank goodness free movie night at church was cancelled today. Now I can go to bed early as I am exhausted. And I have never been comfortable at taking a nap in the day.


That looks treacherous
:thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, mountain lion sounds scary but exciting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Here's where my DD is on her baby blanket.


So beautiful. Tremendous work :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, it's neat when neighbors become family. I am so glad you have someone close to help. You are welcome. I can't wait to see your finished SW.


 :thumbup: it was lovely to hear your story.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, the teedy and the shawl are so cute. Beautifully knitted with a very high cute factor :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, cutness par excellence in the photos of Jackson


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, cutness par excellence in the photos of Jackson :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, your yarn is lovely. I can't wait to see what you knit with it.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

RosD said:


> I agree with Pam, you are lucky to have great neighbours 💞


Thank you Ros


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I have completed clue 2 in Lily Go's Lightning Thief MKAL. Clue 3 arriving on Wednesday /Thursday.
> The colourway is a bit more varied than I had expected in a tonal but I think it is working out well in this pattern.


That is coming along a treat.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It was Shropshire, Julie. Near Shrewsbury in the grounds of Attingham Park.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Love all the photos
> 
> Your daughter's work is amazing Bev.
> 
> ...


Melba, glad you were not hurt. Abner likes to be petted so much he pushes against me and wiggles all over. Does your dog like to ride? Abner loves it, watches the traffic and people.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow Ronie, so sorry that one fall could cause you so much harm.

Jane, I probably would have taken a picture too, I am sure it was rather funny to watch. The dog was around 60 pounds and yanked me right off my feet. I landed flat, kind of like in a cartoon. 

Happy knitting all,

Melanie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey All, I'm BAAAAck.

Train ride to City was pretty good and given the elevators were working I had no stairs challenging my knee. DD picked up. Her fee for this service was her usual oppositional and hostile attitude, so I clammed up. In the a.m. she did drive me at the obnoxious hour of 6 a.m. in the freezing rain and snow to Hunter College where I was working. The day was great. Boring, boring work but the crew of people working was very nice. Got into conversations with several and we had a good time. An acquaintance of my daughter was working and we chatted quite a bit and the gf of one of my boys was working and during a lull we got a chance to talk quite a bit. That was nice. I never see her w/o the bf. Got one little crochet project about finished. Didn't bring any stuffing with me so it needs the final seaming up. Will send photos shortly. DD canceled driving back upstate with me as the house we were going to measure up was suddenly sold out from under. Am feeling badly about my neighbor of over 20 yrs who has been the realtor. She seems to be shorting my daughter in unethical and time wasting behaviors. Need to talk with her but she is the kind of person who has to be in control all the time and her way of dealing with problems is to disappear on you. So trained back upstate. Was fearful of what snow conditions awaited me as 4-6" had been predicted. I was so happy today was sunny and above freezing. Snow was not so bad and roads were all clear. Only 2-3" of light snow on driveway so shoveled that out shortly in time for our next storm due to arrive tonite/tomorrow. 

Just caught up on 10? pp of KP. Lots going on:

In no particular order, and apologies for items not mentioned as it is so much sharing to take in. 

Ronie--those photos are fab. The skycape is absolutely exciting and cosmic.
Love the sea lions. I recall seeing dolphins when in Seattle. There is something so special watching these sea beings. Capturing those faces was amazing and precious. What a gorgeous site you landed in with your house.

Caryn--Congrats on finding your new home. So glad the closing is going so fast. That can be such a stressful and aggravating period of time in these transactions. Is the house move-in ready? That will help much.

Norma--Your retreat sounds so relaxing and fun. Nothing like sharing such ventures with good comradely people. 

Chris--Those wild cat paw prints reminds me of an old custom in the Poconos who warned me about bears in the development where she lived. We forget that just because humans moved in doesn't mean the original wildlife has moved out. Had another customer, who also lived in a development in my valley area, that he was barbecuing salmon and bobcat came down from the mountain into his yard. His domestic cats highlighted it into the house, upstairs and into a far corner of the attic. It was petrified and wouldn't come out. There was no genetic comradery between those species.

Bev--your daughter's work is stupendous. I have no doubt that your talent and confidence was well communicated to her. She has taken this gift and moved it forward as so often our children/students in life will do. Her work shows such discipline and pride. Yes, do tell her of our admiration and support for her workmanship.

Tricia--your SW is looking so interesting. Can't wait till it can be spread out for its full viewing. The coloring looks so dramatic but believe it will become more subtle when blocked out.

Jane--your shawl is still strikes me as a beautiful deep cobalt jewel. The tonal coloring adds to the feeling. 

Accidents--nothing like being an adult and landing on your butt (or face). Such are life's annoying challenges. I am sure we all feel a bit like something out of a slap stick comedy.

Belle--not to forget you for all the work you did on the lace doilies for us. They were such fun to do and added to our growing skills.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

So glad you made it back home safely, Tanya!! Thanks, Tanya and Norma for more comments on DD's blanket. 

Yes, Belle, thanks so much for these two weeks. Wonderful hosting!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Those are great. I love your SW so different from mine. Those coasters are cute.


Thanks Norma. I am still designing the coasters. The sides just do not curve like I think they should.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane that is beautiful... I love the beading but I am going to guess there will be a lot!!! of beads!!!!  I can't wait to see it done 

Ros that is such a pretty pink! I am a pink girl.. I have been surrounded by boy's/men all my life so if I wanted something for just me it had to be pink. Lucky for me I love the color


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is coming along a treat.


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I am sure it was rather funny to watch....


Isn't it odd, though, how we have this impulse to laugh when people have that kind of spill. My mother fell down over the basement stairs one time & my sister stood at the top & laughed. I guess that it is a bit of a hysterical reaction because she didn't really think it was funny. Mom was fine, though - probably some bruises - she was famous for them.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome back Natureschampion, Norma, and Tanya... I trust you all had a great weekend.. I know Norma did 

Thanks Belle for the great 2 weeks.. I have all the information set up in your own personal file 

I'll see you all over in the next LP...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Hey All, I'm BAAAAck....


Glad to hear that you had a safe trip - with lots of positive highlights.


> Jane--your shawl is still strikes me as a beautiful deep cobalt jewel. The tonal coloring adds to the feeling.


Thank you - the colourway is quite pretty - nice rich hues. I am glad that it is working out for this pattern because you never know.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you, Belle, for a very interesting two weeks. I really appreciate all of the work & the great explanations. I am bringing up the rear with my doily. Hope to show it tomorrow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is beautiful... I love the beading but I am going to guess there will be a lot!!! of beads!!!!  I can't wait to see it done


Thank you 
I am doing the medium which will have 1710 beads in it. The largest size calls for almost 5000. I am really looking forward to the next clue.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Wow Ronie, so sorry that one fall could cause you so much harm.
> 
> Jane, I probably would have taken a picture too, I am sure it was rather funny to watch. The dog was around 60 pounds and yanked me right off my feet. I landed flat, kind of like in a cartoon.
> 
> ...


Melanie, a feather weight. Abner is 95 lbs of muscle. Well trained, but needs a refresher course on leash behavior.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I have completed clue 2 in Lily Go's Lightning Thief MKAL. Clue 3 arriving on Wednesday /Thursday.
> The colourway is a bit more varied than I had expected in a tonal but I think it is working out well in this pattern.


It is gorgeous!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> I forgot to post a photo of the yarn that my friend Charmaine spun for me. It is lace weight. I bought the fibre when I spent the morning with her and her spinning friends. I love the colour.💞


That is going to be so beautiful when you knit it up, Ros!!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jane, I have looked for the Lightening Thief shawl pattern and mkal but haven't found either. Is it on Ravelry?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I have had too many falls that hurt to laugh at the "dog pictures", but I sure am grateful that my 120+ pound German Shepherd sticks nice and close. Whew!

Thank you so much for and educational and challenging two weeks, Belle. I have everything copied and pasted into a word document for future reference.

See you all at the new Lace Party with Natureschampion! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-314784-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It was Shropshire, Julie. Near Shrewsbury in the grounds of Attingham Park.


It all looked so lovely! I am glad it was worthwhile.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> It is gorgeous!!! :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Jane, I have looked for the Lightening Thief shawl pattern and mkal but haven't found either. Is it on Ravelry?


Here is Lily's page with the pattern for purchase:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lightning-thief-mkal

& here is her group where we are discussing our progress, etc.
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/lily-go-designs


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is Lily's page with the pattern for purchase:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lightning-thief-mkal
> 
> & here is her group where we are discussing our progress, etc.
> http://www.ravelry.com/groups/lily-go-designs


Jane, thank you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have completed clue 2 in Lily Go's Lightning Thief MKAL. Clue 3 arriving on Wednesday /Thursday.
> The colourway is a bit more varied than I had expected in a tonal but I think it is working out well in this pattern.


It's looking great so far, Jane, and I think the colorway is working out just fine. It's a lovely color!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> This not what we usually pay!!!! We also share expenses between us. We did have fun as we do alot of laughing. Our teacher has a great sense of humour. There wasn't a straight wall, ceiling or floor anywhere but it was very beautiful.


So glad, Norma, that you had a great, fun weekend away and it does sound like a lovely place to visit.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie; Great photos :thumbup: :thumbup:


I agree - they are wonderful photos!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Welcome back Natureschampion, Norma, and Tanya... I trust you all had a great weekend.. I know Norma did
> 
> Thanks Belle for the great 2 weeks.. I have all the information set up in your own personal file
> 
> I'll see you all over in the next LP...


Let me add my thanks also to Belle for these great 2 weeks. It's been a fun learning experience for me!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's looking great so far, Jane, and I think the colorway is working out just fine. It's a lovely color!


Thank you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Let me add my thanks also to Belle for these great 2 weeks. It's been a fun learning experience for me!


Even though I have had to take a 'back seat', this has been a very interesting topic. Thanks Belle!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you Belle for he past 2 weeks and the great teaching on doilies. 
Mel I am so sorry for that fall but I have to admit I had a good laugh mostly because you said your first thought was to make sure none of the neighbors saw. Can relate to that as I fell in the parking lot going in to work at least a year ago and thank goodness I was late and there was no one else out there, because that is the first thing I did was look around to see who saw. 

Ros, I love that new lace yarn. It's going to be beautiful when it finds a project. Love that mini Ashton too. 

Bev, your daughter does amazing work! 

Tanya, sounds to me like you need to find a new realtor. I would not continue to use that one. 
I am missing someone I know, sorry.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ros, love that sweet mini Ashton for the little teddy.

Glad you enjoyed your time in the city for the most part Tanya and that you made it home ok.

Sounds like you enjoyed your retreat Norma.

Wow Bev, I agree with everyone, your daughters work is masterful!

The tonal yarn looks like a midnight sky! Coming along great, Jane!

I also want to say thanks you Belle. I have really enjoyed your teachings. I have learned so much about how to knit a circular piece. I have finished #26, just have to block it. 

Will meet you all at the next lace party.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Chris and Caryn. DD does a good job on whatever she tackles.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...The tonal yarn looks like a midnight sky! Coming along great, Jane!...


Thank you


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Everyone -- I apologize for dropping out of sight for a couple of days, but sometimes life has a way of intruding on the best of my plans. In any case, I'm pleased that I was able to pass on some useful tidbits. There is such a high skill level in this group I was concerned that my comments wouldn't be valuable. Doing the whole project -- interpreting Gloria's patterns, charting them, knitting them and then trying to explain to you -- has certainly cemented the whole thing in my mind. Thanks for the opportunity. Now, off to the next thread. See you there.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Everyone -- I apologize for dropping out of sight for a couple of days, but sometimes life has a way of intruding on the best of my plans. In any case, I'm pleased that I was able to pass on some useful tidbits. There is such a high skill level in this group I was concerned that my comments wouldn't be valuable. Doing the whole project -- interpreting Gloria's patterns, charting them, knitting them and then trying to explain to you -- has certainly cemented the whole thing in my mind. Thanks for the opportunity. Now, off to the next thread. See you there.


Thank you so much Belle, you have done an amazing amount of work on this thread and I really appreciate it. I will make the doilies. I have been trying to make a little girls cardigan or shrug that starts off with a doily pattern and is so fiddly to start. I'm looking forward to using the stem method that you have shown us and I think I will be able to make it now. I have really enjoyed this thread. I am so far behind in everything, but have bookmarked this so that I can refer to your LP thread often. So once again thank you so much Belle 💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle, thank you for your lessons and work on the mini doilies and knitting circular items.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone! Ros the Mini-Ashton turned out great! and looks so cute on the bear. I dreamed a bear was out side my door and I was trying to take a picture...LOL
> 
> Bev your daughter clearly inherited your talent! her blanket is amazing.. clearly the best double knit I have ever seen!
> 
> ...


Thank you Ronie, so sorry your hip is still giving you fits.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> So cute - that must be the best dressed teddy bear in Australia.


Thank you Jane, that would be nice, now I have to make another one for her sister's teddy bear. They also want a hand knitted teddy bear each so I am looking at Gypsycream patterns.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Little sweetheart!
> Nice to know that he appreciates his grandmother's handiwork.


He certainly is Jane. I'm amazed at how much he loves his hand knitted blankets. It's really cute 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a beautiful color, Ros!


Thank you Pam. My friend Charmaine told me to have a look at all the fibre on the table and if there was anything I liked, I could buy it and she would spin it for me. It was the first colour my eyes fixated on and it was the only one. I grabbed it and had a look at all the rest, but this was the only one I wanted.💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Belle, you have done an amazing amount of work on this thread and I really appreciate it. I will make the doilies. I have been trying to make a little girls cardigan or shrug that starts off with a doily pattern and is so fiddly to start. I'm looking forward to using the stem method that you have shown us and I think I will be able to make it now. I have really enjoyed this thread. I am so far behind in everything, but have bookmarked this so that I can refer to your LP thread often. So once again thank you so much Belle 💞


Ditto from me, Belle!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Pam. My friend Charmaine told me to have a look at all the fibre on the table and if there was anything I liked, I could buy it and she would spin it for me. It was the first colour my eyes fixated on and it was the only one. I grabbed it and had a look at all the rest, but this was the only one I wanted.💞


What a wonderful story! So glad you got the fiber and now have a beautiful yarn!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Well, if that is your literal plan, you will find Dwayne Johnson, the wrestler.


😀 ok !! I love Dwayne Johnson in the movie The Game Plan. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - I have a clear image of MissMelba the human anchor firmly in my head. Good thing that I wasn't there or I would have taken a picture. I'm bad, I know.
> 
> I had a similar experience - but not dog related. I had dropped my son at the swimming pool & went for a run while he was at practice. I was coming down over a hill when my toe snagged on a rock & I fell - in slow motion, I am sure. I ended up scraping my legs - the high muscle on the shin - the palms of my hands & both upper arms - because I rolled to try & lessen the impact. So I go to collect my son & there I am with grit imbedded in my wounds & blood dribbling down & I have to reassure everyone that I am fine.


Ouch!!!! 💞 glad you were ok 😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely! What do you have in mind? How about Sacré Coeur? It has beads in it, too - but a very easy arrangement. There's a KAL starting on the 14th - free until then


Thank you Jane, that looks really pretty, I have downloaded the pattern just in case.💞 I just looked at the pattern again, unless I missed it, I can't find out roughly how many beads you need. I guess the answer is a bucket load and then you don't run out. 😉💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I imagine that is going to knit up beautifully.


Thank you Julie 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> No not upset at all- it is lovely to hear of families that are not having problems! My situation is not made easier by the fact that my SIL is only 9 years younger than me- 19 years older than my daughter- he only opens up when he has a few too many wines. He unfriended me from Facebook, because I had rung a couple of times early last year- apparently that was harassment. When I go to Christchurch I have to stay in a motel- I am not invited to stay with them, yet the half brother can stay with his girl friend. Their house is admittedly very small- but it would be nice if he were able to budge a bit. The fact that MIL #1 was awful is nothing to do with me, but I pay her price.


So sorry to hear that Julie. You don't deserve that kind of treatment from anyone. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I have completed clue 2 in Lily Go's Lightning Thief MKAL. Clue 3 arriving on Wednesday /Thursday.
> The colourway is a bit more varied than I had expected in a tonal but I think it is working out well in this pattern.


That's looking beautiful Jane, gorgeous colour and I can't wait to see it finished. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I can't find out roughly how many beads you need...


Perhaps because the pattern is so customizable.
There might be some info on FOs or we could ask in the chat. Someone might already have asked.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> That's looking beautiful Jane, gorgeous colour ...


Thanks


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, what a lovely colorway and a wonderful way to remember a great morning with friends.


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> This not what we usually pay!!!! We also share expenses between us. We did have fun as we do alot of laughing. Our teacher has a great sense of humour. There wasn't a straight wall, ceiling or floor anywhere but it was very beautiful.


Glad you had a great time Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, the teedy and the shawl are so cute. Beautifully knitted with a very high cute factor :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, cutness par excellence in the photos of Jackson :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, I do go a bit crazy with the Jackson photos. I love that little man. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, your yarn is lovely. I can't wait to see what you knit with it.


Thank you Norma, I will probably make the one Jane suggested. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros that is such a pretty pink! I am a pink girl.. I have been surrounded by boy's/men all my life so if I wanted something for just me it had to be pink. Lucky for me I love the color


Thank you Ronie, it is a very pretty pink. When my girls were little, I made them lots of pink things and I also made them lots of things in other colours too. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> That is going to be so beautiful when you knit it up, Ros!!!


Thank you Toni, I'm hoping so. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ros, I love that new lace yarn. It's going to be beautiful when it finds a project. Love that mini Ashton too.


Thank you Chris.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, love that sweet mini Ashton for the little teddy.


Thank you Caryn.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> What a wonderful story! So glad you got the fiber and now have a beautiful yarn!


Thank you Pam, I do love it and Charmaine is going to give it to me on Tuesday night when we meet up for our knitting group. The first one for the year. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Perhaps because the pattern is so customizable.
> There might be some info on FOs or we could ask in the chat. Someone might already have asked.


Thanks Jane.💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> So sorry to hear that Julie. You don't deserve that kind of treatment from anyone. 💞


When it's what you've got, Ros- I think the only thing you can do is learn to live with it. I was annoyed when I found out that the half -brother and GF could stay- the motel will cost around $200 for two nights, all has to be factored in, plus the cost of having Ringo kenneled- not that I begrudge him that- it just cuts out a lot of things! Then I've got airfares on top. Such is our modern way of life! 
Is Perth still as hot?
or is it cooling a little?
We are supposed to get showers sometime this week- it will be a relief!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> When it's what you've got, Ros- I think the only thing you can do is learn to live with it. I was annoyed when I found out that the half -brother and GF could stay- the motel will cost around $200 for two nights, all has to be factored in, plus the cost of having Ringo kenneled- not that I begrudge him that- it just cuts out a lot of things! Then I've got airfares on top. Such is our modern way of life!
> Is Perth still as hot?
> or is it cooling a little?
> We are supposed to get showers sometime this week- it will be a relief!


That's terrible Julie and also the expenses as well. Yes Perth is still hot. It's going to be 37 degrees today, 38 for Tuesday and Wednesday. 31 for Thursday, then back up again to 36 for Friday and Saturday. 37 for Friday. I'm so over it, I can't stand the heat. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> That's terrible Julie and also the expenses as well. Yes Perth is still hot. It's going to be 37 degrees today, 38 for Tuesday and Wednesday. 31 for Thursday, then back up again to 36 for Friday and Saturday. 37 for Friday. I'm so over it, I can't stand the heat. 💞


I am so glad it is you, not me, with those temperatures, we were 28, yesterday and that was bad enough! I do hope you have Air Conditioning? Have to feed Ringo- it is right on five o'clock!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Belle for a great fortnight. I have learnt such a great deal. You are an excelllent teacher.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, that would be nice, now I have to make another one for her sister's teddy bear. They also want a hand knitted teddy bear each so I am looking at Gypsycream patterns.💞


I have only made one Gypsycream bear but it sure was fun and easy to do. She does a wonderful job of writing her patterns so they are very understandable.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

At the risk of misspeaking in my haste again, I am taking a moment at work to thank Belle for such great tutorials. I do not have a separate doc prepared with this information yet, but I plan on it. If you taught in an adult ed class or in a LYS, you must have been sought after as a teacher, thank you.

All the great pics, Roni (sunsets) Ros (Jackson)!!! The scenes are great but so is your photography

Congrats to all on all of your accomplishments during the recent party!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I have only made one Gypsycream bear but it sure was fun and easy to do. She does a wonderful job of writing her patterns so they are very understandable.


Thanks Toni, I bought the Huggable Bear pattern yesterday, so I'm going to try and make one. I think the only toys I have made in all my knitting years were Jemima Puddleduck, Peter Rabbit and Jeremy Fisher. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Toni, I bought the Huggable Bear yesterday, so I'm going to try and make one. I think the only toys I have made in all my knitting years were Jemima Puddleduck, Peter Rabbit and Jeremy Fisher. 💞


I had great fun making a Jemima Puddleduck- don't have photos of her- it was beforeI went digital.
Good luck with the bear- from all I hear Gypsycream does an excellent job.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had great fun making a Jemima Puddleduck- don't have photos of her- it was beforeI went digital.
> Good luck with the bear- from all I hear Gypsycream does an excellent job.


Thanks Julie.💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thanks Toni, I bought the Huggable Bear pattern yesterday, so I'm going to try and make one. I think the only toys I have made in all my knitting years were Jemima Puddleduck, Peter Rabbit and Jeremy Fisher. 💞


Oh, I bet they were so cute! Have fun with your new pattern, Ros.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Oh, I bet they were so cute! Have fun with your new pattern, Ros.


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------

